# Trojan.gen.2 removal help



## teji (Mar 14, 2013)

Hello Everyone 

i have a issue with trojan.gen2 virus. My Symantec Anti-Virus Detection stuff on my computer keeps telling me I have a "Trojan.Gen.2" on my computer. I've tried to delete it and "clean" it and all this other stuff and it keeps coming back and popping up with the same message.

Please Help Me Out.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome to Tech Support Guy 

Are you still having this problem? If so, can you do the following:

Download *Security Check* from *here*.
Save it to your Desktop.
Double click SecurityCheck.exe and follow the onscreen instructions inside of the black box.
A Notepad document should open automatically called *checkup.txt*; please post the contents of that document.

Please download Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware from *Here*

Double Click mbam-setup.exe to install the application.
Make sure a checkmark is placed next to *Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware* and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*, then click Finish.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.
Once the program has loaded, select "*Perform Quick Scan*", then click *Scan*.
The scan may take some time to finish, so please be patient.
When the scan is complete, click OK, then Show Results to view the results.
Make sure that *everything is checked*, and click *Remove Selected*.
When disinfection is completed, a log will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to Restart.(See Extra Note)
The log is automatically saved by MBAM and can be viewed by clicking the Logs tab in MBAM.
Copy&Paste the entire report in your next reply.
Extra Note:
*If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove, you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts, click OK to either and let MBAM proceed with the disinfection process, if asked to restart the computer, please do so immediatly.*

*Download and scan with* *SUPERAntiSpyware* Free Edition for Home Users
Double-click *SUPERAntiSpyware.exe* and use the default settings for installation.
An icon will be created on your desktop. Double-click that icon to launch the program.
If asked to update the program definitions, click "*Yes*". If not, update the definitions before scanning by selecting "*Check for Updates*". (_If you encounter any problems while downloading the updates, manually download and unzip them from here._)
Under "*Configuration and Preferences*", click the *Preferences* button.
Click the *Scanning Control* tab.
Under *Scanner Options* make sure the following are checked _(leave all others unchecked)_:
_Close browsers before scanning._
_Scan for tracking cookies._
_Terminate memory threats before quarantining._

Click the "*Home*" button to leave the control center screen.
On the right, under "*Complete Scan*", choose *Perform Complete Scan*.
Click *Scan your computer*.
On the left, select all *fixed drives*.
Click "*Start Complete Scan*" to start the scan. Please be patient while it scans your computer.
After the scan is complete, a Scan Summary box will appear with potentially harmful items that were detected. Click "*Continue*".
Make sure everything has a checkmark next to it and click "*Next*".
A notification will appear that "_Quarantine and Removal is Complete_". Click "*Remove Threats*" and then click the "*Finish*" button to return to the main menu.
If asked if you want to reboot, click "*Yes*".
To retrieve the removal information after reboot, launch SUPERAntispyware again.
_Click *View Scan Logs*.
[*]Under Scanner Logs, double-click *SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log*.
[*]If there are several logs, click the current dated log and press *View log*. A text file will open in your default text editor.
[*]Please copy and paste the Scan Log results in your next reply._
_[*]Click *Close* to exit the program._
_








Please download Junkware Removal Tool to your desktop.

Shut down your protection software now to avoid potential conflicts.
Run the tool by double-clicking it. If you are using Windows Vista, 7, or 8; instead of double-clicking, right-mouse click JRT.exe and select "Run as Administrator".
The tool will open and start scanning your system.
Please be patient as this can take a while to complete depending on your system's specifications.
On completion, a log (JRT.txt) is saved to your desktop and will automatically open.
Post the contents of JRT.txt into your next message.

Please download *AdwCleaner* by Xplode onto your desktop.

Double click on *AdwCleaner.exe* to run the tool.
Click on *Search*.
A logfile will automatically open after the scan has finished.
Please post the contents of that logfile with your next reply.
You can find the logfile at *C:\AdwCleaner[R1].txt* as well.

Please include the *MBAM log, SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log, checkup.txt, JRT.txt and adwCleaner[R1].txt *in your next reply

eddie_


----------



## teji (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi Eddie thanks for you reply . here the logs you ask for

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware (PRO) 1.70.0.1100
www.malwarebytes.org

Database version: v2013.03.20.07

Windows 7 Service Pack 1 x64 NTFS
Internet Explorer 9.0.8112.16421
tajinder.singh :: IT-LATHEES-PC [limited]

Protection: Enabled

3/20/2013 8:58:32 AM
mbam-log-2013-03-20 (08-58-32).txt

Scan type: Full scan (C:\|D:\|K:\|)
Scan options enabled: Memory | Startup | Registry | File System | Heuristics/Extra | Heuristics/Shuriken | PUP | PUM
Scan options disabled: P2P
Objects scanned: 802636
Time elapsed: 3 hour(s), 39 minute(s), 47 second(s)

Memory Processes Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Files Detected: 2
D:\Downloads\MobileSyncBrowser.Setup.exe (Spyware.Passwords.Gen) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
D:\Files\Adobe.Acrobat.Pro.X.v10.0.Multilingual.Incl.Keymaker-CORE\CORE10k.EXE (PUP.Keygen.Intro) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

(end)
______________________________________________________________________

Results of screen317's Security Check version 0.99.61 
Windows 7 Service Pack 1 x64 *(UAC is disabled!)* 
Internet Explorer 9 
*``````````````Antivirus/Firewall Check:``````````````* 
*Windows Security Center service is not running! This report may not be accurate!* 
Windows Firewall Enabled! 
Symantec Endpoint Protection 
WMI entry may not exist for antivirus; attempting automatic update. 
*`````````Anti-malware/Other Utilities Check:`````````* 
Spybot - Search & Destroy 
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware version 1.70.0.1100 
Wise Disk Cleaner 5.93 
Wise Registry Cleaner 5.9.4 
Java 7 Update 17 
Adobe Flash Player 11.6.602.180 
Adobe Reader 10.1.6 *Adobe Reader out of Date!* 
Mozilla Firefox (19.0.2) 
Mozilla Thunderbird 14.0. *Thunderbird out of Date!* 
Google Chrome 25.0.1364.152 
Google Chrome 25.0.1364.172 
*````````Process Check: objlist.exe by Laurent````````* 
Norton ccSvcHst.exe 
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware mbamservice.exe 
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware mbamgui.exe 
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware mbamscheduler.exe 
AVAST Software Avast AvastSvc.exe 
*`````````````````System Health check`````````````````* 
Total Fragmentation on Drive C: 0% 
*````````````````````End of Log``````````````````````*

_________________________________________________________________________

# AdwCleaner v2.115 - Logfile created 03/21/2013 at 08:50:39
# Updated 17/03/2013 by Xplode
# Operating system : Windows 7 Ultimate Service Pack 1 (64 bits)
# User : tajinder.singh - IT-LATHEES-PC
# Boot Mode : Normal
# Running from : C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Downloads\adwcleaner.exe
# Option [Search]

***** [Services] *****

***** [Files / Folders] *****

File Found : C:\END
File Found : C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla FireFox\searchplugins\Search_Results.xml
Folder Found : C:\Program Files (x86)\VisualBee_V.1
Folder Found : C:\Users\koneswaran.thurai\AppData\Local\Conduit
Folder Found : C:\Users\koneswaran.thurai\AppData\Local\PackageAware
Folder Found : C:\Users\koneswaran.thurai\AppData\LocalLow\Conduit
Folder Found : C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc
Folder Found : C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc

***** [Registry] *****

Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{7AEAE561-714B-45F6-ACE3-4A8AED6E227B}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{CFDAFE39-20CE-451D-BD45-A37452F39CF0}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{D616A4A2-7B38-4DBC-9093-6FE7A4A21B17}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{DF7770F7-832F-4BDF-B144-100EDDD0C3AE}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{F501B2F2-DB28-420F-8D99-32154DA4AC02}
Key Found : HKLM\Software\VisualBee_V.1
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Classes\CLSID\{10DE7085-6A1E-4D41-A7BF-9AF93E351401}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Classes\CLSID\{7AEAE561-714B-45F6-ACE3-4A8AED6E227B}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Classes\CLSID\{7E84186E-B5DE-4226-8A66-6E49C6B511B4}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Classes\CLSID\{80922EE0-8A76-46AE-95D5-BD3C3FE0708D}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Classes\CLSID\{99066096-8989-4612-841F-621A01D54AD7}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Classes\CLSID\{DF7770F7-832F-4BDF-B144-100EDDD0C3AE}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Classes\CLSID\{F501B2F2-DB28-420F-8D99-32154DA4AC02}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Classes\CLSID\{FE9271F2-6EFD-44B0-A826-84C829536E93}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Classes\Interface\{10DE7085-6A1E-4D41-A7BF-9AF93E351401}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Classes\Interface\{1AD27395-1659-4DFF-A319-2CFA243861A5}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Google\Chrome\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Google\Chrome\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{31BFD4CC-171B-4B71-B235-D9A31A541350}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{E344F109-54EC-43AC-8246-95E1DA2A5279}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{7AEAE561-714B-45F6-ACE3-4A8AED6E227B}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\DealPly
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\VisualBee_V.1 Toolbar
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{10DE7085-6A1E-4D41-A7BF-9AF93E351401}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{1AD27395-1659-4DFF-A319-2CFA243861A5}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{1C888195-0160-4883-91B7-294C0CE2F277}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{79FB5FC8-44B9-4AF5-BADD-CCE547F953E5}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{99ACA0F7-D864-45CB-8C40-FD42A077E7CA}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{E65F40C8-3CEB-47C2-9E01-BF73323DF4E7}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{9BB47C17-9C68-4BB3-B188-DD9AF0FD2406}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{889DF117-14D1-44EE-9F31-C5FB5D47F68B}
Value Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\URLSearchHooks [{7AEAE561-714B-45F6-ACE3-4A8AED6E227B}]
Value Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar [{7AEAE561-714B-45F6-ACE3-4A8AED6E227B}]
Value Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar [10]

***** [Internet Browsers] *****

-\\ Internet Explorer v9.0.8112.16470

[OK] Registry is clean.

-\\ Google Chrome v25.0.1364.172

File : C:\Users\koneswaran.thurai\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Preferences

Found [l.11] : homepage = "hxxp://www.searchnu.com/406",
Found [l.1541] : homepage = "hxxp://www.searchnu.com/406",

File : C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Preferences

[OK] File is clean.

File : C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Preferences

[OK] File is clean.

File : C:\Users\administrator\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Preferences

[OK] File is clean.

*************************

AdwCleaner[R1].txt - [5068 octets] - [21/03/2013 08:50:39]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner[R1].txt - [5128 octets] ##########

__________________________________________________________________________________

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Junkware Removal Tool (JRT) by Thisisu
Version: 4.7.2 (03.15.2013:1)
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate x64
Ran by tajinder.singh on Thu 03/21/2013 at 8:41:04.62
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

~~~ Services

~~~ Registry Values

Successfully deleted: [Registry Value] hkey_local_machine\software\microsoft\internet explorer\toolbar\\{99079a25-328f-4bd4-be04-00955acaa0a7} 
Successfully repaired: [Registry Value] hkey_current_user\software\microsoft\internet explorer\searchscopes\\DefaultScope
Successfully repaired: [Registry Value] hkey_local_machine\software\microsoft\internet explorer\searchscopes\\DefaultScope
Successfully repaired: [Registry Value] hkey_users\.default\software\microsoft\internet explorer\searchscopes\\DefaultScope
Successfully repaired: [Registry Value] hkey_users\s-1-5-18\software\microsoft\internet explorer\searchscopes\\DefaultScope
Successfully repaired: [Registry Value] hkey_users\s-1-5-19\software\microsoft\internet explorer\searchscopes\\DefaultScope
Successfully repaired: [Registry Value] hkey_users\s-1-5-20\software\microsoft\internet explorer\searchscopes\\DefaultScope
Successfully repaired: [Registry Value] hkey_users\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665\software\microsoft\internet explorer\searchscopes\\DefaultScope

~~~ Registry Keys

Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] hkey_local_machine\software\conduit
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] hkey_local_machine\software\visualbee
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] hkey_local_machine\software\classes\appid\yontooieclient.dll
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] hkey_local_machine\software\classes\applications\ilividsetupv1.exe
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] hkey_local_machine\software\classes\yontooieclient.api
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] hkey_local_machine\software\classes\yontooieclient.api.1
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] hkey_local_machine\software\microsoft\tracing\ilividsetupv1_rasapi32
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] hkey_local_machine\software\microsoft\tracing\ilividsetupv1_rasmancs
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] hkey_local_machine\software\microsoft\tracing\searchqumediabar_rasapi32
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] hkey_local_machine\software\microsoft\tracing\searchqumediabar_rasmancs
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] hkey_local_machine\software\microsoft\tracing\setupdatamngr_searchqu_rasapi32
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] hkey_local_machine\software\microsoft\tracing\setupdatamngr_searchqu_rasmancs
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] hkey_local_machine\software\microsoft\tracing\wajamupdater_rasapi32
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] hkey_local_machine\software\microsoft\tracing\wajamupdater_rasmancs
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\classes\Toolbar.CT3072253
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\classes\Toolbar.CT3284023
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] hkey_classes_root\clsid\{3c471948-f874-49f5-b338-4f214a2ee0b1}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] hkey_local_machine\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\browser helper objects\{99079a25-328f-4bd4-be04-00955acaa0a7}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] hkey_local_machine\software\microsoft\internet explorer\searchscopes\{9bb47c17-9c68-4bb3-b188-dd9af0fd2406}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] hkey_classes_root\clsid\{a6174f27-1fff-e1d6-a93f-ba48ad5dd448}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] hkey_classes_root\clsid\{fd72061e-9fde-484d-a58a-0bab4151cad8}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] hkey_local_machine\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\browser helper objects\{fd72061e-9fde-484d-a58a-0bab4151cad8}

~~~ Files

Successfully deleted: [File] C:\eula.1028.txt
Successfully deleted: [File] C:\eula.1031.txt
Successfully deleted: [File] C:\eula.1033.txt
Successfully deleted: [File] C:\eula.1036.txt
Successfully deleted: [File] C:\eula.1040.txt
Successfully deleted: [File] C:\eula.1041.txt
Successfully deleted: [File] C:\eula.1042.txt
Successfully deleted: [File] C:\eula.2052.txt
Successfully deleted: [File] C:\install.res.1028.dll
Successfully deleted: [File] C:\install.res.1031.dll
Successfully deleted: [File] C:\install.res.1033.dll
Successfully deleted: [File] C:\install.res.1036.dll
Successfully deleted: [File] C:\install.res.1040.dll
Successfully deleted: [File] C:\install.res.1041.dll
Successfully deleted: [File] C:\install.res.1042.dll
Successfully deleted: [File] C:\install.res.2052.dll
Successfully deleted: [File] C:\install.res.3082.dll

~~~ Folders

Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\ProgramData\boost_interprocess"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\ProgramData\tarma installer"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\ProgramData\visualbee"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Program Files (x86)\conduit"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Program Files (x86)\yontoo"

~~~ Chrome

Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] hkey_local_machine\software\google\chrome\extensions\gaiilaahiahdejapggenmdmafpmbipje
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] hkey_local_machine\software\google\chrome\extensions\niapdbllcanepiiimjjndipklodoedlc

~~~ Event Viewer Logs were cleared

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Scan was completed on Thu 03/21/2013 at 8:49:59.61
End of JRT log
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

_________________________________________________________________________________

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com

Generated 03/20/2013 at 08:00 PM

Application Version : 5.6.1014

Core Rules Database Version : 10159
Trace Rules Database Version: 7971

Scan type : Complete Scan
Total Scan Time : 03:06:21

Operating System Information
Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit, Service Pack 1 (Build 6.01.7601)
UAC Off - Administrator

Memory items scanned : 657
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 76607
Registry threats detected : 20
File items scanned : 304936
File threats detected : 1778

Adware.Tracking Cookie
C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\MU2ONLGC.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/hc/57472748 ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\350UAH0G.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\22X3E5G8.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\VQ83409S.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\3IMZN20X.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Y00HST60.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\L7TA6F9G.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\97VW7FM0.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\SSIGBDPA.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\H5P2MCB4.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\0FWU7GE2.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\NU6LOJ8A.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\RPKIRBEL.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\UNJY1EFH.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\PQQGM6AF.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\3BA42L8G.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/hc/66651396 ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\BTPUAU3W.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/accounts/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\QNFFHYJ8.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\3T2GZF8P.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\RHWBEZPM.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\8ULP4IW2.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/hc/53965383 ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\HAGP8SR9.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\RCY26HHO.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\TSWWKC9M.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\VWKCSC7B.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\YI51GZ16.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\5K2HZ5MO.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\SU0AWSBK.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/cgi-bin ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\1XRSV0JQ.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\2EX4ODP5.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\Cookies\MU2ONLGC.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/hc/57472748 ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\Cookies\350UAH0G.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\Cookies\22X3E5G8.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\Cookies\VQ83409S.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\Cookies\3IMZN20X.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\Cookies\Y00HST60.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\Cookies\L7TA6F9G.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]ibalfusion.com/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\Cookies\97VW7FM0.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\Cookies\SSIGBDPA.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\Cookies\H5P2MCB4.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\Cookies\0FWU7GE2.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\Cookies\NU6LOJ8A.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\Cookies\RPKIRBEL.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\Cookies\UNJY1EFH.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\Cookies\PQQGM6AF.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\Cookies\3BA42L8G.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/hc/66651396 ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\Cookies\BTPUAU3W.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/accounts/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\Cookies\QNFFHYJ8.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\Cookies\3T2GZF8P.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\Cookies\RHWBEZPM.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\Cookies\8ULP4IW2.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/hc/53965383 ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\Cookies\HAGP8SR9.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\Cookies\RCY26HHO.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\Cookies\TSWWKC9M.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\Cookies\VWKCSC7B.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\Cookies\YI51GZ16.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\Cookies\5K2HZ5MO.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\Cookies\SU0AWSBK.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/cgi-bin ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\Cookies\1XRSV0JQ.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\Cookies\2EX4ODP5.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\$RECYCLE.BIN\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665\$RGD25BZ.001\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\$RECYCLE.BIN\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665\$RGD25BZ.001\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\$RECYCLE.BIN\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665\$RGD25BZ.001\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\$RECYCLE.BIN\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665\$RGD25BZ.001\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\$RECYCLE.BIN\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665\$RGD25BZ.001\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\$RECYCLE.BIN\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665\$RGD25BZ.001\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\$RECYCLE.BIN\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665\$RGD25BZ.001\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\$RECYCLE.BIN\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665\$RGD25BZ.001\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\$RECYCLE.BIN\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665\$RGD25BZ.001\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\$RECYCLE.BIN\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665\$RGD25BZ.001\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\$RECYCLE.BIN\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665\$RGD25BZ.001\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ru4.com [ C:\$RECYCLE.BIN\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665\$RGD25BZ.001\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.lucidmedia.com [ C:\$RECYCLE.BIN\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665\$RGD25BZ.001\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ru4.com [ C:\$RECYCLE.BIN\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665\$RGD25BZ.001\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\$RECYCLE.BIN\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665\$RGD25BZ.001\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\$RECYCLE.BIN\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665\$RGD25BZ.001\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\$RECYCLE.BIN\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665\$RGD25BZ.001\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\$RECYCLE.BIN\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665\$RGD25BZ.001\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\$RECYCLE.BIN\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665\$RGD25BZ.001\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\$RECYCLE.BIN\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665\$RGD25BZ.001\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\$RECYCLE.BIN\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665\$RGD25BZ.001\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\$RECYCLE.BIN\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665\$RVG4GXC.NI-MET\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\$RECYCLE.BIN\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665\$RVG4GXC.NI-MET\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\$RECYCLE.BIN\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665\$RVG4GXC.NI-MET\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\$RECYCLE.BIN\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665\$RVG4GXC.NI-MET\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\$RECYCLE.BIN\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665\$RVG4GXC.NI-MET\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\$RECYCLE.BIN\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665\$RVG4GXC.NI-MET\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\$RECYCLE.BIN\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665\$RVG4GXC.NI-MET\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\$RECYCLE.BIN\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665\$RVG4GXC.NI-MET\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
accounts.google.com [ C:\$RECYCLE.BIN\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665\$RVG4GXC.NI-MET\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
accounts.google.com [ C:\$RECYCLE.BIN\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665\$RVG4GXC.NI-MET\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\$RECYCLE.BIN\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665\$RVG4GXC.NI-MET\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.microsoftsto.112.2o7.net [ C:\$RECYCLE.BIN\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665\$RVG4GXC.NI-MET\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\$RECYCLE.BIN\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665\$RVG4GXC.NI-MET\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.c1.atdmt.com [ C:\$RECYCLE.BIN\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665\$RVG4GXC.NI-MET\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\$RECYCLE.BIN\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-500\$RBAWWNC.002\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\$RECYCLE.BIN\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-500\$RBAWWNC.002\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\$RECYCLE.BIN\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-500\$RBAWWNC.002\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\$RECYCLE.BIN\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-500\$RBAWWNC.002\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\$RECYCLE.BIN\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-500\$RBAWWNC.002\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\$RECYCLE.BIN\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-500\$RBAWWNC.002\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\$RECYCLE.BIN\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-500\$RBAWWNC.002\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
accounts.google.com [ C:\$RECYCLE.BIN\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-500\$RBAWWNC.002\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
accounts.google.com [ C:\$RECYCLE.BIN\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-500\$RBAWWNC.002\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\$RECYCLE.BIN\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-500\$RBAWWNC.002\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
secure-uk.imrworldwide.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MACROMEDIA\FLASH PLAYER\#SHAREDOBJECTS\PNRXP4X3 ]
C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS\COOKIES\[email protected][2].TXT [ /AD.WSOD ]
statse.webtrendslive.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adtech.de [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.kanoodle.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.apmebf.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ad.mlnadvertising.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.lucidmedia.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tribalfusion.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.nextag.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.nextag.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.speedshiftmedia.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.smartadserver.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.smartadserver.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.smartadserver.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.smartadserver.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.smartadserver.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.smartadserver.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.h.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.h.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.h.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.h.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.msnportal.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.c.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.c.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.c.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.c.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\X8JOC0BI.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adserver.adtechus.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
s09.flagcounter.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
in.getclicky.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adtech.de [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adxpose.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.histats.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.histats.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.estat.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
s09.flagcounter.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.amazon-adsystem.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.amazon-adsystem.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.realmedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.specificclick.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.apmebf.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
wstat.wibiya.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.kontera.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.vitamine.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.vitamine.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
yarlmedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
yarlmedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
yarlmedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
yarlmedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
yarlmedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
yarlmedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
yarlmedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
yarlmedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
yarlmedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adnetwork.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.gostats.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.nextag.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.4tamilmedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.4tamilmedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adinterax.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
articles.timesofindia.indiatimes.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.saymedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.statcounter.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.histats.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.apmebf.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.technoratimedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.technoratimedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.flagcounter.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.flagcounter.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.htc.122.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
008.free-counters.co.uk [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.nextag.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.interclick.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.interclick.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.paypal.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.qnsr.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
o1.qnsr.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.qsstats.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.qsstats.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
handpickedmedia.co.uk [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
008.free-counters.co.uk [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
fidelity.rotator.hadj7.adjuggler.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.247realmedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adknowledge.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adknowledge.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adknowledge.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adknowledge.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.clickbank.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.clickbank.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tamilsexstories.biz [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tamilsexstories.biz [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.yadro.ru [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
stat.onestat.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
stat.onestat.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.c.gigcount.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.flagcounter.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.faceofindonesia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.faceofindonesia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.chicagosuntimes.122.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mmstat.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mmstat.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.flagcounter.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
counters.gigya.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
fidelity.rotator.hadj7.adjuggler.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adfarm1.adition.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad2.adfarm1.adition.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.3dstats.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
openx.overadmedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ox-d.fondnessmedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
vitamine.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
vitamine.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
stat.onestat.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.nextstat.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.nextstat.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.nextstat.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.nextstat.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.nextstat.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.4tamilmedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.xiti.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.flagcounter.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.nextstat.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.googleads.g.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.smartadserver.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
banners.gossipcenter.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.burstnet.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.flagcounter.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
track.adform.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adform.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ox-d.enveromedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www4.smartadserver.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mm.chitika.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tracking.cindyclips.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adinterax.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.interclick.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tmobile.db.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.amazonmerchants.122.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.fastclick.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.burstnet.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
insight.torbit.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.smartadserver.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.smartadserver.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.smartadserver.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.smartadserver.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www4.smartadserver.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
banners.adcontrol.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
uk.sitestat.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
uk.sitestat.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.yieldmanager.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad3.adfarm1.adition.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adfarm1.adition.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
mediaservices-d.openxenterprise.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
statse.webtrendslive.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.myroitracking.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.clicksor.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.clicksor.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.clicksor.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.clicksor.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.harrenmedianetwork.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
articles.timesofindia.indiatimes.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
articles.timesofindia.indiatimes.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
articles.timesofindia.indiatimes.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
articles.timesofindia.indiatimes.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
articles.timesofindia.indiatimes.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.microsoftwindows.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.smartadserver.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.saymedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.burstnet.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.c.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.c.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.clickbooth.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.dmtracker.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.philips.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.questionmarket.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.questionmarket.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.technoratimedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.lucidmedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.apmebf.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
timesofindia.indiatimes.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
timesofindia.indiatimes.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
timesofindia.indiatimes.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
timesofindia.indiatimes.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.telus.122.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tacoda.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ar.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.networksolutions.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.cmp.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.trackalyzer.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
t6.trackalyzer.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.statcounter.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.waytomedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.waytomedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.waytomedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.waytomedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adserver.adtechus.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.realmedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ww251.smartadserver.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adserver.adtechus.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adserver.adtechus.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.burstnet.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
network.realmedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.realmedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
network.realmedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adtechus.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.burstnet.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pro-market.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pro-market.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pro-market.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pro-market.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pro-market.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.d3.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediacet.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
accounts.google.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.accounts.google.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.accounts.google.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tribalfusion.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
banners.spiceworks.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
stat.onestat.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
stat.onestat.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.microsoftsto.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.c1.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.c1.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.apmebf.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.apmebf.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adxpose.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adtech.de [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adnet.affinity.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tracking.cindyclips.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.amazon-adsystem.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.amazon-adsystem.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
timesofindia.indiatimes.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.saymedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.kontera.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adserver.adtechus.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.saymedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
timesofindia.indiatimes.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
timesofindia.indiatimes.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
timesofindia.indiatimes.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
timesofindia.indiatimes.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.harrenmedianetwork.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.histats.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.histats.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
timesofindia.indiatimes.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
timesofindia.indiatimes.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.googleads.g.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
timesofindia.indiatimes.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
clicks.homebuyers.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.sexanaltube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.sexanaltube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.sexanaltube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.specificclick.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.bs.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adinterax.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
timesofindia.indiatimes.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
wstat.wibiya.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
timesofindia.indiatimes.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.e-2dj6afkochdzifo.stats.esomniture.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.burstnet.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
mediaservices-d.openxenterprise.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
mediaservices-d.openxenterprise.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.cnetasiapacific.122.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.lfstmedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.lfstmedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.interclick.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.interclick.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.questionmarket.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
timesofindia.indiatimes.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.burstnet.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
timesofindia.indiatimes.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
timesofindia.indiatimes.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
timesofindia.indiatimes.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
timesofindia.indiatimes.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
timesofindia.indiatimes.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
timesofindia.indiatimes.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
timesofindia.indiatimes.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
timesofindia.indiatimes.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
tracking.directadsmedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adinterax.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.entrepreneur.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
www.entrepreneur.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adnetwork.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
fidelity.rotator.hadj7.adjuggler.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
fidelity.rotator.hadj7.adjuggler.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
fidelity.rotator.hadj7.adjuggler.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.burstnet.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adlegend.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adlegend.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
banners.adcontrol.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.xiti.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.telusmobility.122.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ad.mlnadvertising.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adserver.adtechus.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
in.getclicky.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.entrepreneur.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.entrepreneur.d2.sc.omtrdc.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
www.entrepreneur.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
www.entrepreneur.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
www.entrepreneur.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.entrepreneur.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.bs.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.xlibris.122.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.overture.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.overture.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.yieldmanager.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adtechus.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.waytomedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.waytomedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.waytomedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.waytomedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.interclick.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.realmedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
network.realmedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adtech.de [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.burstnet.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.realmedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
network.realmedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
media.gsimedia.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.e-2dj6wdligmcpgho.stats.esomniture.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.mm.chitika.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.questionmarket.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.estat.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.microsoftsto.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.saymedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.d3.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.fastclick.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adknowledge.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adknowledge.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adknowledge.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adknowledge.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.247realmedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.c1.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.linksynergy.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
statse.webtrendslive.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.questionmarket.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.questionmarket.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.clicksor.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.clicksor.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.clicksor.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.myroitracking.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.clicksor.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.clicksor.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.statcounter.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ads.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ads.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ads.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.vitamine.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.vitamine.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.lucidmedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.vitamine.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
vitamine.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
vitamine.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.accounts.google.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.accounts.google.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.accounts.google.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ar.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
server.iad.liveperson.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tacoda.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.c.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.c.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.247realmedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
oasc12.247realmedia.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tribalfusion.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.pro-market.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.pro-market.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.pro-market.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.pro-market.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.pro-market.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.networksolutions.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.google.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.google.com [ C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\5NSPFOVM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adserver.adtechus.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.microsoftsto.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tacoda.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.kontera.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.xiti.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tacoda.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tacoda.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.interclick.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.interclick.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.dmtracker.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
user.lucidmedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adxpose.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.122.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.msexchange.org [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.www.msexchange.org [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.bellcan.adbureau.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.qnsr.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.qnsr.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.realmedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.realmedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.realmedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
rotator.adjuggler.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.kontera.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.networksolutions.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
in.getclicky.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.nextag.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.247realmedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.247realmedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.msnportal.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.vitamine.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tribalfusion.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tribalfusion.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.fastclick.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
fls.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adtech.de [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.nextag.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.specificclick.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.specificclick.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.specificclick.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.specificclick.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.specificclick.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.specificclick.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
stat.onestat.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
stat.onestat.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
stat.onestat.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.idgenterprise.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pubads.g.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ad.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.lucidmedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
rbc.bridgetrack.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.sympatico.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
zz.2.cqcounter.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.wareznet.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.wareznet.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.wareznet.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www8.addfreestats.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.torstardigital.122.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.hosting-companies-find.ca [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.hosting-companies-find.ca [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
rotator.adjuggler.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ca.countrysearch.tradekey.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ca.countrysearch.tradekey.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.countrysearch.tradekey.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.scrabble-word-finder.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.scrabble-word-finder.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.scrabble-word-finder.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ehg-totalsystemsservices.hitbox.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.socialmedia.biz [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.socialmedia.biz [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.socialmedia.biz [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.socialmedia.biz [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.socialmedia.biz [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.fortysevenmedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.fortysevenmedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.fortysevenmedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.fortysevenmedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.fastclick.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.crackberry.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
wstat.wibiya.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.forums.crackberry.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.crackberry.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.crackberry.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.crackberry.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.forums.crackberry.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.forums.crackberry.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.crackberry.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.crackberry.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.kontera.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.canadapost.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads.techmediapartners.co.uk [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.linksynergy.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.linksynergy.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.linksynergy.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.clickaider.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.hotlog.ru [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.forums.msexchange.org [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.forums.msexchange.org [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.linuxquestions.org [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.linuxquestions.org [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
account.thequestionsnetwork.org [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
account.thequestionsnetwork.org [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.www.linuxquestions.org [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.www.linuxquestions.org [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.www.linuxquestions.org [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.kontera.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.kontera.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
uk.sitestat.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
uk.sitestat.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.msexchange.org [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.msexchange.org [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.server.cpmstar.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.countrycallingcodes.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.countrycallingcodes.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.countrycallingcodes.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
countrycode.org [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
countrycode.org [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.countrycode.org [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.countrycode.org [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.oracle.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.workopolis.122.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.mediachase.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediachase.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediachase.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.burstnet.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.burstnet.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.burstnet.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pro-market.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pro-market.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tribalfusion.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tribalfusion.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tribalfusion.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.medhelpinternational.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.indoormedia.co.uk [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.googleads.g.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
eas.apm.emediate.eu [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
eas.apm.emediate.eu [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.getclicky.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.static.getclicky.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads2.net-communities.co.uk [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
adserver.valwa.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.vitamine.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.kingdigital.122.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
eas.apm.emediate.eu [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.partypoker.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.partypoker.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.partypoker.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.partypoker.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.partypoker.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.partypoker.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adobeserialnumber.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
adobeserialnumber.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
tracking1.aleadpay.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.emediatrack.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.dealfind.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.dealfind.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.overture.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.dealfind.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adlegend.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adlegend.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
mds.profcitymedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adinterax.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adinterax.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adultfriendfinder.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adultfriendfinder.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.yadro.ru [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.crackquest.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.crackquest.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.statcounter.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
wmedia.rotator.hadj7.adjuggler.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
wmedia.rotator.hadj7.adjuggler.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
wmedia.rotator.hadj7.adjuggler.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mm.chitika.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediafire.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediafire.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediafire.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.dealfind.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.dealfind.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.dealfind.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.bs.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zip-password-finder.software.informer.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zip-password-finder.software.informer.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zip-password-finder-beta.software.informer.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zip-password-finder-beta.software.informer.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.cmp.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.safaribooks.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.paypal.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.smartadserver.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.smartadserver.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.smartadserver.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.smartadserver.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.yieldmanager.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.kantarmedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
vitamine.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
vitamine.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pro-market.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
rbc.bridgetrack.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.statcounter.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.e-2dj6wdlowgazmlo.stats.esomniture.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.e-2dj6wjkyulajibo.stats.esomniture.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adcentriconline.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media.adfrontiers.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.intermundomedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.intermundomedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.intermundomedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media.adfrontiers.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediabrandsww.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adfarm1.adition.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad2.adfarm1.adition.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
auslieferung.commindo-media-ressourcen.de [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
auslieferung.commindo-media-ressourcen.de [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
auslieferung.commindo-media-ressourcen.de [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
auslieferung.commindo-media-ressourcen.de [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
auslieferung.commindo-media-ressourcen.de [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.questionmarket.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.questionmarket.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.3dstats.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.lucidmedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
s07.flagcounter.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tribalfusion.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
server.iad.liveperson.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.fastclick.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.googleads.g.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
o1.qnsr.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.qsstats.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tacoda.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ar.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
statse.webtrendslive.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.microsoftwindows.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.c1.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.c1.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.r1-ads.ace.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
accounts.google.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.h.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.h.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.h.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.h.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.hitbox.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.hitbox.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ehg-bestbuy.hitbox.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.interclick.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
s0.2mdn.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MACROMEDIA\FLASH PLAYER\#SHAREDOBJECTS\XJW6J7R5 ]
www.webhostrevenue.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MACROMEDIA\FLASH PLAYER\#SHAREDOBJECTS\XJW6J7R5 ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS\COOKIES\[email protected][1].TXT [ /247REALMEDIA ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS\COOKIES\[email protected][1].TXT [ /2O7 ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS\COOKIES\[email protected][2].TXT [ /AD.WSOD ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS\COOKIES\[email protected][3].TXT [ /AD.WSOD ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS\COOKIES\[email protected][2].TXT [ /ADS.NETWORLDMEDIA ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS\COOKIES\[email protected][1].TXT [ /ADS.POINTROLL ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS\COOKIES\[email protected][2].TXT [ /ATDMT ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS\COOKIES\[email protected][2].TXT [ /NETWORLDMEDIA ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS\COOKIES\[email protected][2].TXT [ /POINTROLL ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS\COOKIES\[email protected][2].TXT [ /REVSCI ]
C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS\COOKIES\[email protected][2].TXT [ /STAT.ONESTAT ]
.microsoftsto.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.qnsr.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.apmebf.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
www.qsstats.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adfarm1.adition.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adfarm1.adition.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.apmebf.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adserver.adtechus.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.interclick.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.specificclick.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.interclick.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.findpriser.dk [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tradedoubler.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tradedoubler.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tradedoubler.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.findpriser.dk [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.findpriser.dk [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.findpriser.dk [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
www.findpriser.dk [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
www.findpriser.dk [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
www.findpriser.dk [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.realmedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.realmedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.realmedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.traveladvertising.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
media.gsimedia.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.interclick.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.amazon-adsystem.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.amazon-adsystem.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.steelhousemedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.steelhousemedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.www.burstnet.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adfarm1.adition.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ad2.adfarm1.adition.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adfarm1.adition.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.allegis.122.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.trackalyzer.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
t2.trackalyzer.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
t4.trackalyzer.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
t5.trackalyzer.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.bs.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
a.visualrevenue.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.getclicky.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.static.getclicky.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
in.getclicky.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.bellcan.adbureau.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.paypal.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.networksolutions.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
fls.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.247realmedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.xiti.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.kontera.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.dmtracker.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.r1-ads.ace.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.premiereglobalservices.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ads.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ads.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.analytics.rogersmedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.rogersmedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.vitamine.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.vitamine.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
www.clickmanage.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
www.clickmanage.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adxpose.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
dc.tremormedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.cisco.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adinterax.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adinterax.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.voormedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.voormedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.voormedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.pro-market.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
tracking.hostgator.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ads.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ads.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.vitamine.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
vitamine.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
vitamine.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.networldmedia.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
stat.onestat.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
stat.onestat.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
stat.onestat.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
stat.onestat.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.traveladvertising.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.traveladvertising.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
a.intentmedia.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
a.intentmedia.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.lucidmedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
counters.gigya.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
network-ca.247realmedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.c1.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.c1.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.h.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.h.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.h.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.h.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.c.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.c.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.dtag.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.statcounter.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
server.iad.liveperson.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.questionmarket.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.questionmarket.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
o1.qnsr.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adtech.de [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
www.qsstats.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tacoda.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ar.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.c.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.c.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.c.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.c.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
statse.webtrendslive.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.msexchange.org [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.msexchange.org [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.msexchange.org [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.forums.msexchange.org [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.forums.msexchange.org [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.forums.msexchange.org [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
forums.msexchange.org [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
forums.msexchange.org [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
forums.msexchange.org [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.e-2dj6ael4cjdpscp.stats.esomniture.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
oasc12.247realmedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.yieldmanager.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adcentriconline.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
track.prd1.netshelter.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.fastclick.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.mm.chitika.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
sales.liveperson.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.clicksor.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.clicksor.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.clicksor.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.myroitracking.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.clicksor.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.clicksor.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.yadro.ru [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.yadro.ru [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tribalfusion.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.accounts.google.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.accounts.google.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.accounts.google.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.google.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\LATHEESAN.SIVA\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\S8FD4SF1.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adtech.de [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
track.adform.net [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.kanoodle.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pro-market.net [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.helponclick.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adtechus.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
7.rotator.wigetmedia.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
7.rotator.wigetmedia.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
7.rotator.wigetmedia.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.oracle.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.overture.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.kontera.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
server.iad.liveperson.net [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ad.mlnadvertising.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.burstnet.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.apmebf.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.fastclick.net [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
adx.investopedia.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
sales.liveperson.net [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediaforge.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.apmebf.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.fastclick.net [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.burstnet.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
bannerclickmedia.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.saymedia.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.saymedia.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.saymedia.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.saymedia.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.questionmarket.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.questionmarket.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.c.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.msnportal.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adtechus.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.www.burstnet.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.burstnet.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.burstnet.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.h.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.h.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.h.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.h.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.c.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.c.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.c.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.c.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.bs.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.grapeshot-media.net [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.accounts.google.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.accounts.google.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
accounts.google.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
accounts.google.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tribalfusion.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.lucidmedia.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
bs.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
bs.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
bs.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
bs.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
bs.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.speedshiftmedia.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
bs.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.overture.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.yieldmanager.net [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
statse.webtrendslive.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\TAJINDER.SINGH\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]

Adware.Yontoo
(x86) HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{FD72061E-9FDE-484D-A58A-0BAB4151CAD8}
(x86) HKCR\CLSID\{FD72061E-9FDE-484D-A58A-0BAB4151CAD8}
(x86) HKCR\CLSID\{FD72061E-9FDE-484D-A58A-0BAB4151CAD8}
(x86) HKCR\CLSID\{FD72061E-9FDE-484D-A58A-0BAB4151CAD8}\InprocServer32
(x86) HKCR\CLSID\{FD72061E-9FDE-484D-A58A-0BAB4151CAD8}\InprocServer32#ThreadingModel
(x86) HKCR\CLSID\{FD72061E-9FDE-484D-A58A-0BAB4151CAD8}\ProgID
(x86) HKCR\CLSID\{FD72061E-9FDE-484D-A58A-0BAB4151CAD8}\Programmable
(x86) HKCR\CLSID\{FD72061E-9FDE-484D-A58A-0BAB4151CAD8}\TypeLib
(x86) HKCR\CLSID\{FD72061E-9FDE-484D-A58A-0BAB4151CAD8}\VersionIndependentProgID
(x86) HKCR\YontooIEClient.Layers.1
(x86) HKCR\YontooIEClient.Layers
(x86) HKCR\TypeLib\{D372567D-67C1-4B29-B3F0-159B52B3E967}
C:\PROGRAM FILES (X86)\YONTOO\YONTOOIECLIENT.DLL
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{10DE7085-6A1E-4D41-A7BF-9AF93E351401}
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{10DE7085-6A1E-4D41-A7BF-9AF93E351401}\ProxyStubClsid32
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{10DE7085-6A1E-4D41-A7BF-9AF93E351401}\TypeLib
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{10DE7085-6A1E-4D41-A7BF-9AF93E351401}\TypeLib#Version
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{1AD27395-1659-4DFF-A319-2CFA243861A5}
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{1AD27395-1659-4DFF-A319-2CFA243861A5}\ProxyStubClsid32
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{1AD27395-1659-4DFF-A319-2CFA243861A5}\TypeLib
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{1AD27395-1659-4DFF-A319-2CFA243861A5}\TypeLib#Version

Trojan.Agent/Gen-Yoddos
C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\DESKTOP\NEW FOLDER (2)\TOOLS\ENTERPRISE\WOAT_V3.2\WOAT_V3.2.EXE

PUP.CNETInstaller
C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\DOWNLOADS\CNET2_FREE_XILL_TO_DIVX_AVI_WMV_MP4_MPEG_EXE.EXE
C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\DOWNLOADS\CNET2_TERACOPY_EXE(1).EXE
C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\DOWNLOADS\CNET2_TERACOPY_EXE.EXE

PUP.SoftonicDownloader
C:\USERS\KONESWARAN.THURAI\DOWNLOADS\SOFTONICDOWNLOADER_FOR_COMIC-LIFE.EXE

___________________________________________________________________________


----------



## teji (Mar 14, 2013)

eddie help me out after you scans i thought it would stop but today again they start coming ..!!!!!


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Thanks for the logs 

You have quite a lot of malware there, and as you know, still some work to do.

Your Adobe Reader is out of date, so go here for the latest version:

http://get.adobe.com/reader

*Untick* the option to install the McAfee Security Scan Plus, then click on the *Download Now* button.

-------

Your Thunderbird is out of date, so to update it, do the following:


Open up Thunderbird.
In the menu at the top of the page, click on *Help* and then *About Thunderbird*.
Thunderbird will now update automatically.

-------


Close all open programs and internet browsers.
Double click on *adwcleaner.exe* to run the tool.
Click on *Delete*.
Confirm each time with *Ok*.
You will be prompted to restart your computer. A text file will open after the restart.
Please post the contents of that logfile with your next reply.
You can find the logfile at *C:\AdwCleaner[S1].txt* as well.

------
Can you run the following tools, and copy/paste the logs that they produce here. If its over a few posts, that's fine 

Please download *aswMBR* ( 4.5MB ) to your desktop.

Double click the *aswMBR.exe* icon, and click *Run*.
When asked if you'd like to "download the latest Avast! virus definitions", click *Yes*.
Click the *Scan* button to start the scan.
On completion of the scan, click the *save log* button, save it to your *desktop*, then copy and paste it in your next reply.

-------------------------

*Delete any copies of Combofix that you have.*

Download ComboFix from one of these locations:

*Link 1*
*Link 2*

** IMPORTANT !!! As you download it rename it to username123.exe and save it to your Desktop *


Disable your AntiVirus and AntiSpyware applications, usually via a right click on the System Tray icon. They may otherwise interfere with our tools

Click on *this link* to see a list of programs that should be disabled. The list is not all inclusive. If yours is not listed and you don't know how to disable it, please ask.
*Remember to re-enable the protection again afterwards before connecting to the Internet.*

Double click on ComboFix.exe & follow the prompts.

As part of it's process, ComboFix will check to see if the Microsoft Windows Recovery Console is installed. With malware infections being as they are today, it's strongly recommended to have this pre-installed on your machine before doing any malware removal. It will allow you to boot up into a special recovery/repair mode that will allow us to more easily help you should your computer have a problem after an attempted removal of malware.

Follow the prompts to allow ComboFix to download and install the Microsoft Windows Recovery Console, and when prompted, agree to the End-User License Agreement to install the Microsoft Windows Recovery Console.

**Please note: If the Microsoft Windows Recovery Console is already installed, ComboFix will continue it's malware removal procedures.








Once the Microsoft Windows Recovery Console is installed using ComboFix, you should see the following message:










Click on Yes, to continue scanning for malware.

When finished, it shall produce a log for you. Please include the *C:\ComboFix.txt* in your next reply.

eddie


----------



## teji (Mar 14, 2013)

thanks eddie for your reply ... here the logs u asked for..

# AdwCleaner v2.115 - Logfile created 03/26/2013 at 08:51:30
# Updated 17/03/2013 by Xplode
# Operating system : Windows 7 Ultimate Service Pack 1 (64 bits)
# User : tajinder.singh - IT-LATHEES-PC
# Boot Mode : Normal
# Running from : C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Downloads\adwcleaner.exe
# Option [Delete]

***** [Services] *****

***** [Files / Folders] *****

***** [Registry] *****

***** [Internet Browsers] *****

-\\ Internet Explorer v9.0.8112.16470

[OK] Registry is clean.

-\\ Google Chrome v25.0.1364.172

File : C:\Users\koneswaran.thurai\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Preferences

Deleted [l.11] : homepage = "hxxp://www.searchnu.com/406",
Deleted [l.1541] : homepage = "hxxp://www.searchnu.com/406",

File : C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Preferences

[OK] File is clean.

File : C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Preferences

[OK] File is clean.

File : C:\Users\administrator\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Preferences

[OK] File is clean.

*************************

AdwCleaner[R1].txt - [5181 octets] - [21/03/2013 08:50:39]
AdwCleaner[S1].txt - [339 octets] - [21/03/2013 08:51:48]
AdwCleaner[S2].txt - [5292 octets] - [26/03/2013 08:48:41]
AdwCleaner[S3].txt - [1314 octets] - [26/03/2013 08:51:30]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner[S3].txt - [1374 octets] ##########

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

aswMBR version 0.9.9.1771 Copyright(c) 2011 AVAST Software
Run date: 2013-03-26 09:20:51
-----------------------------
09:20:51.825 OS Version: Windows x64 6.1.7601 Service Pack 1
09:20:51.825 Number of processors: 4 586 0x503
09:20:51.826 ComputerName: IT-LATHEES-PC UserName: 
09:20:53.501 Initialize success
09:20:54.988 AVAST engine defs: 13032600
09:21:23.196 Disk 0 (boot) \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 -> \Device\00000086
09:21:23.198 Disk 0 Vendor: WDC_____ 01.0 Size: 953869MB BusType: 8
09:21:23.274 Disk 0 MBR read successfully
09:21:23.276 Disk 0 MBR scan
09:21:23.576 Disk 0 Windows 7 default MBR code
09:21:23.593 Disk 0 Partition 1 80 (A) 07 HPFS/NTFS NTFS 100 MB offset 2048
09:21:23.763 Disk 0 Partition 2 00 07 HPFS/NTFS NTFS 641925 MB offset 206848
09:21:23.767 Disk 0 Partition - 00 0F Extended LBA 300000 MB offset 1314869248
09:21:23.807 Disk 0 Partition 3 00 07 HPFS/NTFS NTFS 11647 MB offset 1929269248
09:21:23.871 Disk 0 Partition 4 00 07 HPFS/NTFS NTFS 299999 MB offset 1314871296
09:21:24.045 Disk 0 scanning C:\Windows\system32\drivers
09:21:40.308 Service scanning
09:21:58.226 Service Teefer2 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\teefer2.sys **LOCKED** 32
09:22:01.551 Service WPS C:\Windows\system32\drivers\wpsdrvnt.sys **LOCKED** 32
09:22:01.604 Service WpsHelper C:\Windows\system32\drivers\WpsHelper.sys **LOCKED** 32
09:22:02.455 Modules scanning
09:22:02.461 Disk 0 trace - called modules:
09:22:02.545 ntoskrnl.exe CLASSPNP.SYS disk.sys storport.sys hal.dll ahcix64s.sys 
09:22:02.550 1 nt!IofCallDriver -> \Device\Harddisk0\DR0[0xfffffa8004a2b060]
09:22:02.555 3 CLASSPNP.SYS[fffff880018e243f] -> nt!IofCallDriver -> \Device\00000086[0xfffffa80045a69c0]
09:22:03.643 AVAST engine scan C:\Windows
09:22:08.309 AVAST engine scan C:\Windows\system32
09:27:42.547 AVAST engine scan C:\Windows\system32\drivers
09:27:55.646 AVAST engine scan C:\Users\tajinder.singh
09:28:59.870 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH10AB.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:00.289 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH112C.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:00.440 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH1330.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:00.543 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH1372.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:00.670 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH13E.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:00.758 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH14F7.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:00.917 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH1509.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:01.034 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH15B7.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:01.173 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH1622.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:01.301 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH1634.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:01.525 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH16C4.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:01.653 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH173C.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:01.783 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH1756.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:01.877 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH1775.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:02.017 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH179D.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:02.196 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH1813.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:02.431 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH1919.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:02.675 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH1A39.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:02.788 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH1A97.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:02.869 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH1AED.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:03.079 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH1B88.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:03.232 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH1BAF.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:03.313 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH1CBB.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:03.525 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH1DD8.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:03.693 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH1E65.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:03.843 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH1F05.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:03.937 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH1F1E.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:04.068 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH1F7F.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:04.192 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH1F81.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:04.312 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH22D5.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:04.447 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH2406.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:04.607 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH2510.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:04.738 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH2595.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:04.877 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH25D4.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:05.096 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH25DD.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:05.209 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH26B.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:05.426 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH272E.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:05.589 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH275A.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:05.809 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH278B.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:06.353 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH27C4.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:06.441 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH289B.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:06.959 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH29EF.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:07.141 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH2C18.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:07.347 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH2DAD.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:07.559 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH30B4.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:07.747 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH30E1.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:07.936 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH3191.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:08.036 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH31AE.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:08.255 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH329F.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:08.425 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH32E2.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:08.534 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH32F9.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:08.700 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH33BE.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:08.826 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH34A.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:08.973 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH35C5.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:09.082 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH35C6.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:09.179 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH3604.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:09.271 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH3624.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:09.417 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH36C7.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:09.559 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH3726.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:09.635 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH3743.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:09.761 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH374B.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:09.875 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH3828.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:09.947 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH3918.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:10.038 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH3984.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:10.153 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH39F1.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:10.276 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH3A1.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:10.423 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH3AA1.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:10.547 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH3ABB.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:10.690 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH3B1C.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:10.816 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH3B75.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:10.918 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH3C3.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:11.069 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH3C5.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:11.268 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH3C54.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:11.423 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH3D6.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:11.537 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH3DA2.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:11.763 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH3EE4.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:11.838 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH3F83.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:11.976 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH40DB.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:12.081 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH42D2.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:12.209 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH42F9.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:12.272 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH4360.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:12.433 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH4375.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:12.958 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH4556.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:13.136 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH456C.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:13.269 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH47A4.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:13.359 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH4864.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:13.467 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH490D.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:13.674 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH4965.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:13.829 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH4C50.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:13.963 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH4CDB.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:14.104 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH4D0E.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:14.238 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH4E4F.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:14.353 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH4E8A.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:14.534 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH4EF6.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:14.703 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH4F5.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:14.970 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH4F69.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:15.053 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH5121.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:15.293 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH5162.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:15.406 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH5183.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:15.508 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH51A0.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:15.686 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH5280.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:15.853 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH52B8.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:15.969 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH5395.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:16.127 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH548D.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:16.237 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH54F1.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:16.378 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH5521.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:16.472 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH5586.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:16.911 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH56C5.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:17.104 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH56C8.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:17.280 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH56F.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:17.424 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH5711.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:17.602 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH5964.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:17.689 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH5A23.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:17.946 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH5B1F.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:18.119 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH5B87.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:18.331 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH5BEB.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:18.430 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH5CA1.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:18.531 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH5E60.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:18.607 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH5E66.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:18.664 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH5E9B.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:18.755 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH5F9D.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:18.840 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH5FBD.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:18.900 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH607C.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:19.030 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH60CA.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:19.123 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH62F1.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:19.203 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH6311.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:19.348 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH64B.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:19.497 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH64E8.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:19.696 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH654F.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:20.643 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH6598.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:20.817 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH6617.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:20.961 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH661C.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:21.441 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH6633.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:21.739 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH6886.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:22.149 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH68BE.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:22.268 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH6A58.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:22.641 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH6AF6.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:23.071 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH6C2A.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:23.204 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH6CAD.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:23.384 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH6D4C.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:23.549 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH6E04.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:23.977 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH6E0C.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:24.822 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH6E44.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:24.984 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH6F11.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:25.236 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH6F72.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:25.418 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH704C.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:25.789 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH70BB.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:26.274 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH70F4.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:26.602 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH7112.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:27.435 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH711B.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:28.135 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH711D.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:28.683 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH7254.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:28.927 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH7280.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:29.237 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH744E.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:29.420 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH7500.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:29.580 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH7558.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:29.714 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH7608.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:29.778 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH76F1.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:29.833 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH7742.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:30.146 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH779D.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:30.283 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH78BD.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:30.676 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH7991.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:30.755 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH79A5.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:30.879 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH79C.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:30.975 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH7A02.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:31.157 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH7A66.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:31.235 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH7C08.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:31.341 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH7C23.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:31.542 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH7C65.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:31.677 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH7CDA.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:31.793 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH7E6F.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:32.000 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH7F1A.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:32.175 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH801C.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:32.419 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH80E.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:32.652 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH810A.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:32.760 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH8316.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:32.897 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH832.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:32.976 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH841.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:33.059 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH847A.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:33.389 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH84B.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:33.539 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH850C.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:33.628 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH85CD.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:33.751 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH8671.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:33.880 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH8692.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:33.994 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH879D.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:34.077 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH87C6.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:34.136 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH8849.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:34.262 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH897C.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:34.385 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH89A0.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:34.526 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH89A8.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:34.737 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH89E0.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:34.821 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH8A9E.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:35.036 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH8B1D.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:35.185 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH8B21.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:35.410 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH8C07.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:35.505 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH8C38.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:35.835 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH8C98.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:36.225 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH8C9A.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:36.436 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH8CCD.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:36.599 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH8D1C.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:36.685 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH8DBD.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:36.817 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH8DFF.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:39.760 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH8E4B.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:40.000 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH8FCA.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:40.191 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH90BB.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:40.370 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH9114.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:40.641 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH9319.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:40.785 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH943A.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:40.911 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH946C.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:41.074 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH9541.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:41.321 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH956F.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:41.466 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH9579.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:41.686 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH95E2.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:41.960 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH967C.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:42.221 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH96B1.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:42.376 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH982B.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:42.561 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH99FB.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:42.735 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH9B7B.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:42.854 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH9B86.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:42.988 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH9BC8.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:43.192 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH9CA6.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:43.313 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH9EAC.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:43.510 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH9EE2.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:43.603 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWH9F9.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:43.717 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHA006.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:43.837 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHA159.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:43.947 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHA20D.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:44.124 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHA22D.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:44.249 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHA339.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:44.388 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHA38.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:44.516 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHA3D5.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:44.593 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHA4DD.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:44.710 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHA537.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:44.953 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHA54B.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:45.154 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHA61A.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:45.262 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHA6B9.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:45.458 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHA6F3.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:45.537 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHA6FB.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:45.632 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHA794.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:45.852 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHA7D4.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:49.384 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHA859.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:49.471 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHA8E7.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:49.570 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHA959.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:49.698 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHA97C.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:49.747 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHA9C7.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:49.879 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHAAF8.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:49.986 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHAC29.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:50.081 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHAC38.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:50.191 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHACAF.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:50.372 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHAE86.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:50.478 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHAF34.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:50.532 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHAFB7.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:50.594 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHB085.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:50.641 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHB0DD.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:50.770 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHB168.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:50.867 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHB1B0.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:51.007 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHB26C.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:51.070 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHB3EF.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:51.180 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHB4E0.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:51.260 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHB587.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:51.386 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHB5A3.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:51.522 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHB5B.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:51.562 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHB765.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:51.615 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHB783.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:51.755 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHB8BD.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:51.988 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHB8BE.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:52.087 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHBA47.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:52.163 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHBB08.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:52.226 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHBB46.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:52.297 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHBB85.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:52.417 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHBDB8.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:52.579 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHBE0.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:52.639 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHBF42.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:52.728 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHBF58.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:52.811 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHBF89.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:52.895 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHC069.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:52.973 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHC0B4.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:53.019 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHC0C0.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:53.104 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHC0C8.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:53.238 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHC197.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:53.379 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHC1B2.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:53.537 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHC1BF.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:53.611 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHC255.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:53.672 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHC2BC.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:53.737 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHC32F.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:53.837 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHC341.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:53.949 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHC3DD.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:54.097 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHC492.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:54.216 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHC4D1.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:54.302 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHC4E6.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:54.426 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHC518.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:54.582 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHC665.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:54.684 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHC6B3.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:54.759 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHC748.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:54.818 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHC7EB.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:54.925 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHC7F3.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:55.036 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHC83C.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:58.323 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHC91C.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:58.419 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHCB1E.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:58.537 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHCB43.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:58.609 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHCC40.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:58.781 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHCC69.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:58.907 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHCE18.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:59.007 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHCF05.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:29:59.109 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHCF8A.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:59.236 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHD07B.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:59.356 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHD10A.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:59.510 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHD114.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:59.585 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHD2F0.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:59.693 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHD2F1.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:59.807 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHD46A.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:29:59.942 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHD485.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:30:00.021 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHD554.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:30:00.073 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHD685.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:30:00.246 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHD778.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:30:00.314 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHD800.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:30:00.393 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHD83F.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:30:00.466 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHD845.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:30:00.611 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHD85A.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:30:00.769 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHD993.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:30:00.873 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHD9D9.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:30:01.003 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHDADE.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:30:01.075 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHDAF4.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:30:01.151 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHDB07.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:30:01.253 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHDB34.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:30:01.458 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHDD14.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:30:01.564 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHDD4B.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:30:01.625 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHDDE1.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:30:01.698 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHDE77.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:30:01.770 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHDEAE.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:30:01.840 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHDECB.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:30:01.961 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHDED4.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:30:02.100 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHDF4A.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:30:02.276 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHDFAC.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:30:02.363 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHE02E.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:30:02.430 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHE07D.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:30:02.579 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHE0A1.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:30:02.701 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHE1D2.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:30:02.789 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHE220.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:30:02.916 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHE250.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:30:02.994 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHE377.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:30:03.046 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHE3AE.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:30:06.684 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHE440.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:30:06.780 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHE5B2.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:30:06.867 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHE68B.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:30:06.975 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHE6AA.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:30:07.115 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHE6FE.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:30:07.241 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHE71.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:30:07.466 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHE7AE.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:30:07.565 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHE7FB.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:30:07.649 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHE805.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:30:07.688 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHE890.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:30:07.760 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHE985.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:30:07.806 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHEB3D.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:30:07.902 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHEBD2.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:30:07.959 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHECA0.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:30:08.031 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHECB5.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:30:08.077 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHEE7C.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:30:08.115 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHEEAC.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:30:08.153 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHF054.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:30:08.274 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHF2F4.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:30:08.333 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHF40F.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:30:08.446 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHF424.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:30:08.583 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHF51F.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:30:08.725 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHF524.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:30:08.833 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHF6A3.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:30:08.907 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHF78C.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:30:09.004 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHF7A4.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:30:09.086 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHF8B0.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:30:09.157 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHF95B.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:30:09.285 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHF96D.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:30:09.339 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHFA4A.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:30:09.391 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHFA96.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:30:09.456 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHFA99.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:30:09.542 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHFAA7.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:30:09.649 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHFAFA.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:30:09.780 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHFB05.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:30:09.864 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHFBAB.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:30:09.963 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHFBE9.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:30:10.085 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHFC2D.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:30:10.190 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHFD5F.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:30:10.276 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHFDAC.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:30:10.395 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHFEE3.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:30:10.457 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHFF2A.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:30:10.598 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHFF42.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:30:10.719 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHFFAE.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:30:10.759 File: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\DWHFFFB.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Malware-gen
09:30:37.547 AVAST engine scan C:\ProgramData
09:33:18.380 File: C:\ProgramData\Symantec\SRTSP\Quarantine\APQ6EA0.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:33:18.502 File: C:\ProgramData\Symantec\SRTSP\Quarantine\APQ8BC2.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:33:18.632 File: C:\ProgramData\Symantec\SRTSP\Quarantine\APQA8B7.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:33:19.056 File: C:\ProgramData\Symantec\SRTSP\Quarantine\APQC5EA.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:33:19.233 File: C:\ProgramData\Symantec\SRTSP\Quarantine\APQE30D.tmp **INFECTED** Win32:Sirefef-AHF [Trj]
09:46:32.772 Scan finished successfully
09:46:47.259 Disk 0 MBR has been saved successfully to "C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Desktop\MBR.dat"
09:46:47.272 The log file has been saved successfully to "C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Desktop\aswMBR.txt"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ComboFix 13-03-25.01 - tajinder.singh 03/26/2013 9:54.2.4 - x64
Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 6.1.7601.1.1252.1.1033.18.3832.1651 [GMT -4:00]
Running from: c:\users\tajinder.singh\Downloads\ComboFix.exe
AV: avast! Antivirus *Disabled/Updated* {2B2D1395-420B-D5C9-657E-930FE358FC3C}
AV: Symantec Endpoint Protection *Disabled/Updated* {88C95A36-8C3B-2F2C-1B8B-30FCCFDC4855}
FW: Symantec Endpoint Protection *Disabled* {B0F2DB13-C654-2E74-30D4-99C9310F0F2E}
SP: avast! Antivirus *Disabled/Updated* {904CF271-6431-DA47-5FCE-A87D98DFB681}
SP: Symantec Endpoint Protection *Disabled/Updated* {33A8BBD2-AA01-20A2-213B-0B8EB45B02E8}
SP: Windows Defender *Enabled/Updated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
* Created a new restore point
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
c:\users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\inst.exe
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2013-02-26 to 2013-03-26 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2013-03-26 13:13 . 2013-03-26 13:13	76232	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Definition Updates\{E392975F-FA32-4EB1-B706-BF8F6BFEBCDC}\offreg.dll
2013-03-26 12:38 . 2013-03-15 06:28	9311288	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Definition Updates\{E392975F-FA32-4EB1-B706-BF8F6BFEBCDC}\mpengine.dll
2013-03-21 12:40 . 2013-03-21 12:40	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\ERUNT
2013-03-21 12:40 . 2013-03-21 12:40	--------	d-----w-	C:\JRT
2013-03-20 20:38 . 2013-02-12 04:12	19968	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\usb8023.sys
2013-03-20 16:56 . 2013-03-20 16:56	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware
2013-03-20 16:56 . 2013-03-20 16:56	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
2013-03-15 14:53 . 2013-03-15 14:53	39192	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\Partizan.exe
2013-03-15 14:41 . 2013-03-15 14:41	2	--shatr-	c:\windows\winstart.bat
2013-03-15 14:41 . 2013-03-20 16:51	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\UnHackMe
2013-03-15 12:49 . 2013-03-15 12:49	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Java
2013-03-15 12:47 . 2013-03-15 12:47	95648	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\WindowsAccessBridge-32.dll
2013-03-14 21:55 . 2013-03-14 21:55	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\system32\skins
2013-03-14 19:07 . 2013-03-14 19:11	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\tajinder.singh
2013-03-13 15:17 . 2013-03-13 15:17	16486616	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerInstaller.exe
2013-03-12 20:35 . 2013-03-12 20:35	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\administrator\AppData\Local\Google
2013-03-12 19:12 . 2013-03-12 19:12	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\administrator\AppData\Local\Macromedia
2013-03-04 13:46 . 2013-03-06 22:33	178624	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswVmm.sys
2013-03-04 13:46 . 2013-03-06 22:33	65336	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswRvrt.sys
2013-02-27 22:06 . 2013-01-13 20:09	249856	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\d3d10_1core.dll
.
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2013-03-15 12:47 . 2012-09-12 13:51	861088	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\npDeployJava1.dll
2013-03-15 12:47 . 2011-03-15 14:14	782240	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\deployJava1.dll
2013-03-13 15:17 . 2012-04-02 12:47	693976	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2013-03-13 15:17 . 2011-05-13 17:03	73432	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2013-03-06 22:33 . 2013-02-07 15:05	377920	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswSP.sys
2013-03-06 22:33 . 2013-02-07 15:05	1025808	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswSnx.sys
2013-03-06 22:33 . 2013-02-07 15:05	33400	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys
2013-03-06 22:33 . 2013-01-25 15:11	80816	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys
2013-03-06 22:32 . 2013-01-25 15:11	41664	----a-w-	c:\windows\avastSS.scr
2013-03-06 22:32 . 2011-02-04 18:36	287840	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\aswBoot.exe
2013-03-04 18:53 . 2010-10-27 18:22	72013344	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\MRT.exe
2013-02-12 05:45 . 2013-03-13 08:50	135168	----a-w-	c:\windows\apppatch\AppPatch64\AcXtrnal.dll
2013-02-12 05:45 . 2013-03-13 08:50	308736	----a-w-	c:\windows\apppatch\AppPatch64\AcGenral.dll
2013-02-12 05:45 . 2013-03-13 08:50	350208	----a-w-	c:\windows\apppatch\AppPatch64\AcLayers.dll
2013-02-12 05:45 . 2013-03-13 08:50	111104	----a-w-	c:\windows\apppatch\AppPatch64\acspecfc.dll
2013-02-12 04:48 . 2013-03-13 08:50	474112	----a-w-	c:\windows\apppatch\AcSpecfc.dll
2013-02-12 04:48 . 2013-03-13 08:50	2176512	----a-w-	c:\windows\apppatch\AcGenral.dll
2013-01-25 15:15 . 2013-01-25 15:15	1187697	----a-w-	c:\windows\unins000.exe
2013-01-17 05:28 . 2010-10-07 19:23	273840	------w-	c:\windows\system32\MpSigStub.exe
2013-01-05 05:53 . 2013-02-13 21:32	5553512	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
2013-01-05 05:00 . 2013-02-13 21:32	3967848	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\ntkrnlpa.exe
2013-01-05 05:00 . 2013-02-13 21:32	3913064	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\ntoskrnl.exe
2013-01-04 05:46 . 2013-02-13 21:32	215040	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\winsrv.dll
2013-01-04 04:51 . 2013-02-13 21:32	5120	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\wow32.dll
2013-01-04 04:43 . 2013-02-13 21:32	44032	----a-w-	c:\windows\apppatch\acwow64.dll
2013-01-04 03:26 . 2013-02-13 21:32	3153408	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\win32k.sys
2013-01-04 02:47 . 2013-02-13 21:32	25600	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\setup16.exe
2013-01-04 02:47 . 2013-02-13 21:32	7680	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\instnm.exe
2013-01-04 02:47 . 2013-02-13 21:32	2048	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\user.exe
2013-01-04 02:47 . 2013-02-13 21:32	14336	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\ntvdm64.dll
2013-01-03 06:00 . 2013-02-13 21:32	1913192	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\tcpip.sys
2013-01-03 06:00 . 2013-02-13 21:32	288088	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\FWPKCLNT.SYS
.
.
------- Sigcheck -------
Note: Unsigned files aren't necessarily malware.
.
[-] 2011-03-21 . E589BCD6041786C5E38E2D223C24C193 . 680960 . . [6.1.7601.17514] .. c:\windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-t..teconnectionmanager_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_ecc547376ae3a1a3\termsrv.dll
[-] 2011-03-21 . E589BCD6041786C5E38E2D223C24C193 . 680960 . . [6.1.7601.17514] .. c:\windows\system32\termsrv.dll
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"Sidebar"="c:\program files (x86)\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe" [BU]
"LightScribe Control Panel"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LightScribeControlPanel.exe" [2009-06-17 2363392]
"SUPERAntiSpyware"="c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe" [2012-11-01 5629312]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"SwitchBoard"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe" [2010-02-19 517096]
"ccApp"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe" [2010-01-25 115560]
"AdobeCS5.5ServiceManager"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\CS5.5ServiceManager\CS5.5ServiceManager.exe" [2011-01-12 1523360]
"Adobe ARM"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe" [2012-12-03 946352]
"Adobe Acrobat Speed Launcher"="d:\program files\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Acrobat_sl.exe" [2010-10-25 36760]
"Acrobat Assistant 8.0"="d:\program files\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe" [2010-10-25 821144]
"APSDaemon"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe" [2012-10-12 59280]
"iTunesHelper"="c:\program files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe" [2012-09-10 421776]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" [2012-10-25 421888]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe" [2012-07-03 252848]
.
[HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce]
"Del2058058"="del" [X]
"Del5371676"="del" [X]
"Del55403037"="del" [X]
"Del3200968"="del" [X]
.
c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
UltraMon.lnk - c:\windows\Installer\{20A36691-B09B-4EF2-A371-64A5BD265E20}\IcoUltraMon.ico [2010-11-1 29310]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin"= 0 (0x0)
"ConsentPromptBehaviorUser"= 3 (0x3)
"EnableLUA"= 0 (0x0)
"EnableUIADesktopToggle"= 0 (0x0)
"PromptOnSecureDesktop"= 0 (0x0)
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\windows]
"LoadAppInit_DLLs"=1 (0x1)
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\drivers32]
"aux"=wdmaud.drv
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\!SASCORE]
@=""
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\ccEvtMgr]
@="Service"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\ccSetMgr]
@="Service"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\prwntdrv]
@=""
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\Symantec Antivirus]
@="Service"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring\SymantecAntiVirus]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001
.
R0 SMR250;Symantec SMR Utility Service 2.5.0;c:\windows\System32\drivers\SMR250.SYS [x]
R2 Apache2.4;Apache2.4;c:\xampp\apache\bin\httpd.exe [x]
R2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64;c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-03-18 138576]
R2 sbapifs;sbapifs;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\sbapifs.sys [x]
R2 Skype C2C Service;Skype C2C Service;c:\programdata\Skype\Toolbars\Skype C2C Service\c2c_service.exe [2013-01-31 3289208]
R2 SkypeUpdate;Skype Updater;c:\program files (x86)\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe [2012-11-09 160944]
R2 SQLAgent$SQLEXPRESS;SQL Server Agent (SQLEXPRESS);c:\program files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL10_50.SQLEXPRESS\MSSQL\Binn\SQLAGENT.EXE [2011-04-24 428384]
R3 aswArKrn;aswArKrn;c:\users\LATHEE~1.SIV\AppData\Local\Temp\aswArKrn.sys [x]
R3 dg_ssudbus;SAMSUNG Mobile USB Composite Device Driver (DEVGURU Ver.);c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ssudbus.sys [2012-09-19 102368]
R3 epmntdrv;epmntdrv;c:\windows\system32\epmntdrv.sys [2011-03-24 16776]
R3 EuGdiDrv;EuGdiDrv;c:\windows\system32\EuGdiDrv.sys [2011-03-24 9096]
R3 MsDepSvc;Web Deployment Agent Service;c:\program files\IIS\Microsoft Web Deploy\MsDepSvc.exe [2011-01-07 63304]
R3 ose64;Office 64 Source Engine;c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Source Engine\OSE.EXE [2010-01-10 174440]
R3 RdpVideoMiniport;Remote Desktop Video Miniport Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\rdpvideominiport.sys [2010-11-20 20992]
R3 splunkdrv-win6;splunkdrv-win6;c:\program files\Splunk\bin\splunkdrv-win6.sys [x]
R3 ssudmdm;SAMSUNG Mobile USB Modem Drivers (DEVGURU Ver.);c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ssudmdm.sys [2012-09-19 203104]
R3 SwitchBoard;Adobe SwitchBoard;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe [2010-02-19 517096]
R3 Synth3dVsc;Synth3dVsc;c:\windows\system32\drivers\synth3dvsc.sys [x]
R3 TsUsbFlt;TsUsbFlt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\tsusbflt.sys [2010-11-20 59392]
R3 tsusbhub;tsusbhub;c:\windows\system32\drivers\tsusbhub.sys [x]
R3 USBAAPL64;Apple Mobile USB Driver;c:\windows\system32\Drivers\usbaapl64.sys [2012-07-09 52736]
R3 VBoxNetAdp;VirtualBox Host-Only Ethernet Adapter;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\VBoxNetAdp.sys [2011-07-15 144688]
R3 VBoxUSB;VirtualBox USB;c:\windows\system32\Drivers\VBoxUSB.sys [2011-02-17 45616]
R3 VGPU;VGPU;c:\windows\system32\drivers\rdvgkmd.sys [x]
R3 VSPerfDrv100;Performance Tools Driver 10.0;d:\program files\Visual Studio 2010 Ultimate\Team Tools\Performance Tools\x64\VSPerfDrv100.sys [2011-01-18 68440]
R3 WatAdminSvc;Windows Activation Technologies Service;c:\windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe [2010-10-08 1255736]
R3 WDC_SAM;WD SCSI Pass Thru driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\wdcsam64.sys [2008-05-06 14464]
R4 MSSQLServerADHelper100;SQL Active Directory Helper Service;c:\program files\Microsoft SQL Server\100\Shared\SQLADHLP.EXE [2010-04-03 59744]
R4 RsFx0150;RsFx0150 Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\RsFx0150.sys [2010-04-03 313696]
R4 TeamViewer7;TeamViewer 7;c:\program files (x86)\TeamViewer\Version7\TeamViewer_Service.exe [2012-01-19 3027840]
R4 WDDMService;WDDMService;c:\program files\Western Digital\WD SmartWare\WDDMService.exe [2011-08-01 317328]
R4 WDFMEService;WDFMEService;c:\program files\Western Digital\WD SmartWare\WDFME.exe [2011-08-01 1978256]
R4 WDRulesService;WDRulesService;c:\program files\Western Digital\WD SmartWare\WDRulesEngine.exe [2011-08-01 1338256]
S0 ahcix64s;ahcix64s;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ahcix64s.sys [2009-05-19 231224]
S0 aswRvrt;aswRvrt; [x]
S0 aswVmm;aswVmm; [x]
S0 PxHlpa64;PxHlpa64;c:\windows\System32\Drivers\PxHlpa64.sys [2009-07-09 55280]
S1 aswSnx;aswSnx; [x]
S1 aswSP;aswSP; [x]
S1 SASDIFSV;SASDIFSV;c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASDIFSV64.SYS [2011-07-22 14928]
S1 SASKUTIL;SASKUTIL;c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASKUTIL64.SYS [2011-07-12 12368]
S1 VBoxDrv;VirtualBox Service;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\VBoxDrv.sys [2011-07-15 219440]
S1 VBoxUSBMon;VirtualBox USB Monitor Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\VBoxUSBMon.sys [2011-07-15 44848]
S2 !SASCORE;SAS Core Service;c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE64.EXE [2012-07-11 140672]
S2 AMD External Events Utility;AMD External Events Utility;c:\windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe [2009-07-30 203264]
S2 aswFsBlk;aswFsBlk; [x]
S2 aswMonFlt;aswMonFlt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys [2013-03-06 80816]
S2 ftpsvc;Microsoft FTP Service;c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe [2009-07-14 27136]
S2 GoogleInputService;GoogleInputService;c:\program files (x86)\Google\Google Input Tools\GoogleInputService.exe [2012-11-06 164888]
S2 MBAMScheduler;MBAMScheduler;c:\program files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe [2012-12-14 398184]
S2 MBAMService;MBAMService;c:\program files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe [2012-12-14 682344]
S2 SBSDWSCService;SBSD Security Center Service;c:\program files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDWinSec.exe [2009-01-26 1153368]
S2 UltraMonUtility;UltraMon Utility Driver;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Realtime Soft\UltraMonMirrorDrv\x64\UltraMonUtility.sys [2008-11-14 20512]
S2 WebFarmService;Web Farm Controller Service;c:\program files\IIS\Microsoft Web Farm Framework\WebFarmService.exe [2011-01-20 15640]
S3 EraserUtilRebootDrv;EraserUtilRebootDrv;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Symantec Shared\EENGINE\EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys [2012-12-17 138912]
S3 MBAMProtector;MBAMProtector;c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys [2012-12-14 24176]
S3 netr28x;Ralink 802.11n Wireless Driver for Windows Vista;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\netr28x.sys [2009-06-10 620544]
S3 pcouffin;VSO Software pcouffin;c:\windows\system32\Drivers\pcouffin.sys [2010-12-22 82816]
S3 RTL8167;Realtek 8167 NT Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\Rt64win7.sys [2009-03-02 187392]
S3 VBoxNetFlt;VBoxNetFlt Service;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\VBoxNetFlt.sys [2011-07-15 164656]
.
.
--- Other Services/Drivers In Memory ---
.
*Deregistered* - aswMBR
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\svchost]
iissvcs	REG_MULTI_SZ w3svc was
apphost	REG_MULTI_SZ apphostsvc
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\active setup\installed components\{10880D85-AAD9-4558-ABDC-2AB1552D831F}]
2009-06-17 16:11	451872	----a-w-	c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LSRunOnce.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\active setup\installed components\{8A69D345-D564-463c-AFF1-A69D9E530F96}]
2013-03-13 18:03	1629648	----a-w-	c:\program files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\25.0.1364.172\Installer\chrmstp.exe
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
2013-03-26 c:\windows\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
- c:\windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [2012-04-02 15:17]
.
2013-03-26 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
- c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-03-09 20:04]
.
2013-03-26 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
- c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-03-09 20:04]
.
2013-03-21 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-1677Core.job
- c:\users\koneswaran.thurai\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2012-06-04 18:24]
.
2013-03-26 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-1677UA.job
- c:\users\koneswaran.thurai\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2012-06-04 18:24]
.
2013-03-21 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2634Core.job
- c:\users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-11-02 14:23]
.
2013-03-26 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2634UA.job
- c:\users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-11-02 14:23]
.
2013-03-21 c:\windows\Tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task 05d65554-687d-450f-95bb-c6ceb8373b1d.job
- c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASTask.exe [2011-05-04 17:52]
.
2013-03-22 c:\windows\Tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task d2101d44-a6df-4594-b0cb-e51e64109989.job
- c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASTask.exe [2011-05-04 17:52]
.
.
--------- X64 Entries -----------
.
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\00avast]
@="{472083B0-C522-11CF-8763-00608CC02F24}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{472083B0-C522-11CF-8763-00608CC02F24}]
2013-03-06 22:32	133840	----a-w-	c:\program files\AVAST Software\Avast\ashShA64.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"BCSSync"="c:\program files\Microsoft Office\Office14\BCSSync.exe" [2010-03-13 112512]
"AdobeAAMUpdater-1.0"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\UWA\UpdaterStartupUtility.exe" [2011-03-30 499608]
"fpnpr"="c:\users\koneswaran.thurai\AppData\Roaming\fpnpr.dll" [BU]
.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Svchost - LocalService
FontCache
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uLocal Page = c:\windows\system32\blank.htm
mLocal Page = c:\windows\system32\blank.htm
IE: Add to Google Photos Screensa&ver - c:\windows\system32\GPhotos.scr/200
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\MICROS~3\Office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: Se&nd to OneNote - c:\progra~1\MICROS~3\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll/105
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.10.9 192.168.10.10
DPF: {03C0000A-CF6D-4EF4-A2D6-376622318018} - hxxp://192.168.10.7/WatSearCtrl.cab
FF - ProfilePath - 
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -
.
Toolbar-Locked - (no file)
Wow6432Node-HKLM-Run-<NO NAME> - (no file)
AddRemove-TextAloud3_is1 - c:\program files (x86)\TextAloud\unins000.exe
.
.
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\services\MsDepSvc]
"ImagePath"="\"c:\program files\IIS\Microsoft Web Deploy\MsDepSvc.exe\" -runService:MsDepSvc"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\services\MySQL]
"ImagePath"="\"c:\program files\MySQL\MySQL Server 5.1\bin\mysqld\" --defaults-file=\"c:\program files\MySQL\MySQL Server 5.1\my.ini\" MySQL"
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="FlashBroker"
"LocalizedString"="@c:\\Windows\\system32\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil64_11_6_602_180_ActiveX.exe,-101"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\Elevation]
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\LocalServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\system32\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil64_11_6_602_180_ActiveX.exe"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{BEB3C0C7-B648-4257-96D9-B5D024816E27}\Version*Version]
"Version"=hex:d1,8f,91,f1,cd,15,84,64,64,7f,d8,4d,48,63,47,e5,76,74,e2,40,53,
ea,41,00,e6,a9,f1,c6,5d,c3,1c,8c,47,6c,52,89,2c,c9,45,94,4a,03,ae,46,82,aa,\
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{6AE38AE0-750C-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="IFlashBroker5"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{6AE38AE0-750C-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\ProxyStubClsid32]
@="{00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{6AE38AE0-750C-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
"Version"="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="FlashBroker"
"LocalizedString"="@c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil32_11_6_602_180_ActiveX.exe,-101"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\Elevation]
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\LocalServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil32_11_6_602_180_ActiveX.exe"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{BEB3C0C7-B648-4257-96D9-B5D024816E27}\Version*Version]
"Version"=hex:06,7f,d4,96,6a,db,24,7f,d8,35,05,27,2b,98,d4,a4,a6,14,d1,62,af,
34,d0,64,b9,1a,30,07,75,9f,4c,b2,7d,d7,4e,df,7f,e7,2f,6c,4c,44,fe,99,ff,19,\
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Shockwave Flash Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash32_11_6_602_180.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\MiscStatus]
@="0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash.11"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash32_11_6_602_180.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Macromedia Flash Factory Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash32_11_6_602_180.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory.1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash32_11_6_602_180.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{6AE38AE0-750C-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="IFlashBroker5"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{6AE38AE0-750C-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\ProxyStubClsid32]
@="{00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{6AE38AE0-750C-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
"Version"="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Minnetonka Audio Software\SurCode Dolby Digital Premiere\Version*Version]
"Version"=hex:d1,8f,91,f1,cd,15,84,64,64,7f,d8,4d,48,63,47,e5,76,74,e2,40,53,
ea,41,00,e6,a9,f1,c6,5d,c3,1c,8c,47,6c,52,89,2c,c9,45,94,4a,03,ae,46,82,aa,\
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Minnetonka Audio Software\SurCode Dolby Digital Premiere\Version*Version]
"Version"=hex:06,7f,d4,96,6a,db,24,7f,d8,35,05,27,2b,98,d4,a4,a6,14,d1,62,af,
34,d0,64,b9,1a,30,07,75,9f,4c,b2,7d,d7,4e,df,7f,e7,2f,6c,4c,44,fe,99,ff,19,\
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0000\AllUserSettings]
@Denied: (A) (Users)
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (B 1 2 3 4 5) (S-1-5-20)
"BlindDial"=dword:00000000
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\PCW\Security]
@Denied: (Full) (Everyone)
.
Completion time: 2013-03-26 10:07:48
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2013-03-26 14:07
ComboFix2.txt 2013-03-14 13:51
.
Pre-Run: 322,594,000,896 bytes free
Post-Run: 322,738,139,136 bytes free
.
- - End Of File - - 81FE17EFA2BD7C9CC515582929ADAB5C


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Looks like you have a rootkit, so lets get that sorted first.

*FIX*

Re-Run aswMBR

Click *Scan*

On completion of the scan

Click the *Fix* Button










Save the log as before and post in your next reply


----------



## teji (Mar 14, 2013)

hi eddie after completing the scan...the fix button is not highlighyting 
here is the log

aswMBR version 0.9.9.1771 Copyright(c) 2011 AVAST Software
Run date: 2013-03-26 15:53:15
-----------------------------
15:53:15.548 OS Version: Windows x64 6.1.7601 Service Pack 1
15:53:15.548 Number of processors: 4 586 0x503
15:53:15.549 ComputerName: IT-LATHEES-PC UserName: 
15:53:16.855 Initialize success
15:53:16.917 AVAST engine defs: 13032600
15:53:21.101 Disk 0 (boot) \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 -> \Device\00000086
15:53:21.104 Disk 0 Vendor: WDC_____ 01.0 Size: 953869MB BusType: 8
15:53:21.336 Disk 0 MBR read successfully
15:53:21.338 Disk 0 MBR scan
15:53:21.342 Disk 0 Windows 7 default MBR code
15:53:21.345 Disk 0 Partition 1 80 (A) 07 HPFS/NTFS NTFS 100 MB offset 2048
15:53:21.357 Disk 0 Partition 2 00 07 HPFS/NTFS NTFS 641925 MB offset 206848
15:53:21.360 Disk 0 Partition - 00 0F Extended LBA 300000 MB offset 1314869248
15:53:21.401 Disk 0 Partition 3 00 07 HPFS/NTFS NTFS 11647 MB offset 1929269248
15:53:21.476 Disk 0 Partition 4 00 07 HPFS/NTFS NTFS 299999 MB offset 1314871296
15:53:21.768 Disk 0 scanning C:\Windows\system32\drivers
15:53:47.411 Service scanning
15:54:04.651 Service Teefer2 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\teefer2.sys **LOCKED** 32
15:54:08.087 Service WPS C:\Windows\system32\drivers\wpsdrvnt.sys **LOCKED** 32
15:54:08.140 Service WpsHelper C:\Windows\system32\drivers\WpsHelper.sys **LOCKED** 32
15:54:09.002 Modules scanning
15:54:09.008 Disk 0 trace - called modules:
15:54:09.036 ntoskrnl.exe CLASSPNP.SYS disk.sys storport.sys hal.dll ahcix64s.sys 
15:54:09.041 1 nt!IofCallDriver -> \Device\Harddisk0\DR0[0xfffffa8004a2e060]
15:54:09.047 3 CLASSPNP.SYS[fffff8800197143f] -> nt!IofCallDriver -> \Device\00000086[0xfffffa800459d940]
15:54:10.367 AVAST engine scan C:\Windows
15:54:43.491 AVAST engine scan C:\Windows\system32
16:01:10.637 AVAST engine scan C:\Windows\system32\drivers
16:01:24.039 AVAST engine scan C:\Users\tajinder.singh
16:03:44.521 AVAST engine scan C:\ProgramData
16:17:45.957 Disk 0 MBR has been saved successfully to "C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Desktop\MBR.dat"
16:17:45.967 The log file has been saved successfully to "C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Desktop\aswMBR1.txt"


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Looks like it may have already been removed during the first scan 

Can you run this for me now 

Download *OTL* to your Desktop


Double click on the icon to run it. Make sure all other windows are closed and to let it run uninterrupted.
When the window appears, underneath *Output* at the top change it to *Minimal Output*.
Select 
*All Users*
*LOP Check*
*Purity Check*
Under the *Standard Registry* box change it to *All*

Please copy the text in the code box below and paste it in the *Custom Scans/Fixes* box in OTL:


```
DRIVES
netsvcs
activex
msconfig
%SYSTEMDRIVE%\*.
%PROGRAMFILES%\*.exe
%LOCALAPPDATA%\*.exe
%windir%\Installer\*.*
%windir%\system32\tasks\*.*
%windir%\system32\tasks\*.* /64
%systemroot%\Fonts\*.exe
%systemroot%\*. /mp /s
/md5start
consrv.dll
explorer.exe
winlogon.exe
regedit.exe
Userinit.exe
svchost.exe
services.exe
user32.dll
ATAPI.SYS
termsrv.dll
epmntdrv.sys
EuGdiDrv.sys
/md5stop
C:\Windows\assembly\tmp\U\*.* /s
%Temp%\smtmp\* \s
%Temp%\smtmp\1\*.*
%Temp%\smtmp\2\*.*
%Temp%\smtmp\3\*.*
%Temp%\smtmp\4\*.*
c:\windows\*.* /RP /S
CREATERESTOREPOINT
```

Click the *Run Scan* button. Do not change any settings unless otherwise told to do so. The scan wont take long.

*IF OTL SAYS 'NOT RESPONDING' DON'T USE THE MOUSE. IT WILL CARRY ON SCANNING AFTER A FEW MINUTES*

When the scan completes, it will open two notepad windows. *OTL.Txt* and *Extras.Txt*. These are saved in the same location as OTL.

Please copy *(Edit->Select All, Edit->Copy)* the contents of these files, one at a time and post them in your topic


----------



## teji (Mar 14, 2013)

hi eddie...thanks for helping...

there is situation... Otl file is too big to send or copy it is 10.1MB ...so tell how do i send to u..??

im sending you extras file..

OTL Extras logfile created on: 3/27/2013 8:39:52 AM - Run 1
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.69.0 Folder = C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Downloads
64bit- Ultimate Edition Service Pack 1 (Version = 6.1.7601) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 9.0.8112.16421)
Locale: 00000409 | Country: United States | Language: ENU | Date Format: M/d/yyyy

3.74 Gb Total Physical Memory | 1.80 Gb Available Physical Memory | 48.00% Memory free
7.48 Gb Paging File | 5.34 Gb Available in Paging File | 71.36% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): ?:\pagefile.sys [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\Windows | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files (x86)
Drive C: | 626.88 Gb Total Space | 299.90 Gb Free Space | 47.84% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
Drive D: | 292.97 Gb Total Space | 84.56 Gb Free Space | 28.86% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
Drive K: | 11.37 Gb Total Space | 1.39 Gb Free Space | 12.19% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS

Computer Name: IT-LATHEES-PC | User Name: tajinder.singh | Logged in as Administrator.
Boot Mode: Normal | Scan Mode: All users | Include 64bit Scans
Company Name Whitelist: Off | Skip Microsoft Files: Off | No Company Name Whitelist: On | File Age = 30 Days

========== Extra Registry (SafeList) ==========

========== File Associations ==========

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<extension>]
.html[@ = htmlfile] -- C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
.url[@ = InternetShortcut] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\rundll32.exe (Microsoft Corporation)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<extension>]
.cpl [@ = cplfile] -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\control.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
.html [@ = htmlfile] -- C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe (Microsoft Corporation)

[HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Classes\<extension>]
.exe [@ = exefile] -- Reg Error: Key error. File not found

[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\SOFTWARE\Classes\<extension>]
.exe [@ = exefile] -- Reg Error: Key error. File not found

[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665\SOFTWARE\Classes\<extension>]
.html [@ = ChromeHTML] -- Reg Error: Key error. File not found

========== Shell Spawning ==========

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<key>\shell\[command]\command]
batfile [open] -- "%1" %*
cmdfile [open] -- "%1" %*
comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
helpfile [open] -- Reg Error: Key error.
htmlfile [open] -- "C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" %1 (Microsoft Corporation)
htmlfile [opennew] -- "C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" %1 (Microsoft Corporation)
htmlfile [print] -- rundll32.exe %SystemRoot%\system32\mshtml.dll,PrintHTML "%1" (Microsoft Corporation)
http [open] -- "C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" %1 (Microsoft Corporation)
inffile [install] -- %SystemRoot%\System32\InfDefaultInstall.exe "%1" (Microsoft Corporation)
InternetShortcut [open] -- "C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe" "C:\Windows\System32\ieframe.dll",OpenURL %l (Microsoft Corporation)
InternetShortcut [print] -- "C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe" "C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.dll",PrintHTML "%1" (Microsoft Corporation)
piffile [open] -- "%1" %*
regfile [merge] -- Reg Error: Key error.
scrfile [config] -- "%1"
scrfile [install] -- rundll32.exe desk.cpl,InstallScreenSaver %l
scrfile [open] -- "%1" /S
txtfile [edit] -- Reg Error: Key error.
Unknown [openas] -- %SystemRoot%\system32\rundll32.exe %SystemRoot%\system32\shell32.dll,OpenAs_RunDLL %1
Directory [AddToPlaylistVLC] -- "C:\Program Files (x86)\VideoLAN\VLC\vlc.exe" --started-from-file --playlist-enqueue "%1" ()
Directory [Bridge] -- D:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Bridge CS5.1\Bridge.exe "%L" (Adobe Systems, Inc.)
Directory [cmd] -- cmd.exe /s /k pushd "%V" (Microsoft Corporation)
Directory [find] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Directory [PlayWithVLC] -- "C:\Program Files (x86)\VideoLAN\VLC\vlc.exe" --started-from-file --no-playlist-enqueue "%1" ()
Folder [open] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Folder [explore] -- Reg Error: Value error.
Drive [find] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<key>\shell\[command]\command]
batfile [open] -- "%1" %*
cmdfile [open] -- "%1" %*
comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
cplfile [cplopen] -- %SystemRoot%\System32\control.exe "%1",%* (Microsoft Corporation)
exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
helpfile [open] -- Reg Error: Key error.
htmlfile [open] -- "C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" %1 (Microsoft Corporation)
htmlfile [opennew] -- "C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" %1 (Microsoft Corporation)
http [open] -- "C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" %1 (Microsoft Corporation)
inffile [install] -- %SystemRoot%\System32\InfDefaultInstall.exe "%1" (Microsoft Corporation)
piffile [open] -- "%1" %*
regfile [merge] -- Reg Error: Key error.
scrfile [config] -- "%1"
scrfile [install] -- rundll32.exe desk.cpl,InstallScreenSaver %l
scrfile [open] -- "%1" /S
txtfile [edit] -- Reg Error: Key error.
Unknown [openas] -- %SystemRoot%\system32\rundll32.exe %SystemRoot%\system32\shell32.dll,OpenAs_RunDLL %1
Directory [AddToPlaylistVLC] -- "C:\Program Files (x86)\VideoLAN\VLC\vlc.exe" --started-from-file --playlist-enqueue "%1" ()
Directory [Bridge] -- D:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Bridge CS5.1\Bridge.exe "%L" (Adobe Systems, Inc.)
Directory [cmd] -- cmd.exe /s /k pushd "%V" (Microsoft Corporation)
Directory [find] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Directory [PlayWithVLC] -- "C:\Program Files (x86)\VideoLAN\VLC\vlc.exe" --started-from-file --no-playlist-enqueue "%1" ()
Folder [open] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Folder [explore] -- Reg Error: Value error.
Drive [find] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)

========== Security Center Settings ==========

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center]
"cval" = 1
"FirewallDisableNotify" = 0
"AntiVirusDisableNotify" = 0
"UpdatesDisableNotify" = 0

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring]

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Svc]
"VistaSp1" = 28 4D B2 76 41 04 CA 01 [binary data]
"AntiVirusOverride" = 0
"AntiSpywareOverride" = 0
"FirewallOverride" = 0

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Svc\Vol]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center]
"AntiVirusDisableNotify" = 0
"FirewallDisableNotify" = 0
"UpdatesDisableNotify" = 0
"AntiVirusOverride" = 0
"FirewallOverride" = 0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\SymantecAntiVirus]
"DisableMonitoring" = 1

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Svc]

========== System Restore Settings ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\SystemRestore]
"DisableSR" = 0

========== Firewall Settings ==========

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\WindowsFirewall]

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\WindowsFirewall\DomainProfile]

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\WindowsFirewall\StandardProfile]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\WindowsFirewall]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\WindowsFirewall\DomainProfile]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\WindowsFirewall\StandardProfile]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\DomainProfile]
"DisableNotifications" = 0
"EnableFirewall" = 1

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile]
"DisableNotifications" = 0
"EnableFirewall" = 1

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile\GloballyOpenPorts\List]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\PublicProfile]
"DisableNotifications" = 0
"EnableFirewall" = 1

========== Authorized Applications List ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\DomainProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List]

========== Vista Active Open Ports Exception List ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\FirewallRules]
"{0294BB2F-6178-459D-8C46-8D1C40D6AD6B}" = rport=445 | protocol=6 | dir=out | app=system | 
"{057550CC-1C7E-4C7B-A2F8-3A8DDC978C8C}" = lport=138 | protocol=17 | dir=in | app=system | 
"{08E024BB-596A-4DFF-A430-159062EB67CE}" = lport=10243 | protocol=6 | dir=in | app=system | 
"{19A5737B-0BEE-43C8-BCD3-3CC714AA4FD3}" = lport=2177 | protocol=6 | dir=in | svc=qwave | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{25B9D31D-64EC-44F5-900B-17177C3E5D3C}" = rport=1900 | protocol=17 | dir=out | svc=ssdpsrv | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{295EF879-34FC-4A05-A484-51AA1443280E}" = lport=445 | protocol=6 | dir=in | app=system | 
"{2FA65B31-3A9D-4C20-AFC6-469495F0EF44}" = rport=2177 | protocol=6 | dir=out | svc=qwave | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{4084E937-EAAA-47EE-9520-7BE7CE434C09}" = lport=rpc | protocol=6 | dir=in | svc=spooler | app=%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe | 
"{4BF5EB07-06A2-40E2-B5B6-244EF5C49A0F}" = lport=rpc-epmap | protocol=6 | dir=in | svc=rpcss | [email protected],-28539 | 
"{5456EA1E-AF45-48BD-9C96-AB99A6CCF1D9}" = lport=139 | protocol=6 | dir=in | app=system | 
"{635410DE-C870-4ADD-8505-26F321CDA08C}" = rport=5355 | protocol=17 | dir=out | svc=dnscache | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{6364B77A-8796-4078-B3CC-5963A3E70B4F}" = rport=139 | protocol=6 | dir=out | app=system | 
"{6EFD3216-D4DB-448C-81DA-E8838C66FFD2}" = lport=5355 | protocol=17 | dir=in | svc=dnscache | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{7C7BD74E-D59D-40F9-8481-A74C4729E9DD}" = rport=138 | protocol=17 | dir=out | app=system | 
"{86444BB3-291D-4D31-A046-BB4AA3243C28}" = rport=5355 | protocol=17 | dir=out | svc=dnscache | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{AF8150A9-8B4A-4262-900E-D368942052B3}" = lport=2869 | protocol=6 | dir=in | app=system | 
"{BE10AB93-C4A6-464B-BE93-069E778BFF99}" = rport=10243 | protocol=6 | dir=out | app=system | 
"{C232D951-55E7-4D04-9346-F88A07FC0B22}" = lport=137 | protocol=17 | dir=in | app=system | 
"{C428A183-FD79-40B5-990D-895328F43AC8}" = lport=1900 | protocol=17 | dir=in | svc=ssdpsrv | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{CF0676E6-E2EC-438A-9741-7029DEBD00CE}" = rport=2177 | protocol=17 | dir=out | svc=qwave | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{EB1A0ECC-F30F-4E4C-A1F9-D37E401C8543}" = lport=5355 | protocol=17 | dir=in | svc=dnscache | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{F534D21D-02A4-4E48-A237-A3745ED5E6D3}" = rport=137 | protocol=17 | dir=out | app=system | 
"{F9C1EEE5-72B7-40C6-BC7C-64E9DF7DEB39}" = lport=2177 | protocol=17 | dir=in | svc=qwave | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe |

========== Vista Active Application Exception List ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\FirewallRules]
"{003C7A18-60D9-4C89-94D8-DE42C1AA1D76}" = protocol=58 | dir=in | [email protected],-28545 | 
"{02A4D600-582A-4C14-ADFE-C125CF0CB18F}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmpnetwk.exe | 
"{1473D86F-6F04-46A3-9153-CD04272511DC}" = protocol=6 | dir=out | svc=upnphost | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{4849799C-D8E9-4360-8F9A-6B5F2BCC7EA4}" = protocol=1 | dir=in | [email protected],-28543 | 
"{56E808A1-BFD0-4B79-B567-B9FA848D697F}" = protocol=1 | dir=out | [email protected],-28544 | 
"{61FB8AD2-C831-45AB-9DFB-D685C3A8300D}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmplayer.exe | 
"{62F27534-2769-4D2F-B42F-E96E62F64F44}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmplayer.exe | 
"{65901CFC-D156-4C8F-90EA-C26D256CA195}" = protocol=17 | dir=out | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmplayer.exe | 
"{68F6992D-6E9D-4F14-88EC-3E0B8BEC7EFF}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmpnetwk.exe | 
"{7061E17C-CD06-4C63-9AFC-BFEEE115C2C4}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files (x86)\utorrent\utorrent.exe | 
"{8642AF85-31DC-4BB3-8E9D-1E478C224084}" = protocol=6 | dir=out | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmplayer.exe | 
"{A3986AE3-CFBF-4D04-AABC-A2774DD74960}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files (x86)\utorrent\utorrent.exe | 
"{A5589677-56C4-46C1-A86B-1F0B5425786F}" = protocol=6 | dir=out | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmplayer.exe | 
"{AB3FBA72-52C3-4476-9A38-230DBE05659B}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=%programfiles(x86)%\windows media player\wmplayer.exe | 
"{BC7833D1-AE4B-4CAB-BDD5-6EA587E5C763}" = protocol=6 | dir=out | app=system | 
"{CE504808-152F-4073-8BB9-0F8E7C4D30C6}" = protocol=17 | dir=out | app=%programfiles(x86)%\windows media player\wmplayer.exe | 
"{D3648D1D-2BA3-4973-9B7E-EDC907B6E342}" = protocol=17 | dir=out | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmplayer.exe | 
"{E8715BB0-E132-4617-B344-62E03BFE2C1C}" = protocol=58 | dir=out | [email protected],-28546 | 
"{E926E57D-011D-4F63-BCC5-FFCFDC28D091}" = protocol=6 | dir=out | app=%programfiles(x86)%\windows media player\wmplayer.exe | 
"{EFA98652-B437-42AA-B7D3-EFFD71ED4ECD}" = protocol=6 | dir=out | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmpnetwk.exe | 
"{F7DCF881-DB9D-4779-8D1C-CCCBAC7C73FF}" = protocol=17 | dir=out | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmpnetwk.exe |

========== HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE Uninstall List ==========

64bit: [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall]
"{034106B5-54B7-467F-B477-5B7DBB492624}" = Microsoft Sync Framework Services v1.0 SP1 (x64)
"{07DDADC1-217C-44EF-A138-365ACD59ECFB}" = ActivePerl 5.14.1 Build 1401 (64-bit)
"{0A2163CB-4F47-44AA-A219-36133260CF17}" = Symantec Endpoint Protection
"{0F37D969-1260-419E-B308-EF7D29ABDE20}" = Web Deployment Tool
"{1330309E-64D3-43F4-AA18-BC856182B5DB}" = SQL Server 2008 R2 BI Development Studio
"{1493B2AE-0261-47D2-B1AA-F4DAD0F6C48B}" = iTunes
"{183C740A-0406-380F-A235-2EC2F8A28D13}" = Microsoft Windows SDK MSHelp (30514)
"{19BDC40F-C6F0-4333-9838-1907EB4E7192}" = IIS Database Manager
"{1AB7EDC5-D891-34C5-9FF1-BE6A85ACC44B}" = Microsoft Team Foundation Server 2010 Object Model - ENU
"{1C7C8AAF-A16D-32E8-89E5-F6D165DE0BCE}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x64 Runtime - 10.0.40219
"{1D1CEEF8-3741-45BD-8E77-963E1DEBDDD3}" = Microsoft Sync Services for ADO.NET v2.0 SP1 (x64)
"{1D8E6291-B0D5-35EC-8441-6616F567A0F7}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x64 Redistributable - 10.0.40219
"{1E6ED082-E32D-4B2B-8B6A-70B094815135}" = Microsoft SQL Server System CLR Types (x64)
"{1E9FC118-651D-4934-97BE-E53CAE5C7D45}" = Microsoft_VC80_MFCLOC_x86_x64
"{20A36691-B09B-4EF2-A371-64A5BD265E20}" = UltraMon
"{23170F69-40C1-2702-0917-000001000000}" = 7-Zip 9.17 (x64 edition)
"{2349E6AA-CFCA-4D17-B633-3ECDA92E38CD}" = Internet Information Services (IIS) 7 Manager
"{234F6B0D-10AE-4BB7-B2F3-E48D4861952D}" = SQL Server 2008 R2 Common Files
"{23B47A34-0517-48DA-8B76-015DA8546893}" = WD SmartWare
"{288D79EE-A2D1-42AF-9597-B0ADCC23A8ED}" = Microsoft SQL Server VSS Writer
"{2D290715-B0FC-3898-9247-62F803A585DF}" = Microsoft Windows SDK for Windows 7 Redistributable Components for Common Tools (30514)
"{312E8540-0799-45D5-A02E-DFB8FCA93CCA}" = SQL Server 2008 R2 BI Development Studio
"{3156336D-8E44-3671-A6FE-AE51D3D6564E}" = Microsoft Windows SDK for Windows 7 (7.1)
"{362A3FDF-B12E-436A-9097-1B795A9FFCC5}" = Microsoft SQL Server 2008 R2 Native Client
"{36F70DEE-1EBF-4707-AFA2-E035EEAEBAA1}" = SQL Server 2008 R2 Common Files
"{4569AD91-47F4-4D9E-8FC9-717EC32D7AE1}" = Microsoft_VC80_CRT_x86_x64
"{48A7B11D-C3E1-3BEE-AF6C-8976F6E705A6}" = Microsoft Windows SDK for Windows 7 Redistributable Components for Application Verifier (30514)
"{51E5BC99-A087-4CFF-8D93-462903EA7E12}" = SQL Server 2008 R2 Management Studio
"{5318020E-E32C-4A33-BC8D-EEF5CC2F6CA1}" = SQL Server 2008 R2 Database Engine Services
"{5DA7A265-A5E3-4DB5-81C1-588238139A24}" = Oracle VM VirtualBox 4.0.12
"{662014D2-0450-37ED-ABAE-157C88127BEB}" = Visual Studio 2010 Prerequisites - English
"{68570626-1BF6-310B-AF69-6CD686C04AEA}" = Microsoft Windows SDK Net Fx Interop Headers And Libraries (30514)
"{6C8D7973-31F9-32E1-A820-8DD857910323}" = Microsoft Windows SDK for Windows 7 Utilities for Win32 Development (30514)
"{6E3610B2-430D-4EB0-81E3-2B57E8B9DE8D}" = Bonjour
"{72AB7E6F-BC24-481E-8C45-1AB5B3DD795D}" = SQL Server 2008 R2 Management Studio
"{73F15C4E-45AC-4985-8385-CECC3629BD93}" = Microsoft Web Farm Framework Version 2 for IIS 7
"{7446FE8D-C1F9-4D42-AAAE-5DBCE58605A6}" = Apple Mobile Device Support
"{79FB3E7E-FD92-49A9-AAD1-193EE4CB85D3}" = Microsoft SQL Server 2008 R2 Setup (English)
"{8125F749-B244-4F7B-811E-532165C5F2D5}" = Microsoft SQL Server 2008 RsFx Driver
"{81455DEB-FC7E-3EE5-85CA-2EBDD9FD61EB}" = Microsoft Visual C++ Compilers 2010 Standard - enu - x64
"{8438EC02-B8A9-462D-AC72-1B521349C001}" = Microsoft Sync Framework Runtime v1.0 SP1 (x64)
"{84452C2C-BDCC-36F3-A189-CE15F02A47FB}" = Microsoft Windows SDK for Windows 7 Headers and Libraries (30514)
"{84E30D73-E30F-3A02-BAA0-5353C04DD18A}" = Microsoft Windows SDK Intellisense and Reference Assemblies (30514)
"{8557397C-A42D-486F-97B3-A2CBC2372593}" = Microsoft_VC90_ATL_x86_x64
"{88BAE373-00F4-3E33-828F-96E89E5E0CB9}" = Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 IntelliTrace Collection (x64)
"{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}" = Microsoft Silverlight
"{8E34682C-8118-31F1-BC4C-98CD9675E1C2}" = Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended
"{8EB85C0E-DE7D-4A53-BD66-708B8F2C80B0}" = HHD Software Free Hex Editor Neo 4.96
"{8FF0ACBD-17A5-3637-95F4-D7C69723E2BF}" = Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Performance Collection Tools SP1 - ENU
"{90120000-002A-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Office 64-bit Components 2007
"{90120000-002A-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Shared 64-bit MUI (English) 2007
"{90120000-0116-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Shared 64-bit Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
"{90140000-0015-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0015-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{EC583796-6BBB-47DD-B9CE-B5DA12D71135}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-0016-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0016-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{EC583796-6BBB-47DD-B9CE-B5DA12D71135}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-0018-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0018-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{EC583796-6BBB-47DD-B9CE-B5DA12D71135}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-0019-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0019-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{EC583796-6BBB-47DD-B9CE-B5DA12D71135}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-001A-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-001A-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{EC583796-6BBB-47DD-B9CE-B5DA12D71135}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-001B-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-001B-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{EC583796-6BBB-47DD-B9CE-B5DA12D71135}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-001F-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2010
"{90140000-001F-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{0242505C-4E90-407F-9299-B5B275F50D86}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-001F-040C-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2010
"{90140000-001F-040C-1000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{B51389C8-2890-4633-81D8-47D2A7402274}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-001F-0C0A-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2010
"{90140000-001F-0C0A-1000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{1779650B-2E44-4A19-8DF6-3866D645764A}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-002C-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2010
"{90140000-002C-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{270CA0B9-9881-44DB-BC3B-37C7E66A044A}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-0043-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Office 32-bit Components 2010
"{90140000-0043-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{E8B6D35B-0B6F-4DCE-9493-859BF3809A7F}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-0043-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Shared 32-bit MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0043-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{FCD1C311-8B02-4DBD-BA46-1079C629577E}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-0044-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office InfoPath MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0044-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{EC583796-6BBB-47DD-B9CE-B5DA12D71135}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-006E-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-006E-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{516CA4A9-98E6-4F77-A863-CBD8487368E4}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-00A1-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-00A1-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{EC583796-6BBB-47DD-B9CE-B5DA12D71135}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-00BA-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Groove MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-00BA-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{EC583796-6BBB-47DD-B9CE-B5DA12D71135}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-0115-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0115-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{516CA4A9-98E6-4F77-A863-CBD8487368E4}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-0117-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0117-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{EC583796-6BBB-47DD-B9CE-B5DA12D71135}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90BF0360-A1DB-4599-A643-95AB90A52C1E}" = Microsoft_VC90_MFCLOC_x86_x64
"{91140000-0011-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2010
"{91140000-0011-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{7BC9B5EB-125A-4E9B-97E1-8D85B5E960B8}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{925D058B-564A-443A-B4B2-7E90C6432E55}" = Microsoft_VC80_ATL_x86_x64
"{92A3CA0D-55CD-4C5D-BA95-5C2600C20F26}" = Microsoft_VC90_CRT_x86_x64
"{95120000-00B9-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Application Error Reporting
"{951E6223-AC28-345E-BCF4-B55C1267E321}" = Microsoft Windows SDK for Windows 7 Samples (30514)
"{9FFAE13C-6160-4DD0-A67A-DAC5994F81BD}" = SQL Server 2008 R2 Database Engine Services
"{A0B0F02C-410B-3DE3-9740-EC4C3D902532}" = Microsoft Windows SDK for Windows 7 Common Utilities (30514)
"{A2122A9C-A699-4365-ADF8-68FEAC125D61}" = SQL Server 2008 R2 Database Engine Shared
"{A2C55034-8DAF-3755-BA85-CC321707FE99}" = Microsoft Windows SDK for Visual Studio .NET 4.0 Framework Tools
"{A472B9E4-0AFF-4F7B-B25D-F64F8E928AAB}" = Microsoft_VC90_MFC_x86_x64
"{AB071C8B-873C-459F-ACA9-9EBE03C3E89B}" = MSVC90_x64
"{B143BE44-8723-315E-9413-011C55873C0E}" = Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Tools for Office Runtime (x64)
"{B7D0C3BC-CB39-3CA1-9295-A23A93994893}" = Microsoft Windows SDK for Windows 7 Redistributable Components for Windows Debugging Tools (30514)
"{BB57A765-FFFE-498B-8C1E-6C9CE2AB92BA}" = Microsoft SQL Server 2008 R2 RsFx Driver
"{BC5929D3-9D88-4B35-8E37-CD1F2849292C}" = IIS Search Engine Optimization Toolkit 1.0
"{BF7B0C91-5AF6-46B7-91CE-C8DD3D36E4BD}" = MySQL Server 5.1
"{C0C690C8-F335-4BA4-A2AD-675EAD1DFA90}" = Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Setup Support Files 
"{C8C1BAD5-54E6-4146-AD07-3A8AD36569C3}" = Microsoft_VC80_MFC_x86_x64
"{C942A025-A840-4BF2-8987-849C0DD44574}" = SQL Server 2008 R2 Database Engine Shared
"{CDDCBBF1-2703-46BC-938B-BCC81A1EEAAA}" = SUPERAntiSpyware
"{D4AD39AD-091E-4D33-BB2B-59F6FCB8ADC3}" = Microsoft SQL Server Compact 3.5 SP2 x64 ENU
"{D57519D3-2E37-3E34-94AF-4D59BFAB87E6}" = Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Office Developer Tools (x64)
"{DBFC6AAE-DCCB-4C23-B01C-3EDDDC03298B}" = Debugging Tools for Windows (x64)
"{E5748D30-7E6D-3A8E-BFE6-C1D02C6DDABB}" = Microsoft Help Viewer 1.1
"{E7F9E526-2324-437B-A609-E8C5309465CB}" = Microsoft Windows Performance Toolkit
"{EAEBF166-B06A-4D7F-BAF7-6615303D5C7C}" = Microsoft SQL Server 2008 R2 Management Objects (x64)
"{EB675D0A-2C95-405B-BEE8-B42A65D23E11}" = IIS URL Rewrite Module 2
"{F1C4B89A-8BF0-3D7C-8095-BAE412FBEA3F}" = Microsoft Windows SDK .NET Framework Tools (30514)
"{F31183CF-E10F-4DE1-BB59-6C0FF38E481E}" = Sql Server Customer Experience Improvement Program
"{F5079164-1DB9-3BDA-853B-F78AF67CE071}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x64 Designtime - 10.0.30319
"{F5B09CFD-F0B2-36AF-8DF4-1DF6B63FC7B4}" = Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile
"{F9D58C20-6954-4E2D-9E90-A767808913A1}" = Microsoft Web Deploy 2.0
"doPDF 7 printer_is1" = doPDF 7.2 printer
"GoogleInputFramework" = Google Input Tools
"GoogleInputTamil" = Google Input Tamil
"KLiteCodecPack64_is1" = K-Lite Codec Pack 5.7.0 (64-bit)
"Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile" = Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile
"Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended" = Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended
"Microsoft Help Viewer 1.1" = Microsoft Help Viewer 1.1
"Microsoft SQL Server 10" = Microsoft SQL Server 2008 R2 (64-bit)
"Microsoft SQL Server 2008 R2" = Microsoft SQL Server 2008 R2 (64-bit)
"Microsoft Team Foundation Server 2010 Object Model - ENU" = Microsoft Team Foundation Server 2010 Object Model - ENU
"Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Tools for Office Runtime (x64)" = Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Tools for Office Runtime (x64)
"Office14.PROPLUSR" = Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2010
"Perfect Uninstaller_is1" = Perfect Uninstaller v6.3.3.8
"SDKSetup_7.1.7600.0.30514" = Microsoft Windows SDK for Windows 7 (7.1)
"TeraCopy_is1" = TeraCopy 2.27

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall]
"{024521CF-C07E-4F8E-8481-0D75695E03AF}" = PxMergeModule
"{033E378E-6AD3-4AD5-BDEB-CBD69B31046C}" = Microsoft_VC90_ATL_x86
"{05855322-BE43-41FE-B583-D3AE0C326D58}" = Microsoft Silverlight 4 SDK
"{08C8666B-C502-4AB3-B4CB-D74AC42D14FE}" = Nero BackItUp 10 Help (CHM)
"{08D2E121-7F6A-43EB-97FD-629B44903403}" = Microsoft_VC90_CRT_x86
"{09C52940-A4D1-4409-A7CC-1AAE630CF578}" = Microsoft SQL Server 2008 R2 Transact-SQL Language Service
"{0BE273CD-AAB9-361B-8C32-D955EAC929E3}" = Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 SharePoint Developer Tools
"{0E3DFC64-CC49-4BE2-8C9C-58EF129675DB}" = Microsoft Sync Framework SDK v1.0 SP1
"{0F3647F8-E51D-4FCC-8862-9A8D0C5ACF25}" = Microsoft_VC80_ATL_x86
"{112C23F2-C036-4D40-BED4-0CB47BF5555C}" = Visual Studio 2010 Tools for SQL Server Compact 3.5 SP2 ENU
"{14DD7530-CCD2-3798-B37D-3839ED6A441C}" = Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 ADO.NET Entity Framework Tools
"{16987E99-C95C-4513-9239-7B44A0A71DB5}" = Nero SoundTrax 10 Help (CHM)
"{173A2B7F-535A-4403-A454-B41531EF0D7F}" = Remote Desktop Connection Manager
"{1803A630-3C38-4D2B-9B9A-0CB37243539C}" = Microsoft ASP.NET MVC 2
"{1AA5BD63-6614-44B2-88A7-605191EDB835}" = Dotfuscator Software Services - Community Edition
"{1F1C2DFC-2D24-3E06-BCB8-725134ADF989}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
"{2012098D-EEE9-4769-8DD3-B038050854D4}" = Microsoft Silverlight 3 SDK
"{237CCB62-8454-43E3-B158-3ACD0134852E}" = High-Definition Video Playback
"{2436F2A8-4B7E-4B6C-AE4E-604C84AA6A4F}" = Nero Core Components 10
"{2517B7EA-6C03-4D86-A1B1-F3FE1C3BC03B}" = Radmin Viewer 3.4
"{26A24AE4-039D-4CA4-87B4-2F83217017FF}" = Java 7 Update 17
"{277C1559-4CF7-44FF-8D07-98AA9C13AABD}" = Nero Multimedia Suite 10 Platinum HD
"{2A9009E1-122C-4692-B442-A750C0DE7BA1}_is1" = VIO Player version 1.2
"{2DFA85ED-588F-4CE3-A175-29E52C3804A8}}_is1" = Folder Size 2.0.0.0
"{2F8B731A-5F2D-3EA8-8B25-C3E5E43F4BDB}" = Microsoft Visual C++ Compilers 2010 Standard - enu - x86
"{329411A0-19F3-4740-874F-17400B126F27}" = Nero Vision 10 Help (CHM)
"{33643918-7957-4839-92C7-EA96CB621A98}" = Nero Express 10 Help (CHM)
"{34490F4E-48D0-492E-8249-B48BECF0537C}" = Nero DiscSpeed 10
"{34B32B70-8081-11E2-89AF-B8AC6F98CCE3}" = Google Earth Plug-in
"{3A9FC03D-C685-4831-94CF-4EDFD3749497}" = Microsoft SQL Server Compact 3.5 SP2 ENU
"{40416836-56CC-4C0E-A6AF-5C34BADCE483}" = Microsoft ASP.NET MVC 2 - Visual Studio 2010 Tools
"{46C045BF-2B3F-4BC4-8E4C-00E0CF8BD9DB}" = Adobe AIR
"{4A03706F-666A-4037-7777-5F2748764D10}" = Java Auto Updater
"{4BF002DD-578F-4881-8A44-74A95617ED59}" = PHP 5.2.14
"{4ECF4BDC-8387-329A-ABE9-CF5798F84BB2}" = Microsoft Visual Studio Tools for Applications 2.0 - ENU
"{523B2B1B-D8DB-4B41-90FF-C4D799E2758A}" = Nero ControlCenter 10 Help (CHM)
"{52937564-8312-4B49-BB13-F7EDBB67EB34}" = MySQL Workbench 5.2 CE
"{555868C6-49FB-484F-BB43-8980651A1B00}" = Nero BurnRights 10 Help (CHM)
"{593E68FD-DC72-4C3A-84DC-35A34389AA2B}" = Sage Accpac Workstation Setup 5.5A
"{5AB7D739-1735-3A9E-BE73-C43507CB4E6F}" = Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Service Pack 1
"{5D9ED403-94DE-3BA0-B1D6-71F4BDA412E6}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Runtime - 10.0.40219
"{5FD88490-011C-4DF1-B886-F298D955171B}" = MySQL Connector Net 6.2.3
"{634F79E1-2A41-4C40-9E8D-89EC740AC9D6}" = Logitech Harmony Remote Software
"{635FED5B-2C6D-49BE-87E6-7A6FCD22BC5A}" = Microsoft_VC90_MFC_x86
"{63AA3EAB-23BB-48B2-9AD0-44F878075604}" = Nero 10 Menu TemplatePack Basic
"{66049135-9659-4AAD-9169-9CCA269EBB3E}" = Nero InfoTool 10 Help (CHM)
"{6A06CA0D-CDE5-4F6A-8B79-36E0D2FA2C37}" = IIS 7.5 Express
"{6CDEAD7E-F8D8-37F7-AB6F-1E22716E30F3}" = Microsoft Visual Studio Macro Tools
"{6DFB899F-17A2-48F0-A533-ED8D6866CF38}" = Nero Control Center 10
"{70550193-1C22-445C-8FA4-564E155DB1A7}" = Nero Express 10
"{710f4c1c-cc18-4c49-8cbf-51240c89a1a2}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
"{71D51653-F53F-4E7C-B4AF-9CAF18C9DE09}" = Sage Accpac Workstation Setup 5.5A
"{7299052b-02a4-4627-81f2-1818da5d550d}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
"{73E0D3A0-9C30-4F59-ABBF-6233686FB396}_is1" = ConTEXT v0.98.6
"{77F1F8AD-51B8-4490-AEEC-BF480073E0FC}" = Microsoft SQL Server 2008 R2 Management Objects
"{789A5B64-9DD9-4BA5-915A-F0FC0A1B7BFE}" = Apple Software Update
"{7A295D8F-484B-4FFB-89AB-C1FD497591FE}" = Nero WaveEditor 10 Help (CHM)
"{7A56D81D-6406-40E7-9184-8AC1769C4D69}" = Microsoft SQL Server 2008 R2 Data-Tier Application Project
"{7A5D731D-B4B3-490E-B339-75685712BAAB}" = Nero Burning ROM 10
"{82EF29B1-9B60-4142-A155-0599216DD053}" = LightScribe System Software
"{85467CBC-7A39-33C9-8940-D72D9269B84F}" = Microsoft Visual F# 2.0 Runtime
"{86CE85E6-DBAC-3FFD-B977-E4B79F83C909}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - KB2467174 - x86 9.0.30729.5570
"{877B76B2-F83F-4F5A-B28D-3F398641ADB6}" = Microsoft SQL Server System CLR Types
"{90120000-001F-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2007
"{90120000-001F-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_VISPRO_{1FF96026-A04A-4C3E-B50A-BB7022654D0F}" = Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 3 (SP3)
"{90120000-001F-040C-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2007
"{90120000-001F-040C-0000-0000000FF1CE}_VISPRO_{71F055E8-E2C6-4214-BB3D-BFE03561B89E}" = Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 3 (SP3)
"{90120000-001F-0C0A-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2007
"{90120000-001F-0C0A-0000-0000000FF1CE}_VISPRO_{2314F9A1-126F-45CC-8A5E-DFAF866F3FBC}" = Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 3 (SP3)
"{90120000-002A-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}_VISPRO_{664655D8-B9BB-455D-8A58-7EAF7B0B2862}" = Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 3 (SP3)
"{90120000-002A-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}_VISPRO_{98333358-268C-4164-B6D4-C96DF5153727}" = Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 3 (SP3)
"{90120000-002C-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2007
"{90120000-0051-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Visio Professional 2007
"{90120000-0051-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}_VISPRO_{CE144BF4-4950-4CDB-A5F7-CCE1888F49CB}" = Microsoft Office Visio 2007 Service Pack 3 (SP3)
"{90120000-0054-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Visio MUI (English) 2007
"{90120000-0054-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_VISPRO_{7DA87C7E-E8A7-473E-ADFF-1B6BECCCADA7}" = Microsoft Office Visio 2007 Service Pack 3 (SP3)
"{90120000-006E-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2007
"{90120000-006E-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_VISPRO_{98333358-268C-4164-B6D4-C96DF5153727}" = Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 3 (SP3)
"{90120000-0115-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
"{90120000-0115-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_VISPRO_{98333358-268C-4164-B6D4-C96DF5153727}" = Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 3 (SP3)
"{90120000-0116-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}_VISPRO_{98333358-268C-4164-B6D4-C96DF5153727}" = Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 3 (SP3)
"{90F50409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}" = Visual Basic for Applications (R) Core
"{90F60409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}" = Visual Basic for Applications (R) Core - English
"{92840C57-8234-46F8-AB11-5E117F85B870}" = Microsoft Drivers for PHP for SQL Server
"{92D58719-BBC1-4CC3-A08B-56C9E884CC2C}" = Microsoft_VC80_CRT_x86
"{92E25238-61A3-4ACD-A407-3C480EEF47A7}" = Nero RescueAgent 10 Help (CHM)
"{943CFD7D-5336-47AF-9418-E02473A5A517}" = Nero BurnRights 10
"{95120000-00B9-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Application Error Reporting
"{9A25302D-30C0-39D9-BD6F-21E6EC160475}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
"{9A4297F3-2A51-4ED9-92CA-4BCB8380947E}" = Nero Vision 10
"{9B6B24BE-80E7-46C4-9FA5-B167D5E0F345}" = Nero BurningROM 10 Help (CHM)
"{9BE518E6-ECC6-35A9-88E4-87755C07200F}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161
"{A11F19C9-C634-479A-8E8F-22D5B3AFA0FB}" = Sage Desktop
"{A367F916-8DB4-4433-B100-248E7D4A852C}" = Windows Cache Extension 1.1 for PHP 5.2
"{A4E3E21D-E7A5-4CAC-B362-1972E0D02592}" = Sage Components
"{A78FE97A-C0C8-49CE-89D0-EDD524A17392}" = PDF Settings CS5
"{A92DAB39-4E2C-4304-9AB6-BC44E68B55E2}" = Google Update Helper
"{AC41D924-8C68-4BD5-A7A1-0AE4176C31A6}" = Crystal Reports for Visual Studio
"{AC76BA86-1033-F400-7760-000000000005}" = Adobe Acrobat X Pro - English, Français, Deutsch
"{AC76BA86-7AD7-1033-7B44-AB0000000001}" = Adobe Reader XI (11.0.02)
"{ACE28263-76A4-4BF5-B6F4-8BD719595969}" = Microsoft SQL Server Database Publishing Wizard 1.4
"{AF0CE7C0-A3E4-4D73-988B-B29187EC6E9A}" = QuickTime
"{AF111648-99A1-453E-81DD-80DBBF6DAD0D}" = MSVC90_x86
"{B4092C6D-E886-4CB2-BA68-FE5A88D31DE6}_is1" = Spybot - Search & Destroy
"{B6CF2967-C81E-40C0-9815-C05774FEF120}" = Skype Click to Call
"{B6D38690-755E-4F40-A35A-23F8BC2B86AC}" = Microsoft_VC90_MFCLOC_x86
"{B7E38540-E355-3503-AFD7-635B2F2F76E1}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4974
"{BA0C9AAF-1327-3F06-B49C-349B4BE8F740}" = Microsoft Visual Studio 2008 Shell (integrated mode) - ENU
"{BC0464FA-A0BA-3E38-85BF-DC5B3A401F48}" = Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Ultimate - ENU
"{BC372E37-2EB2-440D-A28B-BF6A5C24B81E}" = Sage .Net Components
"{BC537AE0-88AF-47ED-B762-33B0D62B5188}" = Microsoft SQL Server 2008 R2 Data-Tier Application Framework
"{BDE646E8-86E0-50E1-37BC-0AEBB2185D76}" = Adobe Widget Browser
"{BF9BF038-FE03-429D-9B26-2FA0FD756052}" = Microsoft SQL Server Browser
"{C18A0418-442A-4186-AF98-D08F5054A2FC}" = Nero DiscSpeed 10 Help (CHM)
"{C28DD992-5B7B-D195-6841-4EC57DF512BD}" = Adobe Story
"{C3273C55-E1E4-41FF-8D69-0158090DB8D8}" = Nero CoverDesigner 10 Help (CHM)
"{C3580AC4-C827-4332-B935-9A282ED5BB97}" = Nero Dolby Files 10
"{C779648B-410E-4BBA-B75B-5815BCEFE71D}" = Safari
"{CCF298AF-9CE1-4B26-B251-486E98A34789}" = Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool
"{CFEF48A8-BFB8-3EAC-8BA5-DE4F8AA267CE}" = Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Multi-Targeting Pack
"{D1A19B02-817E-4296-A45B-07853FD74D57}" = Microsoft_VC80_MFC_x86
"{D21BC5B2-CBAC-48FA-A701-B5A63C1CA7B8}" = Microsoft SQL Server 2008 R2 Policies
"{D57FC112-312E-4D70-860F-2DB8FB6858F0}" = Adobe Creative Suite 5.5 Master Collection
"{D92BBB52-82FF-42ED-8A3C-4E062F944AB7}" = Microsoft_VC80_MFCLOC_x86
"{D9E6001A-5DC3-4620-AF7A-80B6CD48645D}" = WCF RIA Services V1.0 SP1
"{DB7C1D4A-08BA-4C7E-A8AA-B7F9BB372DCF}" = Nero Recode 10 Help (CHM)
"{DDFD8348-058C-4F4B-85E5-6D740D4AB3FE}" = Microsoft SQL Server Compact 3.5 SP2 Query Tools ENU
"{E1EE5339-5D32-458F-BAAB-B19F6301BCE2}" = Nero SoundTrax 10
"{E4197D6B-F046-33E7-ABDE-51FF373FDC76}" = Windows SDK IntellisenseNFX
"{EA17F4FC-FDBF-4CF8-A529-2D983132D053}" = Skype 6.0
"{EAC98582-5ED4-3BCA-BCD5-9E1A328BD7BE}" = Google Talk Plugin
"{ECCA7626-6D56-450D-846C-72BEA9EDAAC8}" = Sage Accpac Workstation Setup 5.5A
"{EDCDFAD5-DF80-4600-A493-E9DAD6810230}" = Nero WaveEditor 10
"{F0C3E5D1-1ADE-321E-8167-68EF0DE699A5}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219
"{F132AF7F-7BCA-4EDE-8A7C-958108FE7DBC}" = Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
"{F467862A-D9CA-47ED-8D81-B4B3C9399272}" = Nero MediaHub 10 Help (CHM)
"{F5266D28-E0B2-4130-BFC5-EE155AD514DC}" = Apple Application Support
"{F5CB822F-B365-43D1-BCC0-4FDA1A2017A7}" = Nero 10 Movie ThemePack Basic
"{F6117F9C-ADB5-4590-9BE4-12C7BEC28702}" = Nero StartSmart 10 Help (CHM)
"{F7E1CA14-B39D-452A-960B-39423DDDD933}" = DriveImage XML (Private Edition)
"{FCF00A6E-FB58-477A-ABE9-232907105521}" = Nero CoverDesigner 10
"{FF66E9F6-83E7-3A3E-AF14-8DE9A809A6A4}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.21022
"1Click DVD Copy 5_is1" = 1Click DVD Copy 5.9.0.2
"Adobe AIR" = Adobe AIR
"Adobe Flash Player ActiveX" = Adobe Flash Player 11 ActiveX
"Adobe Flash Player Plugin" = Adobe Flash Player 11 Plugin
"Aimersoft Video Converter Ultimate_is1" = Aimersoft Video Converter Ultimate(Build 4.1.0.2)
"Aptana Studio 3" = Aptana Studio 3
"avast" = avast! Pro Antivirus
"Avast_2050_ZeNiX [2012-06-29]_is1" = Avast License by ZeNiX [2012-06-29]
"CardWorks" = CardWorks Business Card Software
"CodeCompare_is1" = Devart CodeCompare 2.60.9
"com.adobe.AdobeStory.4875E02D9FB21EE389F73B8D1702B320485DF8CE.1" = Adobe Story
"com.adobe.WidgetBrowser.E7BED6E5DDA59983786DD72EBFA46B1598278E07.1" = Adobe Widget Browser
"DVD43 Plug-in_is1" = DVD43 Plug-in v1.0.0.5
"EASEUS Partition Master Home Edition_is1" = EASEUS Partition Master 8.0.1 Home Edition
"Evaer Video Recorder for Skype" = Evaer Video Recorder for Skype 1.2.9.96
"Fiddler2" = Fiddler2
"FiddlerSyntaxAddons" = Fiddler Syntax-Highlighting Addons
"FileZilla Client" = FileZilla Client 3.6.0.2
"Free Convert to DIVX AVI WMV MP4 MPEG Converter_is1" = Free Convert to DIVX AVI WMV MP4 MPEG Converter 5.8
"Google Chrome" = Google Chrome
"iPhoneBackupExtractor" = iPhone Backup Extractor
"KLiteCodecPack_is1" = K-Lite Codec Pack 4.0.0 (Full)
"LiveUpdate" = LiveUpdate 3.3 (Symantec Corporation)
"Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware_is1" = Malwarebytes Anti-Malware version 1.70.0.1100
"Microsoft Report Viewer Redistributable 2008 (KB971119)" = Microsoft Report Viewer Redistributable 2008 SP1
"Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Service Pack 1" = Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Service Pack 1
"Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Ultimate - ENU" = Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Ultimate - ENU
"Microsoft Visual Studio Macro Tools" = Microsoft Visual Studio Macro Tools
"Mozilla Firefox 19.0.2 (x86 en-US)" = Mozilla Firefox 19.0.2 (x86 en-US)
"Mozilla Thunderbird 17.0.4 (x86 en-US)" = Mozilla Thunderbird 17.0.4 (x86 en-US)
"MozillaMaintenanceService" = Mozilla Maintenance Service
"NirSoft NK2Edit" = NirSoft NK2Edit
"Notepad++" = Notepad++
"OJOsoft DVD Audio Ripper_is1" = OJOsoft DVD Audio Ripper
"OST2PST v2.1" = OST2PST v2.1
"Picasa 3" = Picasa 3
"PowerISO" = PowerISO
"RAR Password Recovery Magic_is1" = RAR Password Recovery Magic v6.1.1.195
"Save Flash" = Save Flash 4.3
"Stellar Phoenix Windows Data Recovery_is1" = Stellar Phoenix Windows Data Recovery V4.1
"TeamViewer 7" = TeamViewer 7
"TextAloud3_is1" = TextAloud 3.0
"uTorrent" = µTorrent
"VISPRO" = Microsoft Office Visio Professional 2007
"VLC media player" = VLC media player 1.1.11
"WinGimp-2.0_is1" = GIMP 2.6.11
"Wise Disk Cleaner_is1" = Wise Disk Cleaner 5.93
"Wise Registry Cleaner_is1" = Wise Registry Cleaner 5.9.4
"Xilisoft MP4 to MP3 Converter 6" = Xilisoft MP4 to MP3 Converter 6
"xvid" = Xvid MPEG-4 Video Codec
"YTdetect" = Yahoo! Detect

========== Last 20 Event Log Errors ==========

[ Application Events ]
Error - 3/26/2013 8:47:17 AM | Computer Name = IT-Lathees-PC.NI-MET.COM | Source = Application Hang | ID = 1002
Description = The program install_reader11_en_mssd_aih.exe version 3.3.6.0 stopped
interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem
is available, check the problem history in the Action Center control panel. Process
ID: 5e8 Start Time: 01ce2a1e34d09f6b Termination Time: 3 Application Path: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp\install_reader11_en_mssd_aih.exe

Report
Id:

Error - 3/26/2013 8:50:56 AM | Computer Name = IT-Lathees-PC.NI-MET.COM | Source = Application Error | ID = 1000
Description = Faulting application name: adwcleaner.exe, version: 2.1.1.5, time 
stamp: 0x4f25baec Faulting module name: unknown, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x00000000
Exception
code: 0xc000041d Fault offset: 0x73644f0d Faulting process id: 0x1878 Faulting application
start time: 0x01ce2a202f890cfa Faulting application path: C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Downloads\adwcleaner.exe
Faulting
module path: unknown Report Id: cc5c3fad-9613-11e2-a14b-78e7d188e8b9

Error - 3/26/2013 9:35:02 AM | Computer Name = IT-Lathees-PC.NI-MET.COM | Source = Symantec AntiVirus | ID = 16711731
Description = Security Risk Found!Trojan.Gen.2 in File: C:\ProgramData\Symantec\SRTSP\Quarantine\APQ6EA0.tmp
by: Auto-Protect scan. Action: Quarantine succeeded : Access denied. Action Description:
The file was quarantined successfully.

Error - 3/26/2013 9:35:55 AM | Computer Name = IT-Lathees-PC.NI-MET.COM | Source = Symantec AntiVirus | ID = 16711731
Description = Security Risk Found!Trojan.Gen.2 in File: C:\ProgramData\Symantec\SRTSP\Quarantine\APQ8BC2.tmp
by: Auto-Protect scan. Action: Quarantine succeeded : Access denied. Action Description:
The file was quarantined successfully.

Error - 3/26/2013 9:36:47 AM | Computer Name = IT-Lathees-PC.NI-MET.COM | Source = Symantec AntiVirus | ID = 16711731
Description = Security Risk Found!Trojan.Gen.2 in File: C:\ProgramData\Symantec\SRTSP\Quarantine\APQA8B7.tmp
by: Auto-Protect scan. Action: Quarantine succeeded : Access denied. Action Description:
The file was quarantined successfully.

Error - 3/26/2013 9:37:47 AM | Computer Name = IT-Lathees-PC.NI-MET.COM | Source = Symantec AntiVirus | ID = 16711731
Description = Security Risk Found!Trojan.Gen.2 in File: C:\ProgramData\Symantec\SRTSP\Quarantine\APQC5EA.tmp
by: Auto-Protect scan. Action: Quarantine succeeded : Access denied. Action Description:
The file was quarantined successfully.

Error - 3/26/2013 9:38:37 AM | Computer Name = IT-Lathees-PC.NI-MET.COM | Source = Symantec AntiVirus | ID = 16711731
Description = Security Risk Found!Trojan.Gen.2 in File: C:\ProgramData\Symantec\SRTSP\Quarantine\APQE30D.tmp
by: Auto-Protect scan. Action: Quarantine succeeded : Access denied. Action Description:
The file was quarantined successfully.

Error - 3/26/2013 2:12:58 PM | Computer Name = IT-Lathees-PC.NI-MET.COM | Source = SideBySide | ID = 16842787
Description = Activation context generation failed for "C:\Program Files (x86)\Nero\Nero
10\Nero SoundTrax\NMDllHost.exe.Manifest".Error in manifest or policy file "C:\Program
Files (x86)\Nero\Nero 10\Nero SoundTrax\NFD\NFD.MANIFEST" on line 3. Component identity
found in manifest does not match the identity of the component requested. Reference
is NFD,type="win32",version="5.2.0.0". Definition is NFD,type="win32",version="5.0.0.0".
Please
use sxstrace.exe for detailed diagnosis.

Error - 3/26/2013 2:12:58 PM | Computer Name = IT-Lathees-PC.NI-MET.COM | Source = SideBySide | ID = 16842787
Description = Activation context generation failed for "C:\Program Files (x86)\Nero\Nero
10\Nero WaveEditor\NMDllHost.exe.Manifest".Error in manifest or policy file "C:\Program
Files (x86)\Nero\Nero 10\Nero WaveEditor\NScCoreComponents\NScCoreComponents.MANIFEST"
on line 3. Component identity found in manifest does not match the identity of the
component requested. Reference is NScCoreComponents,type="win32",version="5.3.2.0".
Definition
is NScCoreComponents,type="win32",version="5.3.0.0". Please use sxstrace.exe for
detailed diagnosis.

Error - 3/27/2013 8:27:58 AM | Computer Name = IT-Lathees-PC.NI-MET.COM | Source = SQLAgent$SQLEXPRESS | ID = 103
Description = SQLServerAgent could not be started (reason: Error creating a new 
session).

[ System Events ]
Error - 3/27/2013 8:26:35 AM | Computer Name = IT-Lathees-PC.NI-MET.COM | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7001
Description = The IP Helper service depends on the Windows Management Instrumentation
service which failed to start because of the following error: %%1053

Error - 3/27/2013 8:27:05 AM | Computer Name = IT-Lathees-PC.NI-MET.COM | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7011
Description = A timeout (30000 milliseconds) was reached while waiting for a transaction
response from the ShellHWDetection service.

Error - 3/27/2013 8:27:35 AM | Computer Name = IT-Lathees-PC.NI-MET.COM | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7011
Description = A timeout (30000 milliseconds) was reached while waiting for a transaction
response from the RasMan service.

Error - 3/27/2013 8:27:35 AM | Computer Name = IT-Lathees-PC.NI-MET.COM | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7000
Description = The Remote Access Connection Manager service failed to start due to
the following error: %%1053

Error - 3/27/2013 8:27:35 AM | Computer Name = IT-Lathees-PC.NI-MET.COM | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7001
Description = The SBSD Security Center Service service depends on the Security Center
service which failed to start because of the following error: %%1068

Error - 3/27/2013 8:27:35 AM | Computer Name = IT-Lathees-PC.NI-MET.COM | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7001
Description = The Internet Connection Sharing (ICS) service depends on the Remote
Access Connection Manager service which failed to start because of the following
error: %%1053

Error - 3/27/2013 8:27:59 AM | Computer Name = IT-Lathees-PC.NI-MET.COM | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7026
Description = The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load:
SMR250

Error - 3/27/2013 8:28:33 AM | Computer Name = IT-Lathees-PC.NI-MET.COM | Source = NetBT | ID = 4321
Description = The name "NI-MET :1d" could not be registered on the interface
with IP address 192.168.10.120. The computer with the IP address 192.168.10.130 
did not allow the name to be claimed by this computer.

Error - 3/27/2013 8:31:24 AM | Computer Name = IT-Lathees-PC.NI-MET.COM | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7022
Description = The Function Discovery Provider Host service hung on starting.

Error - 3/27/2013 8:31:24 AM | Computer Name = IT-Lathees-PC.NI-MET.COM | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7001
Description = The PnP-X IP Bus Enumerator service depends on the Function Discovery
Provider Host service which failed to start because of the following error: %%1070

< End of report >


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hmm, that's two in a few posts. I'll have a looksee, but in the meantime, just press the *Quick Scan* and post the log (only one will appear


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hi

Just done some testing and yes, it is large. So tweaked the scan, so can you re-run but with the following:


Double click on the icon to run it. Make sure all other windows are closed and to let it run uninterrupted.
When the window appears, underneath *Output* at the top change it to *Minimal Output*.
Select 
*All Users*
*LOP Check*
*Purity Check*
Under the *Standard Registry* box change it to *All*

Please copy the text in the code box below and paste it in the *Custom Scans/Fixes* box in OTL:


```
netsvcs
activex
msconfig
%SYSTEMDRIVE%\*.
%PROGRAMFILES%\*.exe
%LOCALAPPDATA%\*.exe
%windir%\Installer\*.*
%windir%\system32\tasks\*.*
%windir%\system32\tasks\*.* /64
%systemroot%\Fonts\*.exe
%systemroot%\*. /mp /s
/md5start
consrv.dll
explorer.exe
winlogon.exe
regedit.exe
Userinit.exe
svchost.exe
services.exe
user32.dll
ATAPI.SYS
/md5stop
C:\Windows\assembly\tmp\U\*.* /s
%Temp%\smtmp\* \s
%Temp%\smtmp\1\*.*
%Temp%\smtmp\2\*.*
%Temp%\smtmp\3\*.*
%Temp%\smtmp\4\*.*
CREATERESTOREPOINT
```

Click the *Run Scan* button. Do not change any settings unless otherwise told to do so. The scan wont take long.

*IF OTL SAYS 'NOT RESPONDING' DON'T USE THE MOUSE. IT WILL CARRY ON SCANNING AFTER A FEW MINUTES*

Only the one log will appear


----------



## teji (Mar 14, 2013)

Should i check--- include 64bit scans.-- which is underneath Scan all users..??


----------



## teji (Mar 14, 2013)

here is the log otl ...posting half and another half would be in another post
OTL logfile created on: 3/27/2013 3:49:25 PM - Run 2
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.69.0 Folder = C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Downloads
64bit- Ultimate Edition Service Pack 1 (Version = 6.1.7601) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 9.0.8112.16421)
Locale: 00000409 | Country: United States | Language: ENU | Date Format: M/d/yyyy

3.74 Gb Total Physical Memory | 1.10 Gb Available Physical Memory | 29.48% Memory free
7.48 Gb Paging File | 4.59 Gb Available in Paging File | 61.28% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): ?:\pagefile.sys [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\Windows | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files (x86)
Drive C: | 626.88 Gb Total Space | 297.83 Gb Free Space | 47.51% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
Drive D: | 292.97 Gb Total Space | 84.35 Gb Free Space | 28.79% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
Drive K: | 11.37 Gb Total Space | 1.39 Gb Free Space | 12.19% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS

Computer Name: IT-LATHEES-PC | User Name: tajinder.singh | Logged in as Administrator.
Boot Mode: Normal | Scan Mode: All users | Include 64bit Scans
Company Name Whitelist: Off | Skip Microsoft Files: Off | No Company Name Whitelist: On | File Age = 30 Days

========== Processes (SafeList) ==========

PRC - File not found
PRC - C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Downloads\OTL.exe (OldTimer Tools)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe (Google Inc.)
PRC - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe (AVAST Software)
PRC - C:\ProgramData\Skype\Toolbars\Skype C2C Service\c2c_service.exe (Skype Technologies S.A.)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe (Malwarebytes Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Input Tools\GoogleInputHandler.exe (Google Inc.)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Input Tools\GoogleInputService.exe (Google Inc)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\UWA\AAM Updates Notifier.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
PRC - D:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\acrotray.exe (Adobe Systems Inc.)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Symantec\Symantec Endpoint Protection\Rtvscan.exe (Symantec Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Symantec\Symantec Endpoint Protection\ProtectionUtilSurrogate.exe (Symantec Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe (Symantec Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe (Symantec Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Realtime Soft\RTSHookInterop\x32\RTSHookInterop.exe (Realtime Soft Ltd)

========== Modules (No Company Name) ==========

MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\25.0.1364.172\ppgooglenaclpluginchrome.dll ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\25.0.1364.172\PepperFlash\pepflashplayer.dll ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\25.0.1364.172\pdf.dll ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\25.0.1364.172\libglesv2.dll ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\25.0.1364.172\libegl.dll ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\25.0.1364.172\ffmpegsumo.dll ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\FileZilla FTP Client\fzshellext.dll ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\zlib1.dll ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\libxml2.dll ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\OFFICE14\Cultures\OFFICE.ODF ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\GrooveIntlResource.dll ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\QtGui4.dll ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\QtCore4.dll ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\plugins\imageformats\qjpeg4.dll ()

========== Services (SafeList) ==========

SRV:*64bit:* - (avast! Antivirus) -- C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe (AVAST Software)
SRV:*64bit:* - (!SASCORE) -- C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCore64.exe (SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
SRV:*64bit:* - (ftpsvc) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\inetsrv\ftpsvc.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (WDRulesService) -- C:\Program Files\Western Digital\WD SmartWare\WDRulesEngine.exe (Western Digital )
SRV:*64bit:* - (WDFMEService) -- C:\Program Files\Western Digital\WD SmartWare\WDFME.exe (Western Digital )
SRV:*64bit:* - (WDDMService) -- C:\Program Files\Western Digital\WD SmartWare\WDDMService.exe (WDC)
SRV:*64bit:* - (WebFarmService) -- C:\Program Files\IIS\Microsoft Web Farm Framework\WebFarmService.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (MsDepSvc) -- C:\Program Files\IIS\Microsoft Web Deploy\MsDepSvc.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (IISADMIN) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\inetsrv\inetinfo.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (AMD External Events Utility) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\atiesrxx.exe (AMD)
SRV:*64bit:* - (WinDefend) -- C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MpSvc.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (AppMgmt) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\appmgmts.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (CISVC) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\CISVC.EXE (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (Crypkey License) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\Crypserv.exe (CrypKey (Canada) Ltd.)
SRV - (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc) -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
SRV - (MozillaMaintenance) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe (Mozilla Foundation)
SRV - (Skype C2C Service) -- C:\ProgramData\Skype\Toolbars\Skype C2C Service\c2c_service.exe (Skype Technologies S.A.)
SRV - (AdobeARMservice) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
SRV - (MBAMService) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe (Malwarebytes Corporation)
SRV - (MBAMScheduler) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe (Malwarebytes Corporation)
SRV - (SkypeUpdate) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe (Skype Technologies)
SRV - (GoogleInputService) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Input Tools\GoogleInputService.exe (Google Inc)
SRV - (TeamViewer7) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\TeamViewer\Version7\TeamViewer_Service.exe (TeamViewer GmbH)
SRV - (WAS) -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\inetsrv\iisw3adm.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV - (W3SVC) -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\inetsrv\iisw3adm.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV - (AppHostSvc) -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\inetsrv\apphostsvc.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV - (Symantec AntiVirus) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Symantec\Symantec Endpoint Protection\Rtvscan.exe (Symantec Corporation)
SRV - (SmcService) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Symantec\Symantec Endpoint Protection\Smc.exe (Symantec Corporation)
SRV - (SNAC) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Symantec\Symantec Endpoint Protection\SNAC64.EXE (Symantec Corporation)
SRV - (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) -- C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV - (SwitchBoard) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
SRV - (LiveUpdate) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServer_3_3.EXE (Symantec Corporation)
SRV - (ccSetMgr) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe (Symantec Corporation)
SRV - (ccEvtMgr) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe (Symantec Corporation)
SRV - (clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32) -- C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorsvw.exe (Microsoft Corporation)

========== Driver Services (SafeList) ==========

DRV:*64bit:* - (splunkdrv-win6) -- C:\Program Files\Splunk\bin\splunkdrv-win6.sys File not found
DRV:*64bit:* - (aswSnx) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswSnx.sys (AVAST Software)
DRV:*64bit:* - (aswSP) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswSP.sys (AVAST Software)
DRV:*64bit:* - (aswVmm) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswVmm.sys ()
DRV:*64bit:* - (aswRvrt) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswRvrt.sys ()
DRV:*64bit:* - (aswMonFlt) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys (AVAST Software)
DRV:*64bit:* - (aswFsBlk) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys (AVAST Software)
DRV:*64bit:* - (MBAMProtector) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\mbam.sys (Malwarebytes Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (WpsHelper) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\wpshelper.sys (Symantec Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (dg_ssudbus) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\ssudbus.sys (DEVGURU Co., LTD.(www.devguru.co.kr))
DRV:*64bit:* - (ssudmdm) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\ssudmdm.sys (DEVGURU Co., LTD.(www.devguru.co.kr))
DRV:*64bit:* - (GEARAspiWDM) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\GEARAspiWDM.sys (GEAR Software Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (USBAAPL64) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\usbaapl64.sys (Apple, Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (Fs_Rec) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\fs_rec.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (SASDIFSV) -- C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\sasdifsv64.sys (SUPERAdBlocker.com and SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
DRV:*64bit:* - (VBoxNetAdp) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\VBoxNetAdp.sys (Oracle Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (SASKUTIL) -- C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\saskutil64.sys (SUPERAdBlocker.com and SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
DRV:*64bit:* - (epmntdrv) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\epmntdrv.sys ()
DRV:*64bit:* - (EuGdiDrv) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\EuGdiDrv.sys ()
DRV:*64bit:* - (amdsata) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\amdsata.sys (Advanced Micro Devices)
DRV:*64bit:* - (amdxata) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\amdxata.sys (Advanced Micro Devices)
DRV:*64bit:* - (pcouffin) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\pcouffin.sys (VSO Software)
DRV:*64bit:* - (HpSAMD) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\HpSAMD.sys (Hewlett-Packard Company)
DRV:*64bit:* - (TsUsbFlt) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\TsUsbFlt.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (RdpVideoMiniport) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\rdpvideominiport.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (SymEvent) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\SYMEVENT64x86.SYS (Symantec Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (WPS) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\WPSDRVnt.sys (Symantec Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (SCDEmu) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\scdemu.sys (PowerISO Computing, Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (RsFx0150) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\RsFx0150.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (SRTSPL) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\srtspl64.sys (Symantec Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (SRTSP) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\srtsp64.sys (Symantec Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (SRTSPX) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\srtspx64.sys (Symantec Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (Teefer2) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\Teefer2.sys (Symantec Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (atikmdag) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\atikmdag.sys (ATI Technologies Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (amdsbs) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\amdsbs.sys (AMD Technologies Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (LSI_SAS2) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\lsi_sas2.sys (LSI Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (stexstor) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\stexstor.sys (Promise Technology)
DRV:*64bit:* - (WSDPrintDevice) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\WSDPrint.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (StillCam) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\serscan.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (PxHlpa64) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\PxHlpa64.sys (Sonic Solutions)
DRV:*64bit:* - (netr28x) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\netr28x.sys (Ralink Technology, Corp.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (ebdrv) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\evbda.sys (Broadcom Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (b06bdrv) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\bxvbda.sys (Broadcom Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (b57nd60a) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\b57nd60a.sys (Broadcom Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (hcw85cir) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\hcw85cir.sys (Hauppauge Computer Works, Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (ahcix64s) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\ahcix64s.sys (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc)
DRV:*64bit:* - (RTL8167) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\Rt64win7.sys (Realtek Corporation )
DRV:*64bit:* - (adfs) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\adfs.sys (Adobe Systems, Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (WDC_SAM) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\wdcsam64.sys (Western Digital Technologies)
DRV:*64bit:* - (NetworkX) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\Ckldrv.sys ()
DRV:*64bit:* - (RimUsb) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\RimUsb_AMD64.sys (Research In Motion Limited)
DRV - (NAVEX15) -- C:\ProgramData\Symantec\Definitions\VirusDefs\20130325.024\ex64.sys (Symantec Corporation)
DRV - (NAVENG) -- C:\ProgramData\Symantec\Definitions\VirusDefs\20130325.024\eng64.sys (Symantec Corporation)
DRV - (EraserUtilRebootDrv) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Symantec Shared\EENGINE\EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys (Symantec Corporation)
DRV - (eeCtrl) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Symantec Shared\EENGINE\eeCtrl64.sys (Symantec Corporation)
DRV - (epmntdrv) -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\epmntdrv.sys ()
DRV - (EuGdiDrv) -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\EuGdiDrv.sys ()
DRV - (VSPerfDrv100) -- D:\Program Files\Visual Studio 2010 Ultimate\Team Tools\Performance Tools\x64\VSPerfDrv100.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV - (SRTSPL) -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\drivers\srtspl64.sys (Symantec Corporation)
DRV - (SRTSP) -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\drivers\srtsp64.sys (Symantec Corporation)
DRV - (SRTSPX) -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\drivers\srtspx64.sys (Symantec Corporation)
DRV - (WIMMount) -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\drivers\wimmount.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV - (UltraMonUtility) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Realtime Soft\UltraMonMirrorDrv\x64\UltraMonUtility.sys (Realtime Soft Ltd)

========== Standard Registry (All) ==========

========== Internet Explorer ==========

IE:*64bit:* - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
IE:*64bit:* - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
IE:*64bit:* - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Secondary_Page_URL = [binary data]
IE:*64bit:* - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Extensions Off Page = about:NoAdd-ons
IE:*64bit:* - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
IE:*64bit:* - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Security Risk Page = about:SecurityRisk
IE:*64bit:* - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
IE:*64bit:* - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = http://ie.search.msn.com/{SUB_RFC1766}/srchasst/srchcust.htm
IE:*64bit:* - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://ie.search.msn.com/{SUB_RFC1766}/srchasst/srchasst.htm
IE:*64bit:* - HKLM\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = 
IE:*64bit:* - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&FORM=IE8SRC
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Secondary_Page_URL = [binary data]
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Extensions Off Page = about:NoAdd-ons
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\system32\blank.htm
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Page_Transitions = 1
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Security Risk Page = about:SecurityRisk
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = 
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&FORM=IE8SRC

IE - HKU\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch
IE - HKU\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=msnhome
IE - HKU\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0

IE - HKU\S-1-5-18\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch
IE - HKU\S-1-5-18\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=msnhome
IE - HKU\S-1-5-18\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0

IE - HKU\S-1-5-19\..\URLSearchHook: {CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieframe.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
IE - HKU\S-1-5-19\..\SearchScopes,defaultscope =

IE - HKU\S-1-5-20\..\URLSearchHook: {CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieframe.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
IE - HKU\S-1-5-20\..\SearchScopes,defaultscope =

IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\system32\blank.htm
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665\..\URLSearchHook: {CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieframe.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = {0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&src=IE-SearchBox&FORM=IE8SRC
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0

========== FireFox ==========

FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledAddons: %7B972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd%7D:19.0.2
FF - user.js - File not found

FF:*64bit:* - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@adobe.com/FlashPlayer: C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF64_11_6_602_180.dll File not found
FF:*64bit:* - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/GENUINE: C:\Windows\system32\Wat\npWatWeb.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF:*64bit:* - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Microsoft.com/NpCtrl,version=1.0: c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\5.1.20125.0\npctrl.dll ( Microsoft Corporation)
FF:*64bit:* - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/OfficeAuthz,version=14.0: C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office14\NPAUTHZ.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@adobe.com/FlashPlayer: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_6_602_180.dll ()
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Apple.com/iTunes,version=: File not found
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Apple.com/iTunes,version=1.0: C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\Mozilla Plugins\npitunes.dll ()
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Google.com/GoogleEarthPlugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Earth\plugin\npgeplugin.dll (Google)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@google.com/npPicasa3,version=3.0.0: C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Picasa3\npPicasa3.dll (Google, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@java.com/DTPlugin,version=10.17.2: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\npDeployJava1.dll (Oracle Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@java.com/JavaPlugin,version=10.17.2: C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll (Oracle Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@logitech.com/HarmonyRemote,version=1.0.0: C:\Program Files (x86)\Logitech\Harmony Remote Driver\NprtHarmonyPlugin.dll (Logitech Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/GENUINE: C:\Windows\system32\Wat\npWatWeb.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Microsoft.com/NpCtrl,version=1.0: c:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Silverlight\5.1.20125.0\npctrl.dll ( Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/OfficeAuthz,version=14.0: C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office14\NPAUTHZ.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/SharePoint,version=14.0: C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office14\NPSPWRAP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=3: C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.21.135\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=9: C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.21.135\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\Adobe Reader: C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 11.0\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll (Adobe Systems Inc.)

FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\[email protected]: C:\Program Files (x86)\Fiddler2\FiddlerHook [2011/10/13 10:56:58 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\[email protected]: D:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Browser\WCFirefoxExtn [2013/01/17 12:11:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\[email protected]: C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\WebRep\FF [2013/03/22 13:41:11 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 19.0.2\extensions\\Components: C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\components [2013/03/11 08:14:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 19.0.2\extensions\\Plugins: C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugins
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Mozilla Thunderbird 17.0.4\extensions\\Components: C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Thunderbird\components [2013/03/26 08:36:57 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Mozilla Thunderbird 17.0.4\extensions\\Plugins: C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Thunderbird\plugins

[2013/03/26 08:34:45 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Roaming\mozilla\Extensions
[2013/03/11 08:13:53 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\extensions
[2013/03/11 08:13:53 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (Skype Click to Call) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{82AF8DCA-6DE9-405D-BD5E-43525BDAD38A}
[2013/03/11 08:14:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (Default) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd}
[2013/03/11 08:14:05 | 000,263,064 | ---- | M] (Mozilla Foundation) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\mozilla firefox\components\browsercomps.dll
[2013/02/01 14:22:13 | 000,001,607 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\mozilla firefox\searchplugins\amazondotcom.xml
[2013/02/01 14:22:13 | 000,002,465 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\mozilla firefox\searchplugins\bing.xml
[2011/09/28 20:26:50 | 000,002,252 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\mozilla firefox\searchplugins\bing.xml.old
[2013/02/01 14:22:13 | 000,001,453 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\mozilla firefox\searchplugins\eBay.xml
[2013/02/01 14:22:13 | 000,002,669 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\mozilla firefox\searchplugins\google.xml
[2013/02/19 12:07:06 | 000,002,086 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\mozilla firefox\searchplugins\twitter.xml
[2013/02/01 14:22:13 | 000,001,391 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\mozilla firefox\searchplugins\wikipedia.xml
[2013/02/01 14:22:13 | 000,001,309 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\mozilla firefox\searchplugins\yahoo.xml

========== Chrome ==========

CHR - default_search_provider: Google (Enabled)
CHR - default_search_provider: search_url = {google:baseURL}search?q={searchTerms}&{google:RLZ}{google:acceptedSuggestion}{googleriginalQueryForSuggestion}{google:assistedQueryStats}{google:searchFieldtrialParameter}{google:searchClient}{google:sourceId}{google:instantExtendedEnabledParameter}ie={inputEncoding}
CHR - default_search_provider: suggest_url = {google:baseSuggestURL}search?{google:searchFieldtrialParameter}client=chrome&q={searchTerms}&{google:cursorPosition}sugkey={google:suggestAPIKeyParameter}
CHR - plugin: Shockwave Flash (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\25.0.1364.172\PepperFlash\pepflashplayer.dll
CHR - plugin: Chrome Remote Desktop Viewer (Enabled) = internal-remoting-viewer
CHR - plugin: Native Client (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\25.0.1364.172\ppGoogleNaClPluginChrome.dll
CHR - plugin: Chrome PDF Viewer (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\25.0.1364.172\pdf.dll
CHR - plugin: Adobe Acrobat (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\Browser\nppdf32.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.3 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.3 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin2.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.3 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin3.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.3 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin4.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.3 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin5.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.3 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin6.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.3 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin7.dll
CHR - plugin: Microsoft Office 2010 (Enabled) = C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office14\NPAUTHZ.DLL
CHR - plugin: Microsoft Office 2010 (Enabled) = C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office14\NPSPWRAP.DLL
CHR - plugin: Google Earth Plugin (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Earth\plugin\npgeplugin.dll
CHR - plugin: Picasa (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Picasa3\npPicasa3.dll
CHR - plugin: Google Update (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.21.135\npGoogleUpdate3.dll
CHR - plugin: Java(TM) Platform SE 7 U15 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll
CHR - plugin: Harmony Firefox Plugin (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\Logitech\Harmony Remote Driver\NprtHarmonyPlugin.dll
CHR - plugin: iTunes Application Detector (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\Mozilla Plugins\npitunes.dll
CHR - plugin: Shockwave Flash (Enabled) = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_6_602_180.dll
CHR - plugin: Java Deployment Toolkit 7.0.150.3 (Enabled) = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\npDeployJava1.dll
CHR - plugin: Windows Activation Technologies (Enabled) = C:\Windows\system32\Wat\npWatWeb.dll
CHR - plugin: Silverlight Plug-In (Enabled) = c:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Silverlight\5.1.20125.0\npctrl.dll
CHR - Extension: Google Docs = C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake\0.5_0\
CHR - Extension: Google Drive = C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\
CHR - Extension: YouTube = C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\
CHR - Extension: Google Search = C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\
CHR - Extension: AdBlock = C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\gighmmpiobklfepjocnamgkkbiglidom\2.5.61_0\
CHR - Extension: avast! WebRep = C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\icmlaeflemplmjndnaapfdbbnpncnbda\8.0.1483_0\
CHR - Extension: Gmail = C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\

O1 HOSTS File: ([2013/03/26 10:04:28 | 000,000,027 | ---- | M]) - C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\etc\hosts
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 localhost
O2:*64bit:* - BHO: (avast! WebRep) - {318A227B-5E9F-45bd-8999-7F8F10CA4CF5} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE64.dll (AVAST Software)
O2:*64bit:* - BHO: (Groove GFS Browser Helper) - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O2:*64bit:* - BHO: (Skype add-on for Internet Explorer) - {AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer x64\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O2:*64bit:* - BHO: (Office Document Cache Handler) - {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O2 - BHO: (Adobe PDF Link Helper) - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O2 - BHO: (Spybot-S&D IE Protection) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll (Safer Networking Limited)
O2 - BHO: (Groove GFS Browser Helper) - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O2 - BHO: (Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper) - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\ssv.dll (Oracle Corporation)
O2 - BHO: (avast! WebRep) - {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll (AVAST Software)
O2 - BHO: (Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper) - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O2 - BHO: (Skype Browser Helper) - {AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O2 - BHO: (Office Document Cache Handler) - {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O2 - BHO: (Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper) - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\jp2ssv.dll (Oracle Corporation)
O2 - BHO: (Microsoft Web Test Recorder 10.0 Helper) - {DDA57003-0068-4ed2-9D32-4D1EC707D94D} - D:\Program Files\Visual Studio 2010 Ultimate\Common7\IDE\PrivateAssemblies\Microsoft.VisualStudio.QualityTools.RecorderBarBHO100.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O2 - BHO: (SmartSelect Class) - {F4971EE7-DAA0-4053-9964-665D8EE6A077} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O3:*64bit:* - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (avast! WebRep) - {318A227B-5E9F-45bd-8999-7F8F10CA4CF5} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE64.dll (AVAST Software)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (&Save Flash) - {4064EA35-578D-4073-A834-C96D82CBCF40} - D:\KONESH\Save Flash\SaveFlash.dll (PilotGroup LLC)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (Adobe PDF) - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (avast! WebRep) - {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll (AVAST Software)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (no name) - {F053C368-5458-45B2-9B4D-D8914BDDDBFF} - No CLSID value found.
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (no name) - Locked - No CLSID value found.
O3 - HKU\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (Adobe PDF) - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [AdobeAAMUpdater-1.0] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\UWA\UpdaterStartupUtility.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [BCSSync] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\BCSSync.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [fpnpr] rundll32.exe "C:\Users\koneswaran.thurai\AppData\Roaming\fpnpr.dll",PVDecodeObject File not found
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [] File not found
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Acrobat Assistant 8.0] D:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe (Adobe Systems Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Adobe Acrobat Speed Launcher] D:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Acrobat_sl.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Adobe ARM] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [AdobeCS5.5ServiceManager] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\CS5.5ServiceManager\CS5.5ServiceManager.exe" -launchedbylogin File not found
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [APSDaemon] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe (Apple Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [ccApp] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe (Symantec Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [iTunesHelper] C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe (Apple Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [QuickTime Task] C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe (Apple Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe (Sun Microsystems, Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [SwitchBoard] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665..\Run: [LightScribe Control Panel] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LightScribeControlPanel.exe (Hewlett-Packard Company)
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun File not found
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe (SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
O4 - HKU\.DEFAULT..\RunOnce: [Del2058058] C:\Windows\SysWow64\cmd.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKU\.DEFAULT..\RunOnce: [Del3200968] C:\Windows\SysWow64\cmd.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKU\.DEFAULT..\RunOnce: [Del5371676] C:\Windows\SysWow64\cmd.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKU\.DEFAULT..\RunOnce: [Del55403037] C:\Windows\SysWow64\cmd.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-18..\RunOnce: [Del2058058] C:\Windows\SysWow64\cmd.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-18..\RunOnce: [Del3200968] C:\Windows\SysWow64\cmd.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-18..\RunOnce: [Del5371676] C:\Windows\SysWow64\cmd.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-18..\RunOnce: [Del55403037] C:\Windows\SysWow64\cmd.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\RunOnce\Setup: [Registering MS MPEG4 ActiveX filter...] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MPG4ds32.ax (Microcrap Corporation)
O6 - HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\control panel present
O6 - HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\restrictions present
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDrives = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: ConsentPromptBehaviorUser = 3
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: EnableInstallerDetection = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: EnableLUA = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: EnableSecureUIAPaths = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: EnableUIADesktopToggle = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: EnableVirtualization = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: PromptOnSecureDesktop = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: ValidateAdminCodeSignatures = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: dontdisplaylastusername = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: legalnoticecaption = 
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: legalnoticetext = 
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: scforceoption = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: shutdownwithoutlogon = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: undockwithoutlogon = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: FilterAdministratorToken = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: DisableRegistryTools = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System\UIPI\Clipboard\ExceptionFormats: CF_TEXT = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System\UIPI\Clipboard\ExceptionFormats: CF_BITMAP = 2
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System\UIPI\Clipboard\ExceptionFormats: CF_OEMTEXT = 7
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System\UIPI\Clipboard\ExceptionFormats: CF_DIB = 8
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System\UIPI\Clipboard\ExceptionFormats: CF_PALETTE = 9
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System\UIPI\Clipboard\ExceptionFormats: CF_UNICODETEXT = 13
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System\UIPI\Clipboard\ExceptionFormats: CF_DIBV5 = 17
O7 - HKU\.DEFAULT\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-18\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-19\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-20\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 145
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDrives = 0
O8:*64bit:* - Extra context menu item: Add to Google Photos Screensa&ver - res://C:\Windows\system32\GPhotos.scr/200 File not found
O8:*64bit:* - Extra context menu item: Append Link Target to Existing PDF - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O8:*64bit:* - Extra context menu item: Append to Existing PDF - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O8:*64bit:* - Extra context menu item: Convert Link Target to Adobe PDF - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O8:*64bit:* - Extra context menu item: Convert to Adobe PDF - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O8:*64bit:* - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\EXCEL.EXE (Microsoft Corporation)
O8:*64bit:* - Extra context menu item: Se&nd to OneNote - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Google Photos Screensa&ver - C:\Windows\SysWow64\GPhotos.scr (Google Inc.)
O8 - Extra context menu item: Append Link Target to Existing PDF - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O8 - Extra context menu item: Append to Existing PDF - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert Link Target to Adobe PDF - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to Adobe PDF - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\EXCEL.EXE (Microsoft Corporation)
O8 - Extra context menu item: Se&nd to OneNote - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9:*64bit:* - Extra Button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9:*64bit:* - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Se&nd to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9:*64bit:* - Extra Button: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9:*64bit:* - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9:*64bit:* - Extra Button: Skype Click to Call - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer x64\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O9:*64bit:* - Extra Button: Fiddler2 - {CF819DA3-9882-4944-ADF5-6EF17ECF3C6E} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Fiddler2\Fiddler.exe (Eric Lawrence)
O9:*64bit:* - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Fiddler2 - {CF819DA3-9882-4944-ADF5-6EF17ECF3C6E} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Fiddler2\Fiddler.exe (Eric Lawrence)
O9 - Extra Button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Se&nd to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9 - Extra Button: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9 - Extra Button: Skype Click to Call - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O9 - Extra Button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O9 - Extra Button: Fiddler2 - {CF819DA3-9882-4944-ADF5-6EF17ECF3C6E} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Fiddler2\Fiddler.exe (Eric Lawrence)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Fiddler2 - {CF819DA3-9882-4944-ADF5-6EF17ECF3C6E} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Fiddler2\Fiddler.exe (Eric Lawrence)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll (Safer Networking Limited)
O10:*64bit:* - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries64\000000000001 [] - C:\Windows\SysNative\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10:*64bit:* - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries64\000000000002 [] - C:\Windows\SysNative\NapiNSP.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10:*64bit:* - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries64\000000000003 [] - C:\Windows\SysNative\pnrpnsp.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10:*64bit:* - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries64\000000000004 [] - C:\Windows\SysNative\pnrpnsp.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10:*64bit:* - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries64\000000000005 [] - C:\Windows\SysNative\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10:*64bit:* - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries64\000000000006 [] - C:\Windows\SysNative\winrnr.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10:*64bit:* - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries64\000000000007 [] - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll (Apple Inc.)
O10:*64bit:* - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries64\000000000001 - C:\Windows\SysNative\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10:*64bit:* - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries64\000000000002 - C:\Windows\SysNative\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10:*64bit:* - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries64\000000000003 - C:\Windows\SysNative\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10:*64bit:* - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries64\000000000004 - C:\Windows\SysNative\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10:*64bit:* - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries64\000000000005 - C:\Windows\SysNative\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10:*64bit:* - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries64\000000000006 - C:\Windows\SysNative\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10:*64bit:* - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries64\000000000007 - C:\Windows\SysNative\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10:*64bit:* - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries64\000000000008 - C:\Windows\SysNative\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10:*64bit:* - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries64\000000000009 - C:\Windows\SysNative\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10:*64bit:* - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries64\000000000010 - C:\Windows\SysNative\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000001 [] - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000002 [] - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\NapiNSP.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000003 [] - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\pnrpnsp.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000004 [] - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\pnrpnsp.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000005 [] - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000006 [] - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\winrnr.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000007 [] - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll (Apple Inc.)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000001 - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000002 - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000003 - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000004 - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000005 - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000006 - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000007 - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000008 - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000009 - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000010 - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O16 - DPF: {03C0000A-CF6D-4EF4-A2D6-376622318018} http://192.168.10.7/WatSearCtrl.cab (WebGuard Control)
O16 - DPF: {4871A87A-BFDD-4106-8153-FFDE2BAC2967} http://dlm.tools.akamai.com/dlmanager/versions/activex/dlm-activex-2.2.6.2.cab (DLM Control)
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab (Reg Error: Key error.)
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.10.9 192.168.10.10
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = NI-MET.COM
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{89A1ADB3-ED33-4FD5-B19E-AAC342A3683F}: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.10.9 192.168.10.10
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{AFFC5A58-CE61-4B46-A802-42C85F3939AF}: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.10.9 192.168.10.10
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\about {3050F406-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\Windows\SysNative\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\cdl {3dd53d40-7b8b-11D0-b013-00aa0059ce02} - C:\Windows\SysNative\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\dvd {12D51199-0DB5-46FE-A120-47A3D7D937CC} - C:\Windows\SysNative\MSVidCtl.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\file {79eac9e7-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\Windows\SysNative\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\ftp {79eac9e3-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\Windows\SysNative\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\http {79eac9e2-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\Windows\SysNative\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\https {79eac9e5-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\Windows\SysNative\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\its {9D148291-B9C8-11D0-A4CC-0000F80149F6} - C:\Windows\SysNative\itss.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\javascript {3050F3B2-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\Windows\SysNative\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\local {79eac9e7-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\Windows\SysNative\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\mailto {3050f3DA-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\Windows\SysNative\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\mhtml {05300401-BCBC-11d0-85E3-00C04FD85AB4} - C:\Windows\SysNative\inetcomm.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\mk {79eac9e6-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\Windows\SysNative\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\ms-help {314111c7-a502-11d2-bbca-00c04f8ec294} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Help\hxds.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\ms-its {9D148291-B9C8-11D0-A4CC-0000F80149F6} - C:\Windows\SysNative\itss.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\res {3050F3BC-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\Windows\SysNative\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\skype4com - No CLSID value found
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\skype-ie-addon-data {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer x64\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\tv {CBD30858-AF45-11D2-B6D6-00C04FBBDE6E} - C:\Windows\SysNative\MSVidCtl.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\vbscript {3050F3B2-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\Windows\SysNative\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\about {3050F406-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\cdl {3dd53d40-7b8b-11D0-b013-00aa0059ce02} - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\dvd {12D51199-0DB5-46FE-A120-47A3D7D937CC} - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MSVidCtl.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\file {79eac9e7-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\ftp {79eac9e3-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\http {79eac9e2-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\https {79eac9e5-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\its {9D148291-B9C8-11D0-A4CC-0000F80149F6} - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\itss.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\javascript {3050F3B2-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\local {79eac9e7-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\mailto {3050f3DA-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\mhtml {05300401-BCBC-11d0-85E3-00C04FD85AB4} - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\inetcomm.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\mk {79eac9e6-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\ms-help {314111c7-a502-11d2-bbca-00c04f8ec294} - c:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Help\hxds.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\ms-its {9D148291-B9C8-11D0-A4CC-0000F80149F6} - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\itss.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\res {3050F3BC-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\skype4com {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Skype\Skype4COM.dll (Skype Technologies)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\skype-ie-addon-data {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\tv {CBD30858-AF45-11D2-B6D6-00C04FBBDE6E} - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MSVidCtl.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\vbscript {3050F3B2-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Filter\application/octet-stream {1E66F26B-79EE-11D2-8710-00C04F79ED0D} - C:\Windows\SysNative\mscoree.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Filter\application/x-complus {1E66F26B-79EE-11D2-8710-00C04F79ED0D} - C:\Windows\SysNative\mscoree.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Filter\application/x-msdownload {1E66F26B-79EE-11D2-8710-00C04F79ED0D} - C:\Windows\SysNative\mscoree.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Filter\text/xml {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\application/octet-stream {1E66F26B-79EE-11D2-8710-00C04F79ED0D} - C:\Windows\SysWow64\mscoree.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\application/x-complus {1E66F26B-79EE-11D2-8710-00C04F79ED0D} - C:\Windows\SysWow64\mscoree.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\application/x-msdownload {1E66F26B-79EE-11D2-8710-00C04F79ED0D} - C:\Windows\SysWow64\mscoree.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\text/xml {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O20:*64bit:* - HKLM Winlogon: Shell - (Explorer.exe) - C:\Windows\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20:*64bit:* - HKLM Winlogon: UserInit - (C:\Windows\system32\userinit.exe) - C:\Windows\SysNative\userinit.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20:*64bit:* - HKLM Winlogon: VMApplet - (SystemPropertiesPerformance.exe) - C:\Windows\SysNative\SystemPropertiesPerformance.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: Shell - (explorer.exe) - C:\Windows\SysWow64\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: UserInit - (C:\Windows\system32\userinit.exe) - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\userinit.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: VMApplet - (SystemPropertiesPerformance.exe) - C:\Windows\SysWow64\SystemPropertiesPerformance.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O21:*64bit:* - SSODL: WebCheck - {E6FB5E20-DE35-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED} - No CLSID value found.
O21 - SSODL: WebCheck - {E6FB5E20-DE35-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED} - No CLSID value found.
O28:*64bit:* - HKLM ShellExecuteHooks: {B5A7F190-DDA6-4420-B3BA-52453494E6CD} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O28 - HKLM ShellExecuteHooks: {B5A7F190-DDA6-4420-B3BA-52453494E6CD} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O29:*64bit:* - HKLM SecurityProviders - (credssp.dll) - C:\Windows\SysWow64\credssp.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O29 - HKLM SecurityProviders - (credssp.dll) - C:\Windows\SysWow64\credssp.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30:*64bit:* - LSA: Authentication Packages - (msv1_0) - C:\Windows\SysNative\msv1_0.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Authentication Packages - (msv1_0) - C:\Windows\SysWow64\msv1_0.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30:*64bit:* - LSA: Security Packages - (kerberos) - C:\Windows\SysNative\kerberos.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30:*64bit:* - LSA: Security Packages - (msv1_0) - C:\Windows\SysNative\msv1_0.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30:*64bit:* - LSA: Security Packages - (schannel) - C:\Windows\SysNative\schannel.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30:*64bit:* - LSA: Security Packages - (wdigest) - C:\Windows\SysNative\wdigest.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30:*64bit:* - LSA: Security Packages - (tspkg) - C:\Windows\SysNative\tspkg.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30:*64bit:* - LSA: Security Packages - (pku2u) - C:\Windows\SysNative\pku2u.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (kerberos) - C:\Windows\SysWow64\kerberos.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (msv1_0) - C:\Windows\SysWow64\msv1_0.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (schannel) - C:\Windows\SysWow64\schannel.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (wdigest) - C:\Windows\SysWow64\wdigest.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (tspkg) - C:\Windows\SysWow64\tspkg.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (pku2u) - C:\Windows\SysWow64\pku2u.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O31 - SafeBoot: AlternateShell - cmd.exe
O32 - HKLM CDRom: AutoRun - 1
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (autocheck autochk *)
O35:*64bit:* - HKLM\..comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35:*64bit:* - HKLM\..exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35 - HKLM\..comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35 - HKLM\..exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
O37:*64bit:* - HKLM\...com [@ = ComFile] -- "%1" %*
O37:*64bit:* - HKLM\...exe [@ = exefile] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...com [@ = ComFile] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...exe [@ = exefile] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKU\.DEFAULT\...exe [@ = exefile] -- Reg Error: Key error. File not found
O37 - HKU\S-1-5-18\...exe [@ = exefile] -- Reg Error: Key error. File not found
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=winsrv:UserServerDllInitialization,3)
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=winsrv:ConServerDllInitialization,2)
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=sxssrv,4)

NetSvcs:*64bit:* AppMgmt - C:\Windows\SysNative\appmgmts.dll (Microsoft Corporation)

ActiveX:*64bit:* {22d6f312-b0f6-11d0-94ab-0080c74c7e95} - Microsoft Windows Media Player 12.0
ActiveX:*64bit:* {2C7339CF-2B09-4501-B3F3-F3508C9228ED} - %SystemRoot%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s /n /i:/UserInstall %SystemRoot%\system32\themeui.dll
ActiveX:*64bit:* {3af36230-a269-11d1-b5bf-0000f8051515} - Offline Browsing Pack
ActiveX:*64bit:* {44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C} - "%ProgramFiles%\Windows Mail\WinMail.exe" OCInstallUserConfigOE
ActiveX:*64bit:* {44BBA855-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015F} - DirectDrawEx
ActiveX:*64bit:* {45ea75a0-a269-11d1-b5bf-0000f8051515} - Internet Explorer Help
ActiveX:*64bit:* {4f645220-306d-11d2-995d-00c04f98bbc9} - Microsoft Windows Script 5.6
ActiveX:*64bit:* {5fd399c0-a70a-11d1-9948-00c04f98bbc9} - Internet Explorer Setup Tools
ActiveX:*64bit:* {630b1da0-b465-11d1-9948-00c04f98bbc9} - Browsing Enhancements
ActiveX:*64bit:* {6BF52A52-394A-11d3-B153-00C04F79FAA6} - Microsoft Windows Media Player
ActiveX:*64bit:* {6fab99d0-bab8-11d1-994a-00c04f98bbc9} - MSN Site Access
ActiveX:*64bit:* {7790769C-0471-11d2-AF11-00C04FA35D02} - Address Book 7
ActiveX:*64bit:* {89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4340} - regsvr32.exe /s /n /i:U shell32.dll
ActiveX:*64bit:* {89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383} - C:\Windows\System32\ie4uinit.exe -BaseSettings
ActiveX:*64bit:* {89B4C1CD-B018-4511-B0A1-5476DBF70820} - C:\Windows\system32\Rundll32.exe C:\Windows\system32\mscories.dll,Install
ActiveX:*64bit:* {9381D8F2-0288-11D0-9501-00AA00B911A5} - Dynamic HTML Data Binding
ActiveX:*64bit:* {C9E9A340-D1F1-11D0-821E-444553540600} - Internet Explorer Core Fonts
ActiveX:*64bit:* {de5aed00-a4bf-11d1-9948-00c04f98bbc9} - HTML Help
ActiveX:*64bit:* {E92B03AB-B707-11d2-9CBD-0000F87A369E} - Active Directory Service Interface
ActiveX:*64bit:* {F5B09CFD-F0B2-36AF-8DF4-1DF6B63FC7B4} - .NET Framework
ActiveX:*64bit:* {FEBEF00C-046D-438D-8A88-BF94A6C9E703} - .NET Framework
ActiveX:*64bit:* >{22d6f312-b0f6-11d0-94ab-0080c74c7e95} - %SystemRoot%\system32\unregmp2.exe /ShowWMP
ActiveX:*64bit:* >{26923b43-4d38-484f-9b9e-de460746276c} - C:\Windows\System32\ie4uinit.exe -UserIconConfig
ActiveX:*64bit:* >{60B49E34-C7CC-11D0-8953-00A0C90347FF} - "C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe" "C:\Windows\System32\iedkcs32.dll",BrandIEActiveSetup SIGNUP
ActiveX: {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608500} - Microsoft VM
ActiveX: {10880D85-AAD9-4558-ABDC-2AB1552D831F} - "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LSRunOnce.exe"
ActiveX: {22d6f312-b0f6-11d0-94ab-0080c74c7e95} - Microsoft Windows Media Player 12.0
ActiveX: {2C7339CF-2B09-4501-B3F3-F3508C9228ED} - %SystemRoot%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s /n /i:/UserInstall %SystemRoot%\system32\themeui.dll
ActiveX: {3af36230-a269-11d1-b5bf-0000f8051515} - Offline Browsing Pack
ActiveX: {44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C} - "%ProgramFiles(x86)%\Windows Mail\WinMail.exe" OCInstallUserConfigOE
ActiveX: {44BBA855-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015F} - DirectDrawEx
ActiveX: {45ea75a0-a269-11d1-b5bf-0000f8051515} - Internet Explorer Help
ActiveX: {4f645220-306d-11d2-995d-00c04f98bbc9} - Microsoft Windows Script 5.6
ActiveX: {5fd399c0-a70a-11d1-9948-00c04f98bbc9} - Internet Explorer Setup Tools
ActiveX: {630b1da0-b465-11d1-9948-00c04f98bbc9} - Browsing Enhancements
ActiveX: {6BF52A52-394A-11d3-B153-00C04F79FAA6} - Microsoft Windows Media Player
ActiveX: {6fab99d0-bab8-11d1-994a-00c04f98bbc9} - MSN Site Access
ActiveX: {7790769C-0471-11d2-AF11-00C04FA35D02} - Address Book 7
ActiveX: {7C028AF8-F614-47B3-82DA-BA94E41B1089} - .NET Framework
ActiveX: {89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4340} - regsvr32.exe /s /n /i:U shell32.dll
ActiveX: {89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383} - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ie4uinit.exe -BaseSettings
ActiveX: {89B4C1CD-B018-4511-B0A1-5476DBF70820} - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Rundll32.exe C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mscories.dll,Install
ActiveX: {8A69D345-D564-463c-AFF1-A69D9E530F96} - "C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\25.0.1364.172\Installer\chrmstp.exe" --configure-user-settings --verbose-logging --system-level --multi-install --chrome
ActiveX: {9381D8F2-0288-11D0-9501-00AA00B911A5} - Dynamic HTML Data Binding
ActiveX: {C9E9A340-D1F1-11D0-821E-444553540600} - Internet Explorer Core Fonts
ActiveX: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} - Adobe Flash Player
ActiveX: {de5aed00-a4bf-11d1-9948-00c04f98bbc9} - HTML Help
ActiveX: {E92B03AB-B707-11d2-9CBD-0000F87A369E} - Active Directory Service Interface
ActiveX: {F5B09CFD-F0B2-36AF-8DF4-1DF6B63FC7B4} - .NET Framework
ActiveX: >{22d6f312-b0f6-11d0-94ab-0080c74c7e95} - %SystemRoot%\system32\unregmp2.exe /ShowWMP
ActiveX: >{26923b43-4d38-484f-9b9e-de460746276c} - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ie4uinit.exe -UserIconConfig
ActiveX: >{60B49E34-C7CC-11D0-8953-00A0C90347FF} - "C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rundll32.exe" "C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iedkcs32.dll",BrandIEActiveSetup SIGNUP

MsConfig:64bit - StartUpFolder: C:^ProgramData^Microsoft^Windows^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^WD Quick View.lnk - C:\Program Files\Western Digital\WD SmartWare\WDDMStatus.exe - (Western Digital Technologies, Inc.)
MsConfig:64bit - StartUpReg: *APSDaemon* - hkey= - key= - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe (Apple Inc.)
MsConfig:64bit - StartUpReg: *iTunesHelper* - hkey= - key= - C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe (Apple Inc.)
MsConfig:64bit - StartUpReg: *LightScribe Control Panel* - hkey= - key= - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LightScribeControlPanel.exe (Hewlett-Packard Company)
MsConfig:64bit - StartUpReg: *PC Suite Tray* - hkey= - key= - File not found
MsConfig:64bit - StartUpReg: *QuickTime Task* - hkey= - key= - C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe (Apple Inc.)
MsConfig:64bit - StartUpReg: *Sidebar* - hkey= - key= - File not found
MsConfig:64bit - StartUpReg: *Spiceworks* - hkey= - key= - File not found
MsConfig:64bit - State: "services" - Reg Error: Key error.
MsConfig:64bit - State: "startup" - Reg Error: Key error.

CREATERESTOREPOINT
Restore point Set: OTL Restore Point

========== Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days ==========

[2013/03/27 15:44:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\assembly
[2013/03/27 15:25:15 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Desktop\Anil Sirs
[2013/03/27 09:40:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\Macromedia
[2013/03/27 09:39:29 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\Mozilla
[2013/03/26 16:48:05 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Desktop\Tajinder Singh Ownership Papers
[2013/03/26 10:22:31 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\$RECYCLE.BIN
[2013/03/26 09:49:17 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ComboFix
[2013/03/26 09:19:06 | 004,745,728 | ---- | C] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Desktop\aswMBR.exe
[2013/03/26 09:08:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Google Earth
[2013/03/26 08:34:45 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla
[2013/03/26 08:34:42 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Roaming\Thunderbird
[2013/03/26 08:34:42 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\Thunderbird
[2013/03/21 14:35:36 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Roaming\uTorrent
[2013/03/21 08:40:54 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Windows\ERUNT
[2013/03/21 08:40:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\JRT
[2013/03/20 16:38:48 | 000,019,968 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\usb8023.sys
[2013/03/20 15:45:12 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Roaming\Adobe Mini Bridge CS5.1
[2013/03/20 15:45:11 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Roaming\StageManager.BD092818F67280F4B42B04877600987F0111B594.1
[2013/03/20 13:02:37 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Roaming\Notepad++
[2013/03/20 12:56:36 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Roaming\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
[2013/03/20 12:56:30 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\SUPERAntiSpyware
[2013/03/20 12:56:28 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
[2013/03/20 12:56:28 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware
[2013/03/20 08:39:30 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\Apple
[2013/03/15 12:28:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Desktop\Tajinder
[2013/03/15 12:27:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\Deployment
[2013/03/15 12:27:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\Apps
[2013/03/15 10:53:08 | 000,039,192 | ---- | C] (Greatis Software) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\Partizan.exe
[2013/03/15 10:41:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Documents\RegRun2
[2013/03/15 10:41:20 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\UnHackMe
[2013/03/15 09:14:38 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes
[2013/03/15 08:49:20 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java
[2013/03/15 08:49:09 | 000,262,560 | ---- | C] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\javaws.exe
[2013/03/15 08:47:35 | 000,174,496 | ---- | C] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\javaw.exe
[2013/03/15 08:47:35 | 000,174,496 | ---- | C] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\java.exe
[2013/03/15 08:47:35 | 000,095,648 | ---- | C] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\WindowsAccessBridge-32.dll
[2013/03/14 17:55:55 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\skins
[2013/03/14 15:14:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\Google
[2013/03/14 15:12:17 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Roaming\Apple Computer
[2013/03/14 15:12:14 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Roaming\Realtime Soft
[2013/03/14 15:12:14 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Roaming\Adobe
[2013/03/14 15:12:14 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\Adobe
[2013/03/14 15:11:06 | 000,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup
[2013/03/14 15:11:06 | 000,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Searches
[2013/03/14 15:11:06 | 000,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Administrative Tools
[2013/03/14 15:11:06 | 000,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\User Pinned
[2013/03/14 15:10:57 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Roaming\Identities
[2013/03/14 15:10:53 | 000,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Contacts
[2013/03/14 15:10:11 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\Symantec
[2013/03/14 15:10:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Roaming\Google
[2013/03/14 15:09:56 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\Temporary Internet Files
[2013/03/14 15:09:56 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Templates
[2013/03/14 15:09:56 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Start Menu
[2013/03/14 15:09:56 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\SendTo
[2013/03/14 15:09:56 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Recent
[2013/03/14 15:09:56 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\PrintHood
[2013/03/14 15:09:56 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\NetHood
[2013/03/14 15:09:56 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Documents\My Videos
[2013/03/14 15:09:56 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Documents\My Pictures
[2013/03/14 15:09:56 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Documents\My Music
[2013/03/14 15:09:56 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\My Documents
[2013/03/14 15:09:56 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Local Settings
[2013/03/14 15:09:56 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\History
[2013/03/14 15:09:56 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Cookies
[2013/03/14 15:09:56 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Application Data
[2013/03/14 15:09:56 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\Application Data
[2013/03/14 15:09:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\Western Digital
[2013/03/14 15:09:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp
[2013/03/14 15:09:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\Microsoft Help
[2013/03/14 15:09:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\Microsoft
[2013/03/14 15:09:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia
[2013/03/14 15:09:48 | 000,000,000 | --SD | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft
[2013/03/14 15:09:48 | 000,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Maintenance
[2013/03/14 15:09:48 | 000,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Desktop
[2013/03/14 15:09:48 | 000,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories
[2013/03/14 15:09:48 | 000,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData
[2013/03/14 15:09:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Documents\Visual Studio 2008
[2013/03/14 15:09:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Documents\Visual Studio 2005
[2013/03/14 15:09:47 | 000,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Videos
[2013/03/14 15:09:47 | 000,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Saved Games
[2013/03/14 15:09:47 | 000,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Pictures
[2013/03/14 15:09:47 | 000,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Music
[2013/03/14 15:09:47 | 000,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Links
[2013/03/14 15:09:47 | 000,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Favorites
[2013/03/14 15:09:47 | 000,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Downloads
[2013/03/14 15:09:47 | 000,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Documents
[2013/03/14 15:09:47 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Documents\Visual Studio 2010
[2013/03/14 09:17:25 | 000,518,144 | ---- | C] (SteelWerX) -- C:\Windows\SWREG.exe
[2013/03/14 09:17:25 | 000,406,528 | ---- | C] (SteelWerX) -- C:\Windows\SWSC.exe
[2013/03/14 09:17:25 | 000,060,416 | ---- | C] (NirSoft) -- C:\Windows\NIRCMD.exe
[2013/03/14 09:14:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Qoobox
[2013/03/14 09:13:50 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Windows\erdnt
[2013/03/13 17:15:17 | 000,096,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\mshtmled.dll
[2013/03/13 17:15:16 | 000,073,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\mshtmled.dll
[2013/03/13 17:15:15 | 000,248,320 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\ieui.dll
[2013/03/13 17:15:15 | 000,176,640 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ieui.dll
[2013/03/13 17:15:15 | 000,173,056 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\ieUnatt.exe
[2013/03/13 17:15:14 | 000,237,056 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\url.dll
[2013/03/13 17:15:14 | 000,231,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\url.dll
[2013/03/13 17:15:14 | 000,142,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ieUnatt.exe
[2013/03/13 17:15:12 | 001,494,528 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\inetcpl.cpl
[2013/03/13 17:15:12 | 001,427,968 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\inetcpl.cpl
[2013/03/13 17:15:11 | 002,312,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\jscript9.dll
[2013/03/13 17:15:11 | 000,729,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\msfeeds.dll
[2013/03/13 17:15:08 | 000,816,640 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\jscript.dll
[2013/03/13 17:15:08 | 000,717,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\jscript.dll
[2013/03/13 17:15:08 | 000,599,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\vbscript.dll
[2013/03/13 11:17:33 | 016,486,616 | ---- | C] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerInstaller.exe
[2013/03/11 08:13:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox
[2013/02/27 18:07:16 | 002,776,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\msmpeg2vdec.dll
[2013/02/27 18:07:16 | 002,284,544 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\msmpeg2vdec.dll
[2013/02/27 18:07:16 | 000,221,184 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\UIAnimation.dll
[2013/02/27 18:07:16 | 000,187,392 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\UIAnimation.dll
[2013/02/27 18:07:09 | 000,465,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\WMPhoto.dll
[2013/02/27 18:07:09 | 000,417,792 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\WMPhoto.dll
[2013/02/27 18:07:03 | 002,565,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\d3d10warp.dll
[2013/02/27 18:07:03 | 000,522,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\XpsGdiConverter.dll
[2013/02/27 18:07:03 | 000,194,560 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\d3d10_1.dll
[2013/02/27 18:07:03 | 000,010,752 | -H-- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l1-1-0.dll
[2013/02/27 18:07:03 | 000,010,752 | -H-- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l1-1-0.dll
[2013/02/27 18:07:03 | 000,009,728 | -H-- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l1-1-0.dll
[2013/02/27 18:07:03 | 000,009,728 | -H-- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l1-1-0.dll
[2013/02/27 18:07:03 | 000,003,584 | -H-- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l2-1-0.dll
[2013/02/27 18:07:03 | 000,003,584 | -H-- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l2-1-0.dll
[2013/02/27 18:07:03 | 000,002,560 | -H-- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-downlevel-normaliz-l1-1-0.dll
[2013/02/27 18:07:03 | 000,002,560 | -H-- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\api-ms-win-downlevel-normaliz-l1-1-0.dll
[2013/02/27 18:07:02 | 000,364,544 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\XpsGdiConverter.dll
[2013/02/27 18:07:02 | 000,004,096 | -H-- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-downlevel-user32-l1-1-0.dll
[2013/02/27 18:07:02 | 000,003,072 | -H-- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-downlevel-version-l1-1-0.dll
[2013/02/27 18:07:02 | 000,003,072 | -H-- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\api-ms-win-downlevel-version-l1-1-0.dll
[2013/02/27 18:07:02 | 000,003,072 | -H-- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-downlevel-shell32-l1-1-0.dll
[2013/02/27 18:07:02 | 000,003,072 | -H-- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\api-ms-win-downlevel-shell32-l1-1-0.dll
[2013/02/27 18:07:01 | 000,005,632 | -H-- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l2-1-0.dll
[2013/02/27 18:07:01 | 000,005,632 | -H-- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l2-1-0.dll
[2013/02/27 18:07:01 | 000,005,632 | -H-- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-downlevel-ole32-l1-1-0.dll
[2013/02/27 18:07:01 | 000,005,632 | -H-- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\api-ms-win-downlevel-ole32-l1-1-0.dll
[2013/02/27 18:07:01 | 000,004,096 | -H-- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\api-ms-win-downlevel-user32-l1-1-0.dll
[2013/02/27 18:07:00 | 000,363,008 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\dxgi.dll
[2013/02/27 18:06:59 | 001,504,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\d3d11.dll
[2013/02/27 18:06:59 | 000,648,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\d3d10level9.dll
[2013/02/27 18:06:59 | 000,333,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\d3d10_1core.dll
[2013/02/27 18:06:59 | 000,296,960 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\d3d10core.dll
[2013/02/27 18:06:58 | 001,887,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\d3d11.dll
[2013/02/27 18:06:58 | 001,682,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\XpsPrint.dll
[2013/02/27 18:06:58 | 001,643,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\DWrite.dll
[2013/02/27 18:06:58 | 001,238,528 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\d3d10.dll
[2013/02/27 18:06:58 | 001,158,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\XpsPrint.dll
[2013/02/27 18:06:58 | 000,245,248 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\WindowsCodecsExt.dll
[2013/02/27 18:06:57 | 003,928,064 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\d2d1.dll
[2013/02/27 18:06:57 | 001,424,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\WindowsCodecs.dll

========== Files - Modified Within 30 Days ==========


----------



## teji (Mar 14, 2013)

File not found -- C:\Windows\SysNative\
[2013/03/27 15:25:00 | 000,000,956 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-1677UA.job
[2013/03/27 15:21:00 | 000,000,944 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2634UA.job
[2013/03/27 15:17:20 | 000,000,830 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
[2013/03/27 15:03:18 | 000,000,914 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
[2013/03/27 14:25:00 | 000,000,904 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-1677Core.job
[2013/03/27 12:56:00 | 000,000,528 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task d2101d44-a6df-4594-b0cb-e51e64109989.job
[2013/03/27 10:20:17 | 000,764,130 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Desktop\OTL.zip
[2013/03/27 09:08:06 | 000,000,910 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
[2013/03/27 08:38:09 | 000,020,496 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-1.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
[2013/03/27 08:38:09 | 000,020,496 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-0.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
[2013/03/27 08:24:17 | 000,067,584 | --S- | M] () -- C:\Windows\bootstat.dat
[2013/03/27 08:23:23 | 3013,521,408 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\hiberfil.sys
[2013/03/26 16:58:36 | 001,187,350 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Desktop\signed.pdf
[2013/03/26 16:46:51 | 000,182,256 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Desktop\Tajinder Singh Ownership Papers.zip
[2013/03/26 16:17:45 | 000,000,512 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Desktop\MBR.dat
[2013/03/26 15:12:56 | 000,000,478 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Desktop\test.html
[2013/03/26 15:08:40 | 000,977,786 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\PerfStringBackup.INI
[2013/03/26 15:08:40 | 000,800,018 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\perfh009.dat
[2013/03/26 15:08:40 | 000,172,096 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\perfc009.dat
[2013/03/26 10:04:28 | 000,000,027 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\etc\hosts
[2013/03/26 09:35:53 | 000,001,476 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Desktop\username123.exe.lnk
[2013/03/26 09:20:37 | 004,745,728 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Desktop\aswMBR.exe
[2013/03/26 08:49:16 | 000,002,021 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Adobe Reader XI.lnk
[2013/03/22 13:41:13 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\config.nt
[2013/03/21 15:56:28 | 000,049,411 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Desktop\20130321145404626.pdf
[2013/03/21 02:00:00 | 000,000,528 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task 05d65554-687d-450f-95bb-c6ceb8373b1d.job
[2013/03/20 20:21:00 | 000,000,892 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2634Core.job
[2013/03/20 16:06:31 | 000,001,456 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\Adobe Save for Web 12.0 Prefs
[2013/03/20 12:56:31 | 000,001,810 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\SUPERAntiSpyware Free Edition.lnk
[2013/03/15 10:53:08 | 000,039,192 | ---- | M] (Greatis Software) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\Partizan.exe
[2013/03/15 10:41:42 | 000,000,002 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\Windows\winstart.bat
[2013/03/15 10:41:42 | 000,000,002 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\AUTOEXEC.NT
[2013/03/15 08:47:22 | 000,095,648 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\WindowsAccessBridge-32.dll
[2013/03/15 08:47:21 | 000,861,088 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\npDeployJava1.dll
[2013/03/15 08:47:21 | 000,782,240 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\deployJava1.dll
[2013/03/15 08:47:21 | 000,262,560 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\javaws.exe
[2013/03/15 08:47:21 | 000,174,496 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\javaw.exe
[2013/03/15 08:47:21 | 000,174,496 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\java.exe
[2013/03/14 17:55:43 | 000,001,443 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Launch Internet Explorer Browser.lnk
[2013/03/14 17:10:39 | 000,002,002 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Documents\Default.rdp
[2013/03/14 15:14:23 | 000,002,285 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Google Chrome.lnk
[2013/03/14 15:13:48 | 000,001,107 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Microsoft Outlook.lnk
[2013/03/13 14:06:28 | 000,002,185 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Google Chrome.lnk
[2013/03/13 11:17:41 | 000,693,976 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerApp.exe
[2013/03/13 11:17:41 | 000,073,432 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
[2013/03/13 11:17:33 | 016,486,616 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerInstaller.exe
[2013/03/06 18:33:21 | 001,025,808 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswSnx.sys
[2013/03/06 18:33:21 | 000,377,920 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswSP.sys
[2013/03/06 18:33:21 | 000,178,624 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswVmm.sys
[2013/03/06 18:33:21 | 000,065,336 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswRvrt.sys
[2013/03/06 18:33:20 | 000,080,816 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys
[2013/03/06 18:33:20 | 000,033,400 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys
[2013/03/06 18:32:51 | 000,041,664 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Windows\avastSS.scr
[2013/03/06 18:32:22 | 000,287,840 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\aswBoot.exe

========== Files Created - No Company Name ==========

File not found -- C:\Windows\SysNative\
[2013/03/27 10:20:17 | 000,764,130 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Desktop\OTL.zip
[2013/03/26 16:58:36 | 001,187,350 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Desktop\signed.pdf
[2013/03/26 16:46:49 | 000,182,256 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Desktop\Tajinder Singh Ownership Papers.zip
[2013/03/26 12:46:49 | 000,000,478 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Desktop\test.html
[2013/03/26 09:46:47 | 000,000,512 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Desktop\MBR.dat
[2013/03/26 09:35:53 | 000,001,476 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Desktop\username123.exe.lnk
[2013/03/26 08:49:16 | 000,002,441 | ---- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Adobe Reader XI.lnk
[2013/03/26 08:49:16 | 000,002,021 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Adobe Reader XI.lnk
[2013/03/22 13:41:13 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\config.nt
[2013/03/21 15:56:28 | 000,049,411 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Desktop\20130321145404626.pdf
[2013/03/20 15:41:15 | 000,001,456 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\Adobe Save for Web 12.0 Prefs
[2013/03/20 12:56:47 | 000,000,528 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task d2101d44-a6df-4594-b0cb-e51e64109989.job
[2013/03/20 12:56:46 | 000,000,528 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task 05d65554-687d-450f-95bb-c6ceb8373b1d.job
[2013/03/20 12:56:31 | 000,001,810 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\SUPERAntiSpyware Free Edition.lnk
[2013/03/15 10:41:42 | 000,000,002 | RHS- | C] () -- C:\Windows\winstart.bat
[2013/03/15 10:41:42 | 000,000,002 | RHS- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\AUTOEXEC.NT
[2013/03/14 17:55:55 | 000,011,313 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\default.gskin
[2013/03/14 17:55:43 | 000,001,443 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Launch Internet Explorer Browser.lnk
[2013/03/14 15:42:55 | 000,002,002 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Documents\Default.rdp
[2013/03/14 15:13:48 | 000,001,107 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Microsoft Outlook.lnk
[2013/03/14 15:12:01 | 000,001,415 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Internet Explorer (64-bit).lnk
[2013/03/14 15:11:12 | 000,001,449 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Internet Explorer.lnk
[2013/03/14 15:11:11 | 000,002,285 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Google Chrome.lnk
[2013/03/14 15:09:51 | 000,001,304 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Server Manager.lnk
[2013/03/14 15:09:51 | 000,000,290 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Shows Desktop.lnk
[2013/03/14 15:09:51 | 000,000,272 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Window Switcher.lnk
[2013/03/14 09:17:25 | 000,256,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\PEV.exe
[2013/03/14 09:17:25 | 000,208,896 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\MBR.exe
[2013/03/14 09:17:25 | 000,098,816 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\sed.exe
[2013/03/14 09:17:25 | 000,080,412 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\grep.exe
[2013/03/14 09:17:25 | 000,068,096 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\zip.exe
[2013/03/04 09:46:12 | 000,178,624 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswVmm.sys
[2013/03/04 09:46:11 | 000,065,336 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswRvrt.sys
[2013/01/25 11:15:49 | 001,187,697 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\unins000.exe
[2013/01/25 11:15:49 | 000,001,261 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\unins000.dat
[2012/02/28 10:11:02 | 000,000,004 | RHS- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\sysqcl1129139270.dat
[2012/02/23 15:53:18 | 000,155,136 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\AI_ContextMenu.dll
[2012/01/09 13:52:03 | 003,596,288 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\qt-dx331.dll
[2012/01/07 10:22:00 | 000,172,032 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\libbluray.dll
[2012/01/07 10:21:50 | 006,366,094 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\avcodec-lav-53.dll
[2012/01/07 10:21:50 | 001,007,151 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\avformat-lav-53.dll
[2012/01/07 10:21:50 | 000,354,979 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\swscale-lav-2.dll
[2012/01/07 10:21:50 | 000,203,306 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\avutil-lav-51.dll
[2012/01/07 10:21:50 | 000,138,727 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\avfilter-lav-2.dll
[2011/12/23 11:05:57 | 000,000,034 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\Converter_sysquict.dat
[2011/12/23 11:05:25 | 000,164,352 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\unrar.dll
[2011/12/19 02:29:40 | 000,644,608 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\xvidcore.dll
[2011/12/19 02:27:16 | 000,236,544 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\xvidvfw.dll
[2011/09/23 12:34:00 | 000,083,968 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\UnGins.exe
[2011/09/02 10:02:29 | 000,370,128 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\mlfcache.dat
[2011/08/29 15:52:25 | 000,000,162 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\ODBC.INI
[2011/06/06 13:59:18 | 000,001,025 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\sysprs7.dll
[2011/06/06 13:59:18 | 000,001,025 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\clauth2.dll
[2011/06/06 13:59:18 | 000,001,025 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\clauth1.dll
[2011/06/06 13:59:18 | 000,000,205 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\lsprst7.dll
[2011/06/06 13:59:18 | 000,000,073 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ssprs.dll
[2011/06/06 13:59:18 | 000,000,021 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SurCode.INI
[2011/05/19 10:20:02 | 000,000,524 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\pear.ini
[2011/05/13 11:53:52 | 002,340,992 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\BootMan.exe
[2011/05/13 11:53:52 | 000,086,408 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\setupempdrv03.exe
[2011/05/13 11:53:52 | 000,018,048 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\EuEpmGdi.dll
[2011/05/13 11:53:52 | 000,014,216 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\epmntdrv.sys
[2011/05/13 11:53:52 | 000,008,456 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\EuGdiDrv.sys
[2011/05/11 10:50:55 | 000,000,334 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\Brpfx04a.ini
[2011/05/11 10:50:55 | 000,000,094 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\brpcfx.ini
[2011/05/11 10:50:41 | 000,000,410 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\BRWMARK.INI
[2011/05/11 10:49:32 | 000,106,496 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\BrMuSNMP.dll
[2011/05/11 10:49:29 | 000,045,056 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\BRTCPCON.DLL
[2011/05/11 10:49:26 | 000,000,114 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\BRLMW03A.INI
[2010/10/08 10:36:47 | 000,000,008 | RHS- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\ntuser.pol

========== ZeroAccess Check ==========

[2011/11/17 02:41:18 | 000,002,048 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\{9581ed23-bd50-71d9-7326-299df27d9821}\@
[2011/11/17 02:41:18 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\Windows\Installer\{9581ed23-bd50-71d9-7326-299df27d9821}\L
[2013/01/25 15:09:16 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\Windows\Installer\{9581ed23-bd50-71d9-7326-299df27d9821}\U
[2012/07/19 12:55:36 | 000,002,048 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\Users\koneswaran.thurai\AppData\Local\{9581ed23-bd50-71d9-7326-299df27d9821}\@
[2011/11/17 02:41:18 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\Users\koneswaran.thurai\AppData\Local\{9581ed23-bd50-71d9-7326-299df27d9821}\L
[2011/11/17 02:41:18 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\Users\koneswaran.thurai\AppData\Local\{9581ed23-bd50-71d9-7326-299df27d9821}\U
[2009/07/14 00:55:00 | 000,000,227 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\Windows\assembly\desktop.in0

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32] /64

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Wow6432node\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\clsid\{fbeb8a05-beee-4442-804e-409d6c4515e9}\InProcServer32] /64

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Wow6432node\clsid\{fbeb8a05-beee-4442-804e-409d6c4515e9}\InProcServer32]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32] /64
"" = C:\Windows\SysNative\shell32.dll -- [2012/06/09 01:43:10 | 014,172,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Apartment

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Wow6432Node\Classes\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32]
"" = %SystemRoot%\system32\shell32.dll -- [2012/06/09 00:41:00 | 012,873,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Apartment

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{5839FCA9-774D-42A1-ACDA-D6A79037F57F}\InProcServer32] /64
"" = C:\Windows\SysNative\wbem\fastprox.dll -- [2009/07/13 21:40:51 | 000,909,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Free

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Wow6432Node\Classes\clsid\{5839FCA9-774D-42A1-ACDA-D6A79037F57F}\InProcServer32]
"" = %systemroot%\system32\wbem\fastprox.dll -- [2010/11/20 08:19:02 | 000,606,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Free

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{F3130CDB-AA52-4C3A-AB32-85FFC23AF9C1}\InProcServer32] /64
"" = C:\Windows\SysNative\wbem\wbemess.dll -- [2009/07/13 21:41:56 | 000,505,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Both

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Wow6432Node\Classes\clsid\{F3130CDB-AA52-4C3A-AB32-85FFC23AF9C1}\InProcServer32]

========== LOP Check ==========

[2012/03/30 14:43:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\administrator\AppData\Roaming\TeamViewer
[2010/10/08 10:23:20 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\administrator\AppData\Roaming\uTorrent
[2012/02/02 13:21:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\koneswaran.thurai\AppData\Roaming\Devart
[2011/12/20 10:44:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\koneswaran.thurai\AppData\Roaming\Nokia
[2011/12/20 10:44:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\koneswaran.thurai\AppData\Roaming\PC Suite
[2011/12/09 10:51:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\koneswaran.thurai\AppData\Roaming\Softland
[2012/07/19 12:52:21 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\koneswaran.thurai\AppData\Roaming\SPE
[2012/06/26 16:18:07 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\koneswaran.thurai\AppData\Roaming\StageManager.BD092818F67280F4B42B04877600987F0111B594.1
[2012/12/05 18:10:30 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\koneswaran.thurai\AppData\Roaming\TeamViewer
[2012/01/13 16:58:03 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\koneswaran.thurai\AppData\Roaming\TeraCopy
[2012/07/24 16:54:10 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\koneswaran.thurai\AppData\Roaming\Thunderbird
[2012/12/05 18:10:27 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\koneswaran.thurai\AppData\Roaming\uTorrent
[2011/12/22 17:19:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\koneswaran.thurai\AppData\Roaming\Xilisoft
[2011/02/09 10:01:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\AVG10
[2011/09/23 11:01:10 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\com.adobe.dmp.contentviewer
[2011/06/03 14:11:30 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\com.adobe.ExMan
[2011/09/23 11:00:33 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\com.adobe.WidgetBrowser.E7BED6E5DDA59983786DD72EBFA46B1598278E07.1
[2011/09/02 09:26:22 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\Contact Sms Transfer
[2011/04/06 15:35:57 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\Devart
[2012/02/29 07:54:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\FileZilla
[2011/09/02 09:26:14 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\GetRightToGo
[2011/03/15 15:44:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\gtk-2.0
[2011/03/21 09:50:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\IrfanView
[2011/09/02 09:25:34 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\MobileSyncBrowser
[2011/08/16 10:31:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\MySQL
[2011/10/21 16:11:23 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\PACE Anti-Piracy
[2011/12/20 15:00:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\PC Suite
[2011/04/07 14:57:00 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\Radmin
[2011/12/16 01:13:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\Softland
[2011/07/22 12:22:53 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\sqlitestudio
[2012/02/29 11:44:17 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\TeamViewer
[2011/12/27 15:53:37 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\TeraCopy
[2011/09/23 13:04:14 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\uTorrent
[2010/12/22 16:11:24 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\Vso
[2013/03/20 13:03:12 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Roaming\Notepad++
[2013/03/20 15:45:11 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Roaming\StageManager.BD092818F67280F4B42B04877600987F0111B594.1
[2013/03/26 08:34:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Roaming\Thunderbird
[2013/03/21 15:03:55 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Roaming\uTorrent

========== Purity Check ==========

========== Custom Scans ==========

< %SYSTEMDRIVE%\*. >
[2013/03/26 10:22:31 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\$RECYCLE.BIN
[2011/09/26 14:41:28 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\AdobeTemp
[2011/09/02 10:01:29 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\BOOT
[2013/03/26 10:07:55 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\ComboFix
[2009/07/14 01:08:56 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings
[2010/10/08 10:39:58 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\inetpub
[2013/03/21 08:40:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\JRT
[2011/02/18 10:10:02 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Log
[2010/10/08 10:34:54 | 000,000,000 | R--D | M] -- C:\MSOCache
[2010/11/29 12:58:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\NiMet
[2011/12/22 17:12:18 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Output
[2011/12/23 11:06:32 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\output media
[2011/05/19 10:28:07 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\PEAR
[2010/11/16 16:29:22 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\PerfLogs
[2011/09/02 09:57:39 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Perl64
[2013/03/20 12:56:28 | 000,000,000 | R--D | M] -- C:\Program Files
[2013/03/26 08:49:05 | 000,000,000 | R--D | M] -- C:\Program Files (x86)
[2013/03/21 08:43:28 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\ProgramData
[2013/03/26 10:07:55 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Qoobox
[2010/10/07 03:11:05 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Recovery
[2011/10/11 10:28:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\SIWPortable
[2012/02/27 01:14:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Softland
[2011/01/26 10:27:20 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\SysinternalsSuite
[2013/03/27 15:51:10 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\System Volume Information
[2013/03/14 15:07:00 | 000,000,000 | R--D | M] -- C:\Users
[2013/03/26 10:04:34 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Windows

< %PROGRAMFILES%\*.exe >

< %LOCALAPPDATA%\*.exe >

< %windir%\Installer\*.* >
[2011/05/17 10:03:00 | 026,437,892 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1194014.msi
[2012/11/12 09:12:46 | 021,459,456 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\131e30be.msi
[2012/11/12 09:13:40 | 011,059,200 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\131e313c.msi
[2012/11/12 09:14:26 | 052,218,368 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\131e40d3.msi
[2012/11/12 09:19:53 | 026,722,816 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\131e4383.msi
[2012/08/21 20:12:54 | 033,240,064 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1488c8c8.msp
[2011/12/20 10:38:01 | 028,236,288 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\15bd44c.msi
[2011/12/20 10:38:02 | 024,828,928 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\15bd453.msi
[2010/10/19 14:40:37 | 000,692,224 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\15dcfcbe.msi
[2010/10/19 14:41:28 | 000,974,336 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\15de0fe0.msi
[2010/10/19 14:42:24 | 000,790,528 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\15de0feb.msi
[2010/10/19 14:42:37 | 000,759,808 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\15de0ff2.msi
[2010/10/19 14:43:52 | 002,447,872 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\15de0ff9.msi
[2010/10/19 14:45:23 | 000,668,160 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\15de1000.msi
[2010/10/19 14:45:29 | 000,660,480 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\15de1007.msi
[2010/10/19 14:45:39 | 000,713,728 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\15de100e.msi
[2010/10/19 14:49:25 | 000,772,096 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\15de1025.msi
[2010/10/19 14:54:18 | 017,529,856 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\15de1033.msi
[2010/10/19 14:54:22 | 000,650,752 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\15de103a.msi
[2010/10/19 14:56:40 | 000,650,752 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\15de1041.msi
[2010/10/19 14:59:00 | 000,650,752 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\15de1048.msi
[2010/10/19 15:03:11 | 000,778,240 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\15de1050.msi
[2010/10/19 15:03:41 | 000,905,216 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\15de1057.msi
[2010/10/19 15:05:24 | 020,184,576 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\15de1063.msi
[2011/04/28 09:57:38 | 002,721,280 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\15f3a9c8.msp
[2011/04/28 17:35:20 | 001,375,744 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\15f3a9d1.msp
[2011/07/26 17:49:10 | 003,447,808 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\15f3a9e8.msp
[2013/03/01 14:31:00 | 008,902,144 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\165f131.msi
[2012/02/17 08:45:24 | 002,299,392 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\166854ea.msp
[2012/03/15 13:12:48 | 003,172,864 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\16685502.msp
[2012/04/04 22:38:16 | 003,620,864 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\16685511.msp
[2011/12/15 14:54:16 | 039,732,736 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\16685536.msp
[2012/01/19 14:20:42 | 011,997,696 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\16685544.msp
[2012/04/23 10:30:22 | 003,445,760 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1668555b.msp
[2012/03/15 13:14:38 | 065,796,096 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\16685574.msp
[2012/03/15 13:15:20 | 009,949,184 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1668558e.msp
[2012/03/15 13:14:06 | 017,090,048 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\166855ae.msp
[2011/04/24 07:13:08 | 003,254,784 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\166d5eb7.msi
[2011/04/24 07:03:50 | 008,104,448 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\166d5ec9.msi
[2011/04/24 09:03:42 | 005,123,584 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\166d5f34.msp
[2011/04/24 09:04:04 | 003,368,448 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\166d5f80.msp
[2011/04/24 09:04:32 | 009,151,488 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\166d6001.msp
[2011/04/24 09:06:14 | 007,607,808 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\166d60a8.msp
[2011/04/24 09:05:46 | 024,985,088 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\166d60bc.msp
[2011/04/16 08:44:26 | 002,770,944 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\166d60d8.msi
[2011/03/17 18:50:18 | 000,304,128 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\166d60e0.msp
[2011/03/17 19:35:12 | 046,304,256 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\166d60f9.msp
[2011/04/23 21:41:44 | 285,707,264 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\166d611a.msp
[2011/04/27 08:36:42 | 014,359,552 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\166d6341.msp
[2011/03/17 19:37:50 | 001,758,720 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\166d635b.msp
[2011/04/19 04:54:14 | 000,227,328 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\166d6382.msi
[2011/03/04 13:28:44 | 023,081,472 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\166d63dd.msp
[2010/04/23 05:04:36 | 018,513,920 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\16d0db1.msi
[2013/02/25 16:22:02 | 010,563,584 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1974be6.msi
[2008/08/08 14:11:02 | 000,232,960 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1ce92e16.msi
[2009/07/12 12:16:26 | 000,223,232 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1ce92e1d.msi
[2010/02/15 08:00:18 | 009,291,776 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1ce92e24.msi
[2012/10/20 19:22:02 | 041,466,880 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1d0b211.msp
[2012/11/15 15:39:56 | 003,446,784 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1d0b229.msp
[2012/10/20 19:01:40 | 000,253,440 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1d0b240.msp
[2012/10/20 19:02:48 | 018,844,672 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1d0b258.msp
[2012/10/20 19:19:02 | 016,822,272 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1d0b26a.msp
[2012/09/24 19:51:42 | 010,183,680 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1d0b278.msp
[2012/09/24 19:50:58 | 000,450,048 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1d0b282.msp
[2012/09/24 19:51:36 | 016,920,576 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1d0b28d.msp
[2012/09/07 11:59:42 | 001,930,752 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1d25a42.msp
[2012/11/17 10:36:10 | 003,865,600 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1d25a57.msp
[2012/10/10 05:44:54 | 012,961,280 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1d25a82.msp
[2013/01/02 19:25:06 | 003,445,760 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1d25aa1.msp
[2012/12/08 12:44:46 | 009,755,648 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1d908a8.msp
[2013/01/11 02:46:02 | 012,806,656 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1d908c3.msp
[2013/01/25 01:48:46 | 027,496,448 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1d908d6.msp
[2013/03/13 17:13:20 | 053,209,600 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1d908e6.msp
[2013/02/14 09:55:28 | 003,447,296 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1d908fd.msp
[2013/01/09 12:39:02 | 019,780,096 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1d9090b.msp
[2013/02/14 09:55:24 | 003,354,112 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1d90925.msp
[2013/01/17 15:19:26 | 000,468,992 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1d9093d.msp
[2013/02/14 09:55:52 | 016,839,168 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1d90946.msp
[2011/12/12 13:21:31 | 002,398,720 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1dc4fc6a.msi
[2011/12/12 13:21:31 | 000,502,272 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1dc4fc71.msi
[2011/12/12 13:21:35 | 000,503,296 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1dc4fc78.msi
[2011/12/12 13:21:35 | 000,502,272 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1dc4fc7f.msi
[2011/12/12 13:21:39 | 000,514,048 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1dc4fc86.msi
[2011/12/12 13:21:38 | 000,518,144 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1dc4fc8e.msi
[2011/12/12 13:21:35 | 000,507,904 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1dc4fc96.msi
[2011/12/12 13:21:35 | 000,502,272 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1dc4fc9d.msi
[2011/12/12 13:21:41 | 001,935,360 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1dc4fca4.msi
[2011/12/12 13:21:47 | 000,847,872 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1dc4fcad.msi
[2011/12/12 13:21:48 | 006,180,352 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1dc4fcbf.msi
[2009/04/14 05:50:22 | 005,191,680 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\20e9236b.msp
[2009/04/04 18:09:34 | 015,190,016 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\20e92373.msp
[2009/04/04 18:05:54 | 007,999,488 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\20e923ac.msp
[2009/04/04 18:10:08 | 009,926,144 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\20e923b8.msp
[2009/04/04 18:10:16 | 007,888,384 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\20e923c3.msp
[2009/04/04 18:10:24 | 001,282,560 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\20e923cc.msp
[2009/04/04 18:10:00 | 008,571,904 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\20e923d7.msp
[2009/04/04 18:09:10 | 099,640,832 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\20e924d0.msp
[2009/02/25 20:08:18 | 008,311,808 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\20e924de.msp
[2009/04/14 05:51:24 | 001,303,040 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\20e924e8.msp
[2009/04/14 05:16:52 | 015,166,464 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\20e924f4.msp
[2011/03/17 21:00:20 | 000,090,624 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\20e924fd.msp
[2011/11/01 13:34:26 | 001,169,920 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\212ed6ba.msp
[2012/04/01 16:27:42 | 003,448,832 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\212ed6d2.msp
[2012/02/09 07:27:14 | 000,231,424 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\212ed6ea.msp
[2012/03/07 15:02:58 | 001,908,224 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\212ed6f4.msp
[2012/03/07 15:03:04 | 026,386,944 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\212ed712.msp
[2012/03/23 14:59:02 | 007,899,648 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\212ed721.msp
[2012/03/21 05:29:28 | 000,133,120 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\212ed729.msp
[2012/03/21 05:30:10 | 001,868,288 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\212ed742.msp
[2012/01/22 10:20:42 | 001,707,520 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\212ed74d.msp
[2011/04/28 21:35:32 | 522,330,112 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\21c0f29.msp
[2011/04/28 21:27:50 | 000,826,880 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\21c0f31.msp
[2011/04/28 21:34:30 | 010,677,760 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\21c0f45.msp
[2011/04/29 00:20:26 | 011,031,552 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\21c0f59.msp
[2011/04/29 00:23:12 | 017,731,584 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\21c0f6f.msp
[2011/02/03 17:20:40 | 005,349,888 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\21e4dc.msi
[2011/02/03 17:20:59 | 004,081,152 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\21e4e3.msi
[2011/02/03 17:26:29 | 007,248,148 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\21e502.msi
[2011/02/03 17:22:16 | 001,198,080 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\21e583.msi
[2011/11/22 01:42:40 | 033,189,888 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\22d87db3.msp
[2011/04/28 21:27:20 | 002,925,056 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2351b0.msp
[2011/04/28 21:28:40 | 029,734,400 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2351c4.msp
[2011/04/28 21:27:14 | 004,032,512 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2351d5.msp
[2011/04/28 21:28:04 | 016,704,512 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2351e9.msp
[2012/01/05 07:16:10 | 009,945,088 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2393cc9.msp
[2012/01/25 02:33:00 | 003,444,224 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2393ce1.msp
[2011/11/18 20:07:08 | 008,598,528 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2393cf9.msp
[2011/10/26 17:36:14 | 002,829,312 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2393d0d.msp
[2013/02/19 09:56:20 | 000,026,112 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2475f2.msi
[2011/03/25 09:16:38 | 005,135,872 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\24e123f.msp
[2011/04/13 11:48:16 | 035,326,464 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\24e1259.msp
[2010/10/08 11:07:59 | 001,850,368 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\271403.msi
[2010/10/08 11:10:15 | 000,224,768 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\271411.msi
[2010/10/08 11:12:25 | 000,176,640 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\271420.msi
[2010/10/08 11:29:58 | 005,481,472 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\27143a.msi
[2010/10/08 11:31:04 | 001,089,536 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\27146d.msi
[2009/07/19 10:08:44 | 002,081,792 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\271482.msi
[2010/10/08 11:57:27 | 000,765,952 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\271526.msi
[2010/10/08 11:57:33 | 001,810,432 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\27152f.msi
[2010/10/08 12:00:04 | 004,246,052 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\27155d.msi
[2010/10/08 11:58:21 | 000,618,496 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\271564.msi
[2010/10/08 11:58:22 | 000,157,184 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\27157b.msp
[2010/10/08 11:58:46 | 006,391,296 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\271582.msi
[2010/10/08 12:02:59 | 021,217,792 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\271589.msi
[2010/06/29 11:04:48 | 000,121,344 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\271590.msi
[2010/06/18 12:45:28 | 000,616,960 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\271597.msi
[2010/10/08 12:09:25 | 102,657,536 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\27159e.msi
[2010/11/19 14:37:52 | 003,445,248 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\27f3d9a4.msp
[2010/07/22 03:44:52 | 000,248,832 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\27f3d9bc.msp
[2010/11/11 01:38:42 | 001,423,872 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\27f3d9db.msp
[2010/11/11 01:38:44 | 000,986,624 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\27f3d9dc.msp
[2010/11/11 01:38:48 | 001,068,032 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\27f3d9dd.msp
[2010/11/11 01:36:42 | 014,808,064 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\27f3d9f6.msp
[2010/10/10 14:13:16 | 009,295,360 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\27f3da0f.msp
[2011/02/11 08:59:10 | 023,633,408 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2f1603.msp
[2010/10/22 21:11:52 | 001,800,192 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2f1619.msp
[2010/10/22 21:11:54 | 000,126,976 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2f1621.msp
[2011/01/11 09:19:42 | 000,226,816 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2f162a.msi
[2011/11/01 14:34:30 | 002,531,840 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2fa6e68.msp
[2011/10/16 15:38:00 | 086,947,840 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2fa6e80.msp
[2011/10/16 15:43:36 | 009,946,112 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2fa6f28.msp
[2011/10/26 23:49:10 | 010,039,296 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2fa6f32.msp
[2011/10/26 23:48:30 | 009,682,944 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2fa6f3a.msp
[2011/10/26 23:49:04 | 016,738,816 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2fa6f43.msp
[2011/12/01 17:28:18 | 003,450,368 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2fa6f5b.msp
[2011/10/16 15:28:20 | 000,873,472 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2fa6f73.msp
[2011/10/26 23:47:02 | 002,120,192 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2fa6f8b.msp
[2012/09/20 11:52:10 | 001,866,240 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\30e61261.msp
[2012/09/20 11:52:16 | 019,811,328 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\30e61287.msp
[2012/09/20 11:25:12 | 022,833,152 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\30e612a4.msp
[2012/09/20 11:24:18 | 045,947,904 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\30e612c7.msp
[2012/09/06 11:16:24 | 025,810,944 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\30e612e0.msp
[2012/09/25 13:35:30 | 007,695,360 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\30e612ee.msp
[2012/10/03 16:51:24 | 012,647,936 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\30e61307.msp
[2012/09/10 10:35:36 | 015,580,672 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\30e61326.msp
[2012/10/25 00:39:34 | 003,445,760 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\30e6133d.msp
[2012/09/20 11:24:10 | 005,719,552 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\30e61355.msp
[2011/07/29 01:08:52 | 002,323,456 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3153c6.msi
[2008/09/30 21:07:10 | 006,042,112 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\32b3c330.msi
[2012/05/17 03:01:34 | 003,447,808 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3ecd89d.msp
[2012/03/15 14:26:06 | 004,212,736 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3ecd8a8.msp
[2012/04/22 22:46:00 | 001,187,328 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3ecd8b2.msp
[2010/10/13 10:51:45 | 000,807,424 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3ed066d.msi
[2011/09/15 19:37:28 | 016,691,712 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f232bd.msp
[2011/09/15 19:34:14 | 008,499,712 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f232f4.msp
[2011/09/15 19:38:04 | 010,838,528 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f23300.msp
[2011/09/15 19:39:22 | 011,163,136 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f2330d.msp
[2011/09/15 19:40:36 | 007,959,552 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f23318.msp
[2011/09/15 19:37:56 | 009,186,816 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f23322.msp
[2011/09/15 19:35:02 | 106,095,104 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f23419.msp
[2011/10/26 23:45:38 | 065,383,936 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f4faaf.msp
[2010/10/27 15:27:22 | 003,450,368 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f5972b.msp
[2010/10/22 22:07:14 | 019,694,080 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f59743.msp
[2011/09/12 21:00:34 | 000,186,368 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f7ee7d.msi
[2011/03/29 04:29:42 | 000,757,760 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f7ee84.msi
[2011/03/29 05:24:22 | 005,811,200 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f7ee8b.msi
[2011/03/28 18:45:18 | 172,586,496 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f7eebf.msp
[2011/03/28 19:34:28 | 045,594,624 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f7eec0.msp
[2011/03/28 19:00:22 | 198,917,120 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f7f343.msp
[2011/03/28 19:17:38 | 063,804,416 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f7f344.msp
[2011/03/28 19:29:06 | 018,704,384 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f7f345.msp
[2011/03/28 18:36:42 | 022,998,528 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f7f385.msp
[2011/03/29 05:29:12 | 004,144,640 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f7f3b8.msi
[2011/03/29 03:10:10 | 003,137,536 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f7f3c2.msi
[2011/03/29 02:32:22 | 005,068,800 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f7f3e9.msi
[2011/03/28 23:19:48 | 003,215,872 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f7f40d.msi
[2011/03/29 01:09:30 | 010,983,936 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f7f444.msi
[2011/03/29 01:52:56 | 016,460,800 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f7f4b4.msi
[2011/03/28 23:52:52 | 003,469,312 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f7f505.msi
[2011/03/29 00:30:14 | 003,589,632 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f7f51f.msi
[2011/03/29 06:36:44 | 000,142,848 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f7f543.msi
[2011/03/28 22:18:20 | 001,222,656 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f7f75a.msi
[2011/02/20 04:59:54 | 000,519,680 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f7f76b.msi
[2011/03/29 03:51:04 | 000,742,400 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f7f80a.msi
[2011/03/28 23:13:50 | 000,155,648 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f7f82a.msi
[2011/03/28 23:16:52 | 000,169,472 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f7f869.msi
[2011/03/28 23:06:16 | 000,175,616 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f7f88f.msi
[2011/03/28 23:08:46 | 000,188,928 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f7f8d4.msi
[2010/10/08 10:34:54 | 003,702,272 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3fe81ff.msi
[2010/10/08 10:34:54 | 000,868,864 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3fe8205.msi
[2010/10/08 10:34:56 | 002,503,680 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3fe820b.msi
[2010/10/08 10:35:09 | 002,506,240 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3fe8211.msi
[2010/10/08 10:35:12 | 002,507,776 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3fe8217.msi
[2010/10/08 10:35:12 | 002,865,664 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3fe821d.msi
[2010/10/08 10:35:30 | 000,881,152 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3fe8223.msi
[2010/10/08 10:35:26 | 000,885,760 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3fe8229.msi
[2010/10/08 10:35:15 | 000,875,520 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3fe822f.msi
[2010/10/08 10:35:15 | 000,868,864 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3fe8235.msi
[2010/10/08 10:35:33 | 002,503,680 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3fe823b.msi
[2010/10/08 10:35:36 | 003,124,224 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3fe8241.msi
[2010/10/08 10:35:39 | 002,517,504 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3fe8248.msi
[2010/10/08 10:35:39 | 000,868,864 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3fe824e.msi
[2010/10/08 10:35:44 | 000,873,984 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3fe8254.msi
[2010/10/08 10:35:44 | 002,513,920 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3fe825a.msi
[2010/10/08 10:35:45 | 002,522,624 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3fe8260.msi
[2010/10/08 10:35:53 | 001,992,192 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3fe8267.msi
[2010/10/08 10:36:01 | 027,532,288 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3fe8273.msi
[2010/10/08 10:53:04 | 001,901,056 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3fe827a.msi
[2010/10/08 10:54:01 | 000,872,448 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3fe8280.msi
[2012/09/09 10:20:04 | 003,136,000 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\409bd043.msp
[2012/09/20 10:26:08 | 003,452,928 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\409bd05b.msp
[2012/07/27 18:55:16 | 007,068,672 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\409bd064.msp
[2012/07/19 02:43:30 | 041,454,592 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\409bd07f.msp
[2011/05/18 23:06:22 | 038,672,896 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\4b94a6f.msp
[2011/04/06 23:12:06 | 194,340,864 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\4b94aae.msp
[2011/12/26 07:24:12 | 008,835,072 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\4e1ba3c.msp
[2012/10/30 06:42:14 | 000,163,840 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\502d77e.msi
[2012/10/30 06:42:14 | 004,028,928 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\502d77f.msp
[2012/10/30 06:42:14 | 000,177,664 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\502d7b3.msi
[2012/10/30 06:42:14 | 004,637,184 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\502d7b4.msp
[2011/07/27 08:39:50 | 009,892,352 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\510c70d.msp
[2010/08/04 16:12:26 | 001,004,544 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\510c716.msp
[2010/07/23 02:03:24 | 000,338,432 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\510c725.msp
[2009/08/18 14:08:34 | 001,373,696 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\510c734.msp
[2009/05/26 19:53:56 | 000,579,072 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\510c742.msp
[2009/10/16 08:08:48 | 002,237,952 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\510c751.msp
[2009/07/27 05:31:24 | 003,738,624 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\510c760.msp
[2011/06/23 14:05:28 | 011,961,856 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\510c796.msp
[2010/08/04 16:13:04 | 000,686,080 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\510c7a5.msp
[2011/08/10 18:42:04 | 007,070,208 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\510c7b4.msp
[2011/04/29 13:28:40 | 001,995,264 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\510c7c3.msp
[2011/04/07 14:56:31 | 003,909,120 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\553ddfe.msi
[2010/09/18 16:07:42 | 003,171,328 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\59569c7.msi
[2010/09/18 16:18:46 | 002,667,008 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\5956b0b.msi
[2010/03/11 16:58:40 | 001,026,048 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\5d62deb.msi
[2010/03/11 16:58:40 | 002,328,064 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\5d62df9.msi
[2010/03/11 16:58:43 | 010,493,440 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\5d62e00.msi
[2010/03/19 13:00:19 | 000,250,880 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\5d62e09.msi
[2012/06/15 08:05:58 | 038,233,600 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\621175e.msi
[2013/01/11 14:21:49 | 020,185,088 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\6303ff8.msi
[2012/12/07 00:46:18 | 000,547,840 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\65a3ed3.msi
[2011/01/14 12:55:24 | 003,444,224 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\691b4c6.msp
[2012/04/11 04:55:34 | 000,041,472 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\6b75863.msi
[2012/04/11 09:17:04 | 027,504,128 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\6b7586b.msp
[2012/05/15 16:04:45 | 053,217,792 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\6b75874.msp
[2011/03/08 14:12:36 | 048,317,952 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\74adf4.msp
[2011/03/17 19:43:56 | 003,448,320 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\74ae0c.msp
[2011/01/14 11:50:28 | 046,292,480 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\74ae2e.msp
[2013/02/26 21:58:51 | 000,920,576 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\76af4.msi
[2011/02/16 03:47:52 | 003,446,272 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\76cde1.msp
[2011/01/14 12:53:28 | 009,680,896 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\76cdfa.msp
[2011/01/24 18:17:16 | 000,011,776 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\76ce03.msp
[2010/03/19 01:09:05 | 000,695,296 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8ae9c.msi
[2009/12/17 00:37:12 | 000,377,344 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8aea3.msi
[2010/03/19 11:40:13 | 000,269,824 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8aeaa.msi
[2010/03/19 17:46:10 | 008,565,760 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8aedc.msi
[2010/02/24 23:46:08 | 002,925,568 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8aee6.msi
[2010/02/24 23:46:05 | 001,912,832 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8aeed.msi
[2010/01/04 00:55:26 | 000,592,384 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8af2b.msi
[2010/03/11 16:58:26 | 003,164,160 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8af37.msi
[2010/02/24 23:46:00 | 003,653,120 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8af43.msi
[2010/03/11 16:58:35 | 006,492,160 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8af4a.msi
[2010/03/11 16:58:40 | 001,277,952 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8af51.msi
[2010/03/19 11:20:04 | 000,260,096 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8af58.msi
[2010/03/19 11:27:40 | 000,135,680 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8af5f.msi
[2009/12/05 02:18:12 | 004,121,600 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8af66.msi
[2010/03/19 08:04:36 | 000,287,744 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8b05e.msi
[2011/12/16 13:18:52 | 010,532,864 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8c4895c.msp
[2012/01/25 19:15:56 | 010,121,216 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\903e978.msp
[2012/02/29 23:54:52 | 003,448,320 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\903e992.msp
[2012/02/23 20:37:56 | 020,503,552 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\903e9ef.msp
[2012/08/29 22:37:20 | 003,449,344 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\908af47.msp
[2010/12/15 06:12:40 | 003,446,272 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\921dc50.msp
[2009/09/13 10:18:08 | 015,401,472 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\92680c2.msp
[2012/04/05 01:54:10 | 009,676,800 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\929769c.msp
[2012/04/05 01:55:02 | 003,826,688 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\92976b4.msp
[2012/06/20 02:07:22 | 002,121,728 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\92976cc.msp
[2012/06/20 01:28:22 | 005,803,008 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\92976e7.msp
[2012/06/20 02:03:00 | 003,446,784 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\92976ff.msp
[2012/06/19 12:54:40 | 002,239,488 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\929770e.msp
[2011/04/06 16:02:54 | 001,388,032 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\92bbd06.msi
[2012/07/04 08:00:48 | 018,848,256 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\9338e22.msp
[2012/07/04 08:17:40 | 009,759,232 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\9338e46.msp
[2012/07/18 15:53:36 | 010,937,344 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\9338e55.msp
[2012/07/04 07:59:40 | 000,253,440 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\9338e6d.msp
[2012/07/18 15:46:48 | 000,593,408 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\9338e7c.msp
[2012/07/25 16:59:06 | 011,032,064 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\9338e8b.msp
[2012/07/19 02:43:18 | 003,450,368 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\9338ea3.msp
[2012/07/04 08:03:10 | 000,450,048 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\9338eae.msp
[2012/06/26 18:03:12 | 003,875,840 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\9338eb8.msp
[2012/07/04 07:59:08 | 005,909,504 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\9338edf.msp
[2013/01/23 19:05:40 | 009,765,376 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\9577b8.msp
[2012/12/08 13:42:30 | 048,153,600 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\9577d1.msp
[2012/12/14 04:13:54 | 002,887,168 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\9577e9.msp
[2012/12/08 13:42:38 | 020,348,928 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\957807.msp
[2012/12/06 17:56:22 | 003,725,312 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\957812.msp
[2013/01/16 22:58:44 | 003,448,832 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\957829.msp
[2012/12/14 04:12:28 | 008,611,328 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\957832.msp
[2012/12/19 23:36:38 | 013,662,720 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\957841.msp
[2011/09/02 09:48:11 | 026,923,792 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\999f7da.msi
[2011/08/31 09:31:15 | 022,449,664 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\9bd07b9.msi
[2011/04/22 16:08:26 | 002,903,040 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a084731.msp
[2011/03/19 01:33:18 | 001,024,512 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a0847c1.msp
[2011/06/29 11:46:34 | 011,949,568 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a08488e.msp
[2011/05/28 18:25:40 | 009,261,568 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a084972.msp
[2011/12/12 17:15:08 | 003,446,784 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a08498c.msp
[2010/09/15 15:07:30 | 003,448,320 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a70fe29.msp
[2010/07/16 08:41:36 | 001,732,608 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a70fe32.msp
[2010/08/13 13:16:56 | 039,978,496 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a70fe4c.msp
[2010/09/07 10:51:43 | 009,600,512 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a9be5.msi
[2010/08/26 08:21:12 | 002,075,136 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a9bed.msi
[2010/09/01 11:27:40 | 007,260,160 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a9bf6.msi
[2010/08/04 06:55:10 | 001,108,992 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a9bff.msi
[2010/09/01 10:37:30 | 001,123,328 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a9c08.msi
[2010/09/02 10:52:46 | 001,231,872 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a9c11.msi
[2010/09/02 10:50:08 | 001,250,304 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a9c1a.msi
[2010/09/02 07:45:32 | 011,765,248 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a9c2c.msi
[2010/08/06 09:41:00 | 001,574,400 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a9c59.msi
[2010/09/02 09:27:12 | 002,880,512 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a9c62.msi
[2010/08/06 09:43:24 | 002,168,832 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a9c6b.msi
[2010/09/02 07:53:22 | 008,804,352 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a9c74.msi
[2010/09/01 12:02:06 | 003,646,976 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a9c8f.msi
[2010/08/18 11:30:04 | 008,203,264 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a9c98.msi
[2010/08/19 10:35:14 | 001,983,488 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a9ca1.msi
[2010/09/02 06:01:10 | 001,121,792 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a9cea.msi
[2010/09/02 05:06:22 | 001,121,792 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a9cf3.msi
[2010/09/02 05:09:36 | 001,122,304 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a9cfc.msi
[2010/09/02 05:07:58 | 001,121,792 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a9d05.msi
[2010/09/02 05:11:12 | 001,121,792 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a9d0e.msi
[2010/09/02 05:14:24 | 001,121,792 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a9d17.msi
[2010/09/02 05:16:00 | 001,121,792 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a9d20.msi
[2010/09/02 05:17:34 | 001,121,792 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a9d29.msi
[2010/09/02 05:44:44 | 001,121,280 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a9d32.msi
[2010/09/02 05:20:54 | 001,121,280 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a9d3b.msi
[2010/09/02 05:22:30 | 001,121,792 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a9d44.msi
[2010/09/02 05:24:06 | 001,121,280 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a9d4d.msi
[2010/09/02 05:25:42 | 001,118,208 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a9d56.msi
[2010/09/02 05:27:30 | 001,121,280 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a9d5f.msi
[2010/09/02 05:29:08 | 001,121,280 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a9d68.msi
[2011/08/15 23:56:50 | 003,445,760 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\ac9c408.msp
[2012/09/23 23:47:27 | 002,385,920 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\ad553.msi
[2013/02/15 18:35:46 | 001,519,616 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\ad554.msp
[2013/02/15 18:35:46 | 017,502,208 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\ad555.msp
[2010/04/04 06:55:06 | 008,849,408 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\b45a5.msi
[2010/04/04 06:55:06 | 001,724,416 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\b45c5.msi
[2010/04/04 06:50:52 | 001,469,440 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\b4649.msi
[2010/04/04 06:50:52 | 001,880,064 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\b4762.msi
[2010/04/04 06:50:52 | 001,396,736 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\b481d.msi
[2010/04/04 06:50:52 | 001,403,904 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\b4853.msi
[2010/04/03 21:10:48 | 005,587,968 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\b4884.msi
[2010/04/04 06:55:46 | 002,341,376 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\b489a.msi
[2010/04/04 06:50:52 | 005,447,680 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\b48a3.msi
[2010/04/04 06:50:52 | 005,388,288 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\b48aa.msi
[2010/03/31 00:02:30 | 002,438,144 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\b497a.msi
[2010/04/03 21:07:46 | 001,354,240 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\b4981.msi
[2010/03/30 23:54:58 | 003,999,744 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\b49d6.msi
[2010/03/31 00:02:26 | 004,926,464 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\b4a35.msi
[2010/03/31 00:02:20 | 046,391,808 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\b4a36.msp
[2009/09/11 10:45:14 | 000,147,456 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\b4a41.msi
[2010/04/04 06:53:56 | 097,841,664 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\b4a8b.msi
[2010/04/04 06:51:28 | 071,219,712 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\b4b1e.msi
[2010/04/04 06:53:10 | 002,958,336 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\b4b2a.msi
[2010/04/04 06:51:24 | 007,552,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\b4b3f.msi
[2008/03/25 07:10:52 | 010,075,648 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\b90db53.msi
[2008/03/25 07:10:56 | 001,032,192 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\b90db5a.msi
[2008/03/25 07:13:04 | 063,680,512 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\b90db62.msi
[2012/03/30 14:49:10 | 009,878,016 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\b90db69.msi
[2012/03/30 14:49:27 | 002,385,408 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\b90db70.msi
[2012/03/30 14:49:33 | 002,393,088 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\b90db77.msi
[2006/12/02 07:09:06 | 002,818,048 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\b90db7e.msi
[2003/12/17 14:30:46 | 008,584,192 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\b90db85.msi
[2003/12/17 14:13:48 | 005,050,880 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\b90db8d.msi
[2011/07/21 13:50:16 | 000,204,800 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\babd338.msp
[2011/08/22 02:11:30 | 001,859,584 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\babd358.msp
[2011/08/22 02:12:02 | 000,133,120 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\babd361.msp
[2011/07/21 13:52:20 | 005,418,496 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\babd379.msp
[2011/07/21 13:59:54 | 019,958,784 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\babd391.msp
[2011/06/20 00:13:24 | 022,633,984 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\babd3b4.msp
[2009/07/21 00:29:14 | 006,057,984 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\babd3c6.msi
[2011/07/21 13:48:02 | 010,101,248 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\babd3dd.msp
[2011/06/20 00:19:16 | 000,040,960 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\babd3e7.msp
[2011/07/21 13:42:12 | 003,222,016 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\babd3ff.msp
[2011/07/21 13:44:34 | 065,792,512 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\babd419.msp
[2011/10/22 16:20:14 | 003,448,832 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\bbcf55a.msp
[2011/10/27 00:02:04 | 008,592,896 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\bbcf575.msp
[2011/10/27 00:22:48 | 000,906,752 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\bbcf589.msp
[2011/10/27 00:23:38 | 018,386,944 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\bbcf5a1.msp
[2011/10/26 23:46:16 | 021,925,376 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\bbcf5c2.msp
[2011/10/26 23:49:52 | 000,592,896 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\bbcf5d4.msp
[2011/10/26 23:49:56 | 016,777,216 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\bbcf5f6.msp
[2011/10/22 16:19:58 | 024,149,504 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\bbcf631.msp
[2009/12/09 12:40:14 | 002,878,976 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\bfb2d1a.msi
[2007/11/07 09:12:28 | 000,232,960 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\d16d4d6.msi
[2009/08/11 14:20:30 | 003,294,720 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\db61bd4.msi
[2010/11/01 10:09:06 | 001,358,336 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\dc84f33.msi
[2011/10/17 08:54:34 | 002,682,368 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\e0318.msi
[2013/03/15 08:45:31 | 027,872,256 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\e1b80.msi
[2013/03/15 08:49:15 | 000,179,200 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\e1b87.msi
[2010/08/13 13:12:36 | 008,595,456 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\e39b9e.msp
[2010/09/22 15:16:52 | 007,013,888 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\e39bab.msp
[2010/08/05 18:03:04 | 003,449,344 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\e39bd6.msp
[2010/08/05 17:35:18 | 001,792,512 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\e39bf0.msp
[2010/08/05 17:35:22 | 000,126,976 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\e39bfa.msp
[2010/07/22 18:27:48 | 000,288,768 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\e39c26.msp
[2011/08/01 10:13:44 | 011,027,968 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\e82fc8.msi
[2011/04/06 16:02:50 | 001,997,312 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\f65eb.msi
[2011/04/06 16:02:46 | 002,211,328 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\f65f4.msi
[2011/04/06 16:02:52 | 012,719,104 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\f65fd.msi
[2011/04/06 16:02:48 | 000,725,504 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\f6606.msi
[2011/04/06 16:02:48 | 003,670,016 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\f660f.msi
[2011/04/06 16:02:48 | 000,606,208 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\f6618.msi
[2011/04/06 16:02:50 | 000,915,456 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\f6621.msi
[2011/04/06 16:02:46 | 000,607,744 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\f662a.msi
[2011/04/06 16:02:50 | 001,528,320 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\f6633.msi
[2011/04/06 16:02:48 | 000,532,992 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\f663c.msi
[2011/04/06 16:02:54 | 009,998,336 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\f6645.msi
[2011/09/26 14:34:57 | 000,031,232 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\f664c.msi
[2011/04/06 16:02:48 | 001,911,808 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\f665c.msi
[2011/04/06 16:02:48 | 000,620,032 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\f6665.msi
[2011/04/06 16:02:48 | 003,123,200 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\f666e.msi
[2011/04/06 16:02:46 | 000,510,976 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\f6677.msi
[2011/04/06 16:02:50 | 000,754,688 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\f6680.msi
[2011/04/06 16:00:00 | 002,258,944 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\f6687.msi
[2011/09/26 14:41:00 | 000,024,064 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\f6694.msi
[2011/09/26 14:41:23 | 000,023,040 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\f669b.msi
[2011/04/06 15:45:42 | 008,297,472 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\f66bb.msi
[2011/07/11 17:33:14 | 023,254,016 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\fc816d0.msp
[2010/10/08 12:00:35 | 000,001,760 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\MSI854B_Log.txt
[2011/02/03 17:27:18 | 000,001,927 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\MSI898F_Log.txt
[2011/09/26 13:51:17 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\wix{439760BC-7737-4386-9B1D-A90A3E8A22EA}.SchedServiceConfig.rmi
[2012/06/15 08:09:08 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\wix{6A76BEAF-6D1F-4273-A79B-DA8410A2E56B}.SchedServiceConfig.rmi
[2012/11/12 09:14:57 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\wix{7446FE8D-C1F9-4D42-AAAE-5DBCE58605A6}.SchedServiceConfig.rmi
[2011/12/19 12:59:17 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\wix{75104836-CAC7-444E-A39E-3F54151942F5}.SchedServiceConfig.rmi
[2011/10/17 08:58:40 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\wix{9C98CA38-4C1A-4AC8-B55C-169497C8826B}.SchedServiceConfig.rmi
[2012/03/19 09:05:27 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\wix{B8AD779A-82DA-4365-A7D0-AD3DCFC55CFF}.SchedServiceConfig.rmi
[3 C:\Windows\Installer\*.tmp files -> C:\Windows\Installer\*.tmp -> ]

< %windir%\system32\tasks\*.* >

< %windir%\system32\tasks\*.* /64 >
[2013/03/13 11:17:43 | 000,003,768 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater
[2011/12/06 10:20:49 | 000,003,522 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\tasks\AdobeAAMUpdater-1.0-NI-MET-koneswaran.thurai
[2012/12/03 16:04:08 | 000,003,516 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\tasks\AdobeAAMUpdater-1.0-NI-MET-tajinder.singh
[2013/03/22 13:41:16 | 000,003,924 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\tasks\avast! Emergency Update
[2013/03/14 09:19:27 | 000,003,308 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\tasks\DealPly
[2013/02/07 10:19:37 | 000,003,328 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\tasks\DealPlyUpdate
[2013/02/19 09:58:22 | 000,003,658 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore
[2013/02/19 09:58:25 | 000,003,910 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA
[2013/03/12 14:20:07 | 000,003,558 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-1677Core
[2013/03/12 14:20:09 | 000,003,954 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-1677UA
[2012/04/05 20:16:31 | 000,003,540 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2634Core
[2012/04/05 20:16:31 | 000,003,936 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2634UA
[2011/08/23 09:50:14 | 000,003,238 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\tasks\RealUpgradeLogonTaskS-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2634
[2011/08/23 09:50:13 | 000,003,354 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\tasks\RealUpgradeScheduledTaskS-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2634
[2011/02/09 10:01:41 | 000,003,230 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\tasks\SidebarExecute
[2013/03/20 12:56:46 | 000,003,620 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task 05d65554-687d-450f-95bb-c6ceb8373b1d
[2013/03/20 12:56:47 | 000,003,546 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task d2101d44-a6df-4594-b0cb-e51e64109989
[2013/03/13 08:32:34 | 000,003,950 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\tasks\User_Feed_Synchronization-{216B1124-DE11-4957-84B2-C9764C3ADCA5}
[2012/04/12 03:20:17 | 000,003,954 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\tasks\User_Feed_Synchronization-{ABC7842F-5A19-4688-92F6-86DDBB0F13A7}
[2013/02/07 10:06:36 | 000,003,368 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\tasks\VisualBeeRecovery
[2011/01/20 11:16:05 | 000,003,144 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\tasks\{2E1B8D8A-219F-40E2-8BDC-EDF50C2B564D}
[2011/04/06 15:20:35 | 000,003,330 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\tasks\{5E5FFEA8-2C34-47F3-B730-8E5219DE7E81}
[2010/10/27 10:05:28 | 000,002,878 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\tasks\{F9BC9865-0D25-41FC-99AA-78CFB757FBBC}

< %systemroot%\Fonts\*.exe >

< %systemroot%\*. /mp /s >

< MD5 for: ATAPI.SYS >
[2009/07/13 21:52:21 | 000,024,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=02062C0B390B7729EDC9E69C680A6F3C -- C:\Windows\erdnt\cache64\atapi.sys
[2009/07/13 21:52:21 | 000,024,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=02062C0B390B7729EDC9E69C680A6F3C -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\atapi.sys
[2009/07/13 21:52:21 | 000,024,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=02062C0B390B7729EDC9E69C680A6F3C -- C:\Windows\SysNative\DriverStore\FileRepository\mshdc.inf_amd64_neutral_aad30bdeec04ea5e\atapi.sys
[2009/07/13 21:52:21 | 000,024,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=02062C0B390B7729EDC9E69C680A6F3C -- C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_mshdc.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_3b5e2d89382958dd\atapi.sys

< MD5 for: EXPLORER.EXE >
[2011/02/26 01:19:21 | 002,616,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=0FB9C74046656D1579A64660AD67B746 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\wow64_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.21669_none_ba87e574ddfe652d\explorer.exe
[2011/02/25 02:19:30 | 002,871,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=332FEAB1435662FC6C672E25BEB37BE3 -- C:\Windows\erdnt\cache86\explorer.exe
[2011/02/25 02:19:30 | 002,871,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=332FEAB1435662FC6C672E25BEB37BE3 -- C:\Windows\explorer.exe
[2011/02/25 02:19:30 | 002,871,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=332FEAB1435662FC6C672E25BEB37BE3 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17567_none_afa79dc39081d0ba\explorer.exe
[2011/02/26 02:14:34 | 002,871,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=3B69712041F3D63605529BD66DC00C48 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.21669_none_b0333b22a99da332\explorer.exe
[2010/11/20 08:17:09 | 002,616,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=40D777B7A95E00593EB1568C68514493 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\wow64_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_ba2f56d3c4bcbafb\explorer.exe
[2011/02/25 01:30:54 | 002,616,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=8B88EBBB05A0E56B7DCC708498C02B3E -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\explorer.exe
[2011/02/25 01:30:54 | 002,616,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=8B88EBBB05A0E56B7DCC708498C02B3E -- C:\Windows\winsxs\wow64_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17567_none_b9fc4815c4e292b5\explorer.exe
[2010/11/20 09:24:45 | 002,872,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=AC4C51EB24AA95B77F705AB159189E24 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_afdaac81905bf900\explorer.exe

< MD5 for: REGEDIT.EXE >
[2009/07/13 21:39:29 | 000,427,008 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=2E2C937846A0B8789E5E91739284D17A -- C:\Windows\erdnt\cache86\regedit.exe
[2009/07/13 21:39:29 | 000,427,008 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=2E2C937846A0B8789E5E91739284D17A -- C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-registry-editor_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_5023a70bf589ad3e\regedit.exe
[2009/07/13 21:39:29 | 000,427,008 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=8A4883F5E7AC37444F23279239553878 -- C:\Windows\regedit.exe
[2009/07/13 21:14:30 | 000,398,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=8A4883F5E7AC37444F23279239553878 -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\regedit.exe
[2009/07/13 21:14:30 | 000,398,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=8A4883F5E7AC37444F23279239553878 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\wow64_microsoft-windows-registry-editor_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_5a78515e29ea6f39\regedit.exe

< MD5 for: SERVICES.EXE >
[2009/07/13 21:39:37 | 000,328,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=24ACB7E5BE595468E3B9AA488B9B4FCB -- C:\Windows\erdnt\cache64\services.exe
[2009/07/13 21:39:37 | 000,328,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=24ACB7E5BE595468E3B9AA488B9B4FCB -- C:\Windows\SysNative\services.exe
[2009/07/13 21:39:37 | 000,328,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=24ACB7E5BE595468E3B9AA488B9B4FCB -- C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-s..s-servicecontroller_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_2b54b20ee6fa07b1\services.exe

< MD5 for: SVCHOST.EXE >
[2012/12/14 17:49:28 | 000,216,424 | ---- | M] () MD5=22101A85B3CA2FE2BE05FE9A61A7A83D -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Chameleon\svchost.exe
[2009/07/13 21:14:41 | 000,020,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=54A47F6B5E09A77E61649109C6A08866 -- C:\Windows\erdnt\cache86\svchost.exe
[2009/07/13 21:14:41 | 000,020,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=54A47F6B5E09A77E61649109C6A08866 -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\svchost.exe
[2009/07/13 21:14:41 | 000,020,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=54A47F6B5E09A77E61649109C6A08866 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-services-svchost_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_b591afc466a15356\svchost.exe
[2009/07/13 21:39:46 | 000,027,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=C78655BC80301D76ED4FEF1C1EA40A7D -- C:\Windows\erdnt\cache64\svchost.exe
[2009/07/13 21:39:46 | 000,027,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=C78655BC80301D76ED4FEF1C1EA40A7D -- C:\Windows\SysNative\svchost.exe
[2009/07/13 21:39:46 | 000,027,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=C78655BC80301D76ED4FEF1C1EA40A7D -- C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-services-svchost_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_11b04b481efec48c\svchost.exe

< MD5 for: USER32.DLL >
[2010/11/20 08:08:57 | 000,833,024 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=5E0DB2D8B2750543CD2EBB9EA8E6CDD3 -- C:\Windows\erdnt\cache86\user32.dll
[2010/11/20 08:08:57 | 000,833,024 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=5E0DB2D8B2750543CD2EBB9EA8E6CDD3 -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\user32.dll
[2010/11/20 08:08:57 | 000,833,024 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=5E0DB2D8B2750543CD2EBB9EA8E6CDD3 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\wow64_microsoft-windows-user32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_35b31c02b85ccb6e\user32.dll
[2010/11/20 09:27:27 | 001,008,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=FE70103391A64039A921DBFFF9C7AB1B -- C:\Windows\erdnt\cache64\user32.dll
[2010/11/20 09:27:27 | 001,008,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=FE70103391A64039A921DBFFF9C7AB1B -- C:\Windows\SysNative\user32.dll
[2010/11/20 09:27:27 | 001,008,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=FE70103391A64039A921DBFFF9C7AB1B -- C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-user32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_2b5e71b083fc0973\user32.dll

< MD5 for: USERINIT.EXE >
[2010/11/20 08:17:48 | 000,026,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=61AC3EFDFACFDD3F0F11DD4FD4044223 -- C:\Windows\erdnt\cache86\userinit.exe
[2010/11/20 08:17:48 | 000,026,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=61AC3EFDFACFDD3F0F11DD4FD4044223 -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\userinit.exe
[2010/11/20 08:17:48 | 000,026,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=61AC3EFDFACFDD3F0F11DD4FD4044223 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-userinit_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_de3024012ff21116\userinit.exe
[2010/11/20 09:25:24 | 000,030,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=BAFE84E637BF7388C96EF48D4D3FDD53 -- C:\Windows\erdnt\cache64\userinit.exe
[2010/11/20 09:25:24 | 000,030,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=BAFE84E637BF7388C96EF48D4D3FDD53 -- C:\Windows\SysNative\userinit.exe
[2010/11/20 09:25:24 | 000,030,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=BAFE84E637BF7388C96EF48D4D3FDD53 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-userinit_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_3a4ebf84e84f824c\userinit.exe

< MD5 for: WINLOGON.EXE >
[2010/11/20 09:25:30 | 000,390,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=1151B1BAA6F350B1DB6598E0FEA7C457 -- C:\Windows\erdnt\cache64\winlogon.exe
[2010/11/20 09:25:30 | 000,390,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=1151B1BAA6F350B1DB6598E0FEA7C457 -- C:\Windows\SysNative\winlogon.exe
[2010/11/20 09:25:30 | 000,390,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=1151B1BAA6F350B1DB6598E0FEA7C457 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-winlogon_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_cde90685eb910636\winlogon.exe
[2012/12/14 17:49:28 | 000,216,424 | ---- | M] () MD5=22101A85B3CA2FE2BE05FE9A61A7A83D -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Chameleon\winlogon.exe

< C:\Windows\assembly\tmp\U\*.* /s >
[2009/07/14 01:08:49 | 000,000,006 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\SA.DAT
[2009/07/14 01:08:49 | 000,032,538 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\SCHEDLGU.TXT
[2010/11/02 10:23:15 | 000,000,892 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2634Core.job
[2010/11/02 10:23:16 | 000,000,944 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2634UA.job
[2011/03/09 16:04:39 | 000,000,910 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
[2011/03/09 16:04:40 | 000,000,914 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
[2012/04/02 08:47:54 | 000,000,830 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
[2012/06/04 14:24:47 | 000,000,904 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-1677Core.job
[2012/06/04 14:24:47 | 000,000,956 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-1677UA.job
[2013/03/20 12:56:46 | 000,000,528 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task 05d65554-687d-450f-95bb-c6ceb8373b1d.job
[2013/03/20 12:56:47 | 000,000,528 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task d2101d44-a6df-4594-b0cb-e51e64109989.job

< %Temp%\smtmp\* \s >

< %Temp%\smtmp\1\*.* >

< %Temp%\smtmp\2\*.* >

< %Temp%\smtmp\3\*.* >

< %Temp%\smtmp\4\*.* >

========== Alternate Data Streams ==========

@Alternate Data Stream - 969 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\Microsoft:kBCfoJ0HbzjNsVR0tRR2kmcHxm
@Alternate Data Stream - 122 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:A66A990E
@Alternate Data Stream - 1149 bytes -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\System:dM3JIkehJXCr0i9sV7p
@Alternate Data Stream - 1113 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\Microsoft:ZSaoqOXBJrQNWdjQUZSmJioCY

< End of report >


----------



## teji (Mar 14, 2013)

File not found -- C:\Windows\SysNative\
[2013/03/27 15:25:00 | 000,000,956 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-1677UA.job
[2013/03/27 15:21:00 | 000,000,944 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2634UA.job
[2013/03/27 15:17:20 | 000,000,830 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
[2013/03/27 15:03:18 | 000,000,914 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
[2013/03/27 14:25:00 | 000,000,904 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-1677Core.job
[2013/03/27 12:56:00 | 000,000,528 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task d2101d44-a6df-4594-b0cb-e51e64109989.job
[2013/03/27 10:20:17 | 000,764,130 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Desktop\OTL.zip
[2013/03/27 09:08:06 | 000,000,910 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
[2013/03/27 08:38:09 | 000,020,496 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-1.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
[2013/03/27 08:38:09 | 000,020,496 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-0.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
[2013/03/27 08:24:17 | 000,067,584 | --S- | M] () -- C:\Windows\bootstat.dat
[2013/03/27 08:23:23 | 3013,521,408 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\hiberfil.sys
[2013/03/26 16:58:36 | 001,187,350 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Desktop\signed.pdf
[2013/03/26 16:46:51 | 000,182,256 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Desktop\Tajinder Singh Ownership Papers.zip
[2013/03/26 16:17:45 | 000,000,512 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Desktop\MBR.dat
[2013/03/26 15:12:56 | 000,000,478 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Desktop\test.html
[2013/03/26 15:08:40 | 000,977,786 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\PerfStringBackup.INI
[2013/03/26 15:08:40 | 000,800,018 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\perfh009.dat
[2013/03/26 15:08:40 | 000,172,096 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\perfc009.dat
[2013/03/26 10:04:28 | 000,000,027 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\etc\hosts
[2013/03/26 09:35:53 | 000,001,476 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Desktop\username123.exe.lnk
[2013/03/26 09:20:37 | 004,745,728 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Desktop\aswMBR.exe
[2013/03/26 08:49:16 | 000,002,021 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Adobe Reader XI.lnk
[2013/03/22 13:41:13 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\config.nt
[2013/03/21 15:56:28 | 000,049,411 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Desktop\20130321145404626.pdf
[2013/03/21 02:00:00 | 000,000,528 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task 05d65554-687d-450f-95bb-c6ceb8373b1d.job
[2013/03/20 20:21:00 | 000,000,892 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2634Core.job
[2013/03/20 16:06:31 | 000,001,456 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\Adobe Save for Web 12.0 Prefs
[2013/03/20 12:56:31 | 000,001,810 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\SUPERAntiSpyware Free Edition.lnk
[2013/03/15 10:53:08 | 000,039,192 | ---- | M] (Greatis Software) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\Partizan.exe
[2013/03/15 10:41:42 | 000,000,002 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\Windows\winstart.bat
[2013/03/15 10:41:42 | 000,000,002 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\AUTOEXEC.NT
[2013/03/15 08:47:22 | 000,095,648 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\WindowsAccessBridge-32.dll
[2013/03/15 08:47:21 | 000,861,088 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\npDeployJava1.dll
[2013/03/15 08:47:21 | 000,782,240 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\deployJava1.dll
[2013/03/15 08:47:21 | 000,262,560 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\javaws.exe
[2013/03/15 08:47:21 | 000,174,496 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\javaw.exe
[2013/03/15 08:47:21 | 000,174,496 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\java.exe
[2013/03/14 17:55:43 | 000,001,443 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Launch Internet Explorer Browser.lnk
[2013/03/14 17:10:39 | 000,002,002 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Documents\Default.rdp
[2013/03/14 15:14:23 | 000,002,285 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Google Chrome.lnk
[2013/03/14 15:13:48 | 000,001,107 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Microsoft Outlook.lnk
[2013/03/13 14:06:28 | 000,002,185 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Google Chrome.lnk
[2013/03/13 11:17:41 | 000,693,976 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerApp.exe
[2013/03/13 11:17:41 | 000,073,432 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
[2013/03/13 11:17:33 | 016,486,616 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerInstaller.exe
[2013/03/06 18:33:21 | 001,025,808 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswSnx.sys
[2013/03/06 18:33:21 | 000,377,920 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswSP.sys
[2013/03/06 18:33:21 | 000,178,624 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswVmm.sys
[2013/03/06 18:33:21 | 000,065,336 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswRvrt.sys
[2013/03/06 18:33:20 | 000,080,816 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys
[2013/03/06 18:33:20 | 000,033,400 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys
[2013/03/06 18:32:51 | 000,041,664 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Windows\avastSS.scr
[2013/03/06 18:32:22 | 000,287,840 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\aswBoot.exe

========== Files Created - No Company Name ==========

File not found -- C:\Windows\SysNative\
[2013/03/27 10:20:17 | 000,764,130 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Desktop\OTL.zip
[2013/03/26 16:58:36 | 001,187,350 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Desktop\signed.pdf
[2013/03/26 16:46:49 | 000,182,256 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Desktop\Tajinder Singh Ownership Papers.zip
[2013/03/26 12:46:49 | 000,000,478 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Desktop\test.html
[2013/03/26 09:46:47 | 000,000,512 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Desktop\MBR.dat
[2013/03/26 09:35:53 | 000,001,476 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Desktop\username123.exe.lnk
[2013/03/26 08:49:16 | 000,002,441 | ---- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Adobe Reader XI.lnk
[2013/03/26 08:49:16 | 000,002,021 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Adobe Reader XI.lnk
[2013/03/22 13:41:13 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\config.nt
[2013/03/21 15:56:28 | 000,049,411 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Desktop\20130321145404626.pdf
[2013/03/20 15:41:15 | 000,001,456 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\Adobe Save for Web 12.0 Prefs
[2013/03/20 12:56:47 | 000,000,528 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task d2101d44-a6df-4594-b0cb-e51e64109989.job
[2013/03/20 12:56:46 | 000,000,528 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task 05d65554-687d-450f-95bb-c6ceb8373b1d.job
[2013/03/20 12:56:31 | 000,001,810 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\SUPERAntiSpyware Free Edition.lnk
[2013/03/15 10:41:42 | 000,000,002 | RHS- | C] () -- C:\Windows\winstart.bat
[2013/03/15 10:41:42 | 000,000,002 | RHS- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\AUTOEXEC.NT
[2013/03/14 17:55:55 | 000,011,313 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\default.gskin
[2013/03/14 17:55:43 | 000,001,443 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Launch Internet Explorer Browser.lnk
[2013/03/14 15:42:55 | 000,002,002 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Documents\Default.rdp
[2013/03/14 15:13:48 | 000,001,107 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Microsoft Outlook.lnk
[2013/03/14 15:12:01 | 000,001,415 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Internet Explorer (64-bit).lnk
[2013/03/14 15:11:12 | 000,001,449 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Internet Explorer.lnk
[2013/03/14 15:11:11 | 000,002,285 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Google Chrome.lnk
[2013/03/14 15:09:51 | 000,001,304 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Server Manager.lnk
[2013/03/14 15:09:51 | 000,000,290 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Shows Desktop.lnk
[2013/03/14 15:09:51 | 000,000,272 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Window Switcher.lnk
[2013/03/14 09:17:25 | 000,256,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\PEV.exe
[2013/03/14 09:17:25 | 000,208,896 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\MBR.exe
[2013/03/14 09:17:25 | 000,098,816 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\sed.exe
[2013/03/14 09:17:25 | 000,080,412 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\grep.exe
[2013/03/14 09:17:25 | 000,068,096 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\zip.exe
[2013/03/04 09:46:12 | 000,178,624 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswVmm.sys
[2013/03/04 09:46:11 | 000,065,336 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswRvrt.sys
[2013/01/25 11:15:49 | 001,187,697 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\unins000.exe
[2013/01/25 11:15:49 | 000,001,261 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\unins000.dat
[2012/02/28 10:11:02 | 000,000,004 | RHS- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\sysqcl1129139270.dat
[2012/02/23 15:53:18 | 000,155,136 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\AI_ContextMenu.dll
[2012/01/09 13:52:03 | 003,596,288 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\qt-dx331.dll
[2012/01/07 10:22:00 | 000,172,032 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\libbluray.dll
[2012/01/07 10:21:50 | 006,366,094 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\avcodec-lav-53.dll
[2012/01/07 10:21:50 | 001,007,151 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\avformat-lav-53.dll
[2012/01/07 10:21:50 | 000,354,979 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\swscale-lav-2.dll
[2012/01/07 10:21:50 | 000,203,306 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\avutil-lav-51.dll
[2012/01/07 10:21:50 | 000,138,727 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\avfilter-lav-2.dll
[2011/12/23 11:05:57 | 000,000,034 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\Converter_sysquict.dat
[2011/12/23 11:05:25 | 000,164,352 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\unrar.dll
[2011/12/19 02:29:40 | 000,644,608 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\xvidcore.dll
[2011/12/19 02:27:16 | 000,236,544 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\xvidvfw.dll
[2011/09/23 12:34:00 | 000,083,968 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\UnGins.exe
[2011/09/02 10:02:29 | 000,370,128 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\mlfcache.dat
[2011/08/29 15:52:25 | 000,000,162 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\ODBC.INI
[2011/06/06 13:59:18 | 000,001,025 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\sysprs7.dll
[2011/06/06 13:59:18 | 000,001,025 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\clauth2.dll
[2011/06/06 13:59:18 | 000,001,025 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\clauth1.dll
[2011/06/06 13:59:18 | 000,000,205 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\lsprst7.dll
[2011/06/06 13:59:18 | 000,000,073 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ssprs.dll
[2011/06/06 13:59:18 | 000,000,021 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SurCode.INI
[2011/05/19 10:20:02 | 000,000,524 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\pear.ini
[2011/05/13 11:53:52 | 002,340,992 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\BootMan.exe
[2011/05/13 11:53:52 | 000,086,408 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\setupempdrv03.exe
[2011/05/13 11:53:52 | 000,018,048 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\EuEpmGdi.dll
[2011/05/13 11:53:52 | 000,014,216 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\epmntdrv.sys
[2011/05/13 11:53:52 | 000,008,456 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\EuGdiDrv.sys
[2011/05/11 10:50:55 | 000,000,334 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\Brpfx04a.ini
[2011/05/11 10:50:55 | 000,000,094 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\brpcfx.ini
[2011/05/11 10:50:41 | 000,000,410 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\BRWMARK.INI
[2011/05/11 10:49:32 | 000,106,496 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\BrMuSNMP.dll
[2011/05/11 10:49:29 | 000,045,056 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\BRTCPCON.DLL
[2011/05/11 10:49:26 | 000,000,114 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\BRLMW03A.INI
[2010/10/08 10:36:47 | 000,000,008 | RHS- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\ntuser.pol

========== ZeroAccess Check ==========

[2011/11/17 02:41:18 | 000,002,048 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\{9581ed23-bd50-71d9-7326-299df27d9821}\@
[2011/11/17 02:41:18 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\Windows\Installer\{9581ed23-bd50-71d9-7326-299df27d9821}\L
[2013/01/25 15:09:16 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\Windows\Installer\{9581ed23-bd50-71d9-7326-299df27d9821}\U
[2012/07/19 12:55:36 | 000,002,048 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\Users\koneswaran.thurai\AppData\Local\{9581ed23-bd50-71d9-7326-299df27d9821}\@
[2011/11/17 02:41:18 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\Users\koneswaran.thurai\AppData\Local\{9581ed23-bd50-71d9-7326-299df27d9821}\L
[2011/11/17 02:41:18 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\Users\koneswaran.thurai\AppData\Local\{9581ed23-bd50-71d9-7326-299df27d9821}\U
[2009/07/14 00:55:00 | 000,000,227 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\Windows\assembly\desktop.in0

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32] /64

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Wow6432node\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\clsid\{fbeb8a05-beee-4442-804e-409d6c4515e9}\InProcServer32] /64

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Wow6432node\clsid\{fbeb8a05-beee-4442-804e-409d6c4515e9}\InProcServer32]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32] /64
"" = C:\Windows\SysNative\shell32.dll -- [2012/06/09 01:43:10 | 014,172,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Apartment

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Wow6432Node\Classes\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32]
"" = %SystemRoot%\system32\shell32.dll -- [2012/06/09 00:41:00 | 012,873,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Apartment

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{5839FCA9-774D-42A1-ACDA-D6A79037F57F}\InProcServer32] /64
"" = C:\Windows\SysNative\wbem\fastprox.dll -- [2009/07/13 21:40:51 | 000,909,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Free

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Wow6432Node\Classes\clsid\{5839FCA9-774D-42A1-ACDA-D6A79037F57F}\InProcServer32]
"" = %systemroot%\system32\wbem\fastprox.dll -- [2010/11/20 08:19:02 | 000,606,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Free

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{F3130CDB-AA52-4C3A-AB32-85FFC23AF9C1}\InProcServer32] /64
"" = C:\Windows\SysNative\wbem\wbemess.dll -- [2009/07/13 21:41:56 | 000,505,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Both

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Wow6432Node\Classes\clsid\{F3130CDB-AA52-4C3A-AB32-85FFC23AF9C1}\InProcServer32]

========== LOP Check ==========

[2012/03/30 14:43:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\administrator\AppData\Roaming\TeamViewer
[2010/10/08 10:23:20 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\administrator\AppData\Roaming\uTorrent
[2012/02/02 13:21:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\koneswaran.thurai\AppData\Roaming\Devart
[2011/12/20 10:44:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\koneswaran.thurai\AppData\Roaming\Nokia
[2011/12/20 10:44:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\koneswaran.thurai\AppData\Roaming\PC Suite
[2011/12/09 10:51:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\koneswaran.thurai\AppData\Roaming\Softland
[2012/07/19 12:52:21 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\koneswaran.thurai\AppData\Roaming\SPE
[2012/06/26 16:18:07 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\koneswaran.thurai\AppData\Roaming\StageManager.BD092818F67280F4B42B04877600987F0111B594.1
[2012/12/05 18:10:30 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\koneswaran.thurai\AppData\Roaming\TeamViewer
[2012/01/13 16:58:03 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\koneswaran.thurai\AppData\Roaming\TeraCopy
[2012/07/24 16:54:10 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\koneswaran.thurai\AppData\Roaming\Thunderbird
[2012/12/05 18:10:27 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\koneswaran.thurai\AppData\Roaming\uTorrent
[2011/12/22 17:19:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\koneswaran.thurai\AppData\Roaming\Xilisoft
[2011/02/09 10:01:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\AVG10
[2011/09/23 11:01:10 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\com.adobe.dmp.contentviewer
[2011/06/03 14:11:30 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\com.adobe.ExMan
[2011/09/23 11:00:33 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\com.adobe.WidgetBrowser.E7BED6E5DDA59983786DD72EBFA46B1598278E07.1
[2011/09/02 09:26:22 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\Contact Sms Transfer
[2011/04/06 15:35:57 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\Devart
[2012/02/29 07:54:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\FileZilla
[2011/09/02 09:26:14 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\GetRightToGo
[2011/03/15 15:44:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\gtk-2.0
[2011/03/21 09:50:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\IrfanView
[2011/09/02 09:25:34 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\MobileSyncBrowser
[2011/08/16 10:31:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\MySQL
[2011/10/21 16:11:23 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\PACE Anti-Piracy
[2011/12/20 15:00:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\PC Suite
[2011/04/07 14:57:00 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\Radmin
[2011/12/16 01:13:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\Softland
[2011/07/22 12:22:53 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\sqlitestudio
[2012/02/29 11:44:17 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\TeamViewer
[2011/12/27 15:53:37 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\TeraCopy
[2011/09/23 13:04:14 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\uTorrent
[2010/12/22 16:11:24 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\Vso
[2013/03/20 13:03:12 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Roaming\Notepad++
[2013/03/20 15:45:11 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Roaming\StageManager.BD092818F67280F4B42B04877600987F0111B594.1
[2013/03/26 08:34:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Roaming\Thunderbird
[2013/03/21 15:03:55 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Roaming\uTorrent

========== Purity Check ==========

========== Custom Scans ==========

< %SYSTEMDRIVE%\*. >
[2013/03/26 10:22:31 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\$RECYCLE.BIN
[2011/09/26 14:41:28 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\AdobeTemp
[2011/09/02 10:01:29 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\BOOT
[2013/03/26 10:07:55 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\ComboFix
[2009/07/14 01:08:56 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings
[2010/10/08 10:39:58 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\inetpub
[2013/03/21 08:40:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\JRT
[2011/02/18 10:10:02 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Log
[2010/10/08 10:34:54 | 000,000,000 | R--D | M] -- C:\MSOCache
[2010/11/29 12:58:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\NiMet
[2011/12/22 17:12:18 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Output
[2011/12/23 11:06:32 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\output media
[2011/05/19 10:28:07 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\PEAR
[2010/11/16 16:29:22 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\PerfLogs
[2011/09/02 09:57:39 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Perl64
[2013/03/20 12:56:28 | 000,000,000 | R--D | M] -- C:\Program Files
[2013/03/26 08:49:05 | 000,000,000 | R--D | M] -- C:\Program Files (x86)
[2013/03/21 08:43:28 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\ProgramData
[2013/03/26 10:07:55 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Qoobox
[2010/10/07 03:11:05 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Recovery
[2011/10/11 10:28:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\SIWPortable
[2012/02/27 01:14:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Softland
[2011/01/26 10:27:20 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\SysinternalsSuite
[2013/03/27 15:51:10 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\System Volume Information
[2013/03/14 15:07:00 | 000,000,000 | R--D | M] -- C:\Users
[2013/03/26 10:04:34 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Windows

< %PROGRAMFILES%\*.exe >

< %LOCALAPPDATA%\*.exe >

< %windir%\Installer\*.* >
[2011/05/17 10:03:00 | 026,437,892 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1194014.msi
[2012/11/12 09:12:46 | 021,459,456 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\131e30be.msi
[2012/11/12 09:13:40 | 011,059,200 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\131e313c.msi
[2012/11/12 09:14:26 | 052,218,368 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\131e40d3.msi
[2012/11/12 09:19:53 | 026,722,816 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\131e4383.msi
[2012/08/21 20:12:54 | 033,240,064 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1488c8c8.msp
[2011/12/20 10:38:01 | 028,236,288 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\15bd44c.msi
[2011/12/20 10:38:02 | 024,828,928 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\15bd453.msi
[2010/10/19 14:40:37 | 000,692,224 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\15dcfcbe.msi
[2010/10/19 14:41:28 | 000,974,336 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\15de0fe0.msi
[2010/10/19 14:42:24 | 000,790,528 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\15de0feb.msi
[2010/10/19 14:42:37 | 000,759,808 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\15de0ff2.msi
[2010/10/19 14:43:52 | 002,447,872 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\15de0ff9.msi
[2010/10/19 14:45:23 | 000,668,160 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\15de1000.msi
[2010/10/19 14:45:29 | 000,660,480 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\15de1007.msi
[2010/10/19 14:45:39 | 000,713,728 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\15de100e.msi
[2010/10/19 14:49:25 | 000,772,096 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\15de1025.msi
[2010/10/19 14:54:18 | 017,529,856 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\15de1033.msi
[2010/10/19 14:54:22 | 000,650,752 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\15de103a.msi
[2010/10/19 14:56:40 | 000,650,752 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\15de1041.msi
[2010/10/19 14:59:00 | 000,650,752 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\15de1048.msi
[2010/10/19 15:03:11 | 000,778,240 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\15de1050.msi
[2010/10/19 15:03:41 | 000,905,216 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\15de1057.msi
[2010/10/19 15:05:24 | 020,184,576 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\15de1063.msi
[2011/04/28 09:57:38 | 002,721,280 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\15f3a9c8.msp
[2011/04/28 17:35:20 | 001,375,744 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\15f3a9d1.msp
[2011/07/26 17:49:10 | 003,447,808 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\15f3a9e8.msp
[2013/03/01 14:31:00 | 008,902,144 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\165f131.msi
[2012/02/17 08:45:24 | 002,299,392 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\166854ea.msp
[2012/03/15 13:12:48 | 003,172,864 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\16685502.msp
[2012/04/04 22:38:16 | 003,620,864 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\16685511.msp
[2011/12/15 14:54:16 | 039,732,736 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\16685536.msp
[2012/01/19 14:20:42 | 011,997,696 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\16685544.msp
[2012/04/23 10:30:22 | 003,445,760 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1668555b.msp
[2012/03/15 13:14:38 | 065,796,096 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\16685574.msp
[2012/03/15 13:15:20 | 009,949,184 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1668558e.msp
[2012/03/15 13:14:06 | 017,090,048 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\166855ae.msp
[2011/04/24 07:13:08 | 003,254,784 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\166d5eb7.msi
[2011/04/24 07:03:50 | 008,104,448 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\166d5ec9.msi
[2011/04/24 09:03:42 | 005,123,584 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\166d5f34.msp
[2011/04/24 09:04:04 | 003,368,448 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\166d5f80.msp
[2011/04/24 09:04:32 | 009,151,488 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\166d6001.msp
[2011/04/24 09:06:14 | 007,607,808 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\166d60a8.msp
[2011/04/24 09:05:46 | 024,985,088 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\166d60bc.msp
[2011/04/16 08:44:26 | 002,770,944 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\166d60d8.msi
[2011/03/17 18:50:18 | 000,304,128 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\166d60e0.msp
[2011/03/17 19:35:12 | 046,304,256 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\166d60f9.msp
[2011/04/23 21:41:44 | 285,707,264 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\166d611a.msp
[2011/04/27 08:36:42 | 014,359,552 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\166d6341.msp
[2011/03/17 19:37:50 | 001,758,720 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\166d635b.msp
[2011/04/19 04:54:14 | 000,227,328 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\166d6382.msi
[2011/03/04 13:28:44 | 023,081,472 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\166d63dd.msp
[2010/04/23 05:04:36 | 018,513,920 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\16d0db1.msi
[2013/02/25 16:22:02 | 010,563,584 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1974be6.msi
[2008/08/08 14:11:02 | 000,232,960 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1ce92e16.msi
[2009/07/12 12:16:26 | 000,223,232 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1ce92e1d.msi
[2010/02/15 08:00:18 | 009,291,776 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1ce92e24.msi
[2012/10/20 19:22:02 | 041,466,880 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1d0b211.msp
[2012/11/15 15:39:56 | 003,446,784 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1d0b229.msp
[2012/10/20 19:01:40 | 000,253,440 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1d0b240.msp
[2012/10/20 19:02:48 | 018,844,672 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1d0b258.msp
[2012/10/20 19:19:02 | 016,822,272 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1d0b26a.msp
[2012/09/24 19:51:42 | 010,183,680 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1d0b278.msp
[2012/09/24 19:50:58 | 000,450,048 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1d0b282.msp
[2012/09/24 19:51:36 | 016,920,576 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1d0b28d.msp
[2012/09/07 11:59:42 | 001,930,752 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1d25a42.msp
[2012/11/17 10:36:10 | 003,865,600 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1d25a57.msp
[2012/10/10 05:44:54 | 012,961,280 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1d25a82.msp
[2013/01/02 19:25:06 | 003,445,760 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1d25aa1.msp
[2012/12/08 12:44:46 | 009,755,648 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1d908a8.msp
[2013/01/11 02:46:02 | 012,806,656 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1d908c3.msp
[2013/01/25 01:48:46 | 027,496,448 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1d908d6.msp
[2013/03/13 17:13:20 | 053,209,600 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1d908e6.msp
[2013/02/14 09:55:28 | 003,447,296 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1d908fd.msp
[2013/01/09 12:39:02 | 019,780,096 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1d9090b.msp
[2013/02/14 09:55:24 | 003,354,112 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1d90925.msp
[2013/01/17 15:19:26 | 000,468,992 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1d9093d.msp
[2013/02/14 09:55:52 | 016,839,168 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1d90946.msp
[2011/12/12 13:21:31 | 002,398,720 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1dc4fc6a.msi
[2011/12/12 13:21:31 | 000,502,272 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1dc4fc71.msi
[2011/12/12 13:21:35 | 000,503,296 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1dc4fc78.msi
[2011/12/12 13:21:35 | 000,502,272 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1dc4fc7f.msi
[2011/12/12 13:21:39 | 000,514,048 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1dc4fc86.msi
[2011/12/12 13:21:38 | 000,518,144 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1dc4fc8e.msi
[2011/12/12 13:21:35 | 000,507,904 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1dc4fc96.msi
[2011/12/12 13:21:35 | 000,502,272 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1dc4fc9d.msi
[2011/12/12 13:21:41 | 001,935,360 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1dc4fca4.msi
[2011/12/12 13:21:47 | 000,847,872 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1dc4fcad.msi
[2011/12/12 13:21:48 | 006,180,352 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\1dc4fcbf.msi
[2009/04/14 05:50:22 | 005,191,680 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\20e9236b.msp
[2009/04/04 18:09:34 | 015,190,016 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\20e92373.msp
[2009/04/04 18:05:54 | 007,999,488 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\20e923ac.msp
[2009/04/04 18:10:08 | 009,926,144 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\20e923b8.msp
[2009/04/04 18:10:16 | 007,888,384 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\20e923c3.msp
[2009/04/04 18:10:24 | 001,282,560 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\20e923cc.msp
[2009/04/04 18:10:00 | 008,571,904 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\20e923d7.msp
[2009/04/04 18:09:10 | 099,640,832 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\20e924d0.msp
[2009/02/25 20:08:18 | 008,311,808 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\20e924de.msp
[2009/04/14 05:51:24 | 001,303,040 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\20e924e8.msp
[2009/04/14 05:16:52 | 015,166,464 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\20e924f4.msp
[2011/03/17 21:00:20 | 000,090,624 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\20e924fd.msp
[2011/11/01 13:34:26 | 001,169,920 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\212ed6ba.msp
[2012/04/01 16:27:42 | 003,448,832 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\212ed6d2.msp
[2012/02/09 07:27:14 | 000,231,424 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\212ed6ea.msp
[2012/03/07 15:02:58 | 001,908,224 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\212ed6f4.msp
[2012/03/07 15:03:04 | 026,386,944 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\212ed712.msp
[2012/03/23 14:59:02 | 007,899,648 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\212ed721.msp
[2012/03/21 05:29:28 | 000,133,120 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\212ed729.msp
[2012/03/21 05:30:10 | 001,868,288 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\212ed742.msp
[2012/01/22 10:20:42 | 001,707,520 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\212ed74d.msp
[2011/04/28 21:35:32 | 522,330,112 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\21c0f29.msp
[2011/04/28 21:27:50 | 000,826,880 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\21c0f31.msp
[2011/04/28 21:34:30 | 010,677,760 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\21c0f45.msp
[2011/04/29 00:20:26 | 011,031,552 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\21c0f59.msp
[2011/04/29 00:23:12 | 017,731,584 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\21c0f6f.msp
[2011/02/03 17:20:40 | 005,349,888 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\21e4dc.msi
[2011/02/03 17:20:59 | 004,081,152 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\21e4e3.msi
[2011/02/03 17:26:29 | 007,248,148 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\21e502.msi
[2011/02/03 17:22:16 | 001,198,080 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\21e583.msi
[2011/11/22 01:42:40 | 033,189,888 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\22d87db3.msp
[2011/04/28 21:27:20 | 002,925,056 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2351b0.msp
[2011/04/28 21:28:40 | 029,734,400 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2351c4.msp
[2011/04/28 21:27:14 | 004,032,512 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2351d5.msp
[2011/04/28 21:28:04 | 016,704,512 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2351e9.msp
[2012/01/05 07:16:10 | 009,945,088 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2393cc9.msp
[2012/01/25 02:33:00 | 003,444,224 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2393ce1.msp
[2011/11/18 20:07:08 | 008,598,528 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2393cf9.msp
[2011/10/26 17:36:14 | 002,829,312 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2393d0d.msp
[2013/02/19 09:56:20 | 000,026,112 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2475f2.msi
[2011/03/25 09:16:38 | 005,135,872 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\24e123f.msp
[2011/04/13 11:48:16 | 035,326,464 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\24e1259.msp
[2010/10/08 11:07:59 | 001,850,368 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\271403.msi
[2010/10/08 11:10:15 | 000,224,768 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\271411.msi
[2010/10/08 11:12:25 | 000,176,640 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\271420.msi
[2010/10/08 11:29:58 | 005,481,472 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\27143a.msi
[2010/10/08 11:31:04 | 001,089,536 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\27146d.msi
[2009/07/19 10:08:44 | 002,081,792 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\271482.msi
[2010/10/08 11:57:27 | 000,765,952 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\271526.msi
[2010/10/08 11:57:33 | 001,810,432 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\27152f.msi
[2010/10/08 12:00:04 | 004,246,052 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\27155d.msi
[2010/10/08 11:58:21 | 000,618,496 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\271564.msi
[2010/10/08 11:58:22 | 000,157,184 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\27157b.msp
[2010/10/08 11:58:46 | 006,391,296 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\271582.msi
[2010/10/08 12:02:59 | 021,217,792 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\271589.msi
[2010/06/29 11:04:48 | 000,121,344 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\271590.msi
[2010/06/18 12:45:28 | 000,616,960 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\271597.msi
[2010/10/08 12:09:25 | 102,657,536 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\27159e.msi
[2010/11/19 14:37:52 | 003,445,248 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\27f3d9a4.msp
[2010/07/22 03:44:52 | 000,248,832 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\27f3d9bc.msp
[2010/11/11 01:38:42 | 001,423,872 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\27f3d9db.msp
[2010/11/11 01:38:44 | 000,986,624 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\27f3d9dc.msp
[2010/11/11 01:38:48 | 001,068,032 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\27f3d9dd.msp
[2010/11/11 01:36:42 | 014,808,064 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\27f3d9f6.msp
[2010/10/10 14:13:16 | 009,295,360 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\27f3da0f.msp
[2011/02/11 08:59:10 | 023,633,408 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2f1603.msp
[2010/10/22 21:11:52 | 001,800,192 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2f1619.msp
[2010/10/22 21:11:54 | 000,126,976 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2f1621.msp
[2011/01/11 09:19:42 | 000,226,816 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2f162a.msi
[2011/11/01 14:34:30 | 002,531,840 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2fa6e68.msp
[2011/10/16 15:38:00 | 086,947,840 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2fa6e80.msp
[2011/10/16 15:43:36 | 009,946,112 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2fa6f28.msp
[2011/10/26 23:49:10 | 010,039,296 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2fa6f32.msp
[2011/10/26 23:48:30 | 009,682,944 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2fa6f3a.msp
[2011/10/26 23:49:04 | 016,738,816 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2fa6f43.msp
[2011/12/01 17:28:18 | 003,450,368 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2fa6f5b.msp
[2011/10/16 15:28:20 | 000,873,472 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2fa6f73.msp
[2011/10/26 23:47:02 | 002,120,192 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\2fa6f8b.msp
[2012/09/20 11:52:10 | 001,866,240 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\30e61261.msp
[2012/09/20 11:52:16 | 019,811,328 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\30e61287.msp
[2012/09/20 11:25:12 | 022,833,152 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\30e612a4.msp
[2012/09/20 11:24:18 | 045,947,904 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\30e612c7.msp
[2012/09/06 11:16:24 | 025,810,944 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\30e612e0.msp
[2012/09/25 13:35:30 | 007,695,360 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\30e612ee.msp
[2012/10/03 16:51:24 | 012,647,936 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\30e61307.msp
[2012/09/10 10:35:36 | 015,580,672 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\30e61326.msp
[2012/10/25 00:39:34 | 003,445,760 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\30e6133d.msp
[2012/09/20 11:24:10 | 005,719,552 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\30e61355.msp
[2011/07/29 01:08:52 | 002,323,456 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3153c6.msi
[2008/09/30 21:07:10 | 006,042,112 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\32b3c330.msi
[2012/05/17 03:01:34 | 003,447,808 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3ecd89d.msp
[2012/03/15 14:26:06 | 004,212,736 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3ecd8a8.msp
[2012/04/22 22:46:00 | 001,187,328 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3ecd8b2.msp
[2010/10/13 10:51:45 | 000,807,424 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3ed066d.msi
[2011/09/15 19:37:28 | 016,691,712 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f232bd.msp
[2011/09/15 19:34:14 | 008,499,712 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f232f4.msp
[2011/09/15 19:38:04 | 010,838,528 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f23300.msp
[2011/09/15 19:39:22 | 011,163,136 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f2330d.msp
[2011/09/15 19:40:36 | 007,959,552 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f23318.msp
[2011/09/15 19:37:56 | 009,186,816 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f23322.msp
[2011/09/15 19:35:02 | 106,095,104 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f23419.msp
[2011/10/26 23:45:38 | 065,383,936 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f4faaf.msp
[2010/10/27 15:27:22 | 003,450,368 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f5972b.msp
[2010/10/22 22:07:14 | 019,694,080 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f59743.msp
[2011/09/12 21:00:34 | 000,186,368 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f7ee7d.msi
[2011/03/29 04:29:42 | 000,757,760 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f7ee84.msi
[2011/03/29 05:24:22 | 005,811,200 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f7ee8b.msi
[2011/03/28 18:45:18 | 172,586,496 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f7eebf.msp
[2011/03/28 19:34:28 | 045,594,624 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f7eec0.msp
[2011/03/28 19:00:22 | 198,917,120 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f7f343.msp
[2011/03/28 19:17:38 | 063,804,416 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f7f344.msp
[2011/03/28 19:29:06 | 018,704,384 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f7f345.msp
[2011/03/28 18:36:42 | 022,998,528 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f7f385.msp
[2011/03/29 05:29:12 | 004,144,640 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f7f3b8.msi
[2011/03/29 03:10:10 | 003,137,536 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f7f3c2.msi
[2011/03/29 02:32:22 | 005,068,800 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f7f3e9.msi
[2011/03/28 23:19:48 | 003,215,872 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f7f40d.msi
[2011/03/29 01:09:30 | 010,983,936 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f7f444.msi
[2011/03/29 01:52:56 | 016,460,800 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f7f4b4.msi
[2011/03/28 23:52:52 | 003,469,312 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f7f505.msi
[2011/03/29 00:30:14 | 003,589,632 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f7f51f.msi
[2011/03/29 06:36:44 | 000,142,848 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f7f543.msi
[2011/03/28 22:18:20 | 001,222,656 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f7f75a.msi
[2011/02/20 04:59:54 | 000,519,680 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f7f76b.msi
[2011/03/29 03:51:04 | 000,742,400 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f7f80a.msi
[2011/03/28 23:13:50 | 000,155,648 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f7f82a.msi
[2011/03/28 23:16:52 | 000,169,472 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f7f869.msi
[2011/03/28 23:06:16 | 000,175,616 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f7f88f.msi
[2011/03/28 23:08:46 | 000,188,928 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3f7f8d4.msi
[2010/10/08 10:34:54 | 003,702,272 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3fe81ff.msi
[2010/10/08 10:34:54 | 000,868,864 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3fe8205.msi
[2010/10/08 10:34:56 | 002,503,680 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3fe820b.msi
[2010/10/08 10:35:09 | 002,506,240 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3fe8211.msi
[2010/10/08 10:35:12 | 002,507,776 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3fe8217.msi
[2010/10/08 10:35:12 | 002,865,664 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3fe821d.msi
[2010/10/08 10:35:30 | 000,881,152 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3fe8223.msi
[2010/10/08 10:35:26 | 000,885,760 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3fe8229.msi
[2010/10/08 10:35:15 | 000,875,520 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3fe822f.msi
[2010/10/08 10:35:15 | 000,868,864 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3fe8235.msi
[2010/10/08 10:35:33 | 002,503,680 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3fe823b.msi
[2010/10/08 10:35:36 | 003,124,224 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3fe8241.msi
[2010/10/08 10:35:39 | 002,517,504 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3fe8248.msi
[2010/10/08 10:35:39 | 000,868,864 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3fe824e.msi
[2010/10/08 10:35:44 | 000,873,984 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3fe8254.msi
[2010/10/08 10:35:44 | 002,513,920 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3fe825a.msi
[2010/10/08 10:35:45 | 002,522,624 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3fe8260.msi
[2010/10/08 10:35:53 | 001,992,192 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3fe8267.msi
[2010/10/08 10:36:01 | 027,532,288 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3fe8273.msi
[2010/10/08 10:53:04 | 001,901,056 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3fe827a.msi
[2010/10/08 10:54:01 | 000,872,448 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\3fe8280.msi
[2012/09/09 10:20:04 | 003,136,000 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\409bd043.msp
[2012/09/20 10:26:08 | 003,452,928 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\409bd05b.msp
[2012/07/27 18:55:16 | 007,068,672 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\409bd064.msp
[2012/07/19 02:43:30 | 041,454,592 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\409bd07f.msp
[2011/05/18 23:06:22 | 038,672,896 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\4b94a6f.msp
[2011/04/06 23:12:06 | 194,340,864 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\4b94aae.msp
[2011/12/26 07:24:12 | 008,835,072 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\4e1ba3c.msp
[2012/10/30 06:42:14 | 000,163,840 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\502d77e.msi
[2012/10/30 06:42:14 | 004,028,928 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\502d77f.msp
[2012/10/30 06:42:14 | 000,177,664 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\502d7b3.msi
[2012/10/30 06:42:14 | 004,637,184 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\502d7b4.msp
[2011/07/27 08:39:50 | 009,892,352 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\510c70d.msp
[2010/08/04 16:12:26 | 001,004,544 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\510c716.msp
[2010/07/23 02:03:24 | 000,338,432 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\510c725.msp
[2009/08/18 14:08:34 | 001,373,696 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\510c734.msp
[2009/05/26 19:53:56 | 000,579,072 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\510c742.msp
[2009/10/16 08:08:48 | 002,237,952 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\510c751.msp
[2009/07/27 05:31:24 | 003,738,624 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\510c760.msp
[2011/06/23 14:05:28 | 011,961,856 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\510c796.msp
[2010/08/04 16:13:04 | 000,686,080 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\510c7a5.msp
[2011/08/10 18:42:04 | 007,070,208 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\510c7b4.msp
[2011/04/29 13:28:40 | 001,995,264 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\510c7c3.msp
[2011/04/07 14:56:31 | 003,909,120 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\553ddfe.msi
[2010/09/18 16:07:42 | 003,171,328 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\59569c7.msi
[2010/09/18 16:18:46 | 002,667,008 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\5956b0b.msi
[2010/03/11 16:58:40 | 001,026,048 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\5d62deb.msi
[2010/03/11 16:58:40 | 002,328,064 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\5d62df9.msi
[2010/03/11 16:58:43 | 010,493,440 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\5d62e00.msi
[2010/03/19 13:00:19 | 000,250,880 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\5d62e09.msi
[2012/06/15 08:05:58 | 038,233,600 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\621175e.msi
[2013/01/11 14:21:49 | 020,185,088 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\6303ff8.msi
[2012/12/07 00:46:18 | 000,547,840 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\65a3ed3.msi
[2011/01/14 12:55:24 | 003,444,224 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\691b4c6.msp
[2012/04/11 04:55:34 | 000,041,472 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\6b75863.msi
[2012/04/11 09:17:04 | 027,504,128 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\6b7586b.msp
[2012/05/15 16:04:45 | 053,217,792 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\6b75874.msp
[2011/03/08 14:12:36 | 048,317,952 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\74adf4.msp
[2011/03/17 19:43:56 | 003,448,320 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\74ae0c.msp
[2011/01/14 11:50:28 | 046,292,480 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\74ae2e.msp
[2013/02/26 21:58:51 | 000,920,576 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\76af4.msi
[2011/02/16 03:47:52 | 003,446,272 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\76cde1.msp
[2011/01/14 12:53:28 | 009,680,896 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\76cdfa.msp
[2011/01/24 18:17:16 | 000,011,776 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\76ce03.msp
[2010/03/19 01:09:05 | 000,695,296 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8ae9c.msi
[2009/12/17 00:37:12 | 000,377,344 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8aea3.msi
[2010/03/19 11:40:13 | 000,269,824 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8aeaa.msi
[2010/03/19 17:46:10 | 008,565,760 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8aedc.msi
[2010/02/24 23:46:08 | 002,925,568 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8aee6.msi
[2010/02/24 23:46:05 | 001,912,832 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8aeed.msi
[2010/01/04 00:55:26 | 000,592,384 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8af2b.msi
[2010/03/11 16:58:26 | 003,164,160 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8af37.msi
[2010/02/24 23:46:00 | 003,653,120 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8af43.msi
[2010/03/11 16:58:35 | 006,492,160 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8af4a.msi
[2010/03/11 16:58:40 | 001,277,952 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8af51.msi
[2010/03/19 11:20:04 | 000,260,096 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8af58.msi
[2010/03/19 11:27:40 | 000,135,680 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8af5f.msi
[2009/12/05 02:18:12 | 004,121,600 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8af66.msi
[2010/03/19 08:04:36 | 000,287,744 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8b05e.msi
[2011/12/16 13:18:52 | 010,532,864 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\8c4895c.msp
[2012/01/25 19:15:56 | 010,121,216 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\903e978.msp
[2012/02/29 23:54:52 | 003,448,320 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\903e992.msp
[2012/02/23 20:37:56 | 020,503,552 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\903e9ef.msp
[2012/08/29 22:37:20 | 003,449,344 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\908af47.msp
[2010/12/15 06:12:40 | 003,446,272 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\921dc50.msp
[2009/09/13 10:18:08 | 015,401,472 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\92680c2.msp
[2012/04/05 01:54:10 | 009,676,800 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\929769c.msp
[2012/04/05 01:55:02 | 003,826,688 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\92976b4.msp
[2012/06/20 02:07:22 | 002,121,728 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\92976cc.msp
[2012/06/20 01:28:22 | 005,803,008 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\92976e7.msp
[2012/06/20 02:03:00 | 003,446,784 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\92976ff.msp
[2012/06/19 12:54:40 | 002,239,488 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\929770e.msp
[2011/04/06 16:02:54 | 001,388,032 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\92bbd06.msi
[2012/07/04 08:00:48 | 018,848,256 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\9338e22.msp
[2012/07/04 08:17:40 | 009,759,232 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\9338e46.msp
[2012/07/18 15:53:36 | 010,937,344 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\9338e55.msp
[2012/07/04 07:59:40 | 000,253,440 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\9338e6d.msp
[2012/07/18 15:46:48 | 000,593,408 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\9338e7c.msp
[2012/07/25 16:59:06 | 011,032,064 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\9338e8b.msp
[2012/07/19 02:43:18 | 003,450,368 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\9338ea3.msp
[2012/07/04 08:03:10 | 000,450,048 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\9338eae.msp
[2012/06/26 18:03:12 | 003,875,840 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\9338eb8.msp
[2012/07/04 07:59:08 | 005,909,504 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\9338edf.msp
[2013/01/23 19:05:40 | 009,765,376 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\9577b8.msp
[2012/12/08 13:42:30 | 048,153,600 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\9577d1.msp
[2012/12/14 04:13:54 | 002,887,168 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\9577e9.msp
[2012/12/08 13:42:38 | 020,348,928 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\957807.msp
[2012/12/06 17:56:22 | 003,725,312 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\957812.msp
[2013/01/16 22:58:44 | 003,448,832 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\957829.msp
[2012/12/14 04:12:28 | 008,611,328 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\957832.msp
[2012/12/19 23:36:38 | 013,662,720 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\957841.msp
[2011/09/02 09:48:11 | 026,923,792 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\999f7da.msi
[2011/08/31 09:31:15 | 022,449,664 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\9bd07b9.msi
[2011/04/22 16:08:26 | 002,903,040 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a084731.msp
[2011/03/19 01:33:18 | 001,024,512 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a0847c1.msp
[2011/06/29 11:46:34 | 011,949,568 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a08488e.msp
[2011/05/28 18:25:40 | 009,261,568 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a084972.msp
[2011/12/12 17:15:08 | 003,446,784 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a08498c.msp
[2010/09/15 15:07:30 | 003,448,320 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a70fe29.msp
[2010/07/16 08:41:36 | 001,732,608 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a70fe32.msp
[2010/08/13 13:16:56 | 039,978,496 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a70fe4c.msp
[2010/09/07 10:51:43 | 009,600,512 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a9be5.msi
[2010/08/26 08:21:12 | 002,075,136 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a9bed.msi
[2010/09/01 11:27:40 | 007,260,160 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a9bf6.msi
[2010/08/04 06:55:10 | 001,108,992 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a9bff.msi
[2010/09/01 10:37:30 | 001,123,328 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a9c08.msi
[2010/09/02 10:52:46 | 001,231,872 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a9c11.msi
[2010/09/02 10:50:08 | 001,250,304 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a9c1a.msi
[2010/09/02 07:45:32 | 011,765,248 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a9c2c.msi
[2010/08/06 09:41:00 | 001,574,400 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a9c59.msi
[2010/09/02 09:27:12 | 002,880,512 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a9c62.msi
[2010/08/06 09:43:24 | 002,168,832 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a9c6b.msi
[2010/09/02 07:53:22 | 008,804,352 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a9c74.msi
[2010/09/01 12:02:06 | 003,646,976 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a9c8f.msi
[2010/08/18 11:30:04 | 008,203,264 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a9c98.msi
[2010/08/19 10:35:14 | 001,983,488 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a9ca1.msi
[2010/09/02 06:01:10 | 001,121,792 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a9cea.msi
[2010/09/02 05:06:22 | 001,121,792 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a9cf3.msi
[2010/09/02 05:09:36 | 001,122,304 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a9cfc.msi
[2010/09/02 05:07:58 | 001,121,792 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a9d05.msi
[2010/09/02 05:11:12 | 001,121,792 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a9d0e.msi
[2010/09/02 05:14:24 | 001,121,792 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a9d17.msi
[2010/09/02 05:16:00 | 001,121,792 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a9d20.msi
[2010/09/02 05:17:34 | 001,121,792 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a9d29.msi
[2010/09/02 05:44:44 | 001,121,280 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a9d32.msi
[2010/09/02 05:20:54 | 001,121,280 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a9d3b.msi
[2010/09/02 05:22:30 | 001,121,792 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a9d44.msi
[2010/09/02 05:24:06 | 001,121,280 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a9d4d.msi
[2010/09/02 05:25:42 | 001,118,208 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a9d56.msi
[2010/09/02 05:27:30 | 001,121,280 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a9d5f.msi
[2010/09/02 05:29:08 | 001,121,280 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\a9d68.msi
[2011/08/15 23:56:50 | 003,445,760 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\ac9c408.msp
[2012/09/23 23:47:27 | 002,385,920 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\ad553.msi
[2013/02/15 18:35:46 | 001,519,616 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\ad554.msp
[2013/02/15 18:35:46 | 017,502,208 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\ad555.msp
[2010/04/04 06:55:06 | 008,849,408 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\b45a5.msi
[2010/04/04 06:55:06 | 001,724,416 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\b45c5.msi
[2010/04/04 06:50:52 | 001,469,440 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\b4649.msi
[2010/04/04 06:50:52 | 001,880,064 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\b4762.msi
[2010/04/04 06:50:52 | 001,396,736 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\b481d.msi
[2010/04/04 06:50:52 | 001,403,904 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\b4853.msi
[2010/04/03 21:10:48 | 005,587,968 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\b4884.msi
[2010/04/04 06:55:46 | 002,341,376 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\b489a.msi
[2010/04/04 06:50:52 | 005,447,680 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\b48a3.msi
[2010/04/04 06:50:52 | 005,388,288 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\b48aa.msi
[2010/03/31 00:02:30 | 002,438,144 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\b497a.msi
[2010/04/03 21:07:46 | 001,354,240 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\b4981.msi
[2010/03/30 23:54:58 | 003,999,744 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\b49d6.msi
[2010/03/31 00:02:26 | 004,926,464 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\b4a35.msi
[2010/03/31 00:02:20 | 046,391,808 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\b4a36.msp
[2009/09/11 10:45:14 | 000,147,456 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\b4a41.msi
[2010/04/04 06:53:56 | 097,841,664 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\b4a8b.msi
[2010/04/04 06:51:28 | 071,219,712 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\b4b1e.msi
[2010/04/04 06:53:10 | 002,958,336 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\b4b2a.msi
[2010/04/04 06:51:24 | 007,552,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\b4b3f.msi
[2008/03/25 07:10:52 | 010,075,648 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\b90db53.msi
[2008/03/25 07:10:56 | 001,032,192 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\b90db5a.msi
[2008/03/25 07:13:04 | 063,680,512 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\b90db62.msi
[2012/03/30 14:49:10 | 009,878,016 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\b90db69.msi
[2012/03/30 14:49:27 | 002,385,408 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\b90db70.msi
[2012/03/30 14:49:33 | 002,393,088 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\b90db77.msi
[2006/12/02 07:09:06 | 002,818,048 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\b90db7e.msi
[2003/12/17 14:30:46 | 008,584,192 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\b90db85.msi
[2003/12/17 14:13:48 | 005,050,880 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\b90db8d.msi
[2011/07/21 13:50:16 | 000,204,800 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\babd338.msp
[2011/08/22 02:11:30 | 001,859,584 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\babd358.msp
[2011/08/22 02:12:02 | 000,133,120 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\babd361.msp
[2011/07/21 13:52:20 | 005,418,496 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\babd379.msp
[2011/07/21 13:59:54 | 019,958,784 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\babd391.msp
[2011/06/20 00:13:24 | 022,633,984 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\babd3b4.msp
[2009/07/21 00:29:14 | 006,057,984 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\babd3c6.msi
[2011/07/21 13:48:02 | 010,101,248 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\babd3dd.msp
[2011/06/20 00:19:16 | 000,040,960 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\babd3e7.msp
[2011/07/21 13:42:12 | 003,222,016 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\babd3ff.msp
[2011/07/21 13:44:34 | 065,792,512 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\babd419.msp
[2011/10/22 16:20:14 | 003,448,832 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\bbcf55a.msp
[2011/10/27 00:02:04 | 008,592,896 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\bbcf575.msp
[2011/10/27 00:22:48 | 000,906,752 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\bbcf589.msp
[2011/10/27 00:23:38 | 018,386,944 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\bbcf5a1.msp
[2011/10/26 23:46:16 | 021,925,376 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\bbcf5c2.msp
[2011/10/26 23:49:52 | 000,592,896 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\bbcf5d4.msp
[2011/10/26 23:49:56 | 016,777,216 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\bbcf5f6.msp
[2011/10/22 16:19:58 | 024,149,504 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\bbcf631.msp
[2009/12/09 12:40:14 | 002,878,976 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\bfb2d1a.msi
[2007/11/07 09:12:28 | 000,232,960 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\d16d4d6.msi
[2009/08/11 14:20:30 | 003,294,720 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\db61bd4.msi
[2010/11/01 10:09:06 | 001,358,336 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\dc84f33.msi
[2011/10/17 08:54:34 | 002,682,368 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\e0318.msi
[2013/03/15 08:45:31 | 027,872,256 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\e1b80.msi
[2013/03/15 08:49:15 | 000,179,200 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\e1b87.msi
[2010/08/13 13:12:36 | 008,595,456 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\e39b9e.msp
[2010/09/22 15:16:52 | 007,013,888 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\e39bab.msp
[2010/08/05 18:03:04 | 003,449,344 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\e39bd6.msp
[2010/08/05 17:35:18 | 001,792,512 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\e39bf0.msp
[2010/08/05 17:35:22 | 000,126,976 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\e39bfa.msp
[2010/07/22 18:27:48 | 000,288,768 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\e39c26.msp
[2011/08/01 10:13:44 | 011,027,968 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\e82fc8.msi
[2011/04/06 16:02:50 | 001,997,312 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\f65eb.msi
[2011/04/06 16:02:46 | 002,211,328 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\f65f4.msi
[2011/04/06 16:02:52 | 012,719,104 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\f65fd.msi
[2011/04/06 16:02:48 | 000,725,504 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\f6606.msi
[2011/04/06 16:02:48 | 003,670,016 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\f660f.msi
[2011/04/06 16:02:48 | 000,606,208 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\f6618.msi
[2011/04/06 16:02:50 | 000,915,456 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\f6621.msi
[2011/04/06 16:02:46 | 000,607,744 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\f662a.msi
[2011/04/06 16:02:50 | 001,528,320 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\f6633.msi
[2011/04/06 16:02:48 | 000,532,992 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\f663c.msi
[2011/04/06 16:02:54 | 009,998,336 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\f6645.msi
[2011/09/26 14:34:57 | 000,031,232 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\f664c.msi
[2011/04/06 16:02:48 | 001,911,808 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\f665c.msi
[2011/04/06 16:02:48 | 000,620,032 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\f6665.msi
[2011/04/06 16:02:48 | 003,123,200 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\f666e.msi
[2011/04/06 16:02:46 | 000,510,976 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\f6677.msi
[2011/04/06 16:02:50 | 000,754,688 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\f6680.msi
[2011/04/06 16:00:00 | 002,258,944 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\f6687.msi
[2011/09/26 14:41:00 | 000,024,064 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\f6694.msi
[2011/09/26 14:41:23 | 000,023,040 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\f669b.msi
[2011/04/06 15:45:42 | 008,297,472 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\f66bb.msi
[2011/07/11 17:33:14 | 023,254,016 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\fc816d0.msp
[2010/10/08 12:00:35 | 000,001,760 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\MSI854B_Log.txt
[2011/02/03 17:27:18 | 000,001,927 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\MSI898F_Log.txt
[2011/09/26 13:51:17 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\wix{439760BC-7737-4386-9B1D-A90A3E8A22EA}.SchedServiceConfig.rmi
[2012/06/15 08:09:08 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\wix{6A76BEAF-6D1F-4273-A79B-DA8410A2E56B}.SchedServiceConfig.rmi
[2012/11/12 09:14:57 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\wix{7446FE8D-C1F9-4D42-AAAE-5DBCE58605A6}.SchedServiceConfig.rmi
[2011/12/19 12:59:17 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\wix{75104836-CAC7-444E-A39E-3F54151942F5}.SchedServiceConfig.rmi
[2011/10/17 08:58:40 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\wix{9C98CA38-4C1A-4AC8-B55C-169497C8826B}.SchedServiceConfig.rmi
[2012/03/19 09:05:27 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Installer\wix{B8AD779A-82DA-4365-A7D0-AD3DCFC55CFF}.SchedServiceConfig.rmi
[3 C:\Windows\Installer\*.tmp files -> C:\Windows\Installer\*.tmp -> ]

< %windir%\system32\tasks\*.* >

< %windir%\system32\tasks\*.* /64 >
[2013/03/13 11:17:43 | 000,003,768 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater
[2011/12/06 10:20:49 | 000,003,522 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\tasks\AdobeAAMUpdater-1.0-NI-MET-koneswaran.thurai
[2012/12/03 16:04:08 | 000,003,516 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\tasks\AdobeAAMUpdater-1.0-NI-MET-tajinder.singh
[2013/03/22 13:41:16 | 000,003,924 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\tasks\avast! Emergency Update
[2013/03/14 09:19:27 | 000,003,308 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\tasks\DealPly
[2013/02/07 10:19:37 | 000,003,328 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\tasks\DealPlyUpdate
[2013/02/19 09:58:22 | 000,003,658 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore
[2013/02/19 09:58:25 | 000,003,910 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA
[2013/03/12 14:20:07 | 000,003,558 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-1677Core
[2013/03/12 14:20:09 | 000,003,954 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-1677UA
[2012/04/05 20:16:31 | 000,003,540 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2634Core
[2012/04/05 20:16:31 | 000,003,936 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2634UA
[2011/08/23 09:50:14 | 000,003,238 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\tasks\RealUpgradeLogonTaskS-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2634
[2011/08/23 09:50:13 | 000,003,354 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\tasks\RealUpgradeScheduledTaskS-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2634
[2011/02/09 10:01:41 | 000,003,230 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\tasks\SidebarExecute
[2013/03/20 12:56:46 | 000,003,620 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task 05d65554-687d-450f-95bb-c6ceb8373b1d
[2013/03/20 12:56:47 | 000,003,546 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task d2101d44-a6df-4594-b0cb-e51e64109989
[2013/03/13 08:32:34 | 000,003,950 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\tasks\User_Feed_Synchronization-{216B1124-DE11-4957-84B2-C9764C3ADCA5}
[2012/04/12 03:20:17 | 000,003,954 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\tasks\User_Feed_Synchronization-{ABC7842F-5A19-4688-92F6-86DDBB0F13A7}
[2013/02/07 10:06:36 | 000,003,368 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\tasks\VisualBeeRecovery
[2011/01/20 11:16:05 | 000,003,144 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\tasks\{2E1B8D8A-219F-40E2-8BDC-EDF50C2B564D}
[2011/04/06 15:20:35 | 000,003,330 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\tasks\{5E5FFEA8-2C34-47F3-B730-8E5219DE7E81}
[2010/10/27 10:05:28 | 000,002,878 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\tasks\{F9BC9865-0D25-41FC-99AA-78CFB757FBBC}

< %systemroot%\Fonts\*.exe >

< %systemroot%\*. /mp /s >

< MD5 for: ATAPI.SYS >
[2009/07/13 21:52:21 | 000,024,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=02062C0B390B7729EDC9E69C680A6F3C -- C:\Windows\erdnt\cache64\atapi.sys
[2009/07/13 21:52:21 | 000,024,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=02062C0B390B7729EDC9E69C680A6F3C -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\atapi.sys
[2009/07/13 21:52:21 | 000,024,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=02062C0B390B7729EDC9E69C680A6F3C -- C:\Windows\SysNative\DriverStore\FileRepository\mshdc.inf_amd64_neutral_aad30bdeec04ea5e\atapi.sys
[2009/07/13 21:52:21 | 000,024,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=02062C0B390B7729EDC9E69C680A6F3C -- C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_mshdc.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_3b5e2d89382958dd\atapi.sys

< MD5 for: EXPLORER.EXE >
[2011/02/26 01:19:21 | 002,616,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=0FB9C74046656D1579A64660AD67B746 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\wow64_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.21669_none_ba87e574ddfe652d\explorer.exe
[2011/02/25 02:19:30 | 002,871,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=332FEAB1435662FC6C672E25BEB37BE3 -- C:\Windows\erdnt\cache86\explorer.exe
[2011/02/25 02:19:30 | 002,871,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=332FEAB1435662FC6C672E25BEB37BE3 -- C:\Windows\explorer.exe
[2011/02/25 02:19:30 | 002,871,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=332FEAB1435662FC6C672E25BEB37BE3 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17567_none_afa79dc39081d0ba\explorer.exe
[2011/02/26 02:14:34 | 002,871,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=3B69712041F3D63605529BD66DC00C48 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.21669_none_b0333b22a99da332\explorer.exe
[2010/11/20 08:17:09 | 002,616,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=40D777B7A95E00593EB1568C68514493 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\wow64_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_ba2f56d3c4bcbafb\explorer.exe
[2011/02/25 01:30:54 | 002,616,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=8B88EBBB05A0E56B7DCC708498C02B3E -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\explorer.exe
[2011/02/25 01:30:54 | 002,616,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=8B88EBBB05A0E56B7DCC708498C02B3E -- C:\Windows\winsxs\wow64_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17567_none_b9fc4815c4e292b5\explorer.exe
[2010/11/20 09:24:45 | 002,872,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=AC4C51EB24AA95B77F705AB159189E24 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_afdaac81905bf900\explorer.exe

< MD5 for: REGEDIT.EXE >
[2009/07/13 21:39:29 | 000,427,008 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=2E2C937846A0B8789E5E91739284D17A -- C:\Windows\erdnt\cache86\regedit.exe
[2009/07/13 21:39:29 | 000,427,008 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=2E2C937846A0B8789E5E91739284D17A -- C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-registry-editor_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_5023a70bf589ad3e\regedit.exe
[2009/07/13 21:39:29 | 000,427,008 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=8A4883F5E7AC37444F23279239553878 -- C:\Windows\regedit.exe
[2009/07/13 21:14:30 | 000,398,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=8A4883F5E7AC37444F23279239553878 -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\regedit.exe
[2009/07/13 21:14:30 | 000,398,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=8A4883F5E7AC37444F23279239553878 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\wow64_microsoft-windows-registry-editor_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_5a78515e29ea6f39\regedit.exe

< MD5 for: SERVICES.EXE >
[2009/07/13 21:39:37 | 000,328,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=24ACB7E5BE595468E3B9AA488B9B4FCB -- C:\Windows\erdnt\cache64\services.exe
[2009/07/13 21:39:37 | 000,328,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=24ACB7E5BE595468E3B9AA488B9B4FCB -- C:\Windows\SysNative\services.exe
[2009/07/13 21:39:37 | 000,328,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=24ACB7E5BE595468E3B9AA488B9B4FCB -- C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-s..s-servicecontroller_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_2b54b20ee6fa07b1\services.exe

< MD5 for: SVCHOST.EXE >
[2012/12/14 17:49:28 | 000,216,424 | ---- | M] () MD5=22101A85B3CA2FE2BE05FE9A61A7A83D -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Chameleon\svchost.exe
[2009/07/13 21:14:41 | 000,020,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=54A47F6B5E09A77E61649109C6A08866 -- C:\Windows\erdnt\cache86\svchost.exe
[2009/07/13 21:14:41 | 000,020,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=54A47F6B5E09A77E61649109C6A08866 -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\svchost.exe
[2009/07/13 21:14:41 | 000,020,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=54A47F6B5E09A77E61649109C6A08866 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-services-svchost_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_b591afc466a15356\svchost.exe
[2009/07/13 21:39:46 | 000,027,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=C78655BC80301D76ED4FEF1C1EA40A7D -- C:\Windows\erdnt\cache64\svchost.exe
[2009/07/13 21:39:46 | 000,027,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=C78655BC80301D76ED4FEF1C1EA40A7D -- C:\Windows\SysNative\svchost.exe
[2009/07/13 21:39:46 | 000,027,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=C78655BC80301D76ED4FEF1C1EA40A7D -- C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-services-svchost_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_11b04b481efec48c\svchost.exe

< MD5 for: USER32.DLL >
[2010/11/20 08:08:57 | 000,833,024 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=5E0DB2D8B2750543CD2EBB9EA8E6CDD3 -- C:\Windows\erdnt\cache86\user32.dll
[2010/11/20 08:08:57 | 000,833,024 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=5E0DB2D8B2750543CD2EBB9EA8E6CDD3 -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\user32.dll
[2010/11/20 08:08:57 | 000,833,024 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=5E0DB2D8B2750543CD2EBB9EA8E6CDD3 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\wow64_microsoft-windows-user32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_35b31c02b85ccb6e\user32.dll
[2010/11/20 09:27:27 | 001,008,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=FE70103391A64039A921DBFFF9C7AB1B -- C:\Windows\erdnt\cache64\user32.dll
[2010/11/20 09:27:27 | 001,008,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=FE70103391A64039A921DBFFF9C7AB1B -- C:\Windows\SysNative\user32.dll
[2010/11/20 09:27:27 | 001,008,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=FE70103391A64039A921DBFFF9C7AB1B -- C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-user32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_2b5e71b083fc0973\user32.dll

< MD5 for: USERINIT.EXE >
[2010/11/20 08:17:48 | 000,026,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=61AC3EFDFACFDD3F0F11DD4FD4044223 -- C:\Windows\erdnt\cache86\userinit.exe
[2010/11/20 08:17:48 | 000,026,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=61AC3EFDFACFDD3F0F11DD4FD4044223 -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\userinit.exe
[2010/11/20 08:17:48 | 000,026,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=61AC3EFDFACFDD3F0F11DD4FD4044223 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-userinit_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_de3024012ff21116\userinit.exe
[2010/11/20 09:25:24 | 000,030,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=BAFE84E637BF7388C96EF48D4D3FDD53 -- C:\Windows\erdnt\cache64\userinit.exe
[2010/11/20 09:25:24 | 000,030,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=BAFE84E637BF7388C96EF48D4D3FDD53 -- C:\Windows\SysNative\userinit.exe
[2010/11/20 09:25:24 | 000,030,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=BAFE84E637BF7388C96EF48D4D3FDD53 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-userinit_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_3a4ebf84e84f824c\userinit.exe

< MD5 for: WINLOGON.EXE >
[2010/11/20 09:25:30 | 000,390,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=1151B1BAA6F350B1DB6598E0FEA7C457 -- C:\Windows\erdnt\cache64\winlogon.exe
[2010/11/20 09:25:30 | 000,390,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=1151B1BAA6F350B1DB6598E0FEA7C457 -- C:\Windows\SysNative\winlogon.exe
[2010/11/20 09:25:30 | 000,390,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=1151B1BAA6F350B1DB6598E0FEA7C457 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-winlogon_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_cde90685eb910636\winlogon.exe
[2012/12/14 17:49:28 | 000,216,424 | ---- | M] () MD5=22101A85B3CA2FE2BE05FE9A61A7A83D -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Chameleon\winlogon.exe

< C:\Windows\assembly\tmp\U\*.* /s >
[2009/07/14 01:08:49 | 000,000,006 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\SA.DAT
[2009/07/14 01:08:49 | 000,032,538 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\SCHEDLGU.TXT
[2010/11/02 10:23:15 | 000,000,892 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2634Core.job
[2010/11/02 10:23:16 | 000,000,944 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2634UA.job
[2011/03/09 16:04:39 | 000,000,910 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
[2011/03/09 16:04:40 | 000,000,914 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
[2012/04/02 08:47:54 | 000,000,830 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
[2012/06/04 14:24:47 | 000,000,904 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-1677Core.job
[2012/06/04 14:24:47 | 000,000,956 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-1677UA.job
[2013/03/20 12:56:46 | 000,000,528 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task 05d65554-687d-450f-95bb-c6ceb8373b1d.job
[2013/03/20 12:56:47 | 000,000,528 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task d2101d44-a6df-4594-b0cb-e51e64109989.job

< %Temp%\smtmp\* \s >

< %Temp%\smtmp\1\*.* >

< %Temp%\smtmp\2\*.* >

< %Temp%\smtmp\3\*.* >

< %Temp%\smtmp\4\*.* >

========== Alternate Data Streams ==========

@Alternate Data Stream - 969 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\Microsoft:kBCfoJ0HbzjNsVR0tRR2kmcHxm
@Alternate Data Stream - 122 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:A66A990E
@Alternate Data Stream - 1149 bytes -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\System:dM3JIkehJXCr0i9sV7p
@Alternate Data Stream - 1113 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\Microsoft:ZSaoqOXBJrQNWdjQUZSmJioCY

< End of report >


----------



## teji (Mar 14, 2013)

above is Otl log ....divided in two posts....


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Thanks, will go through it now


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

*P2P Warning!*


*IMPORTANT* I notice there are signs of one or more *P2P (Person to Person) File Sharing Programs* on your computer.

* µTorrent*

Please note that as long as you are using any form of *Peer-to-Peer networking* and *downloading files* from non-documented sources, you can expect infestations of malware to occur 
Once upon a time, P2P file sharing was fairly safe. That is no longer true. You may continue to use P2P sharing at your own risk; however, please keep in mind that this practice may be the source of your current malware infestation

I'd like you to read the *Guidelines for P2P Programs* where we explain why it's not a good idea to have them.

Please read these short reports on the dangers of peer-2-peer programs and file sharing.

Cyber Education Letter
File sharing infects 500,000 computers 
USAToday

I would recommend that you uninstall the above, however that choice is up to you. If you choose to remove these programs, you can do so via *Control Panel >> Add or Remove Programs*.

*If you decide to keep the program in spite of the risks involved, do not use it until I have finished cleaning your computer and have given you the all clear.*

----------------------------
Now that's out of the way, lets get started 

Uninstall these programs because they're not needed or are outdated or are dangerous to use.
If any can't be installed, let me know, but carry on with the rest of the uninstall and the programs below. We can look at any that couldn't be uninstalled later 
Optimizers, boosters, cleaners, etc. are basically useless and a waste of money and can do more harm than good

Reading these links might also put you off such progs:

http://miekiemoes.blogspot.com/2008/02/registry-cleaners-and-system-tweaking_13.html

http://www.edbott.com/weblog/?p=643

*Wise Disk Cleaner 5.93
Wise Registry Cleaner 5.9.4*

===========================

Run OTL 

Under the *Custom Scans/Fixes* box at the bottom, paste in the following 

```
:OTL
DRV:64bit: - (splunkdrv-win6) -- C:\Program Files\Splunk\bin\splunkdrv-win6.sys File not found
FF - user.js - File not found
FF:64bit: - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@adobe.com/FlashPlayer: C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF64_11_6_602_180.dll File not found
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Apple.com/iTunes,version=: File not found
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (no name) - {F053C368-5458-45B2-9B4D-D8914BDDDBFF} - No CLSID value found.
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (no name) - Locked - No CLSID value found.
O4:64bit: - HKLM..\Run: [fpnpr] rundll32.exe "C:\Users\koneswaran.thurai\AppData\Roaming\fpnpr.dll",PVDecodeObject File not found
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [] File not found
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [AdobeCS5.5ServiceManager] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\CS5.5ServiceManager\CS5.5ServiceManager.exe" -launchedbylogin File not found
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun File not found
O6 - HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\control panel present
O6 - HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\restrictions present
O7 - HKU\.DEFAULT\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-18\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-19\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-20\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O8:64bit: - Extra context menu item: Add to Google Photos Screensa&ver - res://C:\Windows\system32\GPhotos.scr/200 File not found
O16 - DPF: {03C0000A-CF6D-4EF4-A2D6-376622318018} http://192.168.10.7/WatSearCtrl.cab (WebGuard Control)
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab (Reg Error: Key error.)
O18:64bit: - Protocol\Handler\skype4com - No CLSID value found
O21:64bit: - SSODL: WebCheck - {E6FB5E20-DE35-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED} - No CLSID value found.
O21 - SSODL: WebCheck - {E6FB5E20-DE35-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED} - No CLSID value found.
O37 - HKU\.DEFAULT\...exe [@ = exefile] -- Reg Error: Key error. File not found
O37 - HKU\S-1-5-18\...exe [@ = exefile] -- Reg Error: Key error. File not found
[3 C:\Windows\Installer\*.tmp files -> C:\Windows\Installer\*.tmp -> ]
@Alternate Data Stream - 969 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\Microsoft:kBCfoJ0HbzjNsVR0tRR2kmcHxm
@Alternate Data Stream - 122 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:A66A990E
@Alternate Data Stream - 1149 bytes -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\System:dM3JIkehJXCr0i9sV7p
@Alternate Data Stream - 1113 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\Microsoft:ZSaoqOXBJrQNWdjQUZSmJioCY
:files
C:\Windows\Installer\{9581ed23-bd50-71d9-7326-299df27d9821}
C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\{9581ed23-bd50-71d9-7326-299df27d9821}
C:\Users\koneswaran.thurai\AppData\Local\{9581ed23-bd50-71d9-7326-299df27d9821}
ipconfig /flushdns /c
:Commands 
[purity] 
[CREATERESTOREPOINT] 
[Reboot]
```

Then click the *Run Fix* button at the top 
Click OK.
OTL may ask to reboot the machine. Please do so if asked.

The report should appear in Notepad after the reboot. Copy/Paste the report in your next reply.

--------------------

Then, can you run this with OTL as follows:


Double click on the icon to run it. Make sure all other windows are closed and to let it run uninterrupted.
When the window appears, underneath *Output* at the top change it to *Minimal Output*.
Select 
*All Users*
*LOP Check*
*Purity Check*
Under the *Standard Registry* box change it to *All*

Please copy the text in the code box below and paste it in the *Custom Scans/Fixes* box in OTL:


```
/md5start
epmntdrv.sys
EuGdiDrv.sys
MPG4ds32.ax
/md5stop
type C:\Windows\SysNative\tasks\{2E1B8D8A-219F-40E2-8BDC-EDF50C2B564D} /c
type C:\Windows\SysNative\tasks\{5E5FFEA8-2C34-47F3-B730-8E5219DE7E81} /c
type C:\Windows\SysNative\tasks\{F9BC9865-0D25-41FC-99AA-78CFB757FBBC} /c
type C:\Windows\assembly\desktop.in0 /c
```

Click the *Run Scan* button. Do not change any settings unless otherwise told to do so. The scan wont take long.

*IF OTL SAYS 'NOT RESPONDING' DON'T USE THE MOUSE. IT WILL CARRY ON SCANNING AFTER A FEW MINUTES*

When the scan completes, it will open one notepad window. *OTL.Txt*. This is saved in the same location as OTL.

Please copy *(Edit->Select All, Edit->Copy)* the contents of this file and post them in your topic


eddie


----------



## teji (Mar 14, 2013)

hi eddie....thanku so much helping me..

for run fix after restart there is notepad file generated..

after restart i proceed with run scan and here is the notepad file..

OTL logfile created on: 4/1/2013 9:59:50 AM - Run 3
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.69.0 Folder = C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Desktop
64bit- Ultimate Edition Service Pack 1 (Version = 6.1.7601) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 9.0.8112.16421)
Locale: 00000409 | Country: United States | Language: ENU | Date Format: M/d/yyyy

3.74 Gb Total Physical Memory | 1.67 Gb Available Physical Memory | 44.53% Memory free
7.48 Gb Paging File | 4.98 Gb Available in Paging File | 66.56% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): ?:\pagefile.sys [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\Windows | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files (x86)
Drive C: | 626.88 Gb Total Space | 295.76 Gb Free Space | 47.18% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
Drive D: | 292.97 Gb Total Space | 88.49 Gb Free Space | 30.20% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
Drive K: | 11.37 Gb Total Space | 1.39 Gb Free Space | 12.19% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS

Computer Name: IT-LATHEES-PC | User Name: tajinder.singh | Logged in as Administrator.
Boot Mode: Normal | Scan Mode: All users | Include 64bit Scans
Company Name Whitelist: Off | Skip Microsoft Files: Off | No Company Name Whitelist: On | File Age = 30 Days

========== Processes (SafeList) ==========

PRC - File not found
PRC - C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Desktop\OTL (1).exe (OldTimer Tools)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe (Google Inc.)
PRC - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe (AVAST Software)
PRC - C:\ProgramData\Skype\Toolbars\Skype C2C Service\c2c_service.exe (Skype Technologies S.A.)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe (Malwarebytes Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Input Tools\GoogleInputHandler.exe (Google Inc.)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Input Tools\GoogleInputService.exe (Google Inc)
PRC - D:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\acrotray.exe (Adobe Systems Inc.)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Symantec\Symantec Endpoint Protection\Rtvscan.exe (Symantec Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Symantec\Symantec Endpoint Protection\ProtectionUtilSurrogate.exe (Symantec Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe (Symantec Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe (Symantec Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Realtime Soft\RTSHookInterop\x32\RTSHookInterop.exe (Realtime Soft Ltd)

========== Modules (No Company Name) ==========

MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\26.0.1410.43\ppgooglenaclpluginchrome.dll ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\26.0.1410.43\PepperFlash\pepflashplayer.dll ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\26.0.1410.43\pdf.dll ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\26.0.1410.43\libglesv2.dll ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\26.0.1410.43\libegl.dll ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\26.0.1410.43\ffmpegsumo.dll ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\FileZilla FTP Client\fzshellext.dll ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\OFFICE14\Cultures\OFFICE.ODF ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\GrooveIntlResource.dll ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\QtGui4.dll ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\QtCore4.dll ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\plugins\imageformats\qjpeg4.dll ()

========== Services (SafeList) ==========

SRV:*64bit:* - (avast! Antivirus) -- C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe (AVAST Software)
SRV:*64bit:* - (!SASCORE) -- C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCore64.exe (SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
SRV:*64bit:* - (ftpsvc) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\inetsrv\ftpsvc.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (WDRulesService) -- C:\Program Files\Western Digital\WD SmartWare\WDRulesEngine.exe (Western Digital )
SRV:*64bit:* - (WDFMEService) -- C:\Program Files\Western Digital\WD SmartWare\WDFME.exe (Western Digital )
SRV:*64bit:* - (WDDMService) -- C:\Program Files\Western Digital\WD SmartWare\WDDMService.exe (WDC)
SRV:*64bit:* - (WebFarmService) -- C:\Program Files\IIS\Microsoft Web Farm Framework\WebFarmService.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (MsDepSvc) -- C:\Program Files\IIS\Microsoft Web Deploy\MsDepSvc.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (IISADMIN) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\inetsrv\inetinfo.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (AMD External Events Utility) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\atiesrxx.exe (AMD)
SRV:*64bit:* - (WinDefend) -- C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MpSvc.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (AppMgmt) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\appmgmts.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (CISVC) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\CISVC.EXE (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (Crypkey License) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\Crypserv.exe (CrypKey (Canada) Ltd.)
SRV - (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc) -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
SRV - (MozillaMaintenance) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe (Mozilla Foundation)
SRV - (Skype C2C Service) -- C:\ProgramData\Skype\Toolbars\Skype C2C Service\c2c_service.exe (Skype Technologies S.A.)
SRV - (AdobeARMservice) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
SRV - (MBAMService) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe (Malwarebytes Corporation)
SRV - (MBAMScheduler) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe (Malwarebytes Corporation)
SRV - (SkypeUpdate) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe (Skype Technologies)
SRV - (GoogleInputService) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Input Tools\GoogleInputService.exe (Google Inc)
SRV - (TeamViewer7) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\TeamViewer\Version7\TeamViewer_Service.exe (TeamViewer GmbH)
SRV - (WAS) -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\inetsrv\iisw3adm.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV - (W3SVC) -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\inetsrv\iisw3adm.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV - (AppHostSvc) -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\inetsrv\apphostsvc.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV - (Symantec AntiVirus) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Symantec\Symantec Endpoint Protection\Rtvscan.exe (Symantec Corporation)
SRV - (SmcService) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Symantec\Symantec Endpoint Protection\Smc.exe (Symantec Corporation)
SRV - (SNAC) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Symantec\Symantec Endpoint Protection\SNAC64.EXE (Symantec Corporation)
SRV - (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) -- C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV - (SwitchBoard) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
SRV - (LiveUpdate) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServer_3_3.EXE (Symantec Corporation)
SRV - (ccSetMgr) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe (Symantec Corporation)
SRV - (ccEvtMgr) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe (Symantec Corporation)
SRV - (clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32) -- C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorsvw.exe (Microsoft Corporation)

========== Driver Services (SafeList) ==========

DRV:*64bit:* - (aswSnx) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswSnx.sys (AVAST Software)
DRV:*64bit:* - (aswSP) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswSP.sys (AVAST Software)
DRV:*64bit:* - (aswVmm) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswVmm.sys ()
DRV:*64bit:* - (aswRvrt) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswRvrt.sys ()
DRV:*64bit:* - (aswMonFlt) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys (AVAST Software)
DRV:*64bit:* - (aswFsBlk) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys (AVAST Software)
DRV:*64bit:* - (MBAMProtector) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\mbam.sys (Malwarebytes Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (WpsHelper) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\wpshelper.sys (Symantec Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (dg_ssudbus) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\ssudbus.sys (DEVGURU Co., LTD.(www.devguru.co.kr))
DRV:*64bit:* - (ssudmdm) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\ssudmdm.sys (DEVGURU Co., LTD.(www.devguru.co.kr))
DRV:*64bit:* - (GEARAspiWDM) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\GEARAspiWDM.sys (GEAR Software Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (USBAAPL64) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\usbaapl64.sys (Apple, Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (Fs_Rec) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\fs_rec.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (SASDIFSV) -- C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\sasdifsv64.sys (SUPERAdBlocker.com and SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
DRV:*64bit:* - (VBoxNetAdp) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\VBoxNetAdp.sys (Oracle Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (SASKUTIL) -- C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\saskutil64.sys (SUPERAdBlocker.com and SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
DRV:*64bit:* - (epmntdrv) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\epmntdrv.sys ()
DRV:*64bit:* - (EuGdiDrv) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\EuGdiDrv.sys ()
DRV:*64bit:* - (amdsata) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\amdsata.sys (Advanced Micro Devices)
DRV:*64bit:* - (amdxata) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\amdxata.sys (Advanced Micro Devices)
DRV:*64bit:* - (pcouffin) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\pcouffin.sys (VSO Software)
DRV:*64bit:* - (HpSAMD) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\HpSAMD.sys (Hewlett-Packard Company)
DRV:*64bit:* - (TsUsbFlt) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\TsUsbFlt.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (RdpVideoMiniport) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\rdpvideominiport.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (SymEvent) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\SYMEVENT64x86.SYS (Symantec Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (WPS) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\WPSDRVnt.sys (Symantec Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (SCDEmu) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\scdemu.sys (PowerISO Computing, Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (RsFx0150) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\RsFx0150.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (SRTSPL) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\srtspl64.sys (Symantec Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (SRTSP) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\srtsp64.sys (Symantec Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (SRTSPX) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\srtspx64.sys (Symantec Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (Teefer2) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\Teefer2.sys (Symantec Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (atikmdag) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\atikmdag.sys (ATI Technologies Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (amdsbs) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\amdsbs.sys (AMD Technologies Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (LSI_SAS2) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\lsi_sas2.sys (LSI Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (stexstor) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\stexstor.sys (Promise Technology)
DRV:*64bit:* - (WSDPrintDevice) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\WSDPrint.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (StillCam) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\serscan.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (PxHlpa64) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\PxHlpa64.sys (Sonic Solutions)
DRV:*64bit:* - (netr28x) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\netr28x.sys (Ralink Technology, Corp.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (ebdrv) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\evbda.sys (Broadcom Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (b06bdrv) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\bxvbda.sys (Broadcom Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (b57nd60a) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\b57nd60a.sys (Broadcom Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (hcw85cir) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\hcw85cir.sys (Hauppauge Computer Works, Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (ahcix64s) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\ahcix64s.sys (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc)
DRV:*64bit:* - (RTL8167) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\Rt64win7.sys (Realtek Corporation )
DRV:*64bit:* - (adfs) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\adfs.sys (Adobe Systems, Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (WDC_SAM) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\wdcsam64.sys (Western Digital Technologies)
DRV:*64bit:* - (NetworkX) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\Ckldrv.sys ()
DRV:*64bit:* - (RimUsb) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\RimUsb_AMD64.sys (Research In Motion Limited)
DRV - (NAVEX15) -- C:\ProgramData\Symantec\Definitions\VirusDefs\20130331.016\ex64.sys (Symantec Corporation)
DRV - (NAVENG) -- C:\ProgramData\Symantec\Definitions\VirusDefs\20130331.016\eng64.sys (Symantec Corporation)
DRV - (EraserUtilRebootDrv) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Symantec Shared\EENGINE\EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys (Symantec Corporation)
DRV - (eeCtrl) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Symantec Shared\EENGINE\eeCtrl64.sys (Symantec Corporation)
DRV - (epmntdrv) -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\epmntdrv.sys ()
DRV - (EuGdiDrv) -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\EuGdiDrv.sys ()
DRV - (VSPerfDrv100) -- D:\Program Files\Visual Studio 2010 Ultimate\Team Tools\Performance Tools\x64\VSPerfDrv100.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV - (SRTSPL) -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\drivers\srtspl64.sys (Symantec Corporation)
DRV - (SRTSP) -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\drivers\srtsp64.sys (Symantec Corporation)
DRV - (SRTSPX) -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\drivers\srtspx64.sys (Symantec Corporation)
DRV - (WIMMount) -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\drivers\wimmount.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV - (UltraMonUtility) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Realtime Soft\UltraMonMirrorDrv\x64\UltraMonUtility.sys (Realtime Soft Ltd)

========== Standard Registry (All) ==========

========== Internet Explorer ==========

IE:*64bit:* - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
IE:*64bit:* - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
IE:*64bit:* - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Secondary_Page_URL = [binary data]
IE:*64bit:* - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Extensions Off Page = about:NoAdd-ons
IE:*64bit:* - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
IE:*64bit:* - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Security Risk Page = about:SecurityRisk
IE:*64bit:* - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
IE:*64bit:* - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = http://ie.search.msn.com/{SUB_RFC1766}/srchasst/srchcust.htm
IE:*64bit:* - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://ie.search.msn.com/{SUB_RFC1766}/srchasst/srchasst.htm
IE:*64bit:* - HKLM\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = 
IE:*64bit:* - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&FORM=IE8SRC
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Secondary_Page_URL = [binary data]
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Extensions Off Page = about:NoAdd-ons
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\system32\blank.htm
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Page_Transitions = 1
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Security Risk Page = about:SecurityRisk
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = 
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&FORM=IE8SRC

IE - HKU\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch
IE - HKU\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=msnhome
IE - HKU\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0

IE - HKU\S-1-5-18\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch
IE - HKU\S-1-5-18\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=msnhome
IE - HKU\S-1-5-18\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0

IE - HKU\S-1-5-19\..\URLSearchHook: {CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieframe.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
IE - HKU\S-1-5-19\..\SearchScopes,defaultscope =

IE - HKU\S-1-5-20\..\URLSearchHook: {CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieframe.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
IE - HKU\S-1-5-20\..\SearchScopes,defaultscope =

IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\system32\blank.htm
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665\..\URLSearchHook: {CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieframe.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = {0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&src=IE-SearchBox&FORM=IE8SRC
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0

========== FireFox ==========

FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledAddons: %7B972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd%7D:19.0.2
FF - user.js - File not found

FF:*64bit:* - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/GENUINE: C:\Windows\system32\Wat\npWatWeb.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF:*64bit:* - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Microsoft.com/NpCtrl,version=1.0: c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\5.1.20125.0\npctrl.dll ( Microsoft Corporation)
FF:*64bit:* - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/OfficeAuthz,version=14.0: C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office14\NPAUTHZ.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@adobe.com/FlashPlayer: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_6_602_180.dll ()
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Apple.com/iTunes,version=1.0: C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\Mozilla Plugins\npitunes.dll ()
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Google.com/GoogleEarthPlugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Earth\plugin\npgeplugin.dll (Google)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@google.com/npPicasa3,version=3.0.0: C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Picasa3\npPicasa3.dll (Google, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@java.com/DTPlugin,version=10.17.2: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\npDeployJava1.dll (Oracle Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@java.com/JavaPlugin,version=10.17.2: C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll (Oracle Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@logitech.com/HarmonyRemote,version=1.0.0: C:\Program Files (x86)\Logitech\Harmony Remote Driver\NprtHarmonyPlugin.dll (Logitech Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/GENUINE: C:\Windows\system32\Wat\npWatWeb.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Microsoft.com/NpCtrl,version=1.0: c:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Silverlight\5.1.20125.0\npctrl.dll ( Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/OfficeAuthz,version=14.0: C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office14\NPAUTHZ.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/SharePoint,version=14.0: C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office14\NPSPWRAP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=3: C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.21.135\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=9: C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.21.135\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\Adobe Reader: C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 11.0\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll (Adobe Systems Inc.)

FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\[email protected]: C:\Program Files (x86)\Fiddler2\FiddlerHook [2011/10/13 10:56:58 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\[email protected]: D:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Browser\WCFirefoxExtn [2013/01/17 12:11:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\[email protected]: C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\WebRep\FF [2013/03/22 13:41:11 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 19.0.2\extensions\\Components: C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\components [2013/03/11 08:14:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 19.0.2\extensions\\Plugins: C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugins
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Mozilla Thunderbird 17.0.4\extensions\\Components: C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Thunderbird\components [2013/03/26 08:36:57 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Mozilla Thunderbird 17.0.4\extensions\\Plugins: C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Thunderbird\plugins

[2013/03/26 08:34:45 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Roaming\mozilla\Extensions
[2013/03/11 08:13:53 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\extensions
[2013/03/11 08:13:53 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (Skype Click to Call) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{82AF8DCA-6DE9-405D-BD5E-43525BDAD38A}
[2013/03/11 08:14:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (Default) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd}
[2013/03/11 08:14:05 | 000,263,064 | ---- | M] (Mozilla Foundation) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\mozilla firefox\components\browsercomps.dll
[2013/02/01 14:22:13 | 000,001,607 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\mozilla firefox\searchplugins\amazondotcom.xml
[2013/02/01 14:22:13 | 000,002,465 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\mozilla firefox\searchplugins\bing.xml
[2011/09/28 20:26:50 | 000,002,252 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\mozilla firefox\searchplugins\bing.xml.old
[2013/02/01 14:22:13 | 000,001,453 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\mozilla firefox\searchplugins\eBay.xml
[2013/02/01 14:22:13 | 000,002,669 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\mozilla firefox\searchplugins\google.xml
[2013/02/19 12:07:06 | 000,002,086 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\mozilla firefox\searchplugins\twitter.xml
[2013/02/01 14:22:13 | 000,001,391 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\mozilla firefox\searchplugins\wikipedia.xml
[2013/02/01 14:22:13 | 000,001,309 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\mozilla firefox\searchplugins\yahoo.xml

========== Chrome ==========

CHR - default_search_provider: Google (Enabled)
CHR - default_search_provider: search_url = {google:baseURL}search?q={searchTerms}&{google:RLZ}{google:acceptedSuggestion}{googleriginalQueryForSuggestion}{google:assistedQueryStats}{google:searchFieldtrialParameter}{google:searchClient}{google:sourceId}{google:instantExtendedEnabledParameter}ie={inputEncoding}
CHR - default_search_provider: suggest_url = {google:baseSuggestURL}search?{google:searchFieldtrialParameter}client=chrome&q={searchTerms}&{google:cursorPosition}sugkey={google:suggestAPIKeyParameter}
CHR - plugin: Shockwave Flash (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\26.0.1410.43\PepperFlash\pepflashplayer.dll
CHR - plugin: Chrome Remote Desktop Viewer (Enabled) = internal-remoting-viewer
CHR - plugin: Native Client (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\26.0.1410.43\ppGoogleNaClPluginChrome.dll
CHR - plugin: Chrome PDF Viewer (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\26.0.1410.43\pdf.dll
CHR - plugin: Adobe Acrobat (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\Browser\nppdf32.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.3 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.3 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin2.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.3 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin3.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.3 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin4.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.3 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin5.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.3 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin6.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.7.3 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin7.dll
CHR - plugin: Microsoft Office 2010 (Enabled) = C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office14\NPAUTHZ.DLL
CHR - plugin: Microsoft Office 2010 (Enabled) = C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office14\NPSPWRAP.DLL
CHR - plugin: Google Earth Plugin (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Earth\plugin\npgeplugin.dll
CHR - plugin: Picasa (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Picasa3\npPicasa3.dll
CHR - plugin: Google Update (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.21.135\npGoogleUpdate3.dll
CHR - plugin: Java(TM) Platform SE 7 U15 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll
CHR - plugin: Harmony Firefox Plugin (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\Logitech\Harmony Remote Driver\NprtHarmonyPlugin.dll
CHR - plugin: iTunes Application Detector (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\Mozilla Plugins\npitunes.dll
CHR - plugin: Shockwave Flash (Enabled) = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_6_602_180.dll
CHR - plugin: Java Deployment Toolkit 7.0.150.3 (Enabled) = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\npDeployJava1.dll
CHR - plugin: Windows Activation Technologies (Enabled) = C:\Windows\system32\Wat\npWatWeb.dll
CHR - plugin: Silverlight Plug-In (Enabled) = c:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Silverlight\5.1.20125.0\npctrl.dll
CHR - Extension: Google Docs = C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake\0.5_0\
CHR - Extension: Google Drive = C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\
CHR - Extension: YouTube = C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\
CHR - Extension: Google Search = C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.20_0\
CHR - Extension: AdBlock = C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\gighmmpiobklfepjocnamgkkbiglidom\2.5.61_0\
CHR - Extension: avast! WebRep = C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\icmlaeflemplmjndnaapfdbbnpncnbda\8.0.1483_0\
CHR - Extension: Gmail = C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\

O1 HOSTS File: ([2013/03/26 10:04:28 | 000,000,027 | ---- | M]) - C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\etc\hosts
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 localhost
O2:*64bit:* - BHO: (avast! WebRep) - {318A227B-5E9F-45bd-8999-7F8F10CA4CF5} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE64.dll (AVAST Software)
O2:*64bit:* - BHO: (Groove GFS Browser Helper) - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O2:*64bit:* - BHO: (Skype add-on for Internet Explorer) - {AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer x64\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O2:*64bit:* - BHO: (Office Document Cache Handler) - {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O2 - BHO: (Adobe PDF Link Helper) - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O2 - BHO: (Spybot-S&D IE Protection) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll (Safer Networking Limited)
O2 - BHO: (Groove GFS Browser Helper) - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O2 - BHO: (Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper) - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\ssv.dll (Oracle Corporation)
O2 - BHO: (avast! WebRep) - {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll (AVAST Software)
O2 - BHO: (Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper) - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O2 - BHO: (Skype Browser Helper) - {AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O2 - BHO: (Office Document Cache Handler) - {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O2 - BHO: (Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper) - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\jp2ssv.dll (Oracle Corporation)
O2 - BHO: (Microsoft Web Test Recorder 10.0 Helper) - {DDA57003-0068-4ed2-9D32-4D1EC707D94D} - D:\Program Files\Visual Studio 2010 Ultimate\Common7\IDE\PrivateAssemblies\Microsoft.VisualStudio.QualityTools.RecorderBarBHO100.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O2 - BHO: (SmartSelect Class) - {F4971EE7-DAA0-4053-9964-665D8EE6A077} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O3:*64bit:* - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (avast! WebRep) - {318A227B-5E9F-45bd-8999-7F8F10CA4CF5} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE64.dll (AVAST Software)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (&Save Flash) - {4064EA35-578D-4073-A834-C96D82CBCF40} - D:\KONESH\Save Flash\SaveFlash.dll (PilotGroup LLC)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (Adobe PDF) - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (avast! WebRep) - {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll (AVAST Software)
O3 - HKU\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (Adobe PDF) - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [AdobeAAMUpdater-1.0] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\UWA\UpdaterStartupUtility.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [BCSSync] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\BCSSync.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Acrobat Assistant 8.0] D:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe (Adobe Systems Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Adobe Acrobat Speed Launcher] D:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Acrobat_sl.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Adobe ARM] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [APSDaemon] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe (Apple Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [ccApp] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe (Symantec Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [iTunesHelper] C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe (Apple Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [QuickTime Task] C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe (Apple Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe (Sun Microsystems, Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [SwitchBoard] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665..\Run: [LightScribe Control Panel] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LightScribeControlPanel.exe (Hewlett-Packard Company)
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe (SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
O4 - HKU\.DEFAULT..\RunOnce: [Del2058058] C:\Windows\SysWow64\cmd.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKU\.DEFAULT..\RunOnce: [Del3200968] C:\Windows\SysWow64\cmd.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKU\.DEFAULT..\RunOnce: [Del5371676] C:\Windows\SysWow64\cmd.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKU\.DEFAULT..\RunOnce: [Del55403037] C:\Windows\SysWow64\cmd.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-18..\RunOnce: [Del2058058] C:\Windows\SysWow64\cmd.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-18..\RunOnce: [Del3200968] C:\Windows\SysWow64\cmd.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-18..\RunOnce: [Del5371676] C:\Windows\SysWow64\cmd.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-18..\RunOnce: [Del55403037] C:\Windows\SysWow64\cmd.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\RunOnce\Setup: [Registering MS MPEG4 ActiveX filter...] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MPG4ds32.ax (Microcrap Corporation)
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDrives = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: ConsentPromptBehaviorUser = 3
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: EnableInstallerDetection = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: EnableLUA = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: EnableSecureUIAPaths = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: EnableUIADesktopToggle = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: EnableVirtualization = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: PromptOnSecureDesktop = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: ValidateAdminCodeSignatures = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: dontdisplaylastusername = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: legalnoticecaption = 
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: legalnoticetext = 
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: scforceoption = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: shutdownwithoutlogon = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: undockwithoutlogon = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: FilterAdministratorToken = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: DisableRegistryTools = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System\UIPI\Clipboard\ExceptionFormats: CF_TEXT = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System\UIPI\Clipboard\ExceptionFormats: CF_BITMAP = 2
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System\UIPI\Clipboard\ExceptionFormats: CF_OEMTEXT = 7
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System\UIPI\Clipboard\ExceptionFormats: CF_DIB = 8
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System\UIPI\Clipboard\ExceptionFormats: CF_PALETTE = 9
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System\UIPI\Clipboard\ExceptionFormats: CF_UNICODETEXT = 13
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System\UIPI\Clipboard\ExceptionFormats: CF_DIBV5 = 17
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 145
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2665\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDrives = 0
O8:*64bit:* - Extra context menu item: Append Link Target to Existing PDF - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O8:*64bit:* - Extra context menu item: Append to Existing PDF - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O8:*64bit:* - Extra context menu item: Convert Link Target to Adobe PDF - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O8:*64bit:* - Extra context menu item: Convert to Adobe PDF - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O8:*64bit:* - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\EXCEL.EXE (Microsoft Corporation)
O8:*64bit:* - Extra context menu item: Se&nd to OneNote - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O8 - Extra context menu item: Append Link Target to Existing PDF - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O8 - Extra context menu item: Append to Existing PDF - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert Link Target to Adobe PDF - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to Adobe PDF - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\EXCEL.EXE (Microsoft Corporation)
O8 - Extra context menu item: Se&nd to OneNote - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9:*64bit:* - Extra Button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9:*64bit:* - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Se&nd to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9:*64bit:* - Extra Button: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9:*64bit:* - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9:*64bit:* - Extra Button: Skype Click to Call - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer x64\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O9:*64bit:* - Extra Button: Fiddler2 - {CF819DA3-9882-4944-ADF5-6EF17ECF3C6E} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Fiddler2\Fiddler.exe (Eric Lawrence)
O9:*64bit:* - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Fiddler2 - {CF819DA3-9882-4944-ADF5-6EF17ECF3C6E} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Fiddler2\Fiddler.exe (Eric Lawrence)
O9 - Extra Button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Se&nd to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9 - Extra Button: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9 - Extra Button: Skype Click to Call - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O9 - Extra Button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O9 - Extra Button: Fiddler2 - {CF819DA3-9882-4944-ADF5-6EF17ECF3C6E} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Fiddler2\Fiddler.exe (Eric Lawrence)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Fiddler2 - {CF819DA3-9882-4944-ADF5-6EF17ECF3C6E} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Fiddler2\Fiddler.exe (Eric Lawrence)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll (Safer Networking Limited)
O10:*64bit:* - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries64\000000000001 [] - C:\Windows\SysNative\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10:*64bit:* - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries64\000000000002 [] - C:\Windows\SysNative\NapiNSP.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10:*64bit:* - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries64\000000000003 [] - C:\Windows\SysNative\pnrpnsp.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10:*64bit:* - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries64\000000000004 [] - C:\Windows\SysNative\pnrpnsp.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10:*64bit:* - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries64\000000000005 [] - C:\Windows\SysNative\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10:*64bit:* - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries64\000000000006 [] - C:\Windows\SysNative\winrnr.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10:*64bit:* - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries64\000000000007 [] - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll (Apple Inc.)
O10:*64bit:* - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries64\000000000001 - C:\Windows\SysNative\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10:*64bit:* - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries64\000000000002 - C:\Windows\SysNative\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10:*64bit:* - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries64\000000000003 - C:\Windows\SysNative\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10:*64bit:* - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries64\000000000004 - C:\Windows\SysNative\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10:*64bit:* - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries64\000000000005 - C:\Windows\SysNative\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10:*64bit:* - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries64\000000000006 - C:\Windows\SysNative\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10:*64bit:* - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries64\000000000007 - C:\Windows\SysNative\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10:*64bit:* - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries64\000000000008 - C:\Windows\SysNative\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10:*64bit:* - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries64\000000000009 - C:\Windows\SysNative\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10:*64bit:* - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries64\000000000010 - C:\Windows\SysNative\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000001 [] - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000002 [] - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\NapiNSP.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000003 [] - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\pnrpnsp.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000004 [] - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\pnrpnsp.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000005 [] - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000006 [] - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\winrnr.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000007 [] - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll (Apple Inc.)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000001 - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000002 - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000003 - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000004 - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000005 - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000006 - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000007 - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000008 - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000009 - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000010 - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O16 - DPF: {4871A87A-BFDD-4106-8153-FFDE2BAC2967} http://dlm.tools.akamai.com/dlmanager/versions/activex/dlm-activex-2.2.6.2.cab (DLM Control)
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.10.9 192.168.10.10
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = NI-MET.COM
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{89A1ADB3-ED33-4FD5-B19E-AAC342A3683F}: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.10.9 192.168.10.10
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{AFFC5A58-CE61-4B46-A802-42C85F3939AF}: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.10.9 192.168.10.10
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\about {3050F406-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\Windows\SysNative\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\cdl {3dd53d40-7b8b-11D0-b013-00aa0059ce02} - C:\Windows\SysNative\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\dvd {12D51199-0DB5-46FE-A120-47A3D7D937CC} - C:\Windows\SysNative\MSVidCtl.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\file {79eac9e7-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\Windows\SysNative\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\ftp {79eac9e3-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\Windows\SysNative\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\http {79eac9e2-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\Windows\SysNative\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\https {79eac9e5-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\Windows\SysNative\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\its {9D148291-B9C8-11D0-A4CC-0000F80149F6} - C:\Windows\SysNative\itss.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\javascript {3050F3B2-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\Windows\SysNative\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\local {79eac9e7-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\Windows\SysNative\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\mailto {3050f3DA-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\Windows\SysNative\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\mhtml {05300401-BCBC-11d0-85E3-00C04FD85AB4} - C:\Windows\SysNative\inetcomm.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\mk {79eac9e6-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\Windows\SysNative\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\ms-help {314111c7-a502-11d2-bbca-00c04f8ec294} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Help\hxds.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\ms-its {9D148291-B9C8-11D0-A4CC-0000F80149F6} - C:\Windows\SysNative\itss.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\res {3050F3BC-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\Windows\SysNative\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\skype-ie-addon-data {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer x64\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\tv {CBD30858-AF45-11D2-B6D6-00C04FBBDE6E} - C:\Windows\SysNative\MSVidCtl.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\vbscript {3050F3B2-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\Windows\SysNative\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\about {3050F406-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\cdl {3dd53d40-7b8b-11D0-b013-00aa0059ce02} - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\dvd {12D51199-0DB5-46FE-A120-47A3D7D937CC} - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MSVidCtl.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\file {79eac9e7-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\ftp {79eac9e3-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\http {79eac9e2-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\https {79eac9e5-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\its {9D148291-B9C8-11D0-A4CC-0000F80149F6} - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\itss.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\javascript {3050F3B2-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\local {79eac9e7-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\mailto {3050f3DA-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\mhtml {05300401-BCBC-11d0-85E3-00C04FD85AB4} - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\inetcomm.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\mk {79eac9e6-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\ms-help {314111c7-a502-11d2-bbca-00c04f8ec294} - c:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Help\hxds.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\ms-its {9D148291-B9C8-11D0-A4CC-0000F80149F6} - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\itss.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\res {3050F3BC-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\skype-ie-addon-data {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\tv {CBD30858-AF45-11D2-B6D6-00C04FBBDE6E} - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MSVidCtl.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\vbscript {3050F3B2-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Filter\application/octet-stream {1E66F26B-79EE-11D2-8710-00C04F79ED0D} - C:\Windows\SysNative\mscoree.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Filter\application/x-complus {1E66F26B-79EE-11D2-8710-00C04F79ED0D} - C:\Windows\SysNative\mscoree.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Filter\application/x-msdownload {1E66F26B-79EE-11D2-8710-00C04F79ED0D} - C:\Windows\SysNative\mscoree.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Filter\text/xml {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\application/octet-stream {1E66F26B-79EE-11D2-8710-00C04F79ED0D} - C:\Windows\SysWow64\mscoree.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\application/x-complus {1E66F26B-79EE-11D2-8710-00C04F79ED0D} - C:\Windows\SysWow64\mscoree.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\application/x-msdownload {1E66F26B-79EE-11D2-8710-00C04F79ED0D} - C:\Windows\SysWow64\mscoree.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\text/xml {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O20:*64bit:* - HKLM Winlogon: Shell - (Explorer.exe) - C:\Windows\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20:*64bit:* - HKLM Winlogon: UserInit - (C:\Windows\system32\userinit.exe) - C:\Windows\SysNative\userinit.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20:*64bit:* - HKLM Winlogon: VMApplet - (SystemPropertiesPerformance.exe) - C:\Windows\SysNative\SystemPropertiesPerformance.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: Shell - (explorer.exe) - C:\Windows\SysWow64\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: UserInit - (C:\Windows\system32\userinit.exe) - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\userinit.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: VMApplet - (SystemPropertiesPerformance.exe) - C:\Windows\SysWow64\SystemPropertiesPerformance.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O28:*64bit:* - HKLM ShellExecuteHooks: {B5A7F190-DDA6-4420-B3BA-52453494E6CD} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O28 - HKLM ShellExecuteHooks: {B5A7F190-DDA6-4420-B3BA-52453494E6CD} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O29:*64bit:* - HKLM SecurityProviders - (credssp.dll) - C:\Windows\SysWow64\credssp.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O29 - HKLM SecurityProviders - (credssp.dll) - C:\Windows\SysWow64\credssp.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30:*64bit:* - LSA: Authentication Packages - (msv1_0) - C:\Windows\SysNative\msv1_0.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Authentication Packages - (msv1_0) - C:\Windows\SysWow64\msv1_0.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30:*64bit:* - LSA: Security Packages - (kerberos) - C:\Windows\SysNative\kerberos.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30:*64bit:* - LSA: Security Packages - (msv1_0) - C:\Windows\SysNative\msv1_0.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30:*64bit:* - LSA: Security Packages - (schannel) - C:\Windows\SysNative\schannel.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30:*64bit:* - LSA: Security Packages - (wdigest) - C:\Windows\SysNative\wdigest.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30:*64bit:* - LSA: Security Packages - (tspkg) - C:\Windows\SysNative\tspkg.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30:*64bit:* - LSA: Security Packages - (pku2u) - C:\Windows\SysNative\pku2u.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (kerberos) - C:\Windows\SysWow64\kerberos.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (msv1_0) - C:\Windows\SysWow64\msv1_0.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (schannel) - C:\Windows\SysWow64\schannel.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (wdigest) - C:\Windows\SysWow64\wdigest.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (tspkg) - C:\Windows\SysWow64\tspkg.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (pku2u) - C:\Windows\SysWow64\pku2u.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O31 - SafeBoot: AlternateShell - cmd.exe
O32 - HKLM CDRom: AutoRun - 1
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (autocheck autochk *)
O35:*64bit:* - HKLM\..comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35:*64bit:* - HKLM\..exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35 - HKLM\..comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35 - HKLM\..exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
O37:*64bit:* - HKLM\...com [@ = ComFile] -- "%1" %*
O37:*64bit:* - HKLM\...exe [@ = exefile] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...com [@ = ComFile] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...exe [@ = exefile] -- "%1" %*
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=winsrv:UserServerDllInitialization,3)
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=winsrv:ConServerDllInitialization,2)
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=sxssrv,4)

========== Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days ==========

[2013/04/01 09:58:26 | 000,602,112 | ---- | C] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Desktop\OTL (1).exe
[2013/04/01 09:05:24 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\_OTL
[2013/03/27 15:44:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\assembly
[2013/03/27 15:25:15 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Desktop\Anil Sirs
[2013/03/27 09:40:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\Macromedia
[2013/03/27 09:39:29 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\Mozilla
[2013/03/26 16:48:05 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Desktop\Tajinder Singh Ownership Papers
[2013/03/26 10:22:31 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\$RECYCLE.BIN
[2013/03/26 09:49:17 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ComboFix
[2013/03/26 09:19:06 | 004,745,728 | ---- | C] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Desktop\aswMBR.exe
[2013/03/26 09:08:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Google Earth
[2013/03/26 08:34:45 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla
[2013/03/26 08:34:42 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Roaming\Thunderbird
[2013/03/26 08:34:42 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\Thunderbird
[2013/03/21 08:40:54 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Windows\ERUNT
[2013/03/21 08:40:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\JRT
[2013/03/20 16:38:48 | 000,019,968 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\usb8023.sys
[2013/03/20 15:45:12 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Roaming\Adobe Mini Bridge CS5.1
[2013/03/20 15:45:11 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Roaming\StageManager.BD092818F67280F4B42B04877600987F0111B594.1
[2013/03/20 13:02:37 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Roaming\Notepad++
[2013/03/20 12:56:36 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Roaming\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
[2013/03/20 12:56:30 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\SUPERAntiSpyware
[2013/03/20 12:56:28 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
[2013/03/20 12:56:28 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware
[2013/03/20 08:39:30 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\Apple
[2013/03/15 12:28:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Desktop\Tajinder
[2013/03/15 12:27:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\Deployment
[2013/03/15 12:27:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\Apps
[2013/03/15 10:53:08 | 000,039,192 | ---- | C] (Greatis Software) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\Partizan.exe
[2013/03/15 10:41:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Documents\RegRun2
[2013/03/15 10:41:20 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\UnHackMe
[2013/03/15 09:14:38 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes
[2013/03/15 08:49:20 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java
[2013/03/15 08:49:09 | 000,262,560 | ---- | C] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\javaws.exe
[2013/03/15 08:47:35 | 000,174,496 | ---- | C] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\javaw.exe
[2013/03/15 08:47:35 | 000,174,496 | ---- | C] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\java.exe
[2013/03/15 08:47:35 | 000,095,648 | ---- | C] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\WindowsAccessBridge-32.dll
[2013/03/14 17:55:55 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\skins
[2013/03/14 15:14:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\Google
[2013/03/14 15:12:17 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Roaming\Apple Computer
[2013/03/14 15:12:14 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Roaming\Realtime Soft
[2013/03/14 15:12:14 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Roaming\Adobe
[2013/03/14 15:12:14 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\Adobe
[2013/03/14 15:11:06 | 000,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup
[2013/03/14 15:11:06 | 000,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Searches
[2013/03/14 15:11:06 | 000,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Administrative Tools
[2013/03/14 15:11:06 | 000,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\User Pinned
[2013/03/14 15:10:57 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Roaming\Identities
[2013/03/14 15:10:53 | 000,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Contacts
[2013/03/14 15:10:11 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\Symantec
[2013/03/14 15:10:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Roaming\Google
[2013/03/14 15:09:56 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\Temporary Internet Files
[2013/03/14 15:09:56 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Templates
[2013/03/14 15:09:56 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Start Menu
[2013/03/14 15:09:56 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\SendTo
[2013/03/14 15:09:56 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Recent
[2013/03/14 15:09:56 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\PrintHood
[2013/03/14 15:09:56 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\NetHood
[2013/03/14 15:09:56 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Documents\My Videos
[2013/03/14 15:09:56 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Documents\My Pictures
[2013/03/14 15:09:56 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Documents\My Music
[2013/03/14 15:09:56 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\My Documents
[2013/03/14 15:09:56 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Local Settings
[2013/03/14 15:09:56 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\History
[2013/03/14 15:09:56 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Cookies
[2013/03/14 15:09:56 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Application Data
[2013/03/14 15:09:56 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\Application Data
[2013/03/14 15:09:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\Western Digital
[2013/03/14 15:09:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\temp
[2013/03/14 15:09:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\Microsoft Help
[2013/03/14 15:09:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\Microsoft
[2013/03/14 15:09:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia
[2013/03/14 15:09:48 | 000,000,000 | --SD | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft
[2013/03/14 15:09:48 | 000,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Maintenance
[2013/03/14 15:09:48 | 000,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Desktop
[2013/03/14 15:09:48 | 000,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories
[2013/03/14 15:09:48 | 000,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData
[2013/03/14 15:09:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Documents\Visual Studio 2008
[2013/03/14 15:09:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Documents\Visual Studio 2005
[2013/03/14 15:09:47 | 000,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Videos
[2013/03/14 15:09:47 | 000,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Saved Games
[2013/03/14 15:09:47 | 000,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Pictures
[2013/03/14 15:09:47 | 000,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Music
[2013/03/14 15:09:47 | 000,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Links
[2013/03/14 15:09:47 | 000,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Favorites
[2013/03/14 15:09:47 | 000,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Downloads
[2013/03/14 15:09:47 | 000,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Documents
[2013/03/14 15:09:47 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Documents\Visual Studio 2010
[2013/03/14 09:17:25 | 000,518,144 | ---- | C] (SteelWerX) -- C:\Windows\SWREG.exe
[2013/03/14 09:17:25 | 000,406,528 | ---- | C] (SteelWerX) -- C:\Windows\SWSC.exe
[2013/03/14 09:17:25 | 000,060,416 | ---- | C] (NirSoft) -- C:\Windows\NIRCMD.exe
[2013/03/14 09:14:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Qoobox
[2013/03/14 09:13:50 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Windows\erdnt
[2013/03/13 17:15:17 | 000,096,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\mshtmled.dll
[2013/03/13 17:15:16 | 000,073,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\mshtmled.dll
[2013/03/13 17:15:15 | 000,248,320 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\ieui.dll
[2013/03/13 17:15:15 | 000,176,640 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ieui.dll
[2013/03/13 17:15:15 | 000,173,056 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\ieUnatt.exe
[2013/03/13 17:15:14 | 000,237,056 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\url.dll
[2013/03/13 17:15:14 | 000,231,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\url.dll
[2013/03/13 17:15:14 | 000,142,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ieUnatt.exe
[2013/03/13 17:15:12 | 001,494,528 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\inetcpl.cpl
[2013/03/13 17:15:12 | 001,427,968 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\inetcpl.cpl
[2013/03/13 17:15:11 | 002,312,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\jscript9.dll
[2013/03/13 17:15:11 | 000,729,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\msfeeds.dll
[2013/03/13 17:15:08 | 000,816,640 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\jscript.dll
[2013/03/13 17:15:08 | 000,717,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\jscript.dll
[2013/03/13 17:15:08 | 000,599,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\vbscript.dll
[2013/03/13 11:17:33 | 016,486,616 | ---- | C] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerInstaller.exe
[2013/03/11 08:13:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox

========== Files - Modified Within 30 Days ==========

File not found -- C:\Windows\SysNative\
[2013/04/01 09:58:30 | 000,602,112 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Desktop\OTL (1).exe
[2013/04/01 09:24:59 | 000,000,956 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-1677UA.job
[2013/04/01 09:23:33 | 000,020,496 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-1.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
[2013/04/01 09:23:33 | 000,020,496 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-0.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
[2013/04/01 09:20:59 | 000,000,944 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2634UA.job
[2013/04/01 09:17:05 | 000,000,830 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
[2013/04/01 09:15:17 | 000,000,910 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
[2013/04/01 09:12:22 | 000,067,584 | --S- | M] () -- C:\Windows\bootstat.dat
[2013/04/01 09:11:27 | 3013,521,408 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\hiberfil.sys
[2013/04/01 09:03:01 | 000,000,914 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
[2013/04/01 08:04:48 | 000,002,185 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Google Chrome.lnk
[2013/03/28 14:25:00 | 000,000,904 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-1677Core.job
[2013/03/28 12:56:00 | 000,000,528 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task d2101d44-a6df-4594-b0cb-e51e64109989.job
[2013/03/28 12:02:57 | 000,000,601 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Desktop\test.html
[2013/03/26 16:58:36 | 001,187,350 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Desktop\signed.pdf
[2013/03/26 16:46:51 | 000,182,256 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Desktop\Tajinder Singh Ownership Papers.zip
[2013/03/26 15:08:40 | 000,977,786 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\PerfStringBackup.INI
[2013/03/26 15:08:40 | 000,800,018 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\perfh009.dat
[2013/03/26 15:08:40 | 000,172,096 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\perfc009.dat
[2013/03/26 10:04:28 | 000,000,027 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\etc\hosts
[2013/03/26 09:35:53 | 000,001,476 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Desktop\username123.exe.lnk
[2013/03/26 09:20:37 | 004,745,728 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Desktop\aswMBR.exe
[2013/03/26 08:49:16 | 000,002,021 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Adobe Reader XI.lnk
[2013/03/22 13:41:13 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\config.nt
[2013/03/21 15:56:28 | 000,049,411 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Desktop\20130321145404626.pdf
[2013/03/21 02:00:00 | 000,000,528 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task 05d65554-687d-450f-95bb-c6ceb8373b1d.job
[2013/03/20 20:21:00 | 000,000,892 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-2084034125-1464474477-3275029825-2634Core.job
[2013/03/20 16:06:31 | 000,001,456 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\Adobe Save for Web 12.0 Prefs
[2013/03/20 12:56:31 | 000,001,810 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\SUPERAntiSpyware Free Edition.lnk
[2013/03/15 10:53:08 | 000,039,192 | ---- | M] (Greatis Software) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\Partizan.exe
[2013/03/15 10:41:42 | 000,000,002 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\Windows\winstart.bat
[2013/03/15 10:41:42 | 000,000,002 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\AUTOEXEC.NT
[2013/03/15 08:47:22 | 000,095,648 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\WindowsAccessBridge-32.dll
[2013/03/15 08:47:21 | 000,861,088 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\npDeployJava1.dll
[2013/03/15 08:47:21 | 000,782,240 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\deployJava1.dll
[2013/03/15 08:47:21 | 000,262,560 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\javaws.exe
[2013/03/15 08:47:21 | 000,174,496 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\javaw.exe
[2013/03/15 08:47:21 | 000,174,496 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\java.exe
[2013/03/14 17:55:43 | 000,001,443 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Launch Internet Explorer Browser.lnk
[2013/03/14 17:10:39 | 000,002,002 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Documents\Default.rdp
[2013/03/14 15:14:23 | 000,002,285 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Google Chrome.lnk
[2013/03/14 15:13:48 | 000,001,107 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Microsoft Outlook.lnk
[2013/03/13 11:17:41 | 000,693,976 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerApp.exe
[2013/03/13 11:17:41 | 000,073,432 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
[2013/03/13 11:17:33 | 016,486,616 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerInstaller.exe
[2013/03/06 18:33:21 | 001,025,808 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswSnx.sys
[2013/03/06 18:33:21 | 000,377,920 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswSP.sys
[2013/03/06 18:33:21 | 000,178,624 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswVmm.sys
[2013/03/06 18:33:21 | 000,065,336 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswRvrt.sys
[2013/03/06 18:33:20 | 000,080,816 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys
[2013/03/06 18:33:20 | 000,033,400 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys
[2013/03/06 18:32:51 | 000,041,664 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Windows\avastSS.scr
[2013/03/06 18:32:22 | 000,287,840 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\aswBoot.exe

========== Files Created - No Company Name ==========

File not found -- C:\Windows\SysNative\
[2013/03/28 11:59:01 | 000,000,601 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Desktop\test.html
[2013/03/26 16:58:36 | 001,187,350 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Desktop\signed.pdf
[2013/03/26 16:46:49 | 000,182,256 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Desktop\Tajinder Singh Ownership Papers.zip
[2013/03/26 09:35:53 | 000,001,476 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Desktop\username123.exe.lnk
[2013/03/26 08:49:16 | 000,002,441 | ---- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Adobe Reader XI.lnk
[2013/03/26 08:49:16 | 000,002,021 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Adobe Reader XI.lnk
[2013/03/22 13:41:13 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\config.nt
[2013/03/21 15:56:28 | 000,049,411 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Desktop\20130321145404626.pdf
[2013/03/20 15:41:15 | 000,001,456 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Local\Adobe Save for Web 12.0 Prefs
[2013/03/20 12:56:47 | 000,000,528 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task d2101d44-a6df-4594-b0cb-e51e64109989.job
[2013/03/20 12:56:46 | 000,000,528 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\SUPERAntiSpyware Scheduled Task 05d65554-687d-450f-95bb-c6ceb8373b1d.job
[2013/03/20 12:56:31 | 000,001,810 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\SUPERAntiSpyware Free Edition.lnk
[2013/03/15 10:41:42 | 000,000,002 | RHS- | C] () -- C:\Windows\winstart.bat
[2013/03/15 10:41:42 | 000,000,002 | RHS- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\AUTOEXEC.NT
[2013/03/14 17:55:55 | 000,011,313 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\default.gskin
[2013/03/14 17:55:43 | 000,001,443 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Launch Internet Explorer Browser.lnk
[2013/03/14 15:42:55 | 000,002,002 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Documents\Default.rdp
[2013/03/14 15:13:48 | 000,001,107 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Microsoft Outlook.lnk
[2013/03/14 15:12:01 | 000,001,415 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Internet Explorer (64-bit).lnk
[2013/03/14 15:11:12 | 000,001,449 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Internet Explorer.lnk
[2013/03/14 15:11:11 | 000,002,285 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Google Chrome.lnk
[2013/03/14 15:09:51 | 000,001,304 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Server Manager.lnk
[2013/03/14 15:09:51 | 000,000,290 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Shows Desktop.lnk
[2013/03/14 15:09:51 | 000,000,272 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Window Switcher.lnk
[2013/03/14 09:17:25 | 000,256,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\PEV.exe
[2013/03/14 09:17:25 | 000,208,896 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\MBR.exe
[2013/03/14 09:17:25 | 000,098,816 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\sed.exe
[2013/03/14 09:17:25 | 000,080,412 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\grep.exe
[2013/03/14 09:17:25 | 000,068,096 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\zip.exe
[2013/03/04 09:46:12 | 000,178,624 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswVmm.sys
[2013/03/04 09:46:11 | 000,065,336 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswRvrt.sys
[2013/01/25 11:15:49 | 001,187,697 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\unins000.exe
[2013/01/25 11:15:49 | 000,001,261 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\unins000.dat
[2012/02/28 10:11:02 | 000,000,004 | RHS- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\sysqcl1129139270.dat
[2012/02/23 15:53:18 | 000,155,136 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\AI_ContextMenu.dll
[2012/01/09 13:52:03 | 003,596,288 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\qt-dx331.dll
[2012/01/07 10:22:00 | 000,172,032 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\libbluray.dll
[2012/01/07 10:21:50 | 006,366,094 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\avcodec-lav-53.dll
[2012/01/07 10:21:50 | 001,007,151 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\avformat-lav-53.dll
[2012/01/07 10:21:50 | 000,354,979 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\swscale-lav-2.dll
[2012/01/07 10:21:50 | 000,203,306 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\avutil-lav-51.dll
[2012/01/07 10:21:50 | 000,138,727 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\avfilter-lav-2.dll
[2011/12/23 11:05:57 | 000,000,034 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\Converter_sysquict.dat
[2011/12/23 11:05:25 | 000,164,352 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\unrar.dll
[2011/12/19 02:29:40 | 000,644,608 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\xvidcore.dll
[2011/12/19 02:27:16 | 000,236,544 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\xvidvfw.dll
[2011/09/23 12:34:00 | 000,083,968 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\UnGins.exe
[2011/09/02 10:02:29 | 000,370,128 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\mlfcache.dat
[2011/08/29 15:52:25 | 000,000,162 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\ODBC.INI
[2011/06/06 13:59:18 | 000,001,025 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\sysprs7.dll
[2011/06/06 13:59:18 | 000,001,025 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\clauth2.dll
[2011/06/06 13:59:18 | 000,001,025 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\clauth1.dll
[2011/06/06 13:59:18 | 000,000,205 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\lsprst7.dll
[2011/06/06 13:59:18 | 000,000,073 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ssprs.dll
[2011/06/06 13:59:18 | 000,000,021 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SurCode.INI
[2011/05/19 10:20:02 | 000,000,524 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\pear.ini
[2011/05/13 11:53:52 | 002,340,992 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\BootMan.exe
[2011/05/13 11:53:52 | 000,086,408 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\setupempdrv03.exe
[2011/05/13 11:53:52 | 000,018,048 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\EuEpmGdi.dll
[2011/05/13 11:53:52 | 000,014,216 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\epmntdrv.sys
[2011/05/13 11:53:52 | 000,008,456 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\EuGdiDrv.sys
[2011/05/11 10:50:55 | 000,000,334 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\Brpfx04a.ini
[2011/05/11 10:50:55 | 000,000,094 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\brpcfx.ini
[2011/05/11 10:50:41 | 000,000,410 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\BRWMARK.INI
[2011/05/11 10:49:32 | 000,106,496 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\BrMuSNMP.dll
[2011/05/11 10:49:29 | 000,045,056 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\BRTCPCON.DLL
[2011/05/11 10:49:26 | 000,000,114 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\BRLMW03A.INI
[2010/10/08 10:36:47 | 000,000,008 | RHS- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\ntuser.pol

========== ZeroAccess Check ==========

[2009/07/14 00:55:00 | 000,000,227 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\Windows\assembly\desktop.in0

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32] /64

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Wow6432node\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\clsid\{fbeb8a05-beee-4442-804e-409d6c4515e9}\InProcServer32] /64

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Wow6432node\clsid\{fbeb8a05-beee-4442-804e-409d6c4515e9}\InProcServer32]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32] /64
"" = C:\Windows\SysNative\shell32.dll -- [2012/06/09 01:43:10 | 014,172,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Apartment

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Wow6432Node\Classes\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32]
"" = %SystemRoot%\system32\shell32.dll -- [2012/06/09 00:41:00 | 012,873,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Apartment

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{5839FCA9-774D-42A1-ACDA-D6A79037F57F}\InProcServer32] /64
"" = C:\Windows\SysNative\wbem\fastprox.dll -- [2009/07/13 21:40:51 | 000,909,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Free

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Wow6432Node\Classes\clsid\{5839FCA9-774D-42A1-ACDA-D6A79037F57F}\InProcServer32]
"" = %systemroot%\system32\wbem\fastprox.dll -- [2010/11/20 08:19:02 | 000,606,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Free

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{F3130CDB-AA52-4C3A-AB32-85FFC23AF9C1}\InProcServer32] /64
"" = C:\Windows\SysNative\wbem\wbemess.dll -- [2009/07/13 21:41:56 | 000,505,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Both

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Wow6432Node\Classes\clsid\{F3130CDB-AA52-4C3A-AB32-85FFC23AF9C1}\InProcServer32]

========== LOP Check ==========

[2012/03/30 14:43:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\administrator\AppData\Roaming\TeamViewer
[2010/10/08 10:23:20 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\administrator\AppData\Roaming\uTorrent
[2012/02/02 13:21:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\koneswaran.thurai\AppData\Roaming\Devart
[2011/12/20 10:44:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\koneswaran.thurai\AppData\Roaming\Nokia
[2011/12/20 10:44:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\koneswaran.thurai\AppData\Roaming\PC Suite
[2011/12/09 10:51:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\koneswaran.thurai\AppData\Roaming\Softland
[2012/07/19 12:52:21 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\koneswaran.thurai\AppData\Roaming\SPE
[2012/06/26 16:18:07 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\koneswaran.thurai\AppData\Roaming\StageManager.BD092818F67280F4B42B04877600987F0111B594.1
[2012/12/05 18:10:30 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\koneswaran.thurai\AppData\Roaming\TeamViewer
[2012/01/13 16:58:03 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\koneswaran.thurai\AppData\Roaming\TeraCopy
[2012/07/24 16:54:10 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\koneswaran.thurai\AppData\Roaming\Thunderbird
[2012/12/05 18:10:27 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\koneswaran.thurai\AppData\Roaming\uTorrent
[2011/12/22 17:19:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\koneswaran.thurai\AppData\Roaming\Xilisoft
[2011/02/09 10:01:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\AVG10
[2011/09/23 11:01:10 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\com.adobe.dmp.contentviewer
[2011/06/03 14:11:30 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\com.adobe.ExMan
[2011/09/23 11:00:33 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\com.adobe.WidgetBrowser.E7BED6E5DDA59983786DD72EBFA46B1598278E07.1
[2011/09/02 09:26:22 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\Contact Sms Transfer
[2011/04/06 15:35:57 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\Devart
[2012/02/29 07:54:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\FileZilla
[2011/09/02 09:26:14 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\GetRightToGo
[2011/03/15 15:44:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\gtk-2.0
[2011/03/21 09:50:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\IrfanView
[2011/09/02 09:25:34 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\MobileSyncBrowser
[2011/08/16 10:31:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\MySQL
[2011/10/21 16:11:23 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\PACE Anti-Piracy
[2011/12/20 15:00:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\PC Suite
[2011/04/07 14:57:00 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\Radmin
[2011/12/16 01:13:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\Softland
[2011/07/22 12:22:53 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\sqlitestudio
[2012/02/29 11:44:17 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\TeamViewer
[2011/12/27 15:53:37 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\TeraCopy
[2011/09/23 13:04:14 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\uTorrent
[2010/12/22 16:11:24 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\latheesan.siva\AppData\Roaming\Vso
[2013/03/20 13:03:12 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Roaming\Notepad++
[2013/03/20 15:45:11 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Roaming\StageManager.BD092818F67280F4B42B04877600987F0111B594.1
[2013/03/26 08:34:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\tajinder.singh\AppData\Roaming\Thunderbird

========== Purity Check ==========

========== Custom Scans ==========

< MD5 for: EPMNTDRV.SYS >
[2011/03/24 10:57:54 | 000,014,216 | ---- | M] () MD5=539CA34FBC74EC366A0D751028C32A08 -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\epmntdrv.sys
[2011/03/24 10:57:54 | 000,016,776 | ---- | M] () MD5=9EAFB3B3B60B8AD958985152A9309ACA -- C:\Windows\SysNative\epmntdrv.sys

< MD5 for: EUGDIDRV.SYS >
[2011/03/24 10:57:54 | 000,008,456 | ---- | M] () MD5=1F2F4AB15CE03ECC257FEB2F6DC5A013 -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\EuGdiDrv.sys
[2011/03/24 10:57:54 | 000,009,096 | ---- | M] () MD5=FB949ED2C93C878A189039F3D7730942 -- C:\Windows\SysNative\EuGdiDrv.sys

< MD5 for: MPG4DS32.AX >
[2000/04/24 04:14:48 | 000,239,888 | ---- | M] (Microcrap Corporation) MD5=99F8BD46F424A2086A0821FDE445902E -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MPG4ds32.ax

< type C:\Windows\SysNative\tasks\{2E1B8D8A-219F-40E2-8BDC-EDF50C2B564D} /c >
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-16"?>
<Task version="1.2" xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/windows/2004/02/mit/task">
<RegistrationInfo />
<Triggers>
<RegistrationTrigger>
<Enabled>true</Enabled>
</RegistrationTrigger>
</Triggers>
<Settings>
<MultipleInstancesPolicy>IgnoreNew</MultipleInstancesPolicy>
<DisallowStartIfOnBatteries>false</DisallowStartIfOnBatteries>
<StopIfGoingOnBatteries>true</StopIfGoingOnBatteries>
<AllowHardTerminate>true</AllowHardTerminate>
<StartWhenAvailable>false</StartWhenAvailable>
<RunOnlyIfNetworkAvailable>false</RunOnlyIfNetworkAvailable>
<IdleSettings>
<Duration>PT10M</Duration>
<WaitTimeout>PT1H</WaitTimeout>
<StopOnIdleEnd>true</StopOnIdleEnd>
<RestartOnIdle>false</RestartOnIdle>
</IdleSettings>
<AllowStartOnDemand>true</AllowStartOnDemand>
<Enabled>true</Enabled>
<Hidden>false</Hidden>
<RunOnlyIfIdle>false</RunOnlyIfIdle>
<WakeToRun>false</WakeToRun>
<ExecutionTimeLimit>PT72H</ExecutionTimeLimit>
<Priority>7</Priority>
</Settings>
<Actions Context="Author">
<Exec>
<Command>C:\Windows\system32\pcalua.exe</Command>
<Arguments>-a "C:\Program Files (x86)\TrueSwitchEC\TrueWizardEC.exe" -c -uninstall</Arguments>
</Exec>
</Actions>
<Principals>
<Principal id="Author">
<UserId>NI-MET\latheesan.siva</UserId>
<LogonType>InteractiveToken</LogonType>
<RunLevel>LeastPrivilege</RunLevel>
</Principal>
</Principals>
</Task>

< type C:\Windows\SysNative\tasks\{5E5FFEA8-2C34-47F3-B730-8E5219DE7E81} /c >
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-16"?>
<Task version="1.2" xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/windows/2004/02/mit/task">
<RegistrationInfo />
<Triggers>
<RegistrationTrigger>
<Enabled>true</Enabled>
</RegistrationTrigger>
</Triggers>
<Settings>
<MultipleInstancesPolicy>IgnoreNew</MultipleInstancesPolicy>
<DisallowStartIfOnBatteries>false</DisallowStartIfOnBatteries>
<StopIfGoingOnBatteries>true</StopIfGoingOnBatteries>
<AllowHardTerminate>true</AllowHardTerminate>
<StartWhenAvailable>false</StartWhenAvailable>
<RunOnlyIfNetworkAvailable>false</RunOnlyIfNetworkAvailable>
<IdleSettings>
<Duration>PT10M</Duration>
<WaitTimeout>PT1H</WaitTimeout>
<StopOnIdleEnd>true</StopOnIdleEnd>
<RestartOnIdle>false</RestartOnIdle>
</IdleSettings>
<AllowStartOnDemand>true</AllowStartOnDemand>
<Enabled>true</Enabled>
<Hidden>false</Hidden>
<RunOnlyIfIdle>false</RunOnlyIfIdle>
<WakeToRun>false</WakeToRun>
<ExecutionTimeLimit>PT72H</ExecutionTimeLimit>
<Priority>7</Priority>
</Settings>
<Actions Context="Author">
<Exec>
<Command>C:\Windows\system32\pcalua.exe</Command>
<Arguments>-a "C:\Users\latheesan.siva\Desktop\2003_usb_drivers\Driver DV 500 800 900\UsbVSE.exe" -d "C:\Users\latheesan.siva\Desktop\2003_usb_drivers\Driver DV 500 800 900"</Arguments>
</Exec>
</Actions>
<Principals>
<Principal id="Author">
<UserId>NI-MET\latheesan.siva</UserId>
<LogonType>InteractiveToken</LogonType>
<RunLevel>LeastPrivilege</RunLevel>
</Principal>
</Principals>
</Task>

< type C:\Windows\SysNative\tasks\{F9BC9865-0D25-41FC-99AA-78CFB757FBBC} /c >
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-16"?>
<Task version="1.2" xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/windows/2004/02/mit/task">
<RegistrationInfo>
<Author>SkypeSetupLight</Author>
</RegistrationInfo>
<Triggers>
<RegistrationTrigger>
<Enabled>true</Enabled>
</RegistrationTrigger>
</Triggers>
<Settings>
<MultipleInstancesPolicy>IgnoreNew</MultipleInstancesPolicy>
<DisallowStartIfOnBatteries>false</DisallowStartIfOnBatteries>
<StopIfGoingOnBatteries>false</StopIfGoingOnBatteries>
<AllowHardTerminate>true</AllowHardTerminate>
<StartWhenAvailable>false</StartWhenAvailable>
<RunOnlyIfNetworkAvailable>false</RunOnlyIfNetworkAvailable>
<IdleSettings>
<Duration>PT10M</Duration>
<WaitTimeout>PT1H</WaitTimeout>
<StopOnIdleEnd>true</StopOnIdleEnd>
<RestartOnIdle>false</RestartOnIdle>
</IdleSettings>
<AllowStartOnDemand>true</AllowStartOnDemand>
<Enabled>true</Enabled>
<Hidden>false</Hidden>
<RunOnlyIfIdle>false</RunOnlyIfIdle>
<WakeToRun>false</WakeToRun>
<Priority>7</Priority>
</Settings>
<Actions Context="Author">
<Exec>
<Command>C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\\Phone\Skype.exe</Command>
</Exec>
</Actions>
<Principals>
<Principal id="Author">
<GroupId>S-1-5-32-545</GroupId>
<RunLevel>LeastPrivilege</RunLevel>
</Principal>
</Principals>
</Task>

< type C:\Windows\assembly\desktop.in0 /c >
; ==++==
; 
; Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
; 
; ==--==
[.ShellClassInfo]
CLSID={1D2680C9-0E2A-469d-B787-065558BC7D43}
ConfirmFileOp=1
InfoTip=Contains application stability information.

< End of report >


----------



## teji (Mar 14, 2013)

sorry i missed something on above messege

after run fix ...and computer restarted there is NOT any notepad file shown..!!!


----------



## teji (Mar 14, 2013)

eddie any lead about my problem..??


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Sorry, I was away for Easter, so playing catchup 

Let me just look at the log, and I'll reply in a few ins


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Are you using this computer or is it a works computer? The reason I ask, is that its showing as this, in the domain:



> O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = NI-MET.COM


Can you run the following for me:

Download *CKScanner* from *here*

*Important :* Save it to your desktop. 

Doubleclick CKScanner.exe and click *Search For Files*. 
After a very short time, when the cursor hourglass disappears, click *Save List To File*. 
A message box will verify that the file is saved. 
Double-click the *CKFiles.txt* icon on your desktop and copy/paste the contents in your next reply.

---------

Then, using OTL, do this:

Run OTL 

Under the *Custom Scans/Fixes* box at the bottom, paste in the following 

```
:Commands
[CREATERESTOREPOINT]
:Reg
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main]
"Start Page"=-
[-HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\AppDataLow\Software\searchqutoolbar]
[-HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\DataMngr]
[-HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{8A96AF9E-4074-43b7-BEA3-87217BDA7406}]
[-HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\Bandoo]
[-HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\Searchqu 406 MediaBar]
[-HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\menuorder\start menu2\programs\bandoo]
[-HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Trolltech]
[-HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\DataMngr_Toolbar]
[-HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\ilivid]
[-HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\searchqutoolbar]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\DataMngr]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Bandoo]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\BandooCore.EXE]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{1301A8A5-3DFB-4731-A162-B357D00C9644}]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Applications\iLividSetupV1.exe]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\BandooCore.BandooCore.1]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\BandooCore.BandooCore]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\BandooCore.ResourcesMngr.1]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\BandooCore.ResourcesMngr]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\BandooCore.SettingsMngr.1]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\BandooCore.SettingsMngr]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\BandooCore.StatisticMngr.1]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\BandooCore.StatisticMngr]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{27F69C85-64E1-43CE-98B5-3C9F22FB408E}]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{99079a25-328f-4bd4-be04-00955acaa0a7}]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{A40DC6C5-79D0-4ca8-A185-8FF989AF1115}]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{B543EF05-9758-464E-9F37-4C28525B4A4C}]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{BB76A90B-2B4C-4378-8506-9A2B6E16943C}]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{C3AB94A4-BFD0-4BBA-A331-DE504F07D2DB}]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{477F210A-2A86-4666-9C4B-1189634D2C84}]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{FF871E51-2655-4D06-AED5-745962A96B32}]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\SearchQUIEHelper.DNSGuard.1]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\SearchQUIEHelper.DNSGuard]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{6A4BCABA-C437-4C76-A54E-AF31B8A76CB9}\1.0]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{8F5F1CB6-EA9E-40AF-A5CA-C7FD63CC1971}
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{424624F4-C5DD-4e1d-BDD0-1E9C9B7799CC}]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{7f000001-db8e-f89c-2fec-49bf726f8c12}]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{9C8A3CA5-889E-4554-BEEC-EC0876E4E96A}]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{F9189560-573A-4fde-B055-AE7B0F4CF080}]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{AFBD6D47-F5E5-49E4-8157-8BCFF11F3CC3}]
[-HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\MenuExt\Save video on Savevid.com]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{8A96AF9E-4074-43b7-BEA3-87217BDA7406}]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\RADAR\HeapLeakDetection\DiagnosedApplications\ilivid.exe]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\SearchquMediaBar_RASAPI32]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\SearchquMediaBar_RASMANCS]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\SetupDataMngr_searchqu_RASAPI32]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\SetupDataMngr_searchqu_RASMANCS]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\iLividSetupV1_RASAPI32]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\iLividSetupV1_RASMANCS]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Tracing\datamngrUI_RASAPI 32]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Tracing\datamngrUI_RASMAN CS]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{99079a25-328f-4bd4-be04-00955acaa0a7}]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Searchqu 406 MediaBar]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\SearchquMediabarTb]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\clsid\{27f69c85-64e1-43ce-98b5-3c9f22fb408e}]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\clsid\{b543ef05-9758-464e-9f37-4c28525b4a4c}]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\typelib\{8f5f1cb6-ea9e-40af-a5ca-c7fd63cc1971}\1.0]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\microsoft\windows\currentversion\app management\arpcache\searchqu 406 mediabar]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\clsid\{a40dc6c5-79d0-4ca8-a185-8ff989af1115}\inprocserver32]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\clsid\{cc1ac828-bb47-4361-afb5-96eee259dd87}\inprocserver32]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\clsid\{fefd3af5-a346-4451-aa23-a3ad54915515}\inprocserver32]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\typelib\{5b4144e1-b61d-495a-9a50-cd1a95d86d15}\1.0]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\typelib\{6a4bcaba-c437-4c76-a54e-af31b8a76cb9}\1.0]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\typelib\{841d5a49-e48d-413c-9c28-eb3d9081d705}\1.0]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\internet explorer\low rights\elevationpolicy\{99079a25-328f-4bd4-be04-00955acaa0a7}]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\internet explorer\low rights\elevationpolicy\{d0a4be92-2216-42db-ab35-d72efb9f0176}]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\datamngr]
[-HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{9BB47C17-9C68-4BB3-B188-DD9AF0FD2102}]
[-HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{9BB47C17-9C68-4BB3-B188-DD9AF0FD2406}]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{9BB47C17-9C68-4BB3-B188-DD9AF0FD2102}]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{9BB47C17-9C68-4BB3-B188-DD9AF0FD2406}]
[-HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\LowRegistry\DOMStorage\searchqu.com]
[-HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{E1E743B1-DFF5-4DCF-8CD5-9AAFD552B290}]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{E1E743B1-DFF5-4DCF-8CD5-9AAFD552B290}]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{9BB47C17-9C68-4BB3-B188-DD9AF0FD2406}]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Products\2B1E51D87B2D71A44BB42DDD5E894160]
[-HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\VirtualStore\MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\WhiteSmoke]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\2B1E51D87B2D71A44BB42DDD5E894160\InstallProperties]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\CFA942DEC3AFA384B94ECC932BD3DC5A]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\CFE82A48FED40644C984C808A1785C7F]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\EFB5D9F3E46440D4A9C379467CEADEBB]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\2B1E51D87B2D71A44BB42DDD5E894160\InstallProperties]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\2B1E51D87B2D71A44BB42DDD5E894160\InstallProperties]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\Folders]
"C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\iLivid\"=-
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\Folders]
"C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\iLivid\"=-
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toobar]
"{99079a25-328f-4bd4-be04-00955acaa0a7}"=-
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\FirewallRules]
"{3B0118C8-8D12-46CD-A083-2116D587A11F}"=-
"{C39DB3DF-7935-4821-9BD7-170D277DA935}"=-
"{6B2163BE-A595-4E6E-AAF0-E22A29D38262}"=-
"{A49227EB-05C7-449A-9BB6-18F653936F32}"=-
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\FirewallRules]
"{3B0118C8-8D12-46CD-A083-2116D587A11F}"=-
"{C39DB3DF-7935-4821-9BD7-170D277DA935}"=-
"{6B2163BE-A595-4E6E-AAF0-E22A29D38262}"=-
"{A49227EB-05C7-449A-9BB6-18F653936F32}"=-
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\FirewallRules]
"{3B0118C8-8D12-46CD-A083-2116D587A11F}"=-
"{C39DB3DF-7935-4821-9BD7-170D277DA935}"=-
"{6B2163BE-A595-4E6E-AAF0-E22A29D38262}"=-
"{A49227EB-05C7-449A-9BB6-18F653936F32}"=-
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{AB310581-AC80-11D1-8DF3-00C04FB6EF63}\ProxyStubClsid32]
@="{B056521A-9B10-425E-B616-1FCD828DB3B1}"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{AB310581-AC80-11D1-8DF3-00C04FB6EF63}\ProxyStubClsid32]
@="{B056521A-9B10-425E-B616-1FCD828DB3B1}"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Classes\Interface\{AB310581-AC80-11D1-8DF3-00C04FB6EF63}]
@="ISearchQueryHelper"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Classes\Interface\{AB310581-AC80-11D1-8DF3-00C04FB6EF63}\ProxyStubClsid32]
@="{B056521A-9B10-425E-B616-1FCD828DB3B1}"
:Files
%APPDATA%\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\SearchquWebSearch.xml /S
%APPDATA%\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\searchqutoolbar /S
%APPDATA%\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\{99079a25-328f-4bd4-be04-00955acaa0a7} /S
%APPDATA%\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\*@sweetim[1].txt
%APPDATA%\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\*@ilivid[1].txt
%APPDATA%\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\*@ilivid[2].txt
%APPDATA%\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\*@searchqu[1].txt
%APPDATA%\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\*@searchqu[2].txt
%APPDATA%\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\*@stats.ilivid[1].txt
%APPDATA%\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\*@sweetim[1].txt
%APPDATA%\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\*@www.sweetim[2].txt
%APPDATA%\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\*@www.sweetim[3].txt
%LOCALAPPDATA%\Ilivid Player /S
%LOCALAppData%\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\iLividSetupV1.exe /S
%LOCALAppData%\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ilivid[1].7z /S
%LOCALAppData%\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SetupDataMngr_Searchqu[1].exe /S
%LOCALAppData%\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SweetImSetup.exe /S
%LOCALAppData%\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\BandooV6[1].exe /S
%LOCALAppData%\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Low\Content.IE5\searchqu_net[1].htm /S
%TEMP%\BandooFiles
%TEMP%\BandooV6.exe
%TEMP%\SetupDataMngr_Searchqu.exe
%TEMP%\SweetIMReinstall
%TEMP%\SweetIMReinstall\SweetImSetup.exe
%TEMP%\ilivid.7z
%TEMP%\searchqu.ini
%TEMP%\searchqutoolbar-manifest.xml
%USERPROFILE%\AppData\LocalLow\searchquband
%USERPROFILE%\AppData\LocalLow\searchqutoolbar
%USERPROFILE%\Downloads\SweetImSetup.exe
%USERPROFILE%\Downloads\iLividSetupV1.exe
%USERPROFILE%\AppData\LocalLow\DataMngr
%USERPROFILE%\AppData\LocalLow\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\DOMStore\3AJVC1WF\www.ilivid[1].xml
%USERPROFILE%\AppData\LocalLow\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\DOMStore\TYBUQFS4\www.searchqu[1].xml
C:\Windows\Prefetch\SEARCHQU TOOLBAR UNINSTALL.EX-4EFDDDEA.pf
C:\Program Files\Windows iLivid Toolbar
C:\Program Files\iLivid
C:\Windows\Prefetch\ILIVID*
C:\Windows\Prefetch\SEARCHQUMEDIABAR*
C:\Windows\Prefetch\SETUPDATAMNGR*
C:\Program Files (x86)\iLivid
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Savevid Toolbar
C:\Program Files (x86)\Savevid
ipconfig /flushdns /c
:Commands
[EMPTYTEMP]
[Reboot]
```

Then click the *Run Fix* button at the top 
Click OK.
OTL may ask to reboot the machine. Please do so if asked.

The report should appear in Notepad after the reboot. Copy/Paste the report in your next reply.

if it doesn't pop up after the reboot, have a look where OTL is being run from, in your case:

C:\Users\tajinder.singh\Desktop

eddie


----------



## teji (Mar 14, 2013)

ya it is my work computer and Ni-met is my company domainss


----------



## teji (Mar 14, 2013)

HERE IT IS CK SCANNER FILE

CKScanner 2.1 - Additional Security Risks - These are not necessarily bad
c:\program files (x86)\gimp-2.0\share\gimp\2.0\patterns\cracked.pat
c:\users\koneswaran.thurai\downloads\removewat\readme.txt
c:\users\koneswaran.thurai\downloads\removewat\removewatreadme.nfo
c:\users\koneswaran.thurai\downloads\unhackme.v5.99.935.cracked-mesmerize\mesmerize.nfo
c:\users\koneswaran.thurai\downloads\unhackme.v5.99.935.cracked-mesmerize\read me.txt
c:\users\koneswaran.thurai\downloads\unhackme.v5.99.935.cracked-mesmerize\unhackme_setup.exe
c:\users\koneswaran.thurai\downloads\unhackme.v5.99.935.cracked-mesmerize\mesmerize\unhackme.exe
c:\users\latheesan.siva\documents\aptana studio 3 workspace\.metadata\.plugins\com.aptana.portablegit.win32\bin\ssh-keygen.exe
scanner sequence 3.DD.11.SHAPNT
----- EOF ----- 

AND AGIAN AFTER RESTART THERE IS NO OTL NOTEPAD FILE GENERATED ...!!!


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

teji said:


> ya it is my work computer and Ni-met is my company domainss


Sorry to say but I can't help you as its a company computer 

Many changes/deletions are made during the clean up process, some of which may involve uninstalling programs, deleting folders/files, changing settings and/or removing policies etc. As we have no way of knowing for sure if these are actually needed for company operations, malware issues in these cases should be handled by your own IT Departments in order to avoid any undesirable results.

I'll leave this open until you reply, but I hope you understand the reason.


----------



## teji (Mar 14, 2013)

ya eddie... i understand your concern...nd ur right we can't make much changes...

but can u help me out with some basic fixes or fixes which not change much system files... it would be helpful..rest is on you..

Thanks for helping me...


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

We've already run quite a few programs that have removed quite a lot. It looks like the rootkit Sirefef has been removed sucessfully, alongside other malware entries.

Some of the things I was going to look at are System files, so these may actually be set by your IT, so can't look at them now.

I would suggest speaking to them to see if they can look at it, but running torrent programs on it may have been how you got infected the first time.

Some things are disabled, like UAC and the Security Centre, but again, this could be by the IT dept.

I'm a bit hesistant in going further, as I wouldn't like to remove something that although may be malware/adware, may actually be installed from a program that your IT has installed 

I hope you understand.

eddie


----------



## teji (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi Eddie..
thanks for everything ... i have resolved my issue...its simple just wipe out everything and then re-installed window....

just last one thing... CAN U SUGGEST ME LIST OF SOFTWARE WHICH HELP ME TO AVOID THIS KIND OF VIRUSES TO DESTROY MY PC...I WOULD REALLY APPRECIATE IF YOU SUGGEST ME SOME SOFTWARE'S...BOTH FOR MY WORK PC AND MY PERSONAL LAPTOP.

Thanks for helping me.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Sometimes a good old format will solve everything 

Yep, here is what I suggest 

Also, a rule of thumb if you're downloading things. If its from a site you're unsure about, scan the file. It will only take a minute or two, and could prevent you from installing an infected file 

First, this is a great tool to have, to clear your temp folders. I run mine once a month 

*Clear Cache/Temp Files*
Download *TFC by OldTimer* to your desktop

 Please double-click *TFC.exe* to run it. (*Note:* If you are running on Vista, right-click on the file and choose *Run As Administrator*).
It *will close all programs* when run, so make sure you have *saved all your work* before you begin.
Click the *Start* button to begin the process. Depending on how often you clean temp files, execution time should be anywhere from a few seconds to a minute or two. *Let it run uninterrupted to completion*. 
Once it's finished it should *reboot your machine*. If it does not, please *manually reboot the machine* yourself to ensure a complete clean.

Normally I post on setting up Firefox/IE up, but your company may have their global settings, so will leave them.

However, I run this once a month as well:

*Other Software Updates*
It is very important to update the other software on your computer to patch up any security issues you may have. Go HERE to scan your computer for any out of date software. In particular make sure you download the updates for *Java* and *Adobe* as these are subject to many security vulnerabilities.

Also, its a good idea to keep on top of removing any Temp files etc every month or so. To do this, Windows has a pretty good tool.

Go to Start | Programs | Accessories | System Tools | Disk Cleanup
It should start straight away, but if you have to select a drive, click on the C-drive.
Let it run, and at the end it will give you some boxes to tick. 
All are okay to enable, then press *OK* and then *Yes* to the question after.
It will close after its completed.

Now that you are clean, to help protect your computer in the future I recommend that you get the following free program:
*SpywareBlaster* to help prevent spyware from installing in the first place.

and a good antivirus (these are also free for personal use):
*Avast Home Edition*
*AVG Anti-Virus*

It is critical to have both a firewall and anti virus to protect your system and to keep them updated.

To keep your operating system up to date visit 
*Microsoft Windows Update*
monthly. And to keep your system clean run this free malware scanner

*Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*

weekly, and be aware of what emails you open and websites you visit.

To learn more about how to protect yourself while on the internet read this about Security online: *General Security Information, How to tighten Security Settings and Warnings *

Have a safe and happy computing day!

eddie


----------

